# Soy sevillano y os cuento como es vivir en Sevilla. La verdad de Sevilla



## Patatas bravas (3 May 2022)

La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.






Os lo dice alguien que fue a la semana Santa desde los 4 años. Y ama la ciudad. Lo único bueno es que las personas mayores son más respetadas que en otros lugares. Pero la gente es muy falsa. Mi relación con la ciudad es amor y odio. Hay buena gente pero poca. Para risas y tapas si hay muchos amigos. Mucho cotilla y mucho maricon. La manía que tiene el sevillano de hablar fuerte tomando tapas con la cerveza en la mano para hacerse notar.. Si quieres estar con una Sevillana tienes que tener buena pasta. Son lo más pu.. que hay no todas pero si la mayoría. Le gustan los guapos con dinero. No son de fiar. Son mujeres de. Mucho carácter y personalidad. Y infieles por naturaleza.

Carlos herrera es la imagen del sevillano medio. Amante de la semana Santa, toros, fútbol, feria de abril y bares. Veranea en Cádiz. Y cree que sevilla es el centro del mundo





No soy hater de Sevilla. Os lo dice alguien que le gusta los toros la semana santa, y cree que Sevilla es una ciudad de las ciudades más bonitas del mundo. El campo sevillano es muy bonito. Pero no es perfecta

Invite a un amigo madrileño a los toros de Sevilla y no aguanto ni 4 horas en la ciudad. Flipo con el clasismo y como van los sevillanos vestidos a los toros. Se sintió incómodo. Y se fue a Madrid en coche tras los toros

En semana Santa y feria de abril suelen bajar los pijos madrileños en ave para ver los toros junto a los señoritos sevillanos y luego irse al feriado.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (3 May 2022)

Gracias Jesus


----------



## moromierda (3 May 2022)

E capellita mi arma du gran jodé, amego.


----------



## SolyCalma (3 May 2022)

Cuentanos algo nuevo, por favor.


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 May 2022)

Yo he vivido en Sevilla 8 meses y al principio bien, cuando no conoces aquello pero luego es TERRIBLE... prefiero Faluya si no hay más remedio


----------



## vanderwilde (3 May 2022)




----------



## Sr. Breve (3 May 2022)

tienes razón, el problema de Sevilla son los sevillanos

ese chovinismo pijo-paleto sevillano es insoportable

en Cádiz son más chovinistas todavía, aun teniendo una precariedad laboral cubano-africana


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 May 2022)

Estuve en Sevilla y ni fú ni fá


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> tienes razón, el problema de Sevilla son los sevillanos
> 
> ese chovinismo pijo-paleto sevillano es insoportable
> 
> en Cádiz son más chovinistas todavía, aun teniendo una precariedad laboral cubano-africana



Cádiz, es de lejos, la mejor zona de España


----------



## Bimbo (3 May 2022)

Es una ciudad bonita, la playa esta cerca, tiene ambiente para comer o tomar algo, es soleada y tiene mujeres guapasa. Ya es mejor que el 90% de las ciudades del mundo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cádiz, es de lejos, la mejor zona de España



para vivir y trabajar en un curro normal

NO


----------



## INE (3 May 2022)

Doy fe. Cinco años viví en Sevilla y lo que dices es cierto punto por punto, y probablemente te quedes corto.

Es para ir tres días de turisteo sin profundizar más y ya.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 May 2022)

Sois un porculo de provincia, creciditos y super graciosillos. Los madrileños del sur.


----------



## Tagghino (3 May 2022)




----------



## jolu (3 May 2022)

A Cádiz se le suele tener mucha envidia pk hay mucho cornudo cuyo corneador ha sido gaditano.

A las nenas se les caen las bragas con ellos.

Cierto como que la precariedad laboral de allí es mítica, consecuencia de 40 años de rojos en Andalucia y 35 en Cádiz.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> para vivir y trabajar en un curro normal
> 
> NO




Yo vivo a 20 metros de la playa

Profesional liberal

Vivo de puta madre

Lo que dices curro normal le queda meses de plazo

Cuando se acabe la deuda en junio, luego los colapso bancarios [que vendrán y me ahorro de explicarlo ] y un trabajo de 9 a 9 en una consultora viviendo con 1 o 2 millones de panchis y moros

Ya me dirás.....


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (3 May 2022)

Los sevillanos sois lo más tonto de toooo Andalucía , es escucharos hablar y dan ganas de solteros una galleta a mano abierta o directamente tocaros las palmas por bulería olé ole


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Yo vivo a 20 metros de la playa
> 
> Profesional liberal
> 
> ...



si tienes buen trabajo, enhorabuena, debes tener un nicho de mercado bien protegido, porque sabes muy bien allí la miseria, desigualdad y sinvergonzonerío que hay

yo paso, odio ese tipo de sociedades, aunque tenga muy buen clima


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (3 May 2022)

He estado alguna vez de turismo o por trabajo. 

Me pareció una ciudad bonita, agradable de andar, bastante segura y con una densidad de moronegros bastante baja comparando con otras, aunque lo compensan los gitanos dando la brasa con sus guitarritas en las terrazas de los bares.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

pero jombre en este foro se creo el palavro GANDALUZ ..que nos vas a contar...


----------



## David_ (3 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Sevilla 8 meses y al principio bien, cuando no conoces aquello pero luego es TERRIBLE... prefiero Faluya si no hay más remedio



¿Por qué?


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pero jombre en este foro se creo el palavro GANDALUZ ..que nos vas a contar...



Se envían más.impuestos a Madrid que Andalucía coge transferencias 

Cuando se os acabe el chollo a Madrid de coger los impuestos de los andaluces y tener ahí a cientos de miles de funcis ya hablamos

Entre los de Madrid y los vascos y catalanes tenéis el circo formado del carajo

Unos y otros esquilmando, unos de una manera y otros de otra

PD no hablo de lo que roban en Sevilla también porque es para llorar


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 May 2022)

Si, cierto, pero el morbazo de haberme fockado a una sevillana siendo gallego no me lo quita nadie.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si, cierto, pero el morbazo de haberme fockado a una sevillana siendo gallego no me lo quita nadie.



A los gallegos les tira esta tierra

Al menos conozco un montón de ellos que se quedan aquí, de la Marina de las bases

Buena y noble gente los gallegos

El acento gallego es un impedimento para fallar en Andalucía por lo normal


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> PD no hablo de lo que roban en Sevilla también porque es para llorar



cuando estaban los socialistas en la junta de andalucía, según escuchaba, allí era bestial el chorro de pasta que se desperdiciaba y el caciquismo que había

y eso no lo ha destapado la PP, así que imagino que seguirá igual

que pena y que asco


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Se envían más.impuestos a Madrid que Andalucía coge transferencias
> 
> Cuando se os acabe el chollo a Madrid de coger los impuestos de los andaluces y tener ahí a cientos de miles de funcis ya hablamos
> 
> ...



no no soy de ningun de esos parajes .. pero aun asi eso no quita que el palavro sea exacto ... por cierto otros gandaluces tienen a los Sevillanos por los mas mangantes de todos ...y ellos lo sabran bien..jaja


----------



## EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> Os lo dice alguien que fue a la semana Santa desde los 4 años. Y ama la ciudad. Lo único bueno es que las personas mayores son más respetadas que en otros lugares. Pero la gente es muy falsa. Mi relación con la ciudad es amor y odio. Hay buena gente pero poca. Para risas y tapas si hay muchos amigos. Mucho cotilla y mucho maricon. La manía que tiene el sevillano de hablar fuerte tomando tapas con la cerveza en la mano para hacerse notar.. Si quieres estar con una Sevillana tienes que tener buena pasta. Son lo más putas que hay no todas pero si la mayoría. Le gustan los chulos con dinero. No son de fiar



Mi ex es malagueña. Ella y su familia sempre criticaban a los sevillanos con rencor. Yo pensaba, bah será rivalidad gandaluza. Hasta que los conocí.

Clasismo del más duro, a niveles latinoamericanos. Incluso los de la PZOE van con el rollo de señoritos. Si tienes buena imagen, se acercarán ellos solos a tí. Si no la tienes, serás un apestado.
Un culto a la imagen y a lo frívolo que ni siquiera he visto en el pijerío madrileño pozuelesco.

Vivir por y para aparentar. Furbo, vino, toros, y la feria. Una idiosincracia que va más allá del propio andaluz. Me llama la atención que no sean indepes por ellos mismos, presumen de ser alegres y abiertos por ser zevillano pero son igual o más cerrados que un catalán de comarca.


----------



## Fígaro (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> A los gallegos les tira esta tierra
> 
> Al menos conozco un montón de ellos que se quedan aquí, de la Marina de las bases
> 
> ...



Estaría alta la música de la caseta.


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> A Cádiz se le suele tener mucha envidia pk hay mucho cornudo cuyo corneador ha sido gaditano.
> 
> A las nenas se les caen las bragas con ellos.
> 
> Cierto como que la precariedad laboral de allí es mítica, consecuencia de 40 años de rojos en Andalucia y 35 en Cádiz.



*Error:* 20 años de mayoría absoluta del PPDO en Cai.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> cuando estaban los socialistas en la junta de andalucía, según escuchaba, allí era bestial el chorro de pasta que se desperdiciaba y el caciquismo que había
> 
> y eso no lo ha destapado la PP, así que imagino que seguirá igual
> 
> que pena y que asco



Peor

Con los socialistas había 260 altos cargos 

Ahora hay 290, gran parte de Ciudadanoa por lo que he oído 

El trinque sigue igual, porque no veo rebaja de impuestos salvo el ITP que está en el 7% y el 3.5% si es menor de 35 años 

El trinque de los ayuntamientos es épico: IVTM , plusvalía, basuras , etc

Un policía local de un pueblo de Cádiz gana a aprox 2.800 pavos netos 

Empresas públicas por todos lados de tal forma que en pueblos de Cádiz NO HAY PAPELERAS pero las calles están limpias siempre 

Empresas públicas: graneros de votos 

Gente contratada 6 meses y los otros 6 la paga

Y van rotando


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Mi ex es malagueña. Ella y su familia sempre criticaban a los sevillanos con rencor. Yo pensaba, bah será rivalidad gandaluza. Hasta que los conocí.
> 
> Clasismo del más duro, a niveles latinoamericanos. Incluso los de la PZOE van con el rollo de señoritos. Si tienes buena imagen, se acercarán ellos solos a tí. Si no la tienes, serás un apestado.
> Un culto a la imagen y a lo frívolo que ni siquiera he visto en el pijerío madrileño pozuelesco.
> ...



los jerezanos tambien se las traen con eso , son tan ridiculos de considerar a un puto gitano porque tenga pasta y vista caro aunque lo mismo lo tenga por drogas o vete a saber... solo les importa la apariencia de pasta.. en fin gentuza del peor palo..


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> Os lo dice alguien que fue a la semana Santa desde los 4 años. Y ama la ciudad. Lo único bueno es que las personas mayores son más respetadas que en otros lugares. Pero la gente es muy falsa. Mi relación con la ciudad es amor y odio. Hay buena gente pero poca. Para risas y tapas si hay muchos amigos. Mucho cotilla y mucho maricon. La manía que tiene el sevillano de hablar fuerte tomando tapas con la cerveza en la mano para hacerse notar.. Si quieres estar con una Sevillana tienes que tener buena pasta. Son lo más pu.. que hay no todas pero si la mayoría. Le gustan los guapos con dinero. No son de fiar. Son mujeres de. Mucho carácter y personalidad. Y infieles por naturaleza.



vamos que eres un pobretón, no follas porque no tienes para traje, te gusta mearte en la calle e ir descamisado al súper sin que te miren mal.

puta plebe.

a lo mejor el problema de sevilla eres tú, mi arma


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Mi ex es malagueña. Ella y su familia sempre criticaban a los sevillanos con rencor. Yo pensaba, bah será rivalidad gandaluza. Hasta que los conocí.
> 
> Clasismo del más duro, a niveles latinoamericanos. Incluso los de la PZOE van con el rollo de señoritos. Si tienes buena imagen, se acercarán ellos solos a tí. Si no la tienes, serás un apestado.
> Un culto a la imagen y a lo frívolo que ni siquiera he visto en el pijerío madrileño pozuelesco.
> ...



Málaga y Sevilla jamás se han llevado bien

Es público y notorio 

Es incluso por capitalidad 

A los sevillanos se les llama: "Los Mi alma" [(los mi arma se pronuncia ]


----------



## jolu (3 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Error:* 20 años de mayoría absoluta del PPDO en Cai.



Otro que cree que el PP no es progre.


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Otro que cree que el PP no es progre.



Ya ya, intenta arreglarlo ahora compadre.


----------



## fanta de pescao (3 May 2022)

Me gusta Sevilla pero no bebo.


----------



## Fígaro (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> los jerezanos tambien se las traen con eso , son tan ridiculos de considerar a un puto gitano porque tenga pasta y vista caro aunque lo mismo lo tenga por drogas o vete a saber... solo les importa la apariencia de pasta.. en fin gentuza del peor palo..




Coño, es que en jerez hay sangre gitana por todos lados, aunque no lo parezcan muchos. El origen de los ingresos en sitios con un 40 % de paro oficial naturalmente que se la sopla también a muchísima gente... "hay que buscarse la vida como sea".


----------



## Vikingo2016 (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> Os lo dice alguien que fue a la semana Santa desde los 4 años. Y ama la ciudad. Lo único bueno es que las personas mayores son más respetadas que en otros lugares. Pero la gente es muy falsa. Mi relación con la ciudad es amor y odio. Hay buena gente pero poca. Para risas y tapas si hay muchos amigos. Mucho cotilla y mucho maricon. La manía que tiene el sevillano de hablar fuerte tomando tapas con la cerveza en la mano para hacerse notar.. Si quieres estar con una Sevillana tienes que tener buena pasta. Son lo más putas que hay no todas pero si la mayoría. Le gustan los chulos con dinero. No son de fiar. Son mujeres de. Mucho carácter y personalidad.



Lo de barato para comer no estoy de acuerdo. El domingo estuve con mi padre viendo el concurso de enganches, luego paramos a comer en un bar de Triana, para después ir a la feria. 

Se que es Sevilla,la capital de Andalucía,que es domingo de feria de acuerdo. Pero barato no es. En marzo invite a comer a mi padre por el día del padre a Sevilla, estuvimos en el centro y luego en la Alameda de Hércules. 

Para comer barato tienes que ir a barrios de Sevilla que he comido de puta madre y barato. 

El domingo me cobraron tapas a 4€, 4,50, 4€ muy escasa y una era una mierda, y 19€ un variado de pescado muy escaso. Y el pan fue barato 2€ 4 bollos pequeñitos.

Salí del restaurante y en el de al lado pedimos 2 café y una tarta para mi padre El café 1,90€ cada uno y la tarta 5,50€. Cuando vi el ticket hasta la camarera me dijo que era caro. Los cafés una mierda era leche caliente ni siquiera era café.

Más tarde cuando me fui de Sevilla pare en un bar que hay junto al río, de frente se ve la plaza de toros y el café de mi padre 2,20€ un café de mierda, mi coca cola 1,70€ bien de precio. 

Por la mañana en el exterior de la plaza de toros a las 12:30 los bares cerrados!! 

Tuve que ir a la pastelería de la esquina para pedir 2 cervezas a 1,90€ bien de precio 33cl. 

Luego en otro lugar 1,90€ pero era 25cl. 

El servicio de camareros una puta mierda. 

Muchos negro, machupichus, niños jóvenes. 


Después contaré lo que vi y en la caseta del PSOE en la feria de Sevilla.


----------



## Hrodrich (3 May 2022)

La mayoría de las cosas que comentas son endémicas de los españoles actuales, no solo de los sevillanos.


----------



## Carnemomia (3 May 2022)

Oh maravilla,
Sevilla sin sevillanos,
la gran Sevilla!
Dadme una Sevilla vieja
donde se dormía el tiempo,
en palacios son jardines,
bajo un azul de convento.
Salud, oh sonrisa clara
del sol en el limonero
de mi rincón de Sevilla,
!Oh alegre como un pandero.
luna redonda y beata,
sobre el tapial de mi huerto!
Sevilla y su verde orilla,
sin toreros ni gitanos,
Sevilla sin sevillanos,
!Oh maravilla!

Antonio Machado


----------



## Alguien random (3 May 2022)

A mi de Sevilla lo que no me gusta es la cantidad de barrios paco que hay. Decenas y decenas de bloques color albero y blanco para.clase muy baja. Apenas hay buenos barrios donde vivir en un bloque decente.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Lo de barato para comer no estoy de acuerdo. El domingo estuve con mi padre viendo el concurso de enganches, luego paramos a comer en un bar de Triana, para después ir a la feria.
> 
> Se que es Sevilla,la capital de Andalucía,que es domingo de feria de acuerdo. Pero barato no es. En marzo invite a comer a mi padre por el día del padre a Sevilla, estuvimos en el centro y luego en la Alameda de Hércules.
> 
> ...



Esos precios son un puto robo

Cadiz, pueblo de Costa media ración de pescado con medio kilo de pescado fresco a 12 pavos, con picos que no lo cobran 

En otro pueblo de Cádiz las tapas a 2 5 o 3 pavos y son casi un plato, con 2 tapas comes

Cervezas a 1.20 y coca colas igual

Más de 1.50 café o cerveza es un sitio top que sabes donde te metes


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> los jerezanos tambien se las traen con eso , son tan ridiculos de considerar a un puto gitano porque tenga pasta y vista caro aunque lo mismo lo tenga por drogas o vete a saber... solo les importa la apariencia de pasta.. en fin gentuza del peor palo..



Jerez es una Sevilla en chico


----------



## lamparademesa (3 May 2022)

vamos que es un lugar nukeable


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (3 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Mi ex es malagueña. Ella y su familia sempre criticaban a los sevillanos con rencor. Yo pensaba, bah será rivalidad gandaluza. Hasta que los conocí.
> 
> Clasismo del más duro, a niveles latinoamericanos. Incluso los de la PZOE van con el rollo de señoritos. Si tienes buena imagen, se acercarán ellos solos a tí. Si no la tienes, serás un apestado.
> Un culto a la imagen y a lo frívolo que ni siquiera he visto en el pijerío madrileño pozuelesco.
> ...



Y si eres rubio pasas por animal de circo, te paran desconocidos por la calle para hacerse fotos contigo. Quedas con un sevillano y te lleva de bares donde te exhibe como un florero.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (3 May 2022)

creía que eras este


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Peor
> 
> Con los socialistas había 260 altos cargos
> 
> ...



lo imaginaba

yo me refería a Sevilla capital, y la gentuza que había en la junta de allí hace unos años, que era de donde tenía información

que hijos de la gran puta la que tenían formada de redes clientelares

en Cádiz no tengo ni idea, pero viendo como está la cosa a pie de calle me hago una idea, en Cádiz sin contactos no eres absolutamente nada, cero, una mierda

en Sevilla y Cádiz es todo gitanerío, mucho lijjjjjto y mucha desigualdad

y que no falte la fiestecita y el bailecito para que la mayoría pueda olvidar su mierdovida y los castuzos chanchulleen entre risotadas

ni de coña me voy allí a ganarme la vida


----------



## NPDO (3 May 2022)

Sevillanos no conozco ninguno, pero recuerdo cuando me toco trabajar con un malagueño y que tío más pesado, todo el rato con malaga en la boca, le hablamos de otro sitio y el “pero es que en Málaga” y así todo el rato.

Si los sevillanos son así o peor, tela.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 May 2022)

NPDO dijo:


> Sevillanos no conozco ninguno, pero recuerdo cuando me toco trabajar con un malagueño y que tío más pesado, todo el rato con malaga en la boca, le hablamos de otro sitio y el “pero es que en Málaga” y así todo el rato.
> 
> Si los sevillanos son así o peor, tela.



sí, en Málaga también hay mucho chovinista, sobretodo del casco antiguo de Málaga capital

hay que ser subnormal también


----------



## pacomer (3 May 2022)

Sevillanos, gaditanos... primos hermanos de marroquies y argelinos. Sólo que los moros toman té y de escondidas alcohol y los otros finitos y pescaitoh... pero lo mismo trabajar poco y mal.


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cádiz, es de lejos, la mejor zona de España



Si al OP le parece que Sevilla es cerrada dile que se vaya a Cádiz, donde hay gente que no ha salido de la isla en la que viven en años, y no es coña, trabajo en Cádiz y tengo compañeros que no recuerdan la última vez que cruzaron uno de los puentes.


----------



## Perchas (3 May 2022)

Toma, una de Sevillanas Boleras, los precursores de la danza clasica que conocemos


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> sí, en Málaga también hay mucho chovinista, sobretodo del casco antiguo de Málaga capital
> 
> hay que ser subnormal también



En Cádiz lo mismo, hay gente que se lleva meses en salir de las murallas del casco antiguo. A los que viven fuera los llaman beduinos  

De salir de la ciudad, que está en una isla de 12 kilometros cuadrados, ya años.


----------



## ueee3 (3 May 2022)

Has pensado en mudarte? Si tan poco te gusta, digo. Sobre todo por lo de las mujeres lo digo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 May 2022)

Lo bueno de todos los provincianos es que luego llegan a Madrid con muchas ínfulas por venir de ser los reyes de su terruño y agachan las orejas ante la verdadera metrópolis europea que es Madrid.

Se sienten perdidos, se agobian, empiezan a quejarse del ruido, de la gente de los coches como si en su terruño hubiera menos, pero la realidad es que la gran ciudad les supera.

Sevilla es una maravilla de ciudad grande pero no es una metrópolis y eso se nota.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 May 2022)

Lo mejor de Sevilla la Mezquita.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Yo vivo a 20 metros de la playa
> 
> Profesional liberal
> 
> ...



Lo de vivir a 20 metros de la playa esta sobrevalorado, muy años 80, ahora las playas dan asco, mejor el campo o la montaña con ríos o lagos limpios que la cloaca del Mediterráneo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo de vivir a 20 metros de la playa esta sobrevalorado, muy años 80, ahora las playas dan asco, mejor el campo o la montaña con ríos o lagos limpios que la cloaca del Mediterráneo.



Da al Atlantico


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (3 May 2022)

Ni puta idea waltrapas.
Acabo de llegar de la feria jarto a rebujito.

Lo mejor de sevilla.
Las hembras. Inigualable. Las mejores y más repijas y reputas que he conocido, busconas, sexy, coquetas, calientes.
El ambiente de bares y colegueo en la calle.
8 calles muy bonitas de las mejores del mundo. El resto barrios de mierda.

Lo peor.
El puto calor insoportable desde finales de marzo a finales de octubre.
Trabajo basura. Solo funcivagos.
Infraestructuras deficientes. Ni una triste circunvalación. El puente 5.centenario es una ratonera constante.
La falsedad de la gente gen moruno.

Siento decir que prefiero Málaga.
Clima mejor. Playa.
Buen trabajo. Ciudad de futuro.
Morenazas y guiris por todas partes.
Feria libre. Gente seria para negocios y amistad.
Tronos deslumbrantes.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 May 2022)

lamparademesa dijo:


> vamos que es un lugar nukeable



absolutamente


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo bueno de todos los provincianos es que luego llegan a Madrid con muchas ínfulas por venir de ser los reyes de su terruño y agachan las orejas ante la verdadera metrópolis europea que es Madrid.
> 
> Se sienten perdidos, se agobian, empiezan a quejarse del ruido, de la gente de los coches como si en su terruño hubiera menos, pero la realidad es que la gran ciudad les supera.
> 
> Sevilla es una maravilla de ciudad grande pero no es una metrópolis y eso se nota.



Es una ratonera cuando se acabe el Fiat

Están encerrados con 2 millones de panchis y moros y 500.000 funcis

Es un nivel del Infierno de Dante


----------



## aventurero artritico (3 May 2022)

en verano hay que ser masoca para vivir ahi


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Coño, es que en jerez hay sangre gitana por todos lados, aunque no lo parezcan muchos. El origen de los ingresos en sitios con un 40 % de paro oficial naturalmente que se la sopla también a muchísima gente... "hay que buscarse la vida como sea".



En Jerez pasa un fenómeno curioso que hay gitanos que parecen payos y payos que parecen gitanos (ejemplo de esto Lola Flores).


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En Jerez pasa un fenómeno curioso que hay gitanos que parecen payos y payos que parecen gitanos (ejemplo de esto Lola Flores).



Jerez, y lo.conozco bien es un sub mundo

Pero un sub mundo de verdad


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (3 May 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Toma, una de Sevillanas Boleras, los precursores de la danza clasica que conocemos



Qué bonita la rondalla y qué lastima que se haya perdido hasta de la tuna.

Ahora todo se ha aflamencado y ya no hay conjuntos instrumentales, solo solistas egocéntricos de guitarra.

La tradición española siempre ha sido coral y popular. Hemos cometido un grave error dejándola de lado


----------



## Turgot (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Yo vivo a 20 metros de la playa
> 
> Profesional liberal
> 
> ...



Que la deuda no importa


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 May 2022)

Sevilla siempre irá ligada a estos personajes.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> 1. Sevilla es conservadora pero está llena de maricones.
> 
> 2. Carlos herrera es la imagen del sevillano medio. Amante de la semana Santa, toros, fútbol, feria de abril y bares. Veranea en Cádiz. Y cree que sevilla es el centro del mundo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046179



Gracias Hulio por esta breve crónica de Miarmalandia

1.



¡Que bonita ereh mare! ¡ Ereh presiosa!


2. Es almeriense y ya es inaguantable. Miarmalandia corrompe al hombre noble y lo transforma en un Judas Sevillano medio


----------



## Renegato (3 May 2022)

Como a Cordoba le sobran 10 grados en verano, para ser habitable, por el resto es una ciudad bonita y bastante auténtica


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En Jerez pasa un fenómeno curioso que hay gitanos que parecen payos y payos que parecen gitanos (ejemplo de esto Lola Flores).



si , eso es lo que dicen , pero eso no se lo cree nadie , un gitano es un gitano aqui y en sebastopol ...lo que quieren decir es que son gitanos CON PASTA CON FAMA ....y ahi es donde esta su bajeza moral ...


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

A mi me gusta mucho Sevilla por la defensa cerril y ultramontana que hacen de su tradición, algo impropio de ciudades de su tamaño. Todas las grandes ciudades se acaban diluyendo en el típico gazpacho globalista benetoniano, pero Sevilla siempre resiste. Como dice el OP, hasta niños y adolescentes visten siguiendo la tradición, cosa que ya no se ve en ningún sitio que esté bajo el yugo del NOM.


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cádiz, es de lejos, la mejor zona de España



... se nota que no vives allí y ni apenas has vivido 1 día en el Cádiz actual.


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si , eso es lo que dicen , pero eso no se lo cree nadie , un gitano es un gitano aqui y en sebastopol ...lo que quieren decir es que son gitanos CON PASTA CON FAMA ....y ahi es donde esta su bajeza moral ...



Allí a diferencia de en otros sitios, hay gitanos acostumbrados a trabajar durante generaciones. Los gitanos trabajan en el campo en los cortijos, en las bodejas como arrumbores, los pescaderos del mercado de abastos son sagas de gitanos, etc. También están los artistas flamencos muy reconocidos dentro y fuera.


----------



## Gnomo (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



¿Crees que una fusión Betis- Sevilla pondría al nuevo equipo al nivel del Valencia o At. Madrid?


----------



## Santutxu (3 May 2022)

Vaya palos a Sevilla,( que igual teneis razon, ni idea, bueno, en lo de la carniceria de los toros si), ni con Elda se ha hecho tanta sangre en el foro


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (3 May 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Ni puta idea waltrapas.
> Acabo de llegar de la feria jarto a rebujito.
> 
> Lo mejor de sevilla.
> ...



Málaga es lo mejor de ANDAZULIA. Hasta el Flamenco es más puro, noble, y antiguo en Málaga


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Allí a diferencia de en otros sitios, hay gitanos acostumbrados a trabajar durante generaciones. Los gitanos trabajan en el campo en los cortijos, en las bodejas como arrumbores, los pescaderos del mercado de abastos son sagas de gitanos, etc. También están los artistas flamencos muy reconocidos dentro y fuera.



si si en el resto de españa tambien hay gitanos que "trabajan" , en los mercaillos y eso , si ya los conocemos y sabemos todos de sus andanzas cuando creen que pueden .. no es algo unico que tengais alli a la etnia.. su ley gitana y sus "cosas"...


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 May 2022)

Zona subdesarrollada y endogámica, manejada por señoritos de cortijo y curas trasnochados.


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Es una ciudad bonita, la playa esta cerca, tiene ambiente para comer o tomar algo, es soleada y tiene mujeres guapasa. Ya es mejor que el 90% de las ciudades del mundo.



playa cerca a 100 km=? 

yo la tengo a 1,5 km y me da pereza bajar a veces

por no hablar del caloret mortal 4 meses al año


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> playa cerca a 100 km=?
> 
> yo la tengo a 1,5 km y me da pereza bajar a veces
> 
> por no hablar del caloret mortal 4 meses al año



Oceano Atlántico = no caloret.


----------



## Felson (3 May 2022)

El problema de Sevilla es que nunca llegó a serlo, por esto siempre estaban diciéndola (a sus ocupantes) sé villa -de una vez-, pero sigue sin lograrlo con tanto paleto y, también, a pesar de tanta buena gente a la que, desgraciadamente, solo la representa el grupo de paletos que parecen su seña de identidad, aunque sean la minoría. Pero son los Espadas, Bonillas e inclusos Kichis señoritos de toda la vida, lo sepan o no se lo crean, pues tal cosa no es solo condición de nacimiento, también de mentalidad, y la mentalidad es cosa de nacimiento, además de posibilidad.


----------



## Urquiza (3 May 2022)

Sevilla tiene muchos defectos, que los tiene, pero quizás sea la ciudad española medianamente importante donde menos fuerza tienen los moros, negros y panchis.
Quizás sea cosa del chovinismo sevillano, quizás sea porque los autóctonos son más bestias que los importados (vacie, las 3000, el polígono)...pero en Sevilla hay muchos menos problemas con los inmigrantes y con la inmigración en general que en el resto de España.

La identidad de la ciudad se asienta sobre valores tradicionales, no ha tenido que "inventarse" nada.
Semana Santa, toros, fútbol, Feria, Corpus, Rocío. 
Y en esa identidad no tienen cabida moros o negros, panchis si se adaptan.
Por eso Sevilla es la única ciudad española imoortante que puede presumir de eso, ser española.
El resto van en caída libre en manos del nwo, lo woke y demás mierda.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... se nota que no vives allí y ni apenas has vivido 1 día en el Cádiz actual.



Hablo de Cádiz en general


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si si en el resto de españa tambien hay gitanos que "trabajan" , en los mercaillos y eso , si ya los conocemos y sabemos todos de sus andanzas cuando creen que pueden .. no es algo unico que tengais alli a la etnia.. su ley gitana y sus "cosas"...



Trabajan en trabajos de gitanos, yo me refiero a gitanos que trabajan en oficios de payos. Has conocido a algún gitano agricultor? Yo si, en Jerez, y sabía plantar de todo, criar y cuidar todo tipo de bestias.


----------



## robert73 (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> no no soy de ningun de esos parajes .. pero aun asi eso no quita que el palavro sea exacto ... por cierto otros gandaluces tienen a los Sevillanos por los mas mangantes de todos ...y ellos lo sabran bien..jaja



Yo trabajaba en una empresa que se metió en la aventura de abrir sucursales en Sevilla. Hablo de tiendas de electrónica, abrieron varias de golpe. La empresa en cuestión (Valenciana) en menos de un año cerró todo aquello. El problema? Los empleados. Desaparecían más cosas que vendían.


----------



## RFray (3 May 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Oceano Atlántico = no caloret.



45 grados

asadet


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

es la cuna de Mr X y los hermanos Guerra , de Chavez y ese papanatas que sacan siempre en la Secta... aroca o daroca creo que se llama..


no creo que haya salido nada bueno de alli..

al menos malaga tenia a Chiquito... comparese con el risitas y la fauna sevillana que sacaba el del perro verde.


----------



## Roscodevino (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Lo peor de Sevilla sin duda, mucho más que los gitanos y sus barrios es que viven subseres patéticos comemierdas retrasados mentales como tú, querido patatas


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 May 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Sevilla tiene muchos defectos, que los tiene, pero quizás sea la ciudad española medianamente importante donde menos fuerza tienen los moros, negros y panchis.
> Quizás sea cosa del chovinismo sevillano, quizás sea porque los autóctonos son más bestias que los importados (vacie, las 3000, el polígono)...pero en Sevilla hay muchos menos problemas con los inmigrantes y con la inmigración en general que en el resto de España.
> 
> La identidad de la ciudad se asienta sobre valores tradicionales, no ha tenido que "inventarse" nada.
> ...



sep es algo que me sorprendió cuando fui, apenas hay moronegrada

estuve en bcn, y aquello está repleto

y el anterior año en marsella que es directamente argelia


----------



## Boker (3 May 2022)

Ciudad muy bonita, pero la gente... No tienen ningún interés en integrarte. A no ser que seas "alguien". 
Las tías mucho peor que ellos. Envidiosas, desagradables y putas a partes iguales. Muy guapas, eso sí.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Trabajan en trabajos de gitanos, yo me refiero a gitanos que trabajan en oficios de payos. Has conocido a algún gitano agricultor? Yo si, en Jerez, y sabía plantar de todo, criar y cuidar todo tipo de bestias.



Jerez es sui generis en el tema de los gitanos a nivel mundial 

Están integrados a un nivel absolutamente increíble 

De no creer si no se ve

Para empezar no se les dice gitanos sino flamencos


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> 45 grados
> 
> asadet



En la costa gaditana raro es pasar de 38 en verano. Si hace poniente puede llegar a hacer frio en la playa a pleno sol de julio a las 4 de la tarde.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En la costa gaditana raro es pasar de 38 en verano. Si hace poniente puede llegar a hacer frio en la playa a pleno sol de julio a las 4 de la tarde.



Exacto

Se ve que lo conoces


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (3 May 2022)

Yo rompo una lanza a favor de Sevilla .
Viví dos años allí y como me la han chupado en Sevilla y gratis , en ningún sitio.
Las tías impresionantes , la verdad , ni más putas ni más santas que en Madrid , en Salamanca o cualquier ciudad española.
¿ Acaso conocéis un sitio donde a las tías no les gusten más los guapetes bien vestidos ?


----------



## Preperino (3 May 2022)

Lo malo de Sevilla y Málaga es la gente que las habita. 

En Sevilla peor aún lo creído que se lo tienen alguna gente que son muertos de hambre y gastan sus ahorros en apariencia. En Málaga lo anterior en menor medida pero lo más grave es la gentuza que actúa y viste como gente de la etnia (y muchos siendo payos). En el verano de Málaga para diferenciar a un local de un guiri el primer rasgo es fijarse si es un bozalerdo, el segundo si es un truño racial.


----------



## Euron G. (3 May 2022)

Si se viste bien la tropa os quejáis.
Si se viste mal os quejáis.
Si se viste a medias os quejáis.

¡A ver si nos vamos aclarando!


----------



## Plvs Vltra (3 May 2022)

A mi me da asco todas las comarcas de funcivagos y señoritos liberales de toda españia


----------



## Preperino (3 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si se viste bien la tropa os quejáis.
> Si se viste mal os quejáis.
> Si se viste a medias os quejáis.
> 
> ¡A ver si nos vamos aclarando!



Hombre cada uno piensa distinto. A mí el ver a gente en chándal (sin hacer deporte) o en pijama me parece espantoso y arreglarse mucho únicamente cuando hay procesiones o feria es un poco actitud de cateto-urbano.


----------



## INE (3 May 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Sevilla tiene muchos defectos, que los tiene, pero quizás sea la ciudad española medianamente importante donde menos fuerza tienen los moros, negros y panchis.
> Quizás sea cosa del chovinismo sevillano, quizás sea porque los autóctonos son más bestias que los importados (vacie, las 3000, el polígono)...pero en Sevilla hay muchos menos problemas con los inmigrantes y con la inmigración en general que en el resto de España.
> 
> La identidad de la ciudad se asienta sobre valores tradicionales, no ha tenido que "inventarse" nada.
> ...



Es cierto. Lo que ocurre que con ese chovinismo no sólo espantáis a moros y negros sino al resto de españoles.


----------



## Lemavos (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> . El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre.



Alguien dudaba de esto? 

Yo no.

Los señoritos andaluces.


----------



## Lumpen (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cádiz, es de lejos, la mejor zona de España



¿En parasitismo?


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Ciudad muy bonita, pero la gente... No tienen ningún interés en integrarte. A no ser que seas "alguien".
> Las tías mucho peor que ellos. Envidiosas, desagradables y putas a partes iguales. Muy guapas, eso sí.



Por que iban a tener la obligación moral de integrar al primer desconocido que llegue a su ciudad sin saber nada de el?

Think about it.


----------



## El gostoso (3 May 2022)

Un agujero inmundo de gomina y sudor


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> Se ve que lo conoces



Toda una vida


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si se viste bien la tropa os quejáis.
> Si se viste mal os quejáis.
> Si se viste a medias os quejáis.
> 
> ¡A ver si nos vamos aclarando!



En los barrios bien de Sevilla se ve a las chortinas vestidas de manera femenina y coqueta con vestiditos y tal. El otros sitios, ropa deportiva (y poca) y mas tatuajes que un guerrero maorí.


----------



## INE (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Por que iban a tener la obligación moral de integrar al primer desconocido que llegue a su ciudad sin saber nada de el?
> 
> Think about it.



A mí me dijo un magistrado en Sevilla de fuera de Sevilla: "mi mujer en más de veinte años que llevamos aquí no tiene ni una amiga sevillana".

Think about it.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 May 2022)

Coño, si Carlos Herrera es la imagen del sevillano medio, con eso estaria dicho todo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Trabajan en trabajos de gitanos, yo me refiero a gitanos que trabajan en oficios de payos. Has conocido a algún gitano agricultor? Yo si, en Jerez, y sabía plantar de todo, criar y cuidar todo tipo de bestias.



si si he visto a gitanos en trabajos de payos , pero haciendolos "a la gitana" ..obviamente ...escaqueandose ,trampeando , etc,,

esos gitanos que dices no siguen la ley gitana y demas folklore ? seran un caso de estudio si es que existen--


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> ¿En parasitismo?



No

Los impuestos van para arriba 

No se quedan aquí


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> A mí me dijo un magistrado en Sevilla de fuera de Sevilla: "mi mujer en más de veinte años que llevamos aquí no tiene ni una amiga sevillana".
> 
> Think about it.



Habría que evaluar las habilidades sociales de la mujer y su disposición a integrarse en la sociedad sevillana.


----------



## Orgelmeister (3 May 2022)

Habrá de todo pero los andaluces que conozco en general son graciosos y salaos un ratico al principio. Luego ya me resultan cansinos.

Aunque la verdad es que yo me canso pronto de todo el mundo. Igual no cuenta o igual es mi sobriedad/sequedad castellana.

Acabo de darme cuenta que he estado en media Europa, en casi toda España, repetidas veces y no conozco Andalucía salvo un poco el interior de Granada. Y una visita relámpago a Sevilla y otra a Córdoba.


----------



## chusto (3 May 2022)

Boker dijo:


> Ciudad muy bonita, pero la gente... No tienen ningún interés en integrarte. A no ser que seas "alguien".
> Las tías mucho peor que ellos. Envidiosas, desagradables y putas a partes iguales. Muy guapas, eso sí.



Pues yo estuve en Sevilla y alguna guapa se veia, pero nada del otro mundo. Me esperaba muchisimo mas. Luego volvi a mi ciudad, y una noche que sali me di cuenta que las tipas de mi ciudad estaban como trescientas veces mejor.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Toda una vida



Donde exactamente


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si si he visto a gitanos en trabajos de payos , pero haciendolos "a la gitana" ..obviamente ...
> 
> esos gitanos que dices no siguen la ley gitana y demas folklore ? seran un caso de estudio si es que existen--



No, de hecho por poner un ejemplo, los casamientos son libres, la familia no decide y se pueden casar con payos sin problemas.


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Donde exactamente



Chiclana


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Qué arte. Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> No, de hecho por poner un ejemplo, los casamientos son libres, la familia no decide y se pueden casar con payos sin problemas.



ah seran gitanos como Mr X ... gitanos de altos vuelos..no de robar menudencias..


----------



## Gonorrea (3 May 2022)

No conozco Sevilla. Fui una vez a conocerla y pasar una semanita en Junio y hacia tanto calor que el segundo día me fui a la playita a Zahara de los Atunes.


----------



## INE (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Habría que evaluar las habilidades sociales de la mujer y su disposición a integrarse en la sociedad sevillana.



No es la única persona que me ha comentado algo similar.

Predisposición toda, gente muy abierta y normal que en cualquier otro lugar se habrían integrado rápidamente.

El que vaya a Sevilla y se quiera integrar necesita emparejarse con alguien de allá, eso facilita las cosas, si no, complicado.


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> No es la única persona que me ha comentado algo similar.
> 
> Predisposición toda, gente muy abierta y normal que en cualquier otro lugar se habrían integrado rápidamente.
> 
> El que vaya a Sevilla y se quiera integrar necesita emparejarse con alguien de allá, eso facilita las cosas, si no, complicado.



Pues como en todos los lados.


----------



## SolyCalma (3 May 2022)

De Sevilla son los Mojinos no? algo más habra de lo que dices. Bueno aunque se crearan en Barcelona.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 May 2022)

Para un montañes como yo ir a Sevilla es como ir a china.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (3 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> A Cádiz se le suele tener mucha envidia pk hay mucho cornudo cuyo corneador ha sido gaditano.
> 
> A las nenas se les caen las bragas con ellos.
> 
> Cierto como que la precariedad laboral de allí es mítica, consecuencia de 40 años de rojos en Andalucia y 35 en Cádiz.



Pues mira, precisamente un par de veces he corneado a esos graciosetes de Cádiz.
Y lo mismo este mes lo vuelvo a hacer.

Y encantado de la vida.
Marrulleros, vagos, rayando la delincuencia,
no se callan, tienen que dejar claro en cada frase que son la puta ostia de graciosos,
me cago en su puta madre que tropa.

Que bien se siente uno. Además siendo un seco castellano con 0 gracia.
JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJA.

Pesaos, no se merecen esa provincia que tienen, que en sí es la ostia.


----------



## nosomosnada (3 May 2022)

Joder, cambias Sevilla por Valladolid, Cádiz por Santander, el Betis por el Madrí (el Pucela tira poco) y a Carlos Herrera por Manu Carreño y no cambiaría una coma.

Incluso en eso de que los hijosdeputa sevillanos se pasan el día diciendo que hablan el mejor "castellano", nos parecemos.


----------



## Akira. (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Te faltó mencionar que son votantes del PSOE a ultranza y la siesta es sagrada, patrimonio cultural.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (3 May 2022)

Conozco muy bien Sevilla.
Es muy cierta la apreciación que hace el op.
Añadir, también, que el sevillano le gusta hacerse notar si se mueve por alguna de las provincias andaluzas.
Por ejemplo, estar en una playa tranquila de Cabo de Gata y aparecer una familia sevillana.
Los oyes a tres leguas.
Debe ser algo genético.

De capitales andaluzas, creo que Granada es la que mas "encanto" tiene, o al menos es la que mas me gusta.


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Para un montañes como yo ir a Sevilla es como ir a china.



Sevilla y Cádiz eran los destinos estrella de la emigración cántabra hasta no hace mucho, todos los tenderos de mi infancia eran montañeses. Cádiz fué repoblado con gente de Santoña y Castro-Urdiales eso ya para empezar.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Sevilla y Cádiz eran los destinos estrella de la emigración cántabra hasta no hace mucho, todos los tenderos de mi infancia eran montañeses. Cádiz fué repoblado con gente de Santoña y Castro-Urdiales eso ya para empezar.



Y los que volvían a la tierruca, se les llamaba "jándalos", con la "j" aspirada


----------



## HansKone (3 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> De Sevilla son los Mojinos no? algo más habra de lo que dices. Bueno aunque se crearan en Barcelona.



Los mojinos son "catalanes", bueno, el grupo se formo allí, en Mollet del Vallés, el Sevilla si es de Sevilla, de San Juan de Aznalfarache y se fue con 22 años a vivir a Barcelona.


----------



## Max Kraven (3 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> tienes razón, el problema de Sevilla son los sevillanos
> 
> ese chovinismo pijo-paleto sevillano es insoportable
> 
> en Cádiz son más chovinistas todavía, aun teniendo una precariedad laboral cubano-africana



Soy sevillano. A los pijo-paletos los llamamos "miarmas".

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (3 May 2022)

Yo nobtengo nada en contra de los andaluces. Pero cuando hecestado por alla, esa presion constante por intentar ser gracioso, y criticar a todos y todo me estresa, no es para mi.

Probablementecelbultimo sitio donde viviria, me sentiria un alienigena


----------



## sivigliano (3 May 2022)

EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS dijo:


> Mi ex es malagueña. Ella y su familia sempre criticaban a los sevillanos con rencor. Yo pensaba, bah será rivalidad gandaluza. Hasta que los conocí.
> 
> Clasismo del más duro, a niveles latinoamericanos. Incluso los de la PZOE van con el rollo de señoritos. Si tienes buena imagen, se acercarán ellos solos a tí. Si no la tienes, serás un apestado.
> Un culto a la imagen y a lo frívolo que ni siquiera he visto en el pijerío madrileño pozuelesco.
> ...



Se generaliza una parte de la gente de Sevilla que es clasista, capillita, etc... con el todo. Hay mucha afición al fútbol como la hay en Bilbao, Valencia, Barcelona o Madrid. Ciudades donde también hay clasismo que es algo inherente a la condición humana. O un jeque árabe, alguien que sea socio del All England Club o viva en el barrio de Salamanca no lo es?. No conozco un solo catalán o madrileño que no mire a los andaluces o extremeños como seres inferiores. No es eso clasismo? . Mi propia hermana madrileña de adopción, se comporta como una charnega hablando con desdén de los que nos quedamos por aquí, y ya le he pegado el toque en alguna conversación. 
En definitiva ese clasismo existe, pero ni es generalizado pues en cualquier barrio exterior de Sevilla donde vive la mayoría de la población la gente NO tiene tanta pamplina encima ni es privativo de Sevilla.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pues mira, precisamente un par de veces he corneado a esos graciosetes de Cádiz.
> Y lo mismo este mes lo vuelvo a hacer.
> 
> Y encantado de la vida.
> ...



No te vengas arriba

Que gilipollas los hay en todas las provincias, incluida la tuya


----------



## iaGulin (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> A los gallegos les tira esta tierra
> 
> Al menos conozco un montón de ellos que se quedan aquí, de la Marina de las bases
> 
> ...



Todo lo contrario mi estimado conforero.

Desde bien pequeño iba los veranos a Sevilla, Conil, Punta Umbria, Estepona... cada año un sitio distinto.

Las andaluzas que me follé en mis años mozos y no tan mozos (ya estoy casado xD)... mae mia.

Muchas decían mientras jijijeaban "es que los gallegos parece que cantáis al hablar..." o frases similares.

Edito: A lo mejor querías decir fallar de verdad, y no follar, que es lo que había leído xDD


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Todo lo contrario mi estimado conforero.
> 
> Desde bien pequeño iba los veranos a Sevilla, Conil, Punta Umbria, Estepona... cada año un sitio distinto.
> 
> ...



Puede ser, habrá que ver si tu físico y tu labia funcionaban de ayuda ojo

Tengo amigos íntimos gallegos y ya han perdido el acento 

De todos modos, vuelvo a repetir los gallegos que conozco son gente excepcional


----------



## Asurbanipal (3 May 2022)

Una ciudad grande llena de mentes caretas. 
Es como vivir en un pueblo de hipócritas y de gente falsa.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Todo lo contrario mi estimado conforero.
> 
> Desde bien pequeño iba los veranos a Sevilla, Conil, Punta Umbria, Estepona... cada año un sitio distinto.
> 
> ...



cantais al hablar ? pero si sois la rision de toda españa que no sabeis pronunciar la P entre silabas gañanes.----

EL CONCETO... es el CONCETO.. jajaj


----------



## peterr (3 May 2022)

Hasta al macdonal van vestidos de gala, es ridículo.
Madrid es infinitamente mejor y más abierta que ese secarral pijo-paleto.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

El cainismo que hay en España es para hacérselo mirar

El más grande español del siglo XX, José Antonio Primo de Rivera era de Jerez , de Cádiz 

El segundo más grande era de Galicia: el Tío Paco

Madrid es simplemente una ilusión en medio de un secarral 

Cataluña el.mayor arancel que ha habido nunca en una nación


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (3 May 2022)

La verdad es que cada uno tenemos una visión del mundo distinta según seamos nosotros. Habría que ver la opinión de un pijo de las 3000 viviendas...
Lo mejor de Sevilla es el Betis.
Buen hilo.


----------



## Akira. (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Jerez, y lo.conozco bien es un sub mundo
> 
> Pero un sub mundo de verdad



Cuéntanos más.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (3 May 2022)

Soy de Sevilla y hay mucho más que hacer que lo que dices. Llamas eventos culturales a grandes eventos que muchas ciudades ni tienen. 

Y mucha más gente que los señoritos. No soy defensor de Sevilla pero tu visión es muy estereotipada e incorrecta.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (3 May 2022)

En mi caso he conocido a varios.
Un querer y no poder. En el fondo son unos catetos que no han ido más allá de Sevilla, Madrid y como dices Cádiz. Siempre les he mostrado mi indiferencia y desprecio, y eso les revienta. Si me decían que eran de Sevilla como si me decían que eran de marte, eso les jodia, igual que a los gatos madrileños. Tienen mucho en común.
Vistan como vistan no son más que unos zampabollos, gordacos como la mayoría de españoles. He visto sevillanos en el desierto con el Rafh Lauren de algodon y zapatos de vestir. Tontos del culo. 
La ciudad es preciosa. Estaría bueno que no lo fuera, es histórica y los rojos han enterrado mucha pasta. 
Las mujeres me parecen muy atractivas, su acento me gusta y visten para lucirse, con clase, buscan lo mismo que todas las españolas, una cartera llena de billetes, si es pagafantas mejor, el alfa ya lo buscan fuera. 
Resumen
Tios. Insoportables
Tias. Para furia porcina por putas.


----------



## Buscape (3 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Es una ciudad bonita, la playa esta cerca, tiene ambiente para comer o tomar algo, es soleada y tiene mujeres guapas. Ya es mejor que el 90% de las ciudades del mundo.




Cerrando hilo. Y el OP es un trollaco apestoso.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Sevilla y Cádiz eran los destinos estrella de la emigración cántabra hasta no hace mucho, todos los tenderos de mi infancia eran montañeses. Cádiz fué repoblado con gente de Santoña y Castro-Urdiales eso ya para empezar.




Pues tuvo que ser jodido para ellos adaptarse a una cultura tan diferente.

Es como si yo me voy a vivir a Bolivia.


----------



## jorobachov (3 May 2022)

Yo soy jitler y os cuento como es vivir en el tercer reich, la verdac berdadera


----------



## Leolo41 (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Málaga y Sevilla jamás se han llevado bien
> 
> Es público y notorio
> 
> ...



A los malagueños los merdellones por la cantidad de gentuza que hay robando.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No te vengas arriba
> 
> Que gilipollas los hay en todas las provincias, incluida la tuya



Desde luego.
En la mía hay muchísimos gilipollas. 

Pero joder, lo de Cádiz es harina de otro costal.
Si no son gilipollas es peor, porque la lían más.
También las chirigotas me parecen algo penoso ,
pero esto ya es cosa mía.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.



En Jerez aún quedan señoritos de los de verdad, no lo que la gente entiende por señoritos que en su vida han visto a uno.

Hijos de dueños de bodegas, de ganaderías, terratenientes, nobles, grandes empresarios, etc

Quedan cada vez menos he de decir

Una gran parte es como una especie de remedo de eso

Luego los gitanos, que están por decirlo de alguna manera integrados en la sociedad fe una manera que es imposible de creer y eso viene de años y años atrás 

También gran parte de gitanos no son como los gitanos de Asturias, son gitanos entreverados o cuarterones que se dicen: mezclados , si la.abuela es paya tal o si el abuelo payo tal.

Eso venía según escuche muchas veces que los gitanos desde hace 200 años o vete a saber vivían de cantar y bailar para los señoritos,.

Jerez no es estricta una ciudad clasista, que lo es, es que las únicas 2 ferias de Andalucía donde todo el mundo va en chaqueta y corbata son Sevilla y Jerez y que el pijerio es la tónica habitual.

Zapatos castellanos [los auténticos loa de Lorenzo Gloria Márquez Castellano] y gomina o fijata como se decía y ese plan

Allí a loa gitanos no se les dice gitanos sino flamencos


----------



## hartman (3 May 2022)

grasias myweapon.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> grasias myweapon.



Eso les.deciamos aquí a los miarma


----------



## SolyCalma (3 May 2022)

De siempre se ha dicho "sevillanos: yonkis y gitanos", supongo que para quitarse esa mala fama les gusta el postureo a lo Lacoste rancio, pero vamos que yo creo que los señoritos (o señorito _hacendado_ tipo esos 2 cómicos el rubio y el moreno que salen charlando en bares) que dice el OP no son lo mas normal porque lo que siempre ha habido alli es mucho Cani a lo Haze - 3000 mil viviendas, y pues quien no quiera que le relacionen con los canis pues querra ser "el más pijo" o viceversa. Lo que está claro es que le roban al resto de Andalucia y algún dia la capital de Andalucia será Málaga o Granada y se ira Sevilla a tomar por el culo. Estuve alli en reyes y era increibe cuanta familia de postal habia. 

En realida estoy medio de coña, muy buena gente sevillana he conocido. Al final hay mucho estereotipo.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

es porque en jerez tenian el Sherry y en Sevilla las mulas . su señoritingo viene del siglo xlx y se creen que son grandes señores en un pais muerto de hambre todavia.. cuando el indyustrioso vasco de los hierros y aceros o el textil cagalan burgues industrial vivian muy lejos de la calima gandaluza y esas historias suyas..


----------



## Palimpsesto. (3 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Marrulleros, vagos, rayando la delincuencia,
> no se callan, tienen que dejar claro en cada frase que son la puta ostia de graciosos,
> me cago en su puta madre que tropa.



Conocí a una imbécil de estos en el trabajo. Con el pitxa todo el santo día, el garrulo. 
Un graciosillo hdlgp. En cuando me veía con cara de poker dejaba las bromas.
No nos soportabamos. Era un cobarde integral que no dudaba en pasarte la mano cuando estaba en peligro.
Lo único que siento es no haberle mandado a tomar por el culo en su momento.


----------



## Al-paquia (3 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si, cierto, pero el morbazo de haberme fockado a una sevillana siendo gallego no me lo quita nadie.



Pero si era una morsa


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (3 May 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Qué bonita la rondalla y qué lastima que se haya perdido hasta de la tuna.
> 
> Ahora todo se ha aflamencado y ya no hay conjuntos instrumentales, solo solistas egocéntricos de guitarra.
> 
> La tradición española siempre ha sido coral y popular. Hemos cometido un grave error dejándola de lado



Es que uno ve esto y piensa en tradición popular en comunidad: en Goya. Lo que hay ahora es una desvirtuación absoluta de la música española, que se ha banalizado a base de flamenqueo y agitanamiento sin sentido.
Y para colmo, ha venido el trap.


----------



## Können (3 May 2022)

Yo he estado por allí y me gustó, aunque supongo que al estar pocos días o de vacaciones, no habré percibido todo el tema.

En cualquier caso, si analizamos cada rincón de la geografía española, nos quedamos solos. Los gallegos porque tal, los andaluces por cual, los vascos por aquello, los castellanos eso, valencianos tal, catalanes...

España como cualquier país europeo tiene diferencias notables entre habitantes de diferentes territorios, sabiendo que hay que lidiar con pájaros de diferentes jaulas, tendríamos que ser más empáticos entre todos. Madrid es el ejemplo de la convivencia, la Estados Unidos de España.


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 May 2022)

Können dijo:


> Yo he estado por allí y me gustó, aunque supongo que al estar pocos días o de vacaciones, no habré percibido todo el tema.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si analizamos cada rincón de la geografía española, nos quedamos solos. Los gallegos porque tal, los andaluces por cual, los vascos por aquello, los castellanos eso, valencianos tal, catalanes...
> 
> España como cualquier país europeo tiene diferencias notables entre habitantes de diferentes territorios, sabiendo que hay que lidiar con pájaros de diferentes jaulas, tendríamos que ser más empáticos entre todos. Madrid es el ejemplo de la convivencia, la Estados Unidos de España.



En Madrid tienes que bailarles el agua, como en todas partes.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 May 2022)

Leolo41 dijo:


> A los malagueños los merdellones por la cantidad de gentuza que hay robando.



jaja

la palabra "merdellón" viene de "merde des gens", de la época de invasión francesa

así llamaban a los malagueños









Merde des gens


Al mando del General Horace Sebastiani el 5 de febrero de 1810, las tropas francesas invadieron Málaga, tras una intensa, osada y sangrienta resistencia que produjo numerosas víctimas –la mayoría civiles insurrectos–, entre ellas el Teniente Juan José del Castillo, nieto de don Antonio Cánovas...




www.laopiniondemalaga.es


----------



## Asurbanipal (3 May 2022)

_De una puta y un gitano nació el primer sevillano _


----------



## Josillo (3 May 2022)

De toda la vida sevillanos yonkis e gitanos


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

Josillo dijo:


> De toda la vida sevillanos yonkis e gitanos



eso es en 2 hermanas ,,,al ladito mismo pero no es exactamente lo mismo,, las 2 hermanas una debia ser yonki y la otra gitana...


----------



## UpSpain (3 May 2022)

El agua moja


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Es verdad que si gritas "soy Zevillano" en alto, en la zona del Oriente, Jaen, Graná, Almería, te apalizan por hijoeputa centralista? Como llevan lo de que la zona oriental se quiera secesionar?

En serio les parece la CRUZCAMPO una cerveza para beber, cuando el resto de España cree que son MEAOS DE PERRO.?


----------



## iaGulin (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> cantais al hablar ? pero si sois la rision de toda españa que no sabeis pronunciar la P entre silabas gañanes.----
> 
> EL CONCETO... es el CONCETO.. jajaj



Que si que si, a tu bola.


----------



## jkaza (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Su post debería aparecer en la wikipedia


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (3 May 2022)

Por lo que leo los sevillanos pijos siguen tirando de traje...los pijos madrileños me parecen peores: con sus polos de caballos enormes o con referencias al padel. Y en la muñeca sus cuerdecitas hipiosas... arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ElCalvo (3 May 2022)

Si eres funcivago de nivel es el paraíso. Si no, es el infierno.


----------



## Ortegal (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Puede ser, habrá que ver si tu físico y tu labia funcionaban de ayuda ojo
> 
> Tengo amigos íntimos gallegos y ya han perdido el acento
> 
> De todos modos, vuelvo a repetir los gallegos que conozco son gente excepcional



Hay muchos gallegos en Cádiz, San Fernando, rota, Cartagena , que por culpa de traslados o haberse casado con una andaluza sé quedan a vivir en Andalucia una tierra estupenda, igualmente en Ferrol hay muchos andaluces por la base naval y sus mujeres trabajan en supermercados o camareras o lo que les surja, Ferrol es un sitio especial y hay gente de todas partes tenemos la mejor semana Santa de Galicia con más cofradías. Yo mismo hice el servicio militar en la marina y me tocó la instrucción en San Fernando brigada Hernán Cortés y los de Cádiz subian a Ferrol hay que joderse.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (3 May 2022)

ElCalvo dijo:


> Si eres funcivago de nivel es el paraíso. Si no, es el infierno.



sociativago seria el termino ...seria un cortijo de pescaito frito , cañas , putas y coca...todo pagado por los remeros peninsulares..


----------



## fredesvindo (3 May 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> E capellita mi arma du gran jodé, amego.



@moromierda tu eres el que llevas el gran poder al lomo?


----------



## Galvani (3 May 2022)

A mí me dijo uno que estuvo allí trabajando un tiempo, que a las reuniones los jefes llegaban tarde siempre y que cualquier día de la semana era bueno para estar hasta las tantas por ahí aún teniendo que trabajar.

Tambien no se quién dijo que en las ferias la gente no iba a trabajar pero eso no se si sera bulo porque el empresario no va a regalar el sueldo.


----------



## Ordel (3 May 2022)

Los más catetos de España con mucha diferencia.


----------



## HM11 (3 May 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Es verdad que si gritas "soy Zevillano" en alto, en la zona del Oriente, Jaen, Graná, Almería, te apalizan por hijoeputa centralista? Como llevan lo de que la zona oriental se quiera secesionar?
> 
> En serio les parece la CRUZCAMPO una cerveza para beber, cuando el resto de España cree que son MEAOS DE PERRO.?



Eso es muy típico en toda España, en general la ciudades no se llevan bien con las mas cercanas y viceversa jejejejej. Es una cuestión de territorio y no de racismo como dicen cuando hablan de inmigración.
Pasa lo mismo en Italia por ejemplo, allí hay hasta mafias que controlan ciudades, es una cuestión territorial, igual que América tampoco veían bien que venezolanos llegarán a los países vecinos, México tampoco quiere centro americanos, pero eso es racismo también jejejejejeje. Creo que es algo natural del ser humano, igual que los animales son territoriales de su misma especie y otras especies.


----------



## chitta (3 May 2022)

¿Pero algo bueno tendrá, no? Aparte de la Semana Santa y la feria de abril y tal. La gente sigue viviendo allí y teniendo hijos alli.
Lo pregunto por curiosidad, que me queda lejos y no he estado más que de niño.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (3 May 2022)

*ABSOLVTAMENTE BRVTAL *miarma!


----------



## INE (3 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> A mí me dijo uno que estuvo allí trabajando un tiempo, que a las reuniones los jefes llegaban tarde siempre y que cualquier día de la semana era bueno para estar hasta las tantas por ahí aún teniendo que trabajar.
> 
> Tambien no se quién dijo que en las ferias la gente no iba a trabajar pero eso no se si sera bulo porque el empresario no va a regalar el sueldo.



Los viernes normales para la una y media ya de cervezas. En Feria imagínate.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> A Cádiz se le suele tener mucha envidia pk hay mucho cornudo cuyo corneador ha sido gaditano.
> 
> A las nenas se les caen las bragas con ellos.
> 
> Cierto como que la precariedad laboral de allí es mítica, consecuencia de 40 años de rojos en Andalucia y 35 en Cádiz.



También dicen que hay mucho marica, aunque yo creo que eso era antiguamente, ahora hay más en las grandes ciudades.


----------



## Euler (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Por que iban a tener la obligación moral de integrar al primer desconocido que llegue a su ciudad sin saber nada de el?
> 
> Think about it.



Madrid tiene muchos defectos, pero normalmente aquí se suele integrar a cualquier persona que venga de otras provincias. 

Esto es porque la mayoría de cierta edad somos hijos de personas de provincias que emigraron a Madrid en el pasado. Y pienso que eso se da por descontado, aunque si lo piensas no se tiene por qué. Supongo que mucha gente que ha vivido en Madrid está acostumbrada a eso, y no, no es común.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 May 2022)

Se te han olvidado los robos a todas horas del día.


----------



## Guano For Life (3 May 2022)

Estuve una vez hace años y ya entonces me dieron ganas de prenderle fuego, especialmente por la gentuza
Ahora debe de ser para echar napalm directamente y no mirar atrás


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En la costa gaditana raro es pasar de 38 en verano. Si hace poniente puede llegar a hacer frio en la playa a pleno sol de julio a las 4 de la tarde.



pero quién habla de costra caniz subnormal, si el hilo es de sevilla capital anormal


----------



## mouse child (3 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> A Cádiz se le suele tener mucha envidia pk hay mucho cornudo cuyo corneador ha sido gaditano.
> 
> A las nenas se les caen las bragas con ellos.
> 
> Cierto como que la precariedad laboral de allí es mítica, consecuencia de 40 años de rojos en Andalucia y 35 en Cádiz.



Soy de Galicia y hace poco estuve en Cádiz y los gaditanos me parecieron bastante pringadetes (no todos , había quien no ). Las tías otro nivel eso sí .


----------



## Doctor Nunca (3 May 2022)

Yo también soy de Galicia y frungí a una sevillana de intercambio que decía que yo era un "saburido" o algo así


----------



## Limón (3 May 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> A mi de Sevilla lo que no me gusta es la cantidad de barrios paco que hay. Decenas y decenas de bloques color albero y blanco para.clase muy baja. Apenas hay buenos barrios donde vivir en un bloque decente.



La mayoría de sevillanos son gentuza que viven en barrios depresivos rodeados de gitanos. 
Y presumen!!


----------



## Galvani (3 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Los viernes normales para la una y media ya de cervezas. En Feria imagínate.



¿Los que no trabajan no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 May 2022)

mouse child dijo:


> Soy de Galicia y hace poco estuve en Cádiz y los gaditanos me parecieron bastante pringadetes (no todos , había quien no ). Las tías otro nivel eso sí .



Intentan ser graciosos a todos horas lo cual es agotador. Luego dicen que los de graná son malafollás.


----------



## zorba (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



efectivamente es asi, lo malo de sevilla, los sevillanos


----------



## Miguelae (3 May 2022)

HansKone dijo:


> Los mojinos son "catalanes", bueno, el grupo se formo allí, en Mollet del Vallés, el Sevilla si es de Sevilla, de San Juan de Aznalfarache y se fue con 22 años a vivir a Barcelona.



Pero el tío vive ahora en Marbella creo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 May 2022)

El tercer mundo en España. Una zona mas parecida a letrinoamérica que a Europa.


----------



## mouse child (3 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Intentan ser graciosos a todos horas lo cual es agotador. Luego dicen que los de graná son malafollás.



y son bastante amariconaos a la hora de salir, en contradicción con la fama que tienen...


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Yo vivo a 20 metros de la playa
> 
> Profesional liberal
> 
> ...



En Madrid hay trabajo no sólo en consultorías, cada vez hay más pequeñas empresas (en el Covid la empresa Hersill de Móstoles fue determinante en suministrar respiradores cuando nadie los quería vender). cuando llegue el colapso el bancario, será más importante fabricar productos de cierta tecnología, cuantos más necesarios mejor (vale Madrid no es Barcelona en industria farmacéutica, pero poco a poco va aumentando, sobre todo muchas pequeñas empresas).


----------



## politicodemadreputa (3 May 2022)

He estado con la parienta este año en Sevilla y Cadiz, en centro ciudad... Cadiz no vuelvo ni aunque me paguen. Sevilla pienso volver porque nos encanto. Eso si, voy a mi rollo con mi parienta, no me relaciono con nadie ni pienso hacerlo. Me preparo con antelacion los sitios donde como y duermo.


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Se envían más.impuestos a Madrid que Andalucía coge transferencias
> 
> Cuando se os acabe el chollo a Madrid de coger los impuestos de los andaluces y tener ahí a cientos de miles de funcis ya hablamos
> 
> ...



¿Cómo se envían más impuestos a Madrid? Entiendo que el estado central coge dinero y luego invierte en infraestructuras en todo el estado ¿o no? ¿El Ave en Andalucía lo ha pagado la junta? ¿La ampliación del aeropuerto de Málaga? ¿La mejora del puerto deportivo de Málaga? etc.


----------



## terraenxebre (3 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Sois un porculo de provincia, creciditos y super graciosillos. Los madrileños del sur.



Los gallegos debajo de León..


----------



## Jonny Favourite (3 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> A Cádiz se le suele tener mucha envidia pk hay mucho cornudo cuyo corneador ha sido gaditano.
> 
> A las nenas se les caen las bragas con ellos.
> 
> Cierto como que la precariedad laboral de allí es mítica, consecuencia de 40 años de rojos en Andalucia y 35 en Cádiz.



Entonces...la fama que tiene Cádiz de ser la San Francisco española..¿Es falsa?

Lo digo porque yo siempre he oído el dicho

"El atún y los maricones siempre de Cádiz"


----------



## Can Pistraus (3 May 2022)

He vivido y trabjado en la zona, y es un nido de parguelas, putas (en el mal sentido de la palabra) y capillitas


----------



## Desdemocratícese (3 May 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Yo también soy de Galicia y frungí a una sevillana de intercambio que decía que yo era un "saburido" o algo así



Se dice saborío. Que en culto es esto:

desaborido, da
De _desabor._

1. adj. Sin sabor.

2. adj. Sin sustancia.

3. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Sosa, de carácter indiferente. U. t. c. s.

Saburido dice el tío


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (3 May 2022)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Es que uno ve esto y piensa en tradición popular en comunidad: en Goya. Lo que hay ahora es una desvirtuación absoluta de la música española, que se ha banalizado a base de flamenqueo y agitanamiento sin sentido.
> Y para colmo, ha venido el trap.



Pero no es casual.

Es lo que encaja con los valores modernos, donde se nos vende a la estrella idolatrable salida de la Escuela de Fráncfort, que ha tenido que luchar contra todo y contra todos para encontrar su camino. Es puro luciferismo, no es de extrañar que la masonería impulsara lo flamenco a principios del siglo XX. Todo lo contrario a una música creada en comunidad, que enseña a convivir, a aceptar, a escuchar y en definitiva a aprender.


----------



## Napalm (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



8/10 en exactitud bajo mi punto de vista.

Para tomar cervezas con un Sevillano, bien. Pero para hacer negocios...cuidado!!

Que hablan alto...si. Mucho, estas al lado y te hablan a voces.

Clasistas, no tanto como dices. Es cierto que en Semana Santa y Feria se dejan las patillas demasiado largas (el Sevillano me entenderá)

Bonita Sevilla....hasta vomitar. Hermosa es poco. Ahora...hay barrios que mejor no ir. Los códigos postales del 41005 al 41010 mejor ni pisarlos.

Es cierto que consideran Cádiz y Huelva su patio de recreo, si.

Es más Sevillista que Bética. El Betis es más de la zona del Aljarafe hasta casi entrar en Huelva....al igual que El Rocío.

Una mezcla bella de ciudad de tradiciones y consmopolita. En eso un 10. Puedes pasar de un tablao flamenco con taburetes llenos de roña de hace 50 años al pub más moderno de España cruzando la calle.

Muy pujante económicamente. Aunque en los últimos años Málaga le está pasando.
Llena de polígonos industriales. Ingenierías de primer nivel.

Gente currante en general (dejando a los funcionarios aparte). Pero siempre está el tonto que viene del norte y se escandaliza por ver el comercio y las calles cerradas en general en pleno mediodía de julio...luego a las redes sociales a difamar.

El tráfico es un infierno. Hay una ronda de circunvalación ideada hace 30 años que se queda pequeña. Atascos de más de 1 hora para ir del Oeste al Este y viceversa. El tercer carril del puente "quinto centenario" se quedó en el camino en forma de mariscadas...


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (3 May 2022)

No soy de Sevilla, pero una vez que baje por negocios, una persona de alto nivel le pregunta a un abogado de mi empresa ¿y tu quien eres?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 May 2022)

Miguel Carcaño y sus compinches.


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> Ni puta idea waltrapas.
> Acabo de llegar de la feria jarto a rebujito.
> 
> Lo mejor de sevilla.
> ...



Lo de que no hay circunvalación. ¿La S-30 que es? Recuerdo utilizarla cuando me tocaba trabajar en Cádiz e iba en tren hasta Sevilla.


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Es una ratonera cuando se acabe el Fiat
> 
> Están encerrados con 2 millones de panchis y moros y 500.000 funcis
> 
> Es un nivel del Infierno de Dante



Yo creo, que sin negar que en parte tienes razón con los funcionarios y la immigración; se han traído un montón de immigratnes para fastidiar las condiciones, está mucho más diversificada la economía que cuando España era mucho más centralista. Se sufrirá pero no creo que sea donde se sufra más.


----------



## el ruinas II (3 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



carlos herrera no es sevillano ni por el forro, es de almeria, concretamente de cuevas de almanzora, quiza una de las zonas del mundo con mayor densidad de hijos de puta por metro cuadrado. Carlos herrera es la peste


----------



## Waterman (3 May 2022)

He oido ya demasiadas veces que los andaluces no son de fiar, que son un poco falsetes etc. Me parece un poco absurdo e injusto generalizar asi a 8 millones de personas, pero cuando algo se repite tanto suele ser por algo. Y tampoco creo que tenga mucho que ver alguien de Huelva que alguien de Almeria, supongo...


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Cómo se envían más impuestos a Madrid? Entiendo que el estado central coge dinero y luego invierte en infraestructuras en todo el estado ¿o no? ¿El Ave en Andalucía lo ha pagado la junta? ¿La ampliación del aeropuerto de Málaga? ¿La mejora del puerto deportivo de Málaga? etc.





Si Andalucía tuviese el cupo Vasco.....

Entonces lo verías


----------



## Ibar (3 May 2022)

No he estado así que no puedo opinar, pero una vez vino el sobrino (adolescente) de un sevillano que vive aquí y madre mía... Vestido de punta en blanco todos los días con sus zapatitos y su gomina y escuchando en su mp3 los pasos de semana santa.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Yo creo, que sin negar que en parte tienes razón con los funcionarios y la immigración; se han traído un montón de immigratnes para fastidiar las condiciones, está mucho más diversificada la economía que cuando España era mucho más centralista. Se sufrirá pero no creo que sea donde se sufra más.





La economía no está diversificada porque la economía no tiene equilibrio 

Han hecho el equilibrio español desde el 86 a partir del equilibrio Walrasiano

Para pasar a un equilibrio de Samuelson en el 2001 y el euro

Es decir en España cuando está ilusión caiga veremos que no hay productividad marginal [se entiende para sostener está renta pero capita, competitividad, etc]

Es tan sencillo.como.coger un ciclo.productivo de cualquier rama y ver si funciona con tasas naturales y sin base impositiva inflada con deuda y quitando las subvenciones, luego meterle el coste comparativo en tipo de divisa y de rendimientos costes .....

Y ver que sale

No tenemos nada por abreviar


----------



## panderetacountry (3 May 2022)

Trabaje 5 meses en Sevilla y suscribo el primer post del hilo. Soy de Madrid de familia cántabra, y mira que los cantabros son cerrados, pero los sevillanos me parecieron aún más. Había gente muy maja, pero las bromas con ese habla tan salao me parecian con muy mala ostia. Me fui por patas, me puse a echar ofertas para volver a Madrid.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (3 May 2022)

Como sevillano lo que menos soporto es que la gente solo sepa divertirse en el bar comiendo fritanga, eso y el postureo continuo.



la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de que no hay circunvalación. ¿La S-30 que es? Recuerdo utilizarla cuando me tocaba trabajar en Cádiz e iba en tren hasta Sevilla.



Imagino que lo dice porque la SE-30 no rodea la ciudad, la "ronda norte" no es más que una avenida con semáforos con atascos constantes y no pertenece a la SE-30 (y ahora quieren incluso quitarla y poner un parque). Por el sur está el puente del V Centenario con su carril reversible y sus atascos permanentes.
También está el circo de la SE-40, con trozos de carretera sin conectar debido a que no han conseguido construir un túnel bajo el río después de despilfarrar una millonada.


----------



## Verbenero (3 May 2022)

pero tu eres maricon o no


----------



## Gotthard (3 May 2022)

12 años por andalucia occidental. El OP clava no solo Sevilla, tambien Jerez y Ronda son de un palo similar, pero como ciudades mas o menos grandes, pues hay de todo. Se puede sobrevivir incluso a ser invitado a una boda en Sevilla. Yo lo he hecho varias veces.

Postureo y tonterias cantidad, pero puedes vivir al margen de tontunas si das con la gente adecuada, que no todos son señoritos de El Caballo ni cofrades capillitas..... eso si, para dejarte caer un par de dias y montarte una farra con alguna del Tinder el sitio no puede ser más cojonudo, no me he follado a pocas en los parques sevillanos al olor de los jazmines. Es una ciudad que es un verdadero escenario de cine. Si la chorti no la conoce, moja bragas seguro y hay hotelitos centricos muy muy currados en casas antiguas por cuatro duros.

Y pa jubilarse, Cádiz, cualquier ciudad de la Bahia.


----------



## Euler (3 May 2022)

Enga, ya lo pongo yo


----------



## INE (3 May 2022)

panderetacountry dijo:


> Trabaje 5 meses en Sevilla y suscribo el primer post del hilo. Soy de Madrid de familia cántabra, y mira que los cantabros son cerrados, pero los sevillanos me parecieron aún más. Había gente muy maja, pero las bromas con ese habla tan salao me parecian con muy mala ostia. Me fui por patas, me puse a echar ofertas para volver a Madrid.



En Sevilla lo que pasa es que dan la impresión de ser abiertos jijijaja y luego son más cerrados que un casero de la Guipúzcoa profunda.


----------



## guanoincoming (3 May 2022)

Muertos de hambre que piden 2000 euros a crédito por un traje para la feria de abril que no vale ni 50 para entrar en una caseta de tela deseando que el guardia de seguridad de turno le deje pasar. Sevilla es un pedazo de ciudad si quitamos a los sevillanos de allí.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> A Cádiz se le suele tener mucha envidia pk hay mucho cornudo cuyo corneador ha sido gaditano.
> 
> A las nenas se les caen las bragas con ellos.
> 
> Cierto como que la precariedad laboral de allí es mítica, consecuencia de 40 años de rojos en Andalucia y 35 en Cádiz.



Que cabrones, como no tienen que trabajar se pasan el rato preñando a pelito.


----------



## ursus (3 May 2022)

He trabajado con varios sevillanos de provincias y todos coincidían en

Echaban pestes de los sevillanos de Sevilla y de la feria de abril. 

Eran muy trabajadores

Cuando volvían a casa el fin de Semana todos tenían chanchullos 

No se les entendía una mierda, si me dicen Que el andaluz es otro idioma al nivel del gallego o catalán estoy de acuerdo con ellos


----------



## Papo de luz (3 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En Jerez pasa un fenómeno curioso que hay gitanos que parecen payos y payos que parecen gitanos (ejemplo de esto Lola Flores).



Se llama miscegenia.


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 May 2022)

otra cosa a destacar es que es IMPOSIBLE APARCAR, hasta los gorrillas están parados en su jornada ante la escasez total de sitios

lo cual es bueno ya que se va bien en bici

pero para vivir y usar coche es el horror


----------



## Papo de luz (3 May 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Sevilla tiene muchos defectos, que los tiene, pero quizás sea la ciudad española medianamente importante donde menos fuerza tienen los moros, negros y panchis.
> Quizás sea cosa del chovinismo sevillano, quizás sea porque los autóctonos son más bestias que los importados (vacie, las 3000, el polígono)...pero en Sevilla hay muchos menos problemas con los inmigrantes y con la inmigración en general que en el resto de España.
> 
> La identidad de la ciudad se asienta sobre valores tradicionales, no ha tenido que "inventarse" nada.
> ...



Lo compensan con la butal cantidad de gitanos, y la mitad de los payos tienen una mentalidad tercermundista que no tiene nada que envidiar a los moros y panchos, los cuales lógicamente escogen otros sitios para parasitar. Una garrapata no escoge otra garrapata como huesped.


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si Andalucía tuviese el cupo Vasco.....
> 
> Entonces lo verías



Hombre, y si Madrid tuviese el cupo vasco, y si lo tuviese Cataluña, más concretamente Barcelona, o si Málaga tuviese el cupo malagueño... Por cierto, más del 70% del Fondo de Compensacón interterritorial, lo paga Madrid.


----------



## Gotthard (3 May 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> He oido ya demasiadas veces que los andaluces no son de fiar, que son un poco falsetes etc. Me parece un poco absurdo e injusto generalizar asi a 8 millones de personas, pero cuando algo se repite tanto suele ser por algo. Y tampoco creo que tenga mucho que ver alguien de Huelva que alguien de Almeria, supongo...



No son falsos, de hecho por indirecta te lo dicen todo. Lo que pasa es que tienen una forma de relacionarse donde hay una etapa de superficialidad. Por ejemplo, en Madrid un compañero no te entra y puedes currar 20 años y no cruzar puta palabra con el y no pasa NADA (en Alemania, ni te cuento, incluso aunque se siente a tu lado). En Sevilla hay que ceder un puntito y aunque no quieras acabas hablandote con toda la empresa.

Yo diria que al vivir en Andalucía se exige un "punto" de simpatia, forzada o sentida. Si no eres "malaje" y en fin, hay que seguir ciertos protocolos sociales, conversaciones insulsas, cosas asi... no se, a mi me sale solo cuando ando por ahi, pero en Madrid ni de coña, me tomarían por un frívolo o directamente por gilipollas. Eso si, para mi gusto Andalucía es de los sitios donde conoces gente mas facil y mejores ambientes se montan en los bares, sobre todo si hay guiris en abundancia.


----------



## Napalm (3 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> 12 años por andalucia occidental. El OP clava no solo Sevilla, tambien Jerez y Ronda son de un palo similar, pero como ciudades mas o menos grandes, pues hay de todo. Se puede sobrevivir incluso a ser invitado a una boda en Sevilla. Yo lo he hecho varias veces.
> 
> Postureo y tonterias cantidad, pero puedes vivir al margen de tontunas si das con la gente adecuada, que no todos son señoritos de El Caballo ni cofrades capillitas..... eso si, para dejarte caer un par de dias y montarte una farra con alguna del Tinder el sitio no puede ser más cojonudo, no me he follado a pocas en los parques sevillanos al olor de los jazmines. Es una ciudad que es un verdadero escenario de cine. Si la chorti no la conoce, moja bragas seguro y hay hotelitos centricos muy muy currados en casas antiguas por cuatro duros.
> 
> Y pa jubilarse, Cádiz, cualquier ciudad de la Bahia.



Muy de acuerdo en que no todos los Sevillanos se comportan como Sevillanos al uso.


----------



## CAESAR II (3 May 2022)

La putada de "zevilla" y de toda andaluzia es que está llena de gañanes gandaluzes cobrapaguitas.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Setapéfranses (3 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Sevilla 8 meses y al principio bien, cuando no conoces aquello pero luego es TERRIBLE... prefiero Faluya si no hay más remedio



Que tal si lo cuentas?

Al OP le diré que estuve 3 o 4 dias hace tiempo y gasté más de 1000 pavos y eso cuando no había inflakkción... Entendí que si eres pobre, sevilla no es para ti.
Para colmo nos estafaron en unrestaurante pasandonos la ticket restauran dos veces...



MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Gracias Jesus



Grazie Antonio.


----------



## jorggebe (3 May 2022)

El otro día, me cruzo en las escaleras con Pol Pot.

Se me queda mirando y finalmente dice: "Qué, no me dices nada?".

Con una pereza de su puta madre y pulgar arriba, le repondí:

"Camboya apesta".

A ver si un día de estos me cruzo con Joaquín.


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> No
> 
> Los impuestos van para arriba
> 
> No se quedan aquí



¿Y van para Madrid? Por cierto, Navantia ¿es privada y no recibe dinero de todo el país para seguir subsitiendo?


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> No conozco Sevilla. Fui una vez a conocerla y pasar una semanita en Junio y hacia tanto calor que el segundo día me fui a la playita a Zahara de los Atunes.



Sevilla es una ciudad preciosa, con ciertos barrios con calles de aire medieval y palacios que merece la pena ver, eso sí no es buena idea visitarla en verano. Yo la visité una semana en noviembre y perfecto, y podría estar más tiempo.


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> pero quién habla de costra caniz subnormal, si el hilo es de sevilla capital anormal



Tu criticando el comentario de un gaditano que se jactaba de vivir al lado de la playa diciendo que se asaba de calor, saco de heces?


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El cainismo que hay en España es para hacérselo mirar
> 
> El más grande español del siglo XX, José Antonio Primo de Rivera era de Jerez , de Cádiz
> 
> ...



Cainismo en España y Madrid una ilusión (Por cierto al norte de Madrid hay sierra y tampoco se suele carecer en demasía de agua, que lo del tópico de secarral también es un poco cansino.)

Si no exisitese Madrid ¿Te gustaría que España fuese como Australia, todo el mundo en la costa? ¿Y te gustaría si te dijese que Cádiz es un monopolio del comercio americano del XIX?


----------



## pacoperezgarci (3 May 2022)

Soy de Sevilla y hablais de gitanos como si aquí hubiera muchos. En relacion a su población Sevilla, Cádiz y Huelva tienen poca población gitana. En Andalucía oriental hay muchos mas. Es una ciudad que mantiene sus tradiciones pero en el que el ostrero y la apariencia son bestiales. Un reflejo de España multiplicado por cien. Pero se vive bien (menos en verano)


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En Madrid tienes que bailarles el agua, como en todas partes.



No veo por qué, los madrileños somos mucho de ir a nuestra bola, y lo normal en una empresa es que haya gente de diferentes partes de España.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hombre, y si Madrid tuviese el cupo vasco, y si lo tuviese Cataluña, más concretamente Barcelona, o si Málaga tuviese el cupo malagueño... Por cierto, más del 70% del Fondo de Compensacón interterritorial, lo paga Madrid.





Navantia no es privada, está subvencionada a más no poder

Por cierto se cargaron Astilleros en el 86 y ma reconversion industrial connla UE para implantar un equilibrio samuelsiano

Como el quitar todo el primario para equilibrar: aquí han quitado todo y a cambio crearon el PER

De los más de 500.000 funcionarios del Estado el 30% están en Madrid capital

A sumar cuarteles y Ministrios y academias y etc y nos ponemos en 500.000 funcis

poblacion activa de Madrid comunidad: 3.000.000, de los cuales 500.000 son la industria de Madrid aparte de centralizar todo



la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y van para Madrid? Por cierto, Navantia ¿es privada y no recibe dinero de todo el país para seguir subsitiendo?


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Doctor Nunca dijo:


> Yo también soy de Galicia y frungí a una sevillana de intercambio que decía que yo era un "saburido" o algo así



Que hijo de puta, yo fuí a Galicia y triunfé como los chichos, pero todo eran gordis así que no probé producto local.


----------



## Tiresias (3 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo de vivir a 20 metros de la playa esta sobrevalorado, muy años 80, ahora las playas dan asco, mejor el campo o la montaña con ríos o lagos limpios que la cloaca del Mediterráneo.



Ya te digo, sólo por no aguantar la humedad de la costa se puede pagar. Y lo del viento, que es para volverse loco del todo.

Y lo dice alguien que ha vivido veinte años en diferentes zonas del Mediterráneo.

Para el que ha abierto el hilo, Sevilla es una ciudad maravillosa, encantadora, divina... para visitarla.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cainismo en España y Madrid una ilusión (Por cierto al norte de Madrid hay sierra y tampoco se suele carecer en demasía de agua, que lo del tópico de secarral también es un poco cansino.)
> 
> Si no exisitese Madrid ¿Te gustaría que España fuese como Australia, todo el mundo en la costa? ¿Y te gustaría si te dijese que Cádiz es un monopolio del comercio americano del XIX?



En Cádiz los asientos eran de italianos y de otras nacionalidades 

Nosotros dábamos infantería a los Tercios 

Soy centralista, no quiero este estsdo de las autonomías 

Pero el centralismo que veo no lo quiero

Quiero un centralismo como el del Tío Paco, algo racional, con 700.000 funcis en toda España y no tener una élite masonica que es la que corta el bacalao en España

Y eso que el Tío Paco le devolvió el favor a los vascos cuando en el 37 no dejaron solidificar los altos hornos y pudieron poner en funcionamiento las siderurgia tras el Pacto Santoña

Y con los catalanes les dejo sus aranceles por así decirlo y sus fábricas denunciados ya por Cadalso en sus Cartas Marruecas que son de 1760 y no se dejó potenciar a Málaga y Sevilla que por ubicación mediterráneo y atlántico era mejor que Barcelona


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si, cierto, pero el morbazo de haberme fockado a una sevillana siendo gallego no me lo quita nadie.



¿Lo de "fockado" es por foca?


----------



## Alcazar (3 May 2022)

Euler dijo:


> Madrid tiene muchos defectos, pero normalmente aquí se suele integrar a cualquier persona que venga de otras provincias.
> 
> Esto es porque la mayoría de cierta edad somos hijos de personas de provincias que emigraron a Madrid en el pasado. Y pienso que eso se da por descontado, aunque si lo piensas no se tiene por qué. Supongo que mucha gente que ha vivido en Madrid está acostumbrada a eso, y no, no es común.



Pues porque en Madrid todos estáis en la misma situación de "expatriados", no es lo mismo que una ciudad tradicional como Sevilla.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 May 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> los jerezanos tambien se las traen con eso , son tan ridiculos de considerar a un *puto gitano* porque tenga pasta y vista caro aunque lo mismo lo tenga por drogas o vete a saber... solo les importa la apariencia de pasta.. en fin gentuza del peor palo..



Espero que los "putos gitanos" te denuncien por razista.


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Navantia no es privada, está subvencionada a más no poder
> 
> Por cierto se cargaron Astilleros en el 86 y ma reconversion industrial connla UE para implantar un equilibrio samuelsiano
> 
> ...











El 21% de los empleados públicos de Cádiz son militares y policías


La provincia de Cádiz cuenta hoy día con 77.801 empleados públicos, alrededor del 2,8% del total de los existentes en




www.diariobahiadecadiz.com





Militares y policías, gran parte de policías nacionales, pagado por el Estado Central.









En sólo un año hay casi 3.000 funcionarios más en la provincia


Es la provincia de España con más trabajadores de la Administración Pública Estatal, sólo superada por la Comunidad de Madrid · Cádiz, otra vez a la cabeza en empleados de las Fuerzas Armadas




www.diariodecadiz.es





De la noticia.



Es la provincia de España con más trabajadores de la Administración Pública Estatal, sólo superada por la Comunidad de Madrid · Cádiz, otra vez a la cabeza en empleados de las Fuerzas Armadas
Se refiere a Cádiz.

La provincia de Cádiz cuenta con un total de 78.618 funcionarios adscritos a alguno de los departamentos de la administración pública. 

Y eso por no hablar de los empleos estatales (sea de la empresa o de las contratas) de Navantia.

Si sumamos no sé quien depende más del Estado Central eh...

Y en la provincia de Madrid hay casi 7 millones de habitantes. No se ni de lejos la provincia con más proporción de funcionarios totales.

En Madrid, hay unos cuantos menos empleados públicos en proporción que en Andalucía. y todos los cuarteles de Madrid no sé si superarán lo que hay en Cádiz, con muchos menos habitantes.


----------



## Miguelae (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En Cádiz los asientos eran de italianos y de otras nacionalidades
> 
> Nosotros dábamos infantería a los Tercios
> 
> ...



He leído por ahí, que Málaga era la segunda ciudad de España más industrializada.... Y ahora es un parque temático para turistas.
Eso sí valoro de Sevilla, que siguen manteniendo su identidad y no han echado del centro de la ciudad a los sevillanos, como está pasando en Málaga.


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 May 2022)




----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En Cádiz los asientos eran de italianos y de otras nacionalidades
> 
> Nosotros dábamos infantería a los Tercios
> 
> ...



Pues perfecto, un centralismo como el tío Paco. Claro con el tío Paco Iberia, SEAT, Inespal, Ensidesa, Telefónica y un larguísimo etcétera eran estatales, y muy, muy pocas eran mínimamente rentables, con muchísimos trabajadores en esas empresas. ¿También queremos eso?

Me temo que la mayoría quiere un estado descentralizado, a mi personalmente me da igual un estado centralizado como Suecia o Francia o federal como Alemania.


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Miguelae dijo:


> He leído por ahí, que Málaga era la segunda ciudad de España más industrializada.... Y ahora es un parque temático para turistas.
> Eso sí valoro de Sevilla, que siguen manteniendo su identidad y no han echado del centro de la ciudad a los sevillanos, como está pasando en Málaga.



Pero si ahora está recibiendo bastantes inversiones y se están instalando muchas empresas de informática, si lo hacen bien puede ser la segunda ciudad de España.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (3 May 2022)

Llegué a Sevilla hace muchos años por pura casualidad. Me contagié del discurso de mi madre que despreciaba aquello como si fuera África; del relato de la España que no ha bajado de Despeñaperros pero no para de pontificar sobre la pereza, lo traidor y hasta la impureza racial del sevillano; del cuento de los otros andaluces sobre la siniestra ciudad donde parece morar Saurón; incluso de la leyenda que media Sevilla crea sobre los capillitas y los tiesos de la ciudad.

Durante años, dada mi actitud, de los sevillanos sólo recibí el respetuosísimo desprecio con el que éstos, -como, en general, los habitantes de las ciudades que se han contado entre las más grandes de su época- obsequian a quien ha decidido verlos con esas gafas deformantes de quien critica lo que no ha sido capaz de entender.

Sevilla, para mí, como para tantos otros, era semejante a uno de los grandes libros de la literatura universal (me inclino por El Quijote) en manos de un présbita analfabeto.

El primero que me enseñó a leer su complicadísima gramática, fue un francés afincado aquí que hace unos maravillosos reportajes sobre la ciudad que pueden encontrarse en la red y que vende en su país de origen. Empezó por lo que yo más despreciaba por su aparente oscurantismo: Su colosal Semana Santa (sin desmerecer las de otros: se pueden disfrutar distintas versiones de la misma sinfonía). Nace en su planteamiento actual, en un momento histórico en el que España era el centro del mundo y Sevilla el centro de España. Una ciudad cosmopolita en la que, junto a sus habitantes nativos, vivían alemanes, franceses, genoveses y portugueses entre otros muchos. A mediados del siglo XVII, en plena debacle de España, la ciudad pierde alrededor de la mitad de la población por el efecto combinado de la guerra contra Portugal- dado que el ejército que se formó estaba compuesto en gran medida por sevillanos- y la peste. La ciudad, se consideró castigada por su libertinaje y se volcó en esa piedad barroca que muestran sus imágenes. Estas son de un realismo tal que en muchas de ellas pueden apreciarse rostros típicos de la ciudad. Su Semana Santa es un auténtico drama teatral en el que participa la ciudad entera. La preparan primorosamente durante todo el año: músicos y costaleros ensayan regularmente; estos últimos crean lazos de amistad de por vida que renuevan cada año en los ensayos y que unen a las diferentes clases sociales de un modo difícil de ver en cualquier actividad colectiva en toda Europa -y eso en una ciudad frecuentemente tachada de clasista por quien no comprende del todo su alma. Su Semana Santa está llena para ellos de recuerdos con una fuerte carga afectiva (todos recuerdan, al oler la mezcla de azahar e incienso, el despertar de la carne cuando miraban embelesados las medias de sus coetáneas quinceañeras vestidas de un modo bellísimo en las pascuas de su adolescencia).

Luego he ido descubriendo muchos otros aspectos nuevos de la ciudad: su humor, aparentemente cruel, es sólo un juego dialectal en el que no hay razón, salvo en raras ocasiones, para sentirse ofendido; su supuesta falta de formalidad ("Hombre, a ver si nos tomamos un café un día de estos" - y el café nunca se da) es también un fenómeno dialectal (lo del café debe traducirse como "me caes bien y me alegra encontrarme contigo". La ciudad se entrega despacio, porque te exige antes de hacerlo que la comprendas, y es mucho más sofisticada de lo que parece. Desde luego, no es para todo el mundo. Y lleva tiempo hacerse a ella.

Yo, tras todos estos años, la amo tanto como a la sevillana con la que duermo cada noche. No es la mejor ciudad del mundo, probablemente, pero, desde luego, es exquisitamente especial. Y hermosa (salvo su periferia quitando parte del sur de la ciudad). Y, desde luego, ha sido uno de los últimos bastiones de España que han resistido a la pringosa uniformidad que impone la globalización. Aunque, yo diría, que ha empezado a sucumbir a ella y ser vencida. Su centro, lleno de iglesias pavorosas y callejuelas de ensueño, ha sido ya entregado a un turismo que, desde luego no la merece y robado a sus habitantes, que ya no pueden acceder a esas tabernas con más de tres siglos de existencia ante las que ahora se agolpan los turistas para hacerse la foto. Probablemente, la ciudad ha empezado a perder su ser y, a mí (quién me lo iba a decir cuando llegué con mi ignorante arrogancia foránea), me parece que eso es una gran desgracia y una pérdida irreparable. 

Desde luego, al sevillano medio, los insultos de los que ignoramos todo sobre la ciudad, como yo lo ignoraba, le resbalan, aunque a veces finja que le importa.


----------



## moromierda (3 May 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> @moromierda tu eres el que llevas el gran poder al lomo?



Yo disi: *sivellano a ca no bote*, amego.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pues perfecto, un centralismo como el tío Paco. Claro con el tío Paco Iberia, SEAT, Inespal, Ensidesa, Telefónica y un larguísimo etcétera eran estatales, y muy, muy pocas eran mínimamente rentables, con muchísimos trabajadores en esas empresas. ¿También queremos eso?
> 
> Me temo que la mayoría quiere un estado descentralizado, a mi personalmente me da igual un estado centralizado como Suecia o Francia o federal como Alemania.



Un estado descentralizado es la ruina segura

Duplicidad de administraciones mayor carga fiscal , mayor ineficiencia por precisamente estar descentralizado en definitiva, si esa cercanía te cuesta más impuestos que quita renta del ciudadano que es ahorro lo cual es inversión 

Sobre las empresas del Tío Paco

Algunas eran ineficientes efectivamente pero con una renta PPA respecto a Europa de aprox 70 a 75% , con un pib sector industrial del 35% y una deuda del.7% y tener una mierda de moneda para importar y unas tasas de interés que no eran las naturales e intertemporales e una economía abierta.....

La 10 economía mundial y la 2 o 3 en astilleros

Numeros que hoy dia parecen imposibles 

Que ineficiencia hay?

Recuerda que con el Tío.Paco España estaba AISLADA por sobre todo UK y por Europa en muchos niveles

Hoy día el mayor robo de España lo llevan haciendo las eléctricas desde hace 30 o 40 años 

Un saqueo gan brutal que es imposible cuantificar: pool de energía o mercado marginalista y mismo proveedor y mismos compradores.... etc....

Quien es hoy día eficiente con energía [coste base] cara porque les dan la puta gana?


----------



## CaCO3 (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Esos precios son un puto robo
> 
> Cadiz, pueblo de Costa media ración de pescado con medio kilo de pescado fresco a 12 pavos, con picos que no lo cobran
> 
> ...



Pues a mí Cádiz (me muevo por la Bahía e incluyo Sanlúcar y Jerez) no me parece barato. Barato es Huelva y se come bastante mejor (mención especial a Isla Cristina). Baratísima es la zona de Linares-Bailén. Conozco gente que no sabe lo que es una ración porque nunca la han pedido: con las tapas van sobrados.


----------



## la_trotona (3 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Un estado descentralizado es la ruina segura
> 
> Duplicidad de administraciones mayor carga fiscal , mayor ineficiencia por precisamente estar descentralizado en definitiva, si esa cercanía te cuesta más impuestos que quita renta del ciudadano que es ahorro lo cual es inversión
> 
> ...



En gran parte razón, no tengo que añadir nada más.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (3 May 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Pues a mí Cádiz (me muevo por la Bahía e incluyo Sanlúcar y Jerez) no me parece barato. Barato es Huelva y se come bastante mejor (mención especial a Isla Cristina). Baratísima es la zona de Linares-Bailén. Conozco gente que no sabe lo que es una ración porque nunca la han pedido: con las tapas van sobrados.



En Sanlucar ve a Barbiana en la.Plaza del Cabildo [no Balbino que esta al lado]

Lo más barato del mundo y lo mejor en pescado y marisco 

Ciudad barata y buena para tapear es el.Pueeto de Santa Maria 

Sanlucar es imposible que lo veas caro salvo si te metes en Bonanza


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero si ahora está recibiendo bastantes inversiones y se están instalando muchas empresas de informática, si lo hacen bien puede ser la segunda ciudad de España.



Ya lo es, porque Barcelona no cuenta como hezpañola.


----------



## CaCO3 (4 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En Sanlucar ve a Barbiana en la.Plaza del Cabildo [no Balbino que esta al lado]



Lo conozco. Precio medio para mi gusto. De todos modos evito la Plaza del Cabildo, porque me parece un incordio: hay demasiada gente y es molesto. Prefiero ir al barrio alto o a las ventas de la Algaida.



Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Ciudad barata y buena para tapear es el.Pueeto de Santa Maria



¿Estás de broma? En la calle Misericordia la cerveza (la caña para que se me entienda) a palo seco está como mínimo a 1,50 euros. Digo como mínimo, porque debe de hacer como 2 años que no me molesto ni en ir. Seguro que ha subido y ya debe rondar los 1,60-1,70. El centro de El Puerto me parece caro y de calidad la justa. Desde luego no para el precio que tienen las cosas. Hay algún bar fuera el centro que no me parece malote. El Brillante me contaron que cerró (supongo que por jubilación). Una lástima.



Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Sanlucar es imposible que lo veas caro salvo si te metes en Bonanza



Querrás decir Bajo de Guía. Sanlúcar me parece que es de lo mejor de la zona. Chipiona tampoco está nada mal ni Puerto Real, que tiene algún sitio curioso. Jerez tiene algún sitio. Rota desastrosa y el Puerto, sin serlo tanto, no me parece nada del otro mundo.

Pero, claro, yo he vuelto a Cádiz después de haberme tirado tres años en Isla Cristina y no hay color. Iba la gente que conozco (la de Cádiz, no la de Madrid) a visitarme y todo le parecía maravilloso e insultantemente barato.


----------



## kremito (4 May 2022)

Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> Llegué a Sevilla hace muchos años por pura casualidad. Me contagié del discurso de mi madre que despreciaba aquello como si fuera África; del relato de la España que no ha bajado de Despeñaperros pero no para de pontificar sobre la pereza, lo traidor y hasta la impureza racial del sevillano; del cuento de los otros andaluces sobre la siniestra ciudad donde parece morar Saurón; incluso de la leyenda que media Sevilla crea sobre los capillitas y los tiesos de la ciudad.
> 
> Durante años, dada mi actitud, de los sevillanos sólo recibí el respetuosísimo desprecio con el que éstos, -como, en general, los habitantes de las ciudades que se han contado entre las más grandes de su época- obsequian a quien ha decidido verlos con esas gafas deformantes de quien critica lo que no ha sido capaz de entender.
> 
> ...



Soy sevillano y aprecio tu análisis, mucho de eso hay, sobre todo en la dialéctica, no todo el mundo puede entender que al encontrarte con un viejo amigo el recibimiento sea " hijo de puta, peaso de maricona que ase, serás cabrón, me cago en tus muertos, mira el tio perro este" y continue con una retaila de sátiras acerca de tu vestimenta o de si tu mujer esta con el amante, siempre desde el cariño claro, aquí existe un insulto amistoso difícil de entender que no es más que una muestra de cariño.


----------



## lascanteras723 (4 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Un estado descentralizado es la ruina segura
> 
> Duplicidad de administraciones mayor carga fiscal , mayor ineficiencia por precisamente estar descentralizado en definitiva, si esa cercanía te cuesta más impuestos que quita renta del ciudadano que es ahorro lo cual es inversión
> 
> ...



El problema no es el numero de administraciones sino hacerlas dependientes de si mismas, así se incentivan a mejorar y compiten con otras.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 May 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Lo conozco. Precio medio para mi gusto. De todos modos evito la Plaza del Cabildo, porque me parece un incordio: hay demasiada gente y es molesto. Prefiero ir al barrio alto o a las ventas de la Algaida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rota no es desastrosa, vamos a ver 

Rota en el Muelle en la cooperativa el medio kilo de pescado frito [frito variado] está a 12 pavos, y el pescado viene de la lonja directo

El Puerto: en el bar Santa Maria [el vaporcito] más barato y mejor imposible: tapas a 2 5 euros y CON 2 TAPAS COMES con eso te digo todo y las cañas a 1.20

En Jerez comer bien y barato en el Tabanco al lado de la plaza más o menos 

Y en Sanlucar hay un sitio para comer que ya la puta polla....

Esta al lado del Centeo comercial Las Dunas, e una nave al lado de una hípica y se come por raciones y las cervezas te las ponen de litro, es un camino rural al lado del centro.comercial que lleva a una nave en un campo

Por 12 o 15 para os comen 2 y acabas empachado 


Es cuestión de coger cada pueblo y ver los bujios


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> El problema no es el numero de administraciones sino hacerlas dependientes de si mismas, así se incentivan a mejorar y compiten con otras.



Mi ciudad tiene para gestionarse el IBI, el IVTM, la plusvalía, la basura, las tasas de garaje, las tasas de obras, etc y esta en déficit y cobrando un policía local cerca de 3.000 pavos limpios aparte pagas y horas extras y eso creo que si trienios 

Los funcionarios del ayuntamiento se creen que son la puta nobleza y no sirven para nada, no me arreglan nada de mi vida y no sirven más que para gestionar los impuestos que sirven para pagar sus nóminas


----------



## Barspin (4 May 2022)

Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> Llegué a Sevilla hace muchos años por pura casualidad. Me contagié del discurso de mi madre que despreciaba aquello como si fuera África; del relato de la España que no ha bajado de Despeñaperros pero no para de pontificar sobre la pereza, lo traidor y hasta la impureza racial del sevillano; del cuento de los otros andaluces sobre la siniestra ciudad donde parece morar Saurón; incluso de la leyenda que media Sevilla crea sobre los capillitas y los tiesos de la ciudad.
> 
> Durante años, dada mi actitud, de los sevillanos sólo recibí el respetuosísimo desprecio con el que éstos, -como, en general, los habitantes de las ciudades que se han contado entre las más grandes de su época- obsequian a quien ha decidido verlos con esas gafas deformantes de quien critica lo que no ha sido capaz de entender.
> 
> ...




Pues cuando subas a Donosti ya te da un repente cerebral.


----------



## lascanteras723 (4 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Mi ciudad tiene para gestionarse el IBI, el IVTM, la plusvalía, la basura, las tasas de garaje, las tasas de obras, etc y esta en déficit y cobrando un policía local cerca de 3.000 pavos limpios aparte pagas y horas extras y eso creo que si trienios
> 
> Los funcionarios del ayuntamiento se creen que son la puta nobleza y no sirven para nada, no me arreglan nada de mi vida y no sirven más que para gestionar los impuestos que sirven para pagar sus nóminas



Pero no se autofinancia enteramente. Ya se que sobra mucho.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Pero no se autofinancia enteramente. Ya se que sobra mucho.



Es que no se tiene que autofinanciar

No es que esté hablando de un minarquismo ni chorradas es que nada sirve para nada en una ciudad

Con un sistema de recogida de basuras y un servicio de mantenimiento de calles basta

La.luz y el agua es privada ya

Todo es artificial y mentira 

Un ayuntamiento vive por y para si 

Deberían de disolverse todos es la mayor estafa del R78


----------



## lascanteras723 (4 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Es que no se tiene que autofinanciar
> 
> No es que esté hablando de un minarquismo ni chorradas es que nada sirve para nada en una ciudad
> 
> ...



se concentraría el poder en cada vez menos personas y cualquier mala decisión afectaría a todos.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 May 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> se concentraría el poder en cada vez menos personas y cualquier mala decisión afectaría a todos.



Con el Tío Paco ese ejemplo no vale

Veamos que pasa ahora, en un Estaod supuestas descentralizado:

Todo ahora va a golpe de Real Decreto

Todo concentrado en un partido: PSOE , que controla sindicatos y empresas subvencionadas y medios subvencionados etc 

Controla todo

El asunto es el dinero y el BOE y los tienen


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> illa, Cádiz y Huelva tienen poca población gitana. En Andalucía oriental hay muchos mas. Es una ciudad que mantiene sus tradicio



Doy fe. Para la fama que tiene Andalucia, pocos gitanos. Eso si, moros y negros, los que quieras y más. Todos con sus mamoneos pagados por palilleros andalusies. La pela es la pela. tú.




la_trotona dijo:


> No veo por qué, los madrileños somos mucho de ir a nuestra bola, y lo normal en una empresa es que haya gente de diferentes partes de España.



Los madrileños son unos bienquedás. Y la mayoria de sus familias de "provincias" son de Soria, Palencia, Avila sobre todo. Todo muy castellano y muy antiguo. He trabajado en una empresa de ingenieria madrileña que pillaba obras en otras comunidades y se muy bien lo que había.



Miguelae dijo:


> He leído por ahí, que Málaga era la segunda ciudad de España más industrializada.... Y ahora es un parque temático para turistas.
> Eso sí valoro de Sevilla, que siguen manteniendo su identidad y no han echado del centro de la ciudad a los sevillanos, como está pasando en Málaga.



La ciudad con más industria manufacturera de la peninsula iberica (aqui incluyo a Portugal) es Barcelona, LEJOS, con boicot y sin él. Si, por encima de vuestra sacrosanta Mandril, que vive de los ministerios, sedes fiscales y secretariados.


----------



## la_trotona (4 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Doy fe. Para la fama que tiene Andalucia, pocos gitanos. Eso si, moros y negros, los que quieras y más. Todos con sus mamoneos pagados por palilleros andalusies. La pela es la pela. tú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La ciudad con industria manufacturera, gracias en gran parte de Motor Ibérica que luego fue Nissan y SEAT, dos empresas estatales del tío Paco. Y Barcelona vive sobre todo de empresas y demás ligadas a la Generalidad, que no sólo hay funcionarios en Madrid.


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> La ciudad con industria manufacturera, gracias en gran parte de Motor Ibérica que luego fue Nissan y SEAT, dos empresas estatales del tío Paco. Y Barcelona vive sobre todo de empresas y demás ligadas a la Generalidad, que no sólo hay funcionarios en Madrid.



No puedes comparar en serio el nivel de funcivagos de Mandril (que abarca toda la piel de toro) con el del GenCat. No en serio. 

Aquí se aplica una máxima, si una "región" es deficitaria, se le tiene que excluir del estado, en aras de la prosperidad del conjunto de contribuyentes. Y con Catalunya no hay cojones a independizarla, a pesar de la mierda que se lanza contra ella. Es un fenomeno curioso.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 May 2022)

Está muy claro que Madrid y cualquier ciudad del dinámico litoral mediterráneo desde Almería hacia el norte superan con creces a Sevilla, pero también cualquier ciudad de tamaño mediano del centro y norte español está socialmente más avanzada.
La Coruña, Oviedo, Santander, Valladolid, Salamanca, Logroño, Pamplona, Zaragoza, Lérida o cualquiera de las tres capitales vascas son automáticamente mejores lugares para vivir que esa Sevilla de la casposa farándula rociera.


----------



## la_trotona (4 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No puedes comparar en serio el nivel de funcivagos de Mandril (que abarca toda la piel de toro) con el del GenCat. No en serio.
> 
> Aquí se aplica una máxima, si una "región" es deficitaria, se le tiene que excluir del estado, en aras de la prosperidad del conjunto de contribuyentes. Y con Catalunya no hay cojones a independizarla, a pesar de la mierda que se lanza contra ella. Es un fenomeno curioso.



A lo mejor, la provinica de Barcelona se querría constituir en Comunidad Autónoma y no tener que financiar a Gerona y Lérida, puestos a separar.


----------



## Feriri88 (4 May 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Joder, cambias Sevilla por Valladolid, Cádiz por Santander, el Betis por el Madrí (el Pucela tira poco) y a Carlos Herrera por Manu Carreño y no cambiaría una coma.
> 
> Incluso en eso de que los hijosdeputa sevillanos se pasan el día diciendo que hablan el mejor "castellano", nos parecemos.




Sevilla no trata tan mal a Malaga como Pucela a Leon 


sois nuestro Moscú


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> Yo, tras todos estos años, la amo tanto como a la sevillana con la que duermo cada noche. No es la mejor ciudad del mundo, probablemente, pero, desde luego, es exquisitamente especial. Y hermosa




 

No cito tu post completo para no hacer largo esto, pero me has EMOCIONADO. Es lo que yo pienso de Sevilla y en cierto modo, hasta tengo envidia de los sevillanos.

No soporto su calor extremo, pero me he rendido a la magia de Sevilla hace muchos años. Cada vez que puedo me doy una vuelta por allí y si puedo hacerlo en Semana Santa, mejor que mejor.

Como puede advertirse no es una ciudad que "te deje indiferente". En eso se parece a Barcelona, o la amas o la odias... pero no "pasas" de ella así como así.


PD = Amo Sevilla (un amor no correspondido tristemente) y por algún motivo (nunca me han hecho nada malo y más bien todo lo contario) me cae gordísima Barcelona.


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> A lo mejor, la provinica de Barcelona se querría constituir en Comunidad Autónoma y no tener que financiar a Gerona y Lérida, puestos a separar.



Lo bueno es que no financia a Girona y Lleida, financia a todas las provincias de España, si aquellas que insultan a Catalunya, y por extensión a Barcelona.

Por cierto, Catalunya se construyó alrededor del Condado de Barcelona. Parece que se os olvida, o que quizás no sepais tanto de la historia de "vuestro propio país".


----------



## Notrabajo34 (4 May 2022)

Yo no sere Andaluz mientras no saquen a Sevilla de Andalucia.

Espero que Vox cuando gane destruya Andalucia, somos Españoles no Andaluces.

Viva Granada independiente.


----------



## la_trotona (4 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Lo bueno es que no financia a Girona y Lleida, financia a todas las provincias de España, si aquellas que insultan a Catalunya, y por extensión a Barcelona.
> 
> Por cierto, Catalunya se construyó alrededor del Condado de Barcelona. Parece que se os olvida, o que quizás no sepais tanto de la historia de "vuestro propio país".



¿Que´no financia a Gerona ni Lérida? Mira como se distribuye los impuestos a Cataluña, y lo que critica Pere Aragonés que hacen España con Cataluña, lo hace él con Barcelona respecto a Gerona y Lérida y algo a Tarragona.


----------



## Miss Andorra (4 May 2022)

Estuve alli en 2017 y me parecio brootal la gentifricacion de la ciudad, no llega a los niveles de Bcn pero me ha dado la impresion de que va camino a ello. 
De todas formas, es la dinamica de las ciudades turisticas, al comer y tomar canyas con una hamija nos dimos cuenta que los bares tan baratos no eran y los propietarios de cafés y restaurantes eran bastante sacacuartos: la ciudad empieza a estar mas pensada para el guiri que para el autoctono. Me preguntaba como vivia la gente con trabajos modestos, o los parados, no creo que el PER permita ir a segun que sitios.


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Que´no financia a Gerona ni Lérida? Mira como se distribuye los impuestos a Cataluña, y lo que critica Pere Aragonés que hacen España con Cataluña, lo hace él con Barcelona respecto a Gerona y Lérida y algo a Tarragona.



La recaptación y distribución de impuestos corre a cargo del Estado, como competencia inalienable. Solo "algunos" impuestos del tramo autonomico son recaptados por las respectivas comunidades autonomas. Y son el chocolate del loro en comparación con lo que recauda el Estado.

Así que menos lobos.


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> preguntaba como vivia la gente con trabajos modestos, o los parados, no creo que el PER permita ir a segun que sitios.



No viven, malviven. Pero eso es lo que quieren preciamente los "ricos", que permiten esa clase de consecuencia.
Aquí o se tiene muy claro contra quien luchar, los ricos/oligarcas/castas, patriciado, llamese como quiera, o se perpetua el sistema. Si las clases que no nacieron ricas permiten que los ricos apliquen este sistema, se merecen todo lo malo que les pase.

No lo digo yo, lo dijo Maquiavelo.


----------



## SPQR (4 May 2022)

Y ademas se creen graziozoh.


----------



## Miss Andorra (4 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> No viven, malviven. Pero eso es lo que quieren preciamente los "ricos", que permiten esa clase de consecuencia.
> Aquí o se tiene muy claro contra quien luchar, los ricos/oligarcas/castas, patriciado, llamese como quiera, o se perpetua el sistema. Si las clases que no nacieron ricas permiten que los ricos apliquen este sistema, se merecen todo lo malo que les pase.
> 
> No lo digo yo, lo dijo Maquiavelo.



Para eso Hay que tener una conciencia de clase afirmada, pero con la obsesion de aparentar lo que no son ( con pasta) es muy dificil. No todos son asi, pero estan obsesionados con el estatus.


----------



## Glokta (4 May 2022)

doy fe del op, vivi 3 años allí y cuasimismas impresiones. La ciudad, o mas bien su casco histórico, es una brutalidad desprende ese aroma de España imperial que tambien tiene Toledo, aunque al ser el puerto de America todavía mas diría yo 

lo peor lo que dice el op la "sevillania" y las "sevillanas costumbres", eso hace que la población autóctona de mucho arraigo generacional viva en una burbuja y no quiera saber de otra cosa o relacionarse con los de fuera mas alla del "a ver si tomamos un cafe". Como no estas involucrado activamente para feria / s.santa / betis-sevilla es como si fueras de Vladivostok. Del Betis si pille abono un año pero lo otro me parece de verlo una vez en la vida e ya. Igualmente hay gente a patadas de regiones periféricas andaluzas / canarias / Extremadura / un poco de la mancha o sevillanos de primera generación que no son tan brasas y es con lo que te vas a juntar pero eso nunca he visto una población autóctona tan cerrada aunque puedan parecer abiertos a priori

la ciudad tambien esta bien conectada, Cadiz a 1 hora, Granada a 3, Madrid a 2 y media con el AVE, el aeropuerto no es uno grande como Barajas, El Prat o Malaga pero es ampliamente operado por Ryanair y tenia destinos resultones. Eso si, la conectividad urbana interna es (o era) una basura, aeropuerto sin conexión ferroviaria, la linea de metro bien si te pilla justo en ella pero solo es una linea, y luego lineas de autobuses a paladas que me parece la forma mas ineficiente de un transporte de masas

y luego tambien se esta perdiendo esa autenticidad por el turismo como han comentado, el centro esta lleno de guiris con todo lo que conlleva de bares de mierda para guiris y apartamentos vacacionales por doquier


----------



## pepinox (4 May 2022)

Yo he conocido varios sevillanos, y ni uno solo puedo decir que fuera buena persona.


----------



## ashe (4 May 2022)

¿cual es el motivo de los roces de esos lares? entiendo que uno de los grandes problemas que hay son gitanos, invasores y canis principalmente, pero no sé, si quitas eso la mal llamanda andalucia podría ser un motor de España perfectamente superando a cataluña por golpeada y ya no digamos euskalmordor que solo vive de robar al resto de españoles (bueno cataluña también solo que los de los "derechos historicos" ganan por goleada)

Lo digo porque antes del proteccionismo rancio a los que he nombrado esos lares era uno de las zonas mas ricas y prosperas de España


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> ¿cual es el motivo de los roces de esos lares? entiendo que uno de los grandes problemas que hay son gitanos, invasores y canis principalmente, pero no sé, si quitas eso la mal llamanda andalucia podría ser un motor de España perfectamente superando a cataluña por golpeada y ya no digamos euskalmordor que solo vive de robar al resto de españoles (bueno cataluña también solo que los de los "derechos historicos" ganan por goleada)
> 
> Lo digo porque antes del proteccionismo rancio a los que he nombrado esos lares era uno de las zonas mas ricas y prosperas de España



Antes? ANtes cuando? En la época de las Indias con el trajín de barcos y la oficina de reclutamiento y fiscalización en Zebiyah?
Andalucía es lo que es por su genetica PAco Demier, no busques excusas fuera. Eso lo sabe hacer cualquiera.

Catalunya se quiere largar de este estercolero llamado españa y vosotros no la dejais. Es lo que cuenta al final. Una vez independientes, ya nos medimos las pollas y a ver quien es más guapo y quien más tiene de todo.
Hasta que eso no pase, a cerrar el buzo.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 May 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo no sere Andaluz mientras no saquen a Sevilla de Andalucia.
> 
> Espero que Vox cuando gane destruya Andalucia, somos Españoles no Andaluces.
> 
> Viva Granada independiente.



Desde fuera de Gandalucia no se entiende esa rivalidad entre Zevilla y Granaa. Pa los de fuera os vemos gandaluces toos!! Muxo PER, Muxa siesta y tal.

Lo que si que en Granaa hay cada personaje de flipar. Dodoria es solo la punta del iceberg.


----------



## zahoriblanco (4 May 2022)

Muy bonita, si seño… por cierto, cuando os independizais?


----------



## CaCO3 (4 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Rota no es desastrosa, vamos a ver
> 
> Rota en el Muelle en la cooperativa el medio kilo de pescado frito [frito variado] está a 12 pavos, y el pescado viene de la lonja directo



Hombre, viendo tu nivel de comer pescado frito, ya me hago una idea. Ese pescado es una completa mierda. Hace diez años, tenía un pase: ahora es para tirárselo a la cara. Y no es una opinión que tenga yo exclusivamente. Rota es cara y se come mal: sólo hay sitios mierdosos de pizza (se jactan de tener más negocios de pizza por habitante que la misma Nápoles). Eso sí, luego le echan ketchup y mayonesa a la pizza. Sí, como lo oyes: los roteños se la comen así. ¿Que hay algún que otro sitio que no se come mal del todo? Pues sí. el Badulaque o la Juanita, pero no me parecen baratos. Quizás la peña gallística es aceptable. ¡Ah! Y el bar del hostal la Giralda. El botellín a un euro y tiene buena cocina.



Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El Puerto: en el bar Santa Maria [el vaporcito] más barato y mejor imposible: tapas a 2 5 euros y CON 2 TAPAS COMES con eso te digo todo y las cañas a 1.20.



Hace quince años que no voy a ese bar. No sé por qué. Y, cuando visito el Puerto (viví allí cinco años y medio), no tengo costumbre. Cuando me acerque, comprobaré que están a 1,20 euros, porque me parece increíble sabiendo cómo están los bares de la zona.



Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> En Jerez comer bien y barato en el Tabanco al lado de la plaza más o menos



Efectivamente, en Jerez hay sitios donde no se come mal.



Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Esta al lado del Centeo comercial Las Dunas, e una nave al lado de una hípica y se come por raciones y las cervezas te las ponen de litro, es un camino rural al lado del centro.comercial que lleva a una nave en un campo[/QUOTE[
> 
> Me han hablado de ese sitio y lo tengo pendiente. En cualquier caso, en Sanlúcar sí se donde comer barato.


----------



## clakar (4 May 2022)

Andalucía, en general, es brutal.

Yo vivo en zona de costa, siendo de la capi, y la verdad es que nunca me he sentido “desgraciado” en ninguna de las zonas de la región.

Lo bonito es que TODAS sus provincias tienen algo especial, desde el paisaje brutal, exquisitamente desértico de Almería, con la Sierra al fondo llena de nieve, al Doñana más impresionante de Huelva con jabalíes y ciervos en la playa.

Sevilla es especial, pero yo, aunque me haya criado allí, también he residido en otras capitales andaluzas y, la verdad, me gustan todas y en todas me he sentido muy bien acogido y me han gustado con sus Carnavales, Patios de Mayo, Verdiales y con su impresionante Sierra Nevada de fondo.

Y eso es sólo Andalucía… Subes de Despeñaperros o bajas el Atlántico a Canarias y te esperan más joyas por descubrir en España.

Y luego ya, pues el cainismo de siempre, pero a eso burbuja ya nos tiene acostumbrados.

Si largan mal de Sevilla es porque algo tendrá…


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 May 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Hombre, viendo tu nivel de comer pescado frito, ya me hago una idea. Ese pescado es una completa mierda. Hace diez años, tenía un pase: ahora es para tirárselo a la cara. Y no es una opinión que tenga yo exclusivamente. Rota es cara y se come mal: sólo hay sitios mierdosos de pizza (se jactan de tener más negocios de pizza por habitante que la misma Nápoles). Eso sí, luego le echan ketchup y mayonesa a la pizza. Sí, como lo oyes: los roteños se la comen así. ¿Que hay algún que otro sitio que no se come mal del todo? Pues sí. el Badulaque o la Juanita, pero no me parecen baratos. Quizás la peña gallística es aceptable. ¡Ah! Y el bar del hostal la Giralda. El botellín a un euro y tiene buena cocina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Badulaque te parece caro vas con poco presupuesto a comer , además las vistas al mar son incomparables, y no es caro

Mi nivel de comer pescado frito no... el nivel que pedías porque te quejas de que es caro todo


----------



## Covid Bryant (4 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Tu criticando el comentario de un gaditano que se jactaba de vivir al lado de la playa diciendo que se asaba de calor, saco de heces?



Tú eres subnormal y comes pollas retrasado


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (4 May 2022)

Año y medio trabaje en Sevilla y era horrible la cantidad de postureo, tal como dice el OP imbeciles fardando de que salen "to los dia a menearse unas sevillanas" a patadas, con el mismo par de trajes y de los que luego se tiran la tarde en el bar con una caña y la noche con otra (o dos en caso de que los inviten). Por suerte encontre curro y me mude cerca de la universidad Pablo Olavide, donde ya ves de todo y hay buenas chortis que huyen de los engominados.
Prepotencia hasta para sacar a mear al perro, intentos de señoritos andaluces que no ganan ni para dejar la marca blanca de los macarrones.
Por ultimo pero no menos importante, ojo con dejar el centro y sus engominados, que entonces te vienen las mujeres regalando romeros con su tropa de churumbeles o directamente los churumbeles ya creciditos a pedirte un euro para el autobus o, ya que estas, toda la cartera.

Los piques con Cadiz son simples, imaginaos que sois una chortina hasta las narices de que le entren prepotentes con gomina hasta en las cejas y el traje oliendo a otaku y de repente veis un gaditano en bañador a su bola porque esta mas acostumbrado a la fiesta en la playa que en la caseta de la feria......


----------



## CaCO3 (4 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si Badulaque te parece caro vas con poco presupuesto a comer , además las vistas al mar son incomparables, y no es caro.



Es caro. El problema es que tú crees que Cádiz, en general, es barato y no lo es. Cádiz era barato hace quince o veinte años. Ahora no, desde luego.



Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Mi nivel de comer pescado frito no... el nivel que pedías porque te quejas de que es caro todo



Ese pescado frito es bastante malo. La lonja de Rota... Entra más pescado en mi frigorífico que en la ridícula lonja de Rota. Obviamente la mayor parte del pescado que venden allí viene de otro sitio.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (4 May 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Es caro. El problema es que tú crees que Cádiz, en general, es barato y no lo es. Cádiz era barato hace quince o veinte años. Ahora no, desde luego.
> 
> 
> 
> Ese pescado frito es bastante malo. La lonja de Rota... Entra más pescado en mi frigorífico que en la ridícula lonja de Rota. Obviamente la mayor parte del pescado que venden allí viene de otro sitio.



Cádiz es carisimo, no hace falta ni decirlo


----------



## Pili33 (4 May 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Desde fuera de Gandalucia no se entiende esa rivalidad entre Zevilla y Granaa. Pa los de fuera os vemos gandaluces toos!! Muxo PER, Muxa siesta y tal.
> 
> Lo que si que en Granaa hay cada personaje de flipar. Dodoria es solo la punta del iceberg.



Sevilla se lleva mal con todas las provincias (y son 8). Pero, históricamente, es más fuerte la rivalidad entre los dos puntos económicos de Andalucía: Sevilla VS. Málaga. 

Granada queda a otro nivel menor. 
Por otra parte, cuando crearon las CC.AA. metieron en Andalucía a provincias que nada tienen en común. Debería haber 3 CC.AA.:

A) SEVILLA, con Sevilla, Huelva, Córdoba y Cádiz.
b) GRANADA, con Granada, Jaén y Almería.
c) MÁLAGA, con Málaga.

De hecho, los Tribunales Superiores de Justicia están divididos así, con la salvedad de que Ceuta entra la de Sevilla y Melilla entra en la de Málaga.

¿Cuál es el verdadero polo económico de empresas PRIVADAS de Andalucía? Granada y Málaga.
Sevilla es un conglomerado de empresas públicas, organismos autónomos públicos y puticlubs cuasi públicos.


----------



## nosomosnada (4 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Sevilla no trata tan mal a Malaga como Pucela a Leon
> 
> 
> sois nuestro Moscú



Claro, claro.

Valladolid es a Sevilla en postureo lo que León a Lepe, un mal chiste.







Ya querría yo que me trataran tan mal siendo León la provincia de Castilla y León con mayor número de € invertidos durante los últimos años...

Claro que la tendencia está cambiando, pero es que Valladolid lleva 3 décadas en estado de abandono absoluto desde el punto de vista de la inversión pública (no hablemos de Zamora o Salamanca, las putitas del Reino de León, que no quieren oír hablar de vuestras mierdas ni en pintura).

Pero seguid llorando mamarrachos, que está claro que la táctica, como a los catalanes, os funciona muy bien.

Mira, en eso los mesetarios también nos parecemos a los andaluces. Ellos tienen a los de Almería, que son medio murcianos, y nosotros a los leoneses, que son medio subnormales.


----------



## MAUSER (4 May 2022)

Han dicho ya que Sevilla es la ciudad con más chorizos del mundo?


----------



## Fausto1880 (4 May 2022)

Tanto Sevilla como Cádiz deben su prosperidad presente o pasada al generosísimo riego del estado, como puertos exclusivos para el comercio con América. Y actualmente como capital autonómica.

No son ciudades para los industriales ni otros empresarios. Allí el mérito es "saberse mover" y los "contactos". Es decir: vender humo, saber mamar y arrimarse al poder del momento.

Esas cosillas crían carácter.

Los pueblos, aún los cercanos, son otra cosa.


----------



## Gigatr0n (4 May 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Que tal si lo cuentas?



Si lo tengo que contar todo, se peta el foro... solo te diré que GENTUZO más asqueroso no hay en toda España, son falsos, mentirosos, envidiosos, incultos, no saben hablar ni les interesa, estiracuellos, LADRONES, timadores, DELINCUENTES, sucios, guarros, ruidosos, vagos y en definitiva... GENTUZA.

3 o 4 zevillanos he conocido en tooooda mi vida que mereciesen la pena y todos ellos fuera de zevilla y emigrados ellos mismos por voluntad propia.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Claro, claro.
> 
> Valladolid es a Sevilla en postureo lo que León a Lepe, un mal chiste.
> 
> ...



¿Eres creyente de la iglesia covidiana?


----------



## nosomosnada (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Eres creyente de la iglesia covidiana?



¿No entiendes la ironía?


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

No se puede esperar nada bueno de gente que dice que la Cruzcampo es cerveza...y no solo eso, sino la mejor cerveza del mundo.

Esta claro que esa gente tiene problemas mentales severos


----------



## megamax (4 May 2022)

El MBA de San Telmo a 32000 euros... para hacer networking en la Junta.

Yo flipo.

La ciudad es preciosa, mi arma.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No se puede esperar nada bueno de gente que dice que la Cruzcampo es cerveza...y no solo eso, sino la mejor cerveza del mundo.



¿Acaso es mentira?


----------



## megamax (4 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Peor
> 
> Con los socialistas había 260 altos cargos
> 
> ...



Hombre, al césar lo que es del césar, han quitado el impuesto de sucesiones, fue lo primero que hicieron Cs y PP


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 May 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Si lo tengo que contar todo, se peta el foro... solo te diré que GENTUZO más asqueroso no hay en toda España, son falsos, mentirosos, envidiosos, incultos, no saben hablar ni les interesa, estiracuellos, LADRONES, timadores, DELINCUENTES, sucios, guarros, ruidosos, vagos y en definitiva... GENTUZA.
> 
> 3 o 4 zevillanos he conocido en tooooda mi vida que mereciesen la pena y todos ellos fuera de zevilla y emigrados ellos mismos por voluntad propia.



sep

los mejores Sevillanos: los que no viven en Sevilla y nunca hablan de ella


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Acaso es mentira?











Multan a un bar que ofrecía cerveza pero luego servía Cruzcampo


El dueño del bar La Alimaña, situado en un polígono industrial de Sant Just Desvern (Barcelona), tendrá que pagar una multa de 15.000 euros tras años estafando a sus clientes, a los que ofrecía cer…




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Multan a un bar que ofrecía cerveza pero luego servía Cruzcampo
> 
> 
> El dueño del bar La Alimaña, situado en un polígono industrial de Sant Just Desvern (Barcelona), tendrá que pagar una multa de 15.000 euros tras años estafando a sus clientes, a los que ofrecía cer…
> ...



Pero si eso es un cachondeo que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad.


----------



## Trep33 (4 May 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Y si eres rubio pasas por animal de circo, te paran desconocidos por la calle para hacerse fotos contigo. Quedas con un sevillano y te lleva de bares donde te exhibe como un florero.



Existen mas rubios en Sevilla que por ejemplo en Gerona, le recuerdo que el valle del Guadalquivir fue repoblado con alemanes, o acaso se cree que los Morancos nacieron en Dusseldorf?


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si eso es un cachondeo que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad.



Anda ¿Tu también te has dado cuenta?.

Para ser sevillano, con lo graciosetes que sois, me extraña que no pilles la ironía. Será que es antes de las 12 y aún no te has despertado del todo y estás espeso


----------



## guanoincoming (4 May 2022)

Los sevillanos aka "my weapon" se creen graciosos, los gaditanos son graciosos.


----------



## Debunker (4 May 2022)

Hay que joderse, no hay nada bueno sobre Sevilla y menos de su población , sin embargo Sevilla está en todas las guías turísticas del mundo , es conocida en el mundo entero, igual que su folclore que aquí odiamos o despreciamos. 

Después de observar la vida, lo que puedo decir es que, los sevillanos viven, cuando se van de este mundo pueden decir como nadie "que me quiten lo bailao", no importa que penurias tengan, un chiste y un buen cante , les hace olvidar todas las penas y viven, de vivir va la cosa. 

Si comparas Sevilla y estilo de vida con cualquier ciudad anglosajona del Gran Imperio , no hay dudas en Sevilla se vive, aquí tenéis una de las ciudades más ricas del mundo : Los Angeles del estado más rico del Gran Imperio : California, y no es la periferia de Los Angeles, es el mismo centro, imaginad la sociedad de esa gente , que ofrecen en divertimento , vida social, cultura y estilo de vida, 




Mira guapo, intentas ser muy "moderno" en tu crítica dando esa visión de una Sevilla casposa y retrasada, pero lo que a tí te falta es recorrer mundo, ni te digo si te das un baño de realidad como simple currante por Londres, menuda mierda de estilo de vida, menuda mierda la "cultura" de los pubs o bares de los anglos, y lo mismo Amsterdan u Oslo y en todas partes están los "señoritos" y el currante que te demuestra dos caras antagónicas de la misma ciudad, solo que los sevillanos se lo montan mejor. 

Que os den


----------



## peñadelaguila (4 May 2022)

A mi Sevilla *me encanta.*
La he conocido de toda la vida y hace dos años fui de nuevo para una revisión " a fondo".
Ni que decir tiene, que a nivel patrimonial Sevilla no puede compararse con ninguna ciudad española, porque* las eclipsa a todas*,aunque no hay que comparar; cada ciudad tiene lo suyo ( o no).
Tiene de todo: jardines bellísimos de una estética muy particular, iglesias de muchos estilos, buenos museos, palacios impresionantes, barrios con encanto y el centro histórico, que es grandísimo para ser tan antiguo es muy agradable de pasear. La Sevilla que yo conocí en los años 70 y 80, está ahora preciosa, con casi todas las fachadas arregladas y en general muy limpia y cuidada. Además en Sevilla hay muchísimos restaurantes de calidad donde se puede comer muy bien. Y una cosa muy importante; de los "sitios" grandes de España es de los pocos que conserva su "alma".
Como siempre he ido de paso y no he conocido a muchos sevillanos, yo creo que es difícil opinar, creo que como decía uno por ahí, Sevilla tiene su idiosincrasia propia y no se puede opinar sin conocerlo bien. Si me pareció cosas que en otros sitios han desaparecido, como que las sevillanas siguen mostrando una imagen femenina y muy cuidada ( no como, otras peliteñidas de colores fucsia o azul, con estética hombruna de otros sitios, y que no tienen que ver nada con su orientación sexual, evidentemente) y también la estética del señorito ( que existe, pero en desaparición), así como la aparente religiosidad, no sé si es impostada o auténtica. Fui a ver un par de imágenes y en misa, muchas iglesias estaban a tope...
Un humor muy particular, que no sabes si te están mandado a la mierda o riéndose de ti, pero que parece que es socarronería y punto. Y luego es un ciudad normal, con sus barrios malos y problemas. 
Típico de España es la envidia cochina de otras ciudades, regiones,etc...
En fin una ciudad viva, muy diferente de las ciudades geriátricas y de otros tipos que existen.
Tengo muchos conocidos que emigraron a Sevilla para mejorar su situación económica y les ha ido muy bien, han prosperado y están contentos con la ciudad. Son extremeños, que creo que en Sevilla tienen fama de "siesos" o algo asi:::


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Para ser sevillano, con lo graciosetes que sois, me extraña que no pilles la ironía. Será que es antes de las 12 y aún no te has despertado del todo y estás espeso



És que sóc de Barcelona i em moro de calor.


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> És que sóc de Barcelona i em moro de calor.



Ah, entonces lo entiendo todo  


Bueno no, no lo entiendo todo ¿Que hace un catalán diciendo que la Cruzcampo es cerveza y encima la mejor del mundo? Veo lagunas en el relato


----------



## PutaBidaTete (4 May 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> Como sevillano lo que menos soporto es que la gente solo sepa divertirse en el bar comiendo fritanga, eso y el postureo continuo.
> 
> 
> Imagino que lo dice porque la SE-30 no rodea la ciudad, la "ronda norte" no es más que una avenida con semáforos con atascos constantes y no pertenece a la SE-30 (y ahora quieren incluso quitarla y poner un parque). Por el sur está el puente del V Centenario con su carril reversible y sus atascos permanentes.
> También está el circo de la SE-40, con trozos de carretera sin conectar debido a que no han conseguido construir un túnel bajo el río después de despilfarrar una millonada.




Van a hacer un puente finalmente


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Bueno no, no lo entiendo todo ¿Que hace un catalán diciendo que la Cruzcampo es cerveza y encima la mejor del mundo? Veo lagunas en el relato



Yo no he dicho eso, sino que es verdad lo que dicen los sevillanos.


----------



## El pernales (4 May 2022)

Los sevillanos con los que he tratado en el curro, eran más falsos que judas. Mucho jijiji pero dobla tú el lomo y haces lo mío y lo tuyo. En Sevilla ha sido el único sitio donde he visto tirar la basura en coche y sin bajarse de él. A quien vi hacerlo tuvo puntería, pero unas cuatro personas dejaron sus rebotes desperdigados en los alrededores del contenedor.
En un camping de Cádiz vi a dos sevillanos llegar a las manos porque uno era del betis y otro del Sevilla y éste último enarboló una bandera de ese equipo de fútbol y al otro le disgustaba porque lo tenía en frente.
Y para rematar, la última vez que estuve en la capital andaluza cayeron 80 litros por metro cuadrado. Aún recuerdo las gárgolas de la catedral que no daban abasto a desalojar tan cantidad de agua. 
Qué queréis que os diga, Sevilla no me sedujo para nada, todo lo contrario me pasó con la ciudad de Córdoba, que quedé prendado de ella


----------



## la_trotona (4 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> La recaptación y distribución de impuestos corre a cargo del Estado, como competencia inalienable. Solo "algunos" impuestos del tramo autonomico son recaptados por las respectivas comunidades autonomas. Y son el chocolate del loro en comparación con lo que recauda el Estado.
> 
> Así que menos lobos.



Hay bastantes impuestos cedidos, y además Cataluña ha creado unos cuantos nuevos, que gran parte de su recaudación es en Barcelona para gastárselos luego en Gerona y Lérida.


----------



## Shy (4 May 2022)

El sevillano es superficial, pretencioso, clasista, más falso que un billete de 7 euros. Mezquino y miserable, muchos viven con lo justo todo el año para poder aparentar en la feria. Cuando llama por teléfono a cualquier sitio de fuera Sevilla lo primero que dice es: "hola, te llamo de Sevilla", como si el universo hubiera tenido allí su origen y desde entonces todo girara en torno a ese pozo infecto. También está convencido de que por hablar con acento hay que reírse y la verdad es que la mayoría tienen la gracia en el puto culo. Todos conocen a todo el mundo personalmente: empresarios, toreros, políticos, etc.

¿Que no todos son así? Cierto, sólo 9 de cada 10. 

Gentuza insufrible.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El sevillano es superficial, pretencioso, clasista, más falso que un billete de 7 euros. Mezquino y miserable, muchos viven con lo justo todo el año para poder aparentar en la feria. Cuando llama por teléfono a cualquier sitio de fuera Sevilla lo primero que dice es: "hola, te llamo de Sevilla", como si el universo hubiera tenido allí su origen y desde entonces todo girara en torno a ese pozo infecto. También está convencido de que por hablar con acento hay que reírse y la verdad es que la mayoría tienen la gracia en el puto culo. Todos conocen a todo el mundo personalmente: empresarios, toreros, políticos, etc.



¿Y las sevillanas?


----------



## Shy (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Y las sevillanas?



Arpías. Aunque yo tengo muy buen recuerdo de una con la que follaba.


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo no he dicho eso, sino que es verdad lo que dicen los sevillanos.



Y los sevillanos dicen que la Cruzcampo es cerveza, y encima la mejor cerveza del mundo, ergo si tú dices que es verdad lo que dicen los sevillanos, es porque dices que la Cruzcampo es cerveza y encima es la mejor cerveza del mundo .


----------



## waukegan (4 May 2022)

Quiero añadir en este hilo que el aspecto que me más me fastidia tanto de sevillanos como madrileños es la confianza que se toman sin conocerte de nada. Es bajarte del avión y montarte en el taxi y ya te están incomodando; en el caso de los sevillanos en plan graciosete y en el caso de los madrilleños en plan sobrao (eso si te toca un taxista madrileño, claro, que cada vez es más raro). Con respecto a la prepotencia que emanan con respecto a sus ciudades, en el caso de Sevilla puede estar semijustificada porque ciertamente es una ciudad con una densidad de patrimonio histórico artístico muy importante y tiene un estilo propio. Lo increíble es el caso de los madrileños, que encima, se enorgullecen de su ciudad... ¿es que no han salido de nunca de Madrid?

Por otro lado, la comida de Sevilla es mayormente fritos aceitosos. ¿Existe la cocción, el horno o la plancha? Decir que es cansina, se queda muy corto.


----------



## la_trotona (4 May 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Quiero añadir en este hilo que el aspecto que me más me fastidia tanto de sevillanos como madrileños es la confianza que se toman sin conocerte de nada. Es bajarte del avión y montarte en el taxi y ya te están incomodando; en el caso de los sevillanos en plan graciosete y en el caso de los madrilleños en plan sobrao (eso si te toca un taxista madrileño, claro, que cada vez es más raro). Con respecto a la prepotencia que emanan con respecto a sus ciudades, en el caso de Sevilla puede estar semijustificada porque ciertamente es una ciudad con una densidad de patrimonio histórico artístico muy importante y tiene un estilo propio. Lo increíble es el caso de los madrileños, que encima, se enorgullecen de su ciudad... ¿es que no han salido de nunca de Madrid?



No tenemos el caso histórico de Sevilla, pero hombre en el centro hay algo que ver, no sé eh... Ya sé que como Toledo no hay nada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Y los sevillanos dicen que la Cruzcampo es cerveza, y encima la mejor cerveza del mundo, ergo si tú dices que es verdad lo que dicen los sevillanos, es porque dices que la Cruzcampo es cerveza y encima es la mejor cerveza del mundo .



Y los zaragozanos te dirán que la Ambar es la mejor cerveza del mundo y también es verdad.


----------



## waukegan (4 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> No tenemos el caso histórico de Sevilla, pero hombre en el centro hay algo que ver, no sé eh... Ya sé que como Toledo no hay nada.



Sí tiene cosas que ver, pero la densidad de patrimonio es bajísima. Quitando cuatro cosas, el resto es una ciudad anodina y horrible, con bloques feos de 8 pisos y cagadas de perro por las calles. Toledo o Sevilla son ciudades mucho más bonitas en su conjunto.


----------



## Alexrc (4 May 2022)

Calor terrible en verano y lleno se asiáticos, turistas y cagadas de caballos. Lo de los carros de caballos es un maltrato animal.
Cuando fui por pirmera vez en octubre del año 97 me gustó mucho, hoy por hoy ya no, no hace mucho estuve y no me gustó.
Tiene cosas que están muy bien pero masificadas y entre eso y que no son demasiadas. El resto que no es histórico no vale nada


----------



## Tonimn (4 May 2022)

Fui un agosto de camino de otros sitios y inhóspito, imposible de soportar. Un lugar que varios meses al año es totalmente inhabitable por el clima monstruoso.


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y los zaragozanos te dirán que la Ambar es la mejor cerveza del mundo y también es verdad.



Los maños ya saben que ámbar es meado de burra


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Los maños ya saben que ámbar es meado de burra



Mentira podrida.


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mentira podrida.



Viví en Zaragoza un año y no conocí a nadie que hablase bien de ambar....y con razón


----------



## INE (4 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Fui un agosto de camino de otros sitios y inhóspito, imposible de soportar. Un lugar que varios meses al año es totalmente inhabitable por el clima monstruoso.



El 16 de agosto pasado más de 46 grados oficiales 
medidos a la sombra. Horroroso, indescriptible.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

Nunca me había dado cuenta que el Canal Sur es teleSevilla, jamás lo hubiera pensado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Viví en Zaragoza un año y no conocí a nadie que hablase bien de ambar....y con razón



Lo tuyo es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## Tonimn (4 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> El 16 de agosto pasado más de 46 grados oficiales
> medidos a la sombra. Horroroso, indescriptible.



Y hay gente que va de turismo ahí ¿?


----------



## cacho_perro (4 May 2022)

Pvtos sevillanos.... y luego otra cosa: allí no hay término medio, ni "clase media", sólo 2 tipos: CANIS (es im-prezionante la cantidad de CHUSMA que hay uniformemente repartida por todos los barrios, asediando y acechando a todo despistado con pinta de guiri o simplemente forastero... eso sí, muchos tatuados y con ropa de marca) y PIJOS invariablemente "uniformados" con ropa ídem, depilados, con rayos UVA (casi hay tantos centros de rayos UVA que bares) y pelo engominados "con loj caracolilloj rizadoj por detrás".... Asco, mucho asco....

Y son más cerraos que su pvta madre, jamás en la vida te invitarán a su casa ni a un café, tienes que ser prácticamente ÍNTIMO de muchos años, de la cofradía o hermandad suya y del Betis/Sevilla con carnet para que eso pase.... eso sí, de bares y que los invites lo que quieras....

En fin, todos los topicazos habidos y por haber los reúnen, de hecho dan mala fama al resto de los andaluces.... es que manda cojones, yo por ejemplo no entiendo qué pintan los turistas en la famosa feria que ahora está donde el 99% son casetas enanas tipo tranvía privadas, colas enormes en las pocas públicas, todo a precio disparatado y como mucho jartarte de ver caballos y coches de caballos (hay hasta atascos, jodido cruzar a la caseta de enfrente muchas veces) y "cacharritos"/columpios para niños que se ven en cualquier lado... Absurdo, si eres sevillano y tienes caseta lo puedo entender porque hacen vida social y prácticamente no salen de allí (y se se dejan un pico...) pero nada más....

Otrosí para la Semana Santa de los huevos, que sólo te jartas de ver miles y miles de nazarenos para luego llegar a la talla enana renegría de turno.... una mierda habiendo al menos procesiones mucho más grandes y espectaculares en otras ciudades sin tener que aguantar tanto capirote.... si eres sevillano "capillita" pos fale pero como Turista????? Una gilipollez como un piano. Y os lo dice uno que consiguió gracias a un contacto asiento en primera fila a espaldas del hay-untamiento, viendo pasar durante horas un paso detrás de otro... se los metan por el orto, qué pvta tortura....


----------



## Feriri88 (4 May 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Claro, claro.
> 
> Valladolid es a Sevilla en postureo lo que León a Lepe, un mal chiste.
> 
> ...





Inversiones de la Junta de Castiga a Leon?


No nos tengais

Haced un puto referendum y dejadnos en paz


Queremos irnos
Siempre lo hemos querido

Casados a la fuerza en un matrimonio sin amor y con violencia costante

Por cierto, Valladolid fue fundada por León


Por cierto la mayoria de esas inversiones en León son de la linea de ave a Asturias


----------



## INE (4 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Y hay gente que va de turismo ahí ¿?



Cuatro chinos muy despistados, pero no, el verano
es temporada baja, entiéndase verano desde el 1 de
junio hasta el 15 de octubre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Y si eres rubio pasas por animal de circo, te paran desconocidos por la calle para hacerse fotos contigo. Quedas con un sevillano y te lleva de bares donde te exhibe como un florero.



Hombre, creo que no. El porcentaje de sevillanos con fenotipo "Joaquín" (es del Puerto de Santa María, pero bueno) o "los Morancos" (que no son sevillanos estrictos, pero son de Triana) es más o menos igual que el de Málaga, y más alto que el de Madrid o muchos sitios del norte de España.







Por mi experiencia personal, Andalucía es uno de los lugares de España donde hay más gente "rubicunda", sólo superado por algunas zonas del interior de Valencia.


----------



## Arthur69 (4 May 2022)

Y, para rematar, los sevillanos todo el puto día con el queo de los pareados de "por el culo te la hinco", y eso a nivel de directores bancarios para arriba.

El patetismo hecho carne.


----------



## TexNolan (4 May 2022)

Los sevillanos seran muy señoritos y clasistas pero las jovencitas son unas putas de cuidao. Si te ven con pasta poco cuesta bajarles las bragas aunque tengas una edad. Bueno, como cualquier jovencita hoy día.


----------



## Debunker (4 May 2022)

Shy dijo:


> El sevillano es superficial, pretencioso, clasista, más falso que un billete de 7 euros. Mezquino y miserable, muchos viven con lo justo todo el año para poder aparentar en la feria. Cuando llama por teléfono a cualquier sitio de fuera Sevilla lo primero que dice es: "hola, te llamo de Sevilla", como si el universo hubiera tenido allí su origen y desde entonces todo girara en torno a ese pozo infecto. También está convencido de que por hablar con acento hay que reírse y la verdad es que la mayoría tienen la gracia en el puto culo. Todos conocen a todo el mundo personalmente: empresarios, toreros, políticos, etc.
> 
> ¿Que no todos son así? Cierto, sólo 9 de cada 10.
> 
> Gentuza insufrible.




Más falso que un billete de 7 €, son los catalanes , prepotentes, creídos y traicioneros, solo hay que ver a la colacao y su culo gordo y ese precioso tío Oriol Yunquera y si algún acento detesto es el catalán porque se lo merecen. Y de los vascos ni te digo.


----------



## doubleblack (4 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Está muy claro que Madrid y cualquier ciudad del dinámico litoral mediterráneo desde Almería hacia el norte superan con creces a Sevilla, pero también cualquier ciudad de tamaño mediano del centro y norte español está socialmente más avanzada.
> La Coruña, Oviedo, Santander, Valladolid, Salamanca, Logroño, Pamplona, Zaragoza, Lérida o cualquiera de las tres capitales vascas son automáticamente mejores lugares para vivir que esa Sevilla de la casposa farándula rociera.



He visitado todas esas ciudades (incluso he vivido en algunas) y no tienes ni idea de lo que estás diciendo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kikelon (4 May 2022)

De tarifa hacia el oeste no hay nada salvable, en España el mediterraneo y la cornisa cantábrica, el resto es para almacenar gente, ganado y cultivo, pero en cuanto tienen 2 dias ¿donde van? pues eso.


----------



## Pili33 (4 May 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Los sevillanos aka "my weapon" se creen graciosos,* los gaditanos son graciosos*.



Solo cuando eres capaz de entender lo que dicen te pueden hacer alguna gracia.


----------



## moncton (4 May 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Estaría alta la música de la caseta.



O llevaria el paisano Fariña de la ria de arosa de calidac


----------



## The near is end (4 May 2022)

Que cantidad de topicazos y chorradas, amego. Sevilla es enorme, si cuentas Dos Hermanas ( que prácticamente está unida a Sevilla por Entrenúcleos) y el Aljarafe, Camas etc, salen muchos cientos de miles de personas y el 80 por ciento no tienen nada que ver con las gilipolleces que has descrito. Si vas a los toros que quieres ver??., en fin.......

Es una belleza de ciudad espectacular, a mi hasta los barrios me gustan ( excepto las Vegas jajajaja) y se vive muy bien excepto en verano 3 meses que hace calor africano, las mujeres son guapas a rabiar y si les sabes entrar con educación y te conocen de vista o a traves de un conocido aunque sea lejano no es dificil ligar, yo no he tenido problema y no soy rico ni pollas. Es más muchas beben y eso las hace más asequibles jeje. 

En fin visitar Sevilla y veréis. Tienes razón en lo del funcionariado, aquí se vive de la Junta y del turismo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (4 May 2022)

Yo de Sevilla recuerdo mucho calor, asco de clima. Mucho sintecho, mucho gorrilla, y no africanos ahora, sevillanos cuando en españa no había gorrillas. Recuerdo esa costumbre de dejarte el coche bloqueando el tuyo en punto muerto para que lo quites tú empujando cuando te vayas.


Patatas bravas dijo:


> El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis.



¿Del Sevilla no? Porque parece que hay más que contar del Sevilla que del betis.


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Hay bastantes impuestos cedidos, y además Cataluña ha creado unos cuantos nuevos, que gran parte de su recaudación es en Barcelona para gastárselos luego en Gerona y Lérida.



Veo que no sabes lo que significa "el chocolate del loro".


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (4 May 2022)

Recuerdo más de uno dándome por culo con Itálica y Trajano sin venir a cuento, es cierto. Que en el fondo está bien, al menos una región española que está orgullosa de sus tradiciones y conoce su Historia. Hasta los podemitas parecen tragar y no caben la leyenda negra ni la anti-expaña en ella. Celebrar la gloria pasada. 

Son los asturianos del sur, el otro refugio de votos de izquierda hundida, paguiteros y corporativistas a partes iguales. En el Norte subsisten con pensiones de oro del carbón y en el Sur entre la miseria y la gallina de los huevos de oro del turismo masivo. Esperemos que Málaga al menos cuaje como polo tecnológico.


----------



## Sibarita (4 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> tienes razón, el problema de Sevilla son los sevillanos
> 
> ese chovinismo pijo-paleto sevillano es insoportable
> 
> en Cádiz son más chovinistas todavía, aun teniendo una precariedad laboral cubano-africana



No has estado en Cádiz en tu vida.


----------



## sivigliano (4 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Está muy claro que Madrid y cualquier ciudad del dinámico litoral mediterráneo desde Almería hacia el norte superan con creces a Sevilla, pero también cualquier ciudad de tamaño mediano del centro y norte español está socialmente más avanzada.
> La Coruña, Oviedo, Santander, Valladolid, Salamanca, Logroño, Pamplona, Zaragoza, Lérida o cualquiera de las tres capitales vascas son automáticamente mejores lugares para vivir que esa Sevilla de la casposa farándula rociera.



Todo lo que hay en esas ciudades que cita lo hay en Sevilla y además también farándula rociera o cofrade sobre las que no es obligatorio participar. No he pisado la romería del Rocío en mi vida y me importa una mierda no pisarla y no pasa absolutamente nada. Como si no se pudiese vivir en Pamplona sin correr los Sanfermines o en Cataluña sin participar en castellets o en Madrid sin vestirse de chulapo en la feria de San Isidro.


----------



## la_trotona (4 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Todo lo que hay en esas ciudades que cita lo hay en Sevilla y además también farándula rociera o cofrade sobre las que no es obligatorio participar. No he pisado la romería del Rocío en mi vida y me importa una mierda no pisarla y no pasa absolutamente nada. Como si no se pudiese vivir en Pamplona sin correr los Sanfermines o en Cataluña sin participar en castellets o en Madrid sin vestirse de chulapo en la feria de San Isidro.



En Madrid casi nadie se viste de chulapo, a los de fuera que se vistan seguro que les regla un chotis con pizpi Ayuso, que muchos lo estáis deseando.


----------



## sivigliano (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Y los sevillanos dicen que la Cruzcampo es cerveza, y encima la mejor cerveza del mundo, ergo si tú dices que es verdad lo que dicen los sevillanos, es porque dices que la Cruzcampo es cerveza y encima es la mejor cerveza del mundo .



A mí no me gusta la Cruzcampo pero no digo que sea mala porque a mucha gente le gusta y no sólo en Sevilla. Es más, en Alemania y República Checa hay cervezas similares a la Cruzcampo que es de tipo Pilsen. Incluso más fuertes en amargor y graduación. Algunos creen que por allí solo fabrican Paulaner, Franciskaner y Hofbraus. 
Hay gustos para todos, a mí la que más me gusta es la Alhambra especial o la Victoria de Granada y Málaga respectivamente. Y extranjeras la Franciskaner y Paulaner. El resto me puedo tomar una o dos como mucho.


----------



## cortoplacista (4 May 2022)

Siempre es un placer visitar Sevilla, capital y provincia.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> No has estado en Cádiz en tu vida.



tú si que no tienes ni puta idea, anda


----------



## Vikingo2016 (4 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Lo de barato para comer no estoy de acuerdo. El domingo estuve con mi padre viendo el concurso de enganches, luego paramos a comer en un bar de Triana, para después ir a la feria.
> 
> Se que es Sevilla,la capital de Andalucía,que es domingo de feria de acuerdo. Pero barato no es. En marzo invite a comer a mi padre por el día del padre a Sevilla, estuvimos en el centro y luego en la Alameda de Hércules.
> 
> ...



Pues lo que vi fue un negro de portero, con todos los parados que hay en Sevilla y contratan a negros.



La cosa está clara, les pagan una mierda y sin contrato (al estilo Echenique con la mujer inmigrante)



El PSOE partido que dice que se preocupa por los trabajadores españoles y contratan negros? Seguid votando subnormales a esta gentuza.



Por otra parte la ley dice que los seguridad privada tienen que tener un curso de seguridad homologado, estos negros no tienen cursos.



La inspección de trabajo no hace nada, exploración,sin contrato y sin formación = PSOE.



Por otra parte un camarero de la caseta es moro, el tío trabaja muchísimo la verdad ,es una máquina el solo atendiendo a decenas de personas por hora.



Mi pregunta es: no hay sevillanos camareros en paro? Porque se contrata camarero moro?


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Lo tuyo es de juzgado de guardia.



Por? Por vivir en Zaragoza y no haberme encontrado a nadie que le guste la ámbar ? Y que culpa tengo yo?


sivigliano dijo:


> A mí no me gusta la Cruzcampo pero no digo que sea mala porque a mucha gente le gusta y no sólo en Sevilla. Es más, en Alemania y República Checa hay cervezas similares a la Cruzcampo que es de tipo Pilsen. Incluso más fuertes en amargor y graduación. Algunos creen que por allí solo fabrican Paulaner, Franciskaner y Hofbraus.
> Hay gustos para todos, a mí la que más me gusta es la Alhambra especial o la Victoria de Granada y Málaga respectivamente. Y extranjeras la Franciskaner y Paulaner. El resto me puedo tomar una o dos como mucho.



Tu lo de los chistes de la Cruzcampo como que no ¿Verdad? ¿No sabías que la Cruzcampo es como los leperos para los chistes ?

Por ejemplo:


----------



## clakar (4 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> De tarifa hacia el oeste no hay nada salvable, en España el mediterraneo y la cornisa cantábrica, el resto es para almacenar gente, ganado y cultivo, pero en cuanto tienen 2 dias ¿donde van? pues eso.



Dale, cuñao, “campeón”.

De Tarifa “pal oeste” están las playas más extensas y bellas de España. Ahí es nada.

Se cagan en el 95% de las playas del resto del país:





__





Playas de Mazagón - Turismo de Mazagón


Con 9 km de costa y 3000 horas de sol al año, Mazagón es lugar privilegiado para disfrutar de sus playas vírgenes, sus pinares y asombrosos médanos dunares.




turismomazagon.com





Bolonia:


https://img.fotocommunity.com/playa-bolonia-93b47d74-be05-4811-a666-9523f0a827ee.jpg?height=1080



Doñana (60 kms. de playas vírgenes, y ya tal…)








Playas del Parque Natural de Doñana - machbel


60 kilómetros de playa. Eso es lo que podemos encontrarnos en las costas del Parque Natural y Parque Nacional de Doñana. Si bien la playa del Parque Nacional de Doñana es de acceso restringido, entre […]




machbel.com


----------



## sivigliano (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Por? Por vivir en Zaragoza y no haberme encontrado a nadie que le guste la ámbar ? Y que culpa tengo yo?
> 
> Tu lo de los chistes de la Cruzcampo como que no ¿Verdad? ¿No sabías que la Cruzcampo es como los leperos para los chistes ?
> 
> ...



Esos mismos chistes son válidos para otras cervezas. La clave es gastar dinero para quitar cuota de mercado a empresas rivales dado que hay mucha gente que se deja llevar por la publicidad. Quién está detrás de esos chistes, memes?. Es evidente que es la competencia de Heineken que es la multinacional dueña de Cruzcampo.


----------



## Cabrea2 (4 May 2022)

Ayer te leí y no tenía ganas de contestar....

Me parece que no has visto Sevilla ni en postales, haces una mezcla del tbeo.

Ni carlos Herrera, ni Moreno, ni Chaves, ni Griñan son sevillanos y menos Herrera, no son ni andaluces.
Del equipo de ladrones del Psoe, la mayoría son de fuera de Sevilla.

De lo de no follar, seguro que si vas a las vascongadas o a Asturias, no te dan ganas ni de pajearte.

Si hablas de que nos gusta nuestra ciudad....evidente, estoy muy orgulloso de mi tierra, pero si ya metes a Cadiz, como el paradigma del cariño, ya creo que no eres ni andaluz.

De Cadiz no están orgullosos ni los caitanos.
Ejemplo: cuando hablas con alguirn de un pueblo, lo primero que te dicen, soy de tal provincia, de este pueblo.

En Cadiz, ningun habitante de ningún pueblo, te dice primero qque es de Cadiz. Son tan chouvinistas, que hablan mal hasta de puerto Real.

De que Jerez es sevillano, es un error garrafal, los jerezanos ya son el ombligo del mundo, mucho dinero pero es un pueblo con pisos altos.

De Malaga ni hablemos, son una provincia, con aspiraciones de capital por intereses politicos, pero qur no llega a 200 mil habitantes nativos, hasta los 600 mil que tienen, son población flotante, mayoritariamente extranjera o vasca huidos de la eta.

Solo tienes que ver el equipo de futbol, el tirón que tiene.

De las demás provincias lo dejo para otro día, pero te diré que estoy orgulloso de las 8 y de tener lo que tenemos en Andalucía.


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Esos mismos chistes son válidos para otras cervezas. La clave es gastar dinero para quitar cuota de mercado a empresas rivales dado que hay mucha gente que se deja llevar por la publicidad. Quién está detrás de esos chistes, memes?. Es evidente que es la competencia de Heineken que es la multinacional dueña de Cruzcampo.



Si, y los chistes de leperos también vale para los burgaleses, pero se hacen los chistes con leperos, no con burgaleses, igual que se hace con la Cruzcampo y no con otras


----------



## clakar (4 May 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Ayer te leí y no tenía ganas de contestar....
> 
> Me parece que no has visto Sevilla ni en postales, haces una mezcla del tbeo.
> 
> ...



Resido en la Costa del Sol y mi familia y yo somos de Sevilla. Te equivocas.

Málaga tiene un movimiento y un perfil internacional que no tiene Sevilla, es evidente. Mira las cifras de crecimiento, de atracción de talento y de inversión que tiene. Después de Mad, BCN, viene Málaga.

Y ojo, machacada durante años por votar Partido Progre cuando en la “Hunta” gobernaba los “Chavistas”. Vamos, que acaban de terminar la rotonda de las gitanillas tras 10 AÑOS bloqueado por la Junta. Brutal.

Ni la Junta apostó por el PTA, han tenido que ser los propios malagueños los que lo levantaran con contactos del extranjero y atrayendo inversión (el caso GOOGLE ha sido un ejemplo de ello).

Sevilla es una ciudad con muchos galones y solera, pero el futuro y el dinamismo no están allí. Ni las infraestructuras para ello. Por no tener, no tiene ni cercanías al aeropuerto…

Estas cosas, no obstante, interesan a Andalucía. Sevilla aporta la solera y la Historia y Tradición, Málaga el músculo financiero, apertura internacional y el talento.

Y con eso, ¡Andalucía debería sentirse feliz!

La metrópolis MLG-SEV con la Andalucía interior (Antequera es brutal) y Algeciras es para considerar ser el Eje Europeo del Sur para inversión en África, América y Oriente Medio.


----------



## Cabrea2 (4 May 2022)

clakar dijo:


> Resido en la Costa del Sol y mi familia y yo somos de Sevilla. Te equivocas.
> 
> Málaga tiene un movimiento y un perfil internacional que no tiene Sevilla, es evidente. Mira las cifras de crecimiento, de atracción de talento y de inversión que tiene. Después de Mad, BCN, viene Málaga.
> 
> ...



Entonces no me he equivocado.

El musculo es extranjero.

El boom de Malaga fué en los 70 con la jet y marbella, después la siguió Jesus Gil.
El lastre de Sevilla, ha sido el Psoe y los complejos por el que diran las otras provincias.
Somos la unica provincia europea, que no tiene un metro o un tren, directo al aeropuerto.
La estación de Santa Justa, no va a ningun sitio...así infinidad de faltas, Malaga ha sido gobernada por el PP durante muchos años y se ha notado en su economía.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 May 2022)

jaja, tenía de compañero de trabajo a uno de Sevilla y se ajusta a un montón de tópicos que se han comentado en este hilo. Parecen fabricados en serie, riete tú de los NPC. Habría que crear una categoría especial de NPC , por ejemplo "miarma edition". Me dio la brasa hasta a mí que soy más seco que la mojama con lo de la feria de Sevilla, enseñándome fotos y tal. Que sí, que se curran las casetas, la iluminación, etc, pero tampoco me parece para tanto. Es como una romería a lo grande, yo no lo llamaría "feria", porque no hay actividades aparte de juntarse en una caseta y beber. Si me equivoco que me lo diga un sevillano, nunca he estado, pero mirando por Internet creo que es así:









Que hacer en Sevilla en la Feria de Abril


Consejos para visitar la Feria de Abril de Sevilla para una primera vez. Recomendaciones de casetas, donde comer y cómo vestirte para disfrutar de la Feria.




cometeelmundo.net





Joder, hasta en la romería de mi pueblo se hacían más cosas, había concurso de carrozas, por ejemplo. Incluso para conocer gente lo veo complicado porque es en plan te metes en la caseta de tu cuadrilla, y si vas solo estás out, solo te queda la caseta del PSOE donde se concita pura chusma.

Luego un comentario que hizo el sevillano este de mi trabajo y que me pareció muy ruin fue que estabamos hablando de un departamento donde por lo visto los cracks cobran un pastizal, entonces pasó uno de dicho departamento por donde conversábamos. Era así joven con pintas de modernillo. El sevillano va y suelta "ganará mucho pero mira que pintas me trae". En fin, él tampoco era un pincel, un gordo fanegas con polo lacoste, que marca más rancia y pasada de moda no la puede haber. Que conste que yo tengo algunos pero me da un poco de vergüenza ponérmelos...
También me comentó que en su anterior trabajo en Sevilla había uno que iba al trabajo estando de vacaciones porque quería ascender y al final lo despidieron. Le solté que eso no lo hacía ni un negro recien llegado en patera, que sí que tenía que estar mala la cosa en Sevilla. Se quedó blanco.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Por? Por vivir en Zaragoza y no haberme encontrado a nadie que le guste la ámbar ? Y que culpa tengo yo?
> 
> Tu lo de los chistes de la Cruzcampo como que no ¿Verdad? ¿No sabías que la Cruzcampo es como los leperos para los chistes ?
> 
> ...



Autocitarse no tiene ninguna gracia, Javié.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Esos mismos chistes son válidos para otras cervezas. La clave es gastar dinero para quitar cuota de mercado a empresas rivales dado que hay mucha gente que se deja llevar por la publicidad. Quién está detrás de esos chistes, memes?. Es evidente que es la competencia de Heineken que es la multinacional dueña de Cruzcampo.



Y no me extrañaría que @Javiser estuviera patrocinado por alguna de ellas: Damm, Estrella Galicia o Mahou-San Miguel.


----------



## pacoperezgarci (4 May 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Entonces no me he equivocado.
> 
> El musculo es extranjero.
> 
> ...



Lo que es alucinante es que aun tengamos una puta linea de metro con 800.000 habitantes, es que hasta granada tiene mas lineas que nosotros. Sea la hora que sea hay atascos en toda la ciudad. El asfalto de la carretera lleno de socavones que cualquier día alguno se mata con la moto. En esta ciudad sol se gasta dinero en preparar la semana santa y la feria.


----------



## Javiser (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y no me extrañaría que @Javiser estuviera patrocinado por alguna de ellas: Damm, Estrella Galicia o Mahou-San Miguel.



Pues que pasen a dejar el cheque


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 May 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Cádiz, es de lejos, la mejor zona de España




Huelva es también un paraíso, la ciudad vive de espaldas al mar pero los alrededores son bestiales, sobre todo en dirección a Portugal.


----------



## ashe (4 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Antes? ANtes cuando? En la época de las Indias con el trajín de barcos y la oficina de reclutamiento y fiscalización en Zebiyah?
> Andalucía es lo que es por su genetica PAco Demier, no busques excusas fuera. Eso lo sabe hacer cualquiera.
> 
> Catalunya se quiere largar de este estercolero llamado españa y vosotros no la dejais. Es lo que cuenta al final. Una vez independientes, ya nos medimos las pollas y a ver quien es más guapo y quien más tiene de todo.
> Hasta que eso no pase, a cerrar el buzo.



Tu de cultura poca eh... Sevilla en el medievo era una de las zonas mas prosperas hasta como no, la peste borbonica en españa jodiendo al resto para beneficiar a los que lo apoyaron (vascos, navarros y catalanes)

Pero bueno territorios que nunca han sido nada salvo una calamidad es lo que tiene, y ya te adelanto que en caso de expulsar ese territorio del resto de españa saldrían mas catalanes en contra de eso que del resto de españoles a mismo número


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Tu de cultura poca eh... Sevilla en el medievo era una de las zonas mas prosperas hasta como no, la peste borbonica en españa jodiendo al resto para beneficiar a los que lo apoyaron (vascos, navarros y catalanes)
> 
> Pero bueno territorios que nunca han sido nada salvo una calamidad es lo que tiene, y ya te adelanto que en caso de expulsar ese territorio del resto de españa saldrían mas catalanes en contra de eso que del resto de españoles a mismo número



EN el medievo Andalucía era mora, iluminao. Con la reconquista de Granada, se acabó el "medievo".
Aunque bien pensado, os fue mejor con el moro, por eso lo echais tanto de menos. Es preferible ser reconocida dentro de la morisma, como cabeza de rata, que ser una medianía en el mundo cristiano/visigodo, una cola de león. Ponte tu fez al salir a la calle.


----------



## Can Pistraus (4 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Tu de cultura poca eh... Sevilla en el medievo era una de las zonas mas prosperas hasta como no, la peste borbonica en españa jodiendo al resto para beneficiar a los que lo apoyaron (vascos, navarros y catalanes)
> 
> Pero bueno territorios que nunca han sido nada salvo una calamidad es lo que tiene, y ya te adelanto que en caso de expulsar ese territorio del resto de españa saldrían mas catalanes en contra de eso que del resto de españoles a mismo número



Se nota que no hablas más que de oidas de Catalunya. No tienes ni zorra. Los años de los emigrados se acabarón hace decadas, los catalanes que nacen hoy son más catalanes e independentistas que nadie. En un par de generaciones se llegará al quorum necesario, y entonces, a tomar por culo españa.


----------



## angek (4 May 2022)

No soporto el seseo afilado. 

En Granada pasa igual. Un seseo muy de hacerse notar que me centrifuga el aparato digestivo, cabesa.


----------



## angek (4 May 2022)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Lo que es alucinante es que aun tengamos una puta linea de metro con 800.000 habitantes, es que hasta granada tiene mas lineas que nosotros. Sea la hora que sea hay atascos en toda la ciudad. El asfalto de la carretera lleno de socavones que cualquier día alguno se mata con la moto. En esta ciudad sol se gasta dinero en preparar la semana santa y la feria.



Granada tiene 1 también, primo.

...pero con más paradas, eso sí.


----------



## Quesnay (5 May 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Tu de cultura poca eh... Sevilla en el medievo era una de las zonas mas prosperas hasta como no, la peste borbonica en españa jodiendo al resto para beneficiar a los que lo apoyaron (vascos, navarros y catalanes)
> 
> Pero bueno territorios que nunca han sido nada salvo una calamidad es lo que tiene, y ya te adelanto que en caso de expulsar ese territorio del resto de españa saldrían mas catalanes en contra de eso que del resto de españoles a mismo número





Can Pistraus dijo:


> EN el medievo Andalucía era mora, iluminao. Con la reconquista de Granada, se acabó el "medievo".
> Aunque bien pensado, os fue mejor con el moro, por eso lo echais tanto de menos. Es preferible ser reconocida dentro de la morisma, como cabeza de rata, que ser una medianía en el mundo cristiano/visigodo, una cola de león. Ponte tu fez al salir a la calle.




Me parece que de cultura andáis cortitos los dos. Salvo mejor parecer, Cataluña en la guerra de Sucesión apoyó al bando austracista contra el borbónico, por lo que difícilmente los borbones pudieron beneficiarla por apoyarlos.

Por otra parte, Sevilla fue conquistada por Fernando III en 1248 (sólo diez años más tarde que Valencia),con lo cual, al conquistarse Granada, llevaba 244 años de medievo cristiano. Además, el valle del Guadalquivir existía antes de la conquista cristiana y era igual de fértil que tras esta. El fez es una prenda de origen griego adoptada por los otomanos y adoptada luego por los países magrebíes que difícilmente pudo usarse en Al Andalus.


----------



## Can Pistraus (5 May 2022)

angek dijo:


> No soporto el seseo afilado.
> 
> En Granada pasa igual. Un seseo muy de hacerse notar que me centrifuga el aparato digestivo, cabesa.



Concordo. He trabajado en Granada y se te mete en los oidos. Me parecía tán impostado como el acento argentino. Falso y forzado, como para hacerse notar. Como muy de attention whore...



Quesnay dijo:


> Me parece que de cultura andáis cortitos los dos. Salvo mejor parecer, Cataluña en la guerra de Sucesión apoyó al bando austracista contra el borbónico, por lo que difícilmente los borbones pudieron beneficiarla por apoyarlos.
> 
> Por otra parte, Sevilla fue conquistada por Fernando III en 1248 (sólo diez años más tarde que Valencia),con lo cual, al conquistarse Granada, llevaba 244 años de medievo cristiano. Además, el valle del Guadalquivir existía antes de la conquista cristiana y era igual de fértil que tras esta. El fez es una prenda de origen griego adoptada por los otomanos y adoptada luego por los países magrebíes que difícilmente pudo usarse en Al Andalus.



Hasta que no cayó Granada, Andalucía no fue nada importante.
Para usarse en representaciones historicas Paco, entonces el fez si que es bueno y sirve.... 

Andalucía no tiene ni siquiera un pueblo originario, autoctono y endemico. Los tartesos desaparecieron hace milenios. Los demás son todos invasores.


----------



## Quesnay (5 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Concordo. He trabajado en Granada y se te mete en los oidos. Me parecía tán impostado como el acento argentino. Falso y forzado, como para hacerse notar. Como muy de attention whore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clero. Fue nada más que capital de Castilla.

La leyenda negra de Pedro I el Cruel, el rey Justiciero de Sevilla


----------



## Can Pistraus (5 May 2022)

Quesnay dijo:


> Clero. Fue nada más que capital de Castilla.
> 
> La leyenda negra de Pedro I el Cruel, el rey Justiciero de Sevilla



La capital de España lo ha sido muchas ciudades, sobretodo en la Guerra Civil, con los traslados de gobiernos.
Cordoba misma fue capital de la España .......musulmana.......

Quién no se consuela es porque no quiere. MIARMA


----------



## Quesnay (5 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> La capital de España lo ha sido muchas ciudades, sobretodo en la Guerra Civil, con los traslados de gobiernos.
> Cordoba misma fue capital de la España .......musulmana.......
> 
> Quién no se consuela es porque no quiere. MIARMA



No soy sevillano, eminencia. Pero decir que la Andalucía occidental recién conquistada por Castilla no fue importante hasta la caída de Granada... .

Lo del pueblo originario ya es hilante. ¿De dónde es usted? ¿De Laponia? Pero vale, para usted la perra gorda. Curioso también que a todo el mundo le haya dado por conquistar una tierra sin importancia.


----------



## Can Pistraus (5 May 2022)

Quesnay dijo:


> No soy sevillano, eminencia. Pero decir que la Andalucía occidental recién conquistada por Castilla no fue importante hasta la caída de Granada... .
> 
> Lo del pueblo originario ya es hilante. ¿De dónde es usted? ¿De Laponia? Pero vale, para usted la perra gorda. Curioso también que a todo el mundo le haya dado por conquistar una tierra sin importancia.



Depende lo que entiendas por importante. Creo que ambos tenemos conceptos diferentes de ese significante.
En Catalunya había pueblos endemicos, que eran.......si, íberos. Totalmente diferentes a otros pueblos de la peninsula, como los mencionados tartesos, los carpetanos, vetones, los "celtas" gallegos, etc.
EN las pruebas de ADN, cual es la muestra empleada para determinar el haplogrupo de la peninsula? SI, el íbero, propio de la costa este.


----------



## Sibarita (5 May 2022)

No veo a nadie hablando de lo importante. Macarena o Triana? Betis o el Sevilla? Playas de Cádiz o de Huelva?


----------



## Shy (5 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Más falso que un billete de 7 €, son los catalanes , prepotentes, creídos y traicioneros, solo hay que ver a la colacao y su culo gordo y ese precioso tío Oriol Yunquera y si algún acento detesto es el catalán porque se lo merecen. Y de los vascos ni te digo.



También, también.


----------



## angek (5 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Concordo. He trabajado en Granada y se te mete en los oidos. Me parecía tán impostado como el acento argentino. Falso y forzado, como para hacerse notar. Como muy de attention whore...



El caso es que es un fenómeno de las capitales. Estoy convencido que el habla natural es el ceceo, pero en las ciudades se ha exagerado el seseo.

En mi opinión, de hecho, me da que pudo haber sido una forma histórica de alejar el habla de los _villanos_ y así ser reconocidos como personas distinguidas, lo cual casa con el comportamiento que se indica en el primer post y de cual doy fe que en Granada se va asemejando.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2022)

clakar dijo:


> Resido en la Costa del Sol y mi familia y yo somos de Sevilla. Te equivocas.
> 
> Málaga tiene un movimiento y un perfil internacional que no tiene Sevilla, es evidente. Mira las cifras de crecimiento, de atracción de talento y de inversión que tiene. Después de Mad, BCN, viene Málaga.
> 
> ...




Se oye mucho sobre el tema Málaga. ¿Qué hay de sólido en todo ello?
¿Han logrado el paso de atraer guiris para trabajar y desarrollar? Sería lo que marque la diferencia con cualquier destino turístico-climático.
Ciertamente el sitio es a priori atractivo.


----------



## Cabrea2 (5 May 2022)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Lo que es alucinante es que aun tengamos una puta linea de metro con 800.000 habitantes, es que hasta granada tiene mas lineas que nosotros. Sea la hora que sea hay atascos en toda la ciudad. El asfalto de la carretera lleno de socavones que cualquier día alguno se mata con la moto. En esta ciudad sol se gasta dinero en preparar la semana santa y la feria.



El metro de Sevilla está en Valencia.


----------



## clakar (5 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Se oye mucho sobre el tema Málaga. ¿Qué hay de sólido en todo ello?
> ¿Han logrado el paso de atraer guiris para trabajar y desarrollar? Sería lo que marque la diferencia con cualquier destino turístico-climático.
> Ciertamente el sitio es a priori atractivo.



Pues el perfil es que se buscan picateclas, pero cada vez se está demandando más la ciudad por parte de empresas grandes para “stages” o para atraer gente a vivir aquí y así unirlos a las empresas a un coste menor a lo que saldrí en Londres, Amsterdam o París.

Hay Colegios internacionales para hacerlo y oferta de viviendas caras, con lo que eso se está produciendo ya.

Google y sus empresas auxialiares están empezando a desembarcar ya.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2022)

clakar dijo:


> Pues el perfil es que se buscan picateclas, pero cada vez se está demandando más la ciudad por parte de empresas grandes para “stages” o para atraer gente a vivir aquí y así unirlos a las empresas a un coste menor a lo que saldrí en Londres, Amsterdam o París.
> 
> Hay Colegios internacionales para hacerlo y oferta de viviendas caras, con lo que eso se está produciendo ya.
> 
> Google y sus empresas auxialiares están empezando a desembarcar ya.



Ojalá vaya a bien, Andalucía lo merece.


----------



## Bien boa (6 May 2022)

Os voy a contar mi experiencia de Sevilla como madrileño. Llevo 7 años residiendo en la provincia de Sevilla, a algo más de media hora de la ciudad. No tengo vínculos familiares con Andalucía y me compré la típica finca de familia aristocrática tipo tipo "Los Santos Inocentes" con la intención de vivir tranquilo y vivir de rentas con 50 años, pues consideré que ya había currado bastante. Buscaba tierra fértil y agua abundante y aqui lo encontré, y vivo de la agricultura ecológica y de alquilar _" guest house"_ en la finca principalmente a extranjeros.

Cuando eres de Madrid notas que te hacen la ficha para saber porque has decidido venirte a vivir y para encasillarte socialmente. En general la gente es estupenda, me han tratado de puta madre , hasta tal punto que la gente de Madrid me parece borde y antipática, y solo recuerdo gente así de amable en Cáceres capital y en Asturias.

Si te cruzas con alguien de paseo te saludan siempre, aunque no te conozcan.

Creo que a los de Madrid en general nos aprecian bastante si no eres sieso ni estirado.

Mi medio es el agro, pero no deja de haber mucho postureo supongo que influenciado por la capital, y también he hecho amistades capitalinas de todos los niveles sociales. En eso tiene bastante razón el OP , importa mucho la apariencia , el postureo y por supuesto la feria, etc

Es muy habitual que te animen a quedar o en salir pero nunca te invitan al final a ir a su casa. Desconozco si es porque no les gusta o porque son circulo muy cerrados. Hoy precisamente he quedado con una pareja de sevillanos amigos a tomar unas gambitas en Cádiz y hemos pasado un día agradable, pero no conozco su casa y ellos han venido varias veces a la mía.

Lo de que el andaluz es vago y tramposo es una falacia. En estos años la gente que trabaja conmigo y otros que conozco curran como cabrones y en condiciones muy duras de calor en verano y frio y humedad en invierno; no teneis ni puta idea de lo que es varear un olivo en invierno a 2 º y con hojas llenas de agua del rocío de la mañana y que literalmente te duchen toda la jornada laboral.

Y veo bares para desayunar en pueblos de la campiña que abren a las 5:30 de la madrugada.

De calor ni hablamos. El verano es inhumano en Sevilla y aun así les ves pintando fachadas en julio a 40 º. Y honrados como pocos, y podría poner muchos ejemplos. Durante la obra de mi casa el único que me estafó fué un capullo de Villaviciosa de Odón ( Madrid )que me timó con la restauracíon de unas puertas.

En 7 años, repito, ningún problema de tipo comercial, aunque hay que saber llevarles.

Como anécdota hace 4 años fui a comprar unos abonos ecológicos en un sitio donde no me conocían de nada que costaban en total mas de 400 €; como no sabía exactamente el precio me los llevé sin pagar y solo me pidió el teléfono y el nombre para que le hiciera una transferencia. Decidme si en Madrid o en Barcelona os fiarían eso sin conoceros de nada.

Las casas en Sevilla no suelen ser acogedoras exceptuando algunas por supuesto; la que está bien decorada es espectacular , pero no abundan , , suelen tener terrazo o mármol en el suelo y muebles estilo remordimiento; pocas tienen radiadores o calefacción . Las de campo tienen trofeos de caza en las paredes, algo que me espanta.

Las mujeres sevillanas son guapas y visten bien .


Podría hablar más, pero no acabaría. Lo que es cierto es que cuando llevas un tiempo viviendo en Sevilla ( o Andalucia en general) , el resto de España te parece triste y hostil, lleno de gente amargada y poco amable que no responden ni a un saludo.

No creo que me marche de aquí.


----------



## Sibarita (6 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Os voy a contar mi experiencia de Sevilla como madrileño. Llevo 7 años residiendo en la provincia de Sevilla, a algo más de media hora de la ciudad. No tengo vínculos familiares con Andalucía y me compré la típica finca de familia aristocrática tipo tipo "Los Santos Inocentes" con la intención de vivir tranquilo y vivir de rentas con 50 años, pues consideré que ya había currado bastante. Buscaba tierra fértil y agua abundante y aqui lo encontré, y vivo de la agricultura ecológica y de alquilar _" guest house"_ en la finca principalmente a extranjeros.
> 
> Cuando eres de Madrid notas que te hacen la ficha para saber porque has decidido venirte a vivir y para encasillarte socialmente. En general la gente es estupenda, me han tratado de puta madre , hasta tal punto que la gente de Madrid me parece borde y antipática, y solo recuerdo gente así de amable en Cáceres capital y en Asturias.
> 
> ...



Para enmarcar! 
Usted es un señor.
Fin del hilo.


----------



## clakar (6 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Os voy a contar mi experiencia de Sevilla como madrileño. Llevo 7 años residiendo en la provincia de Sevilla, a algo más de media hora de la ciudad. No tengo vínculos familiares con Andalucía y me compré la típica finca de familia aristocrática tipo tipo "Los Santos Inocentes" con la intención de vivir tranquilo y vivir de rentas con 50 años, pues consideré que ya había currado bastante. Buscaba tierra fértil y agua abundante y aqui lo encontré, y vivo de la agricultura ecológica y de alquilar _" guest house"_ en la finca principalmente a extranjeros.
> 
> Cuando eres de Madrid notas que te hacen la ficha para saber porque has decidido venirte a vivir y para encasillarte socialmente. En general la gente es estupenda, me han tratado de puta madre , hasta tal punto que la gente de Madrid me parece borde y antipática, y solo recuerdo gente así de amable en Cáceres capital y en Asturias.
> 
> ...



Plas plas plas.

Mucha, mucha gente de Madrid que me he encontrado en Andalucía son excepcionales. No exageraría si digo que casi todos.

Y es que la gente de Madrid aquí es querida y ellos se esfuerzan por integrarse y pasárselo bien, por lo general. ¡A nosotros nos basta con eso! No te vamos a pedir que bailes la Macarena ni que salgas al Rocío de romería con la medalla.

No tenemos esos complejos y esas flipaderas que tienen otros por ahí con el “orgullo de país”, ni mierdas de esas. Nos vale con que seas buena gente y quieras congeniar con los demás. 

Conozco mucha, mucha gente (Vascongadas, Madrid, Sevilla, Francia, Italia, US…) que están encantados de la vida con vivir felices y levantarse cada día con una sonrisa. Y es que eso lo hace lo que te rodea.

Vivir en estrés mental contínuo, con problemas “de identidad” y taras regionales hace que tanto tú como tu familia os estreséis.

Y sí, más de una familia de territorios “en estrés” me han confesado que hasta a sus hijos les parece insoportable el ambiente “en sus zonas” y que darían lo que fuera por poder trasladarse aquí.

Y familias como esas, trasladadas y que han cerrado la puerta al salir las cuento por cientos, y subiendo…


----------



## Pili33 (6 May 2022)

clakar dijo:


> Y sí, más de una familia de territorios “en estrés” me han confesado que hasta a sus hijos les parece insoportable el ambiente “en sus zonas” y que *darían lo que fuera por poder trasladarse aquí.*



Venir al sur, sobre todo en julio - agosto, es una gozada la Andalucía interior y tal.
(En Andalucía costa, en cambio, las temperaturas son mucho más llevaderas y agradables).

¿Estrés? Depende del sector laboral concreto. Pero, objetivamente, en el sur tienen una forma de ser y de mentalidad que no se parecen a las de Madrid o Barcelona. Pero eso de "flojos" es un tópico falso y erróneo. Los andaluces, objetivamente hablando, son grandes trabajadores, haya calor o haga frío. Porque* en todas partes hay de todo hoy en día*. 

Y estos os lo dice una navarra que vive y trabaja en Andalucía desde hace años. (Pero nunca dejaré de ser navarra, y, por ende, española 2.0).


----------



## pacoperezgarci (6 May 2022)

angek dijo:


> Granada tiene 1 también, primo.
> 
> ...pero con más paradas, eso sí.



Ah, no lo sabía. Fui una vez por trabajo y al montarme pensé que había dos. Pero vaya no es un mensaje contra Granada ni ninguna ciudad en particular, que por mi ojala tuvieran Granada o Jaen ocho lineas también.


----------



## olalai (6 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Málaga es lo mejor de ANDAZULIA. Hasta el Flamenco es más puro, noble, y antiguo en Málaga



algo zingaro se ve ahi...


----------



## Galvani (6 May 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Venir al sur, sobre todo en julio - agosto, es una gozada la Andalucía interior y tal.
> (En Andalucía costa, en cambio, las temperaturas son mucho más llevaderas y agradables).
> 
> ¿Estrés? Depende del sector laboral concreto. Pero, objetivamente, en el sur tienen una forma de ser y de mentalidad que no se parecen a las de Madrid o Barcelona. Pero eso de "flojos" es un tópico falso y erróneo. Los andaluces, objetivamente hablando, son grandes trabajadores, haya calor o haga frío. Porque* en todas partes hay de todo hoy en día*.
> ...



Por cada uno trabajador que hay, ¿cuantos que son vagos? Porque si fuese así no habría tanto con paguita. Hablo de los sitios con Per.


----------



## thermoshit15 (6 May 2022)

clakar dijo:


> Plas plas plas.
> 
> Mucha, mucha gente de Madrid que me he encontrado en Andalucía son excepcionales. No exageraría si digo que casi todos.
> 
> ...



Te doy thanks por el tono amable e integrador. Personalmente, como introvertido, pocas cosas son tan terrorificas como estar en la feria de abril rodeado de salerosos borrachos de folclore.


----------



## joser_jr (6 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Soy sevillano y solo estoy de acuerdo contigo en parte.

La Sevilla que tu cuentas es solo una parte de la ciudad: Es la Sevilla del Arenal o de los Remedios. O, como bien indicas, la Sevilla de Carlos Herrera.

Pero hay muchas mas Sevillas:

- La Sevilla de la Alameda. La parte progre y moderna, parecido a lo que te encuentras en el centro de Madrid o Bcn.
- La Sevilla cani de los Pajaritos, las 3.000, Torreblanca, partes de Pino Montano, Amate.
- La Sevilla tecnológica de la Cartuja.
- ...


----------



## Bien boa (6 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Para enmarcar!
> Usted es un señor.
> Fin del hilo.



Y usted una íntegra y buena persona. Se agradecen sus aportes.


----------



## PASEANTE (6 May 2022)

¿ Es cierto que sois unos vagos de mierda y que solo pensáis en jarana y siesta o sólo es tópico ?


----------



## duf28 (6 May 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Málaga es lo mejor de ANDAZULIA. Hasta el Flamenco es más puro, noble, y antiguo en Málaga



Verdiales. El heavy metal del folclore Español.

Irlandeses, Ingleses y Malagueños, se juntaban en las tabernas alrededor del puerto de Málaga hace 200-300 años. Venían a por vino, antes de que la filoxera acabará con los viñedos. Los irlandeses ponían el violín, los malagueños la guitarra y la pandereta, y las mujeres el baile. Unos crótalos que venga a saberse de donde cojones los sacaron. Juergas hasta las mil... Que corra el vino, la juerga, y el cante. Cientos de años más tarde, aún siguen viniendo por aquí...

De ahí salieron los Verdiales. Un tipo de folclore unico en España.

Hay mucho pelirrojo blancuzco en Málaga con 8 apellidos boquerones. Los tataranietos de aquellas juergas.


Bueno, aquí pone otra cosa diferente. Pero... A qué me ha quedao bonito?








Verdiales - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bien boa (6 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Huelva es también un paraíso, la ciudad vive de espaldas al mar pero los alrededores son bestiales, sobre todo en dirección a Portugal.



Huelva tiene una naturaleza y unas playas de arena fina kilométricas. Pero no hay tantos bares típicos o terrazas agradables como en otras zonas de la costa andaluza, es como si estuviesen un paso por detrás. El clima es estupendo, muchas horas de luz y una fresca brisa del mar fiel a su cita a las 3 de la tarde.

Huelva capital no está mal para vivir, pero el polo químico hace que los índices de contaminación no la hagan muy sana.

Muy cerquita y con buenas playas está Punta Umbría , que es la playa de los de Huelva capital , con muchos botellones y donde no se descansa mucho. Los edificios de 8 plantas típicos del litoral no fallan.

Lepe es multicultural, y en su zona de playa, Islantilla y La Antilla, resulta complicado encontrar un sitio para desayunar ( por experiencia propia). Mercadona es tu chiringuito.
Me comentan que hay un hospital terminado desde hace años hasta con las camas y que no se abre por divergencias políticas entre PSOE Y PP por un PUTO ACCESO, mientras la gente tiene que desplazarse a Huelva al hospital más cercano.

En Ayamonte en plena burbuja se 2005 nuestros politicos y constructores patrios de FADESA parieron el mayor engendro de la provincia llamado Costa Esuri, que se promocionaba hasta en la estaciones del metro de Londres. Miles de adosados .Ese engendro acabó abandonado, con los campos de golf llenos de cardos y okupas. No hace falta que indique el color político del ayuntamiento en aquella época. Y sigue igual, semiabandonado.

Y si cruzas la frontera , el primer pueblito costero de nuestros queridos hermanos_ " atrasados" portugueses _es este:





















Misma costa, mismo clima......distinto enfoque.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 May 2022)

Yo lo que sé es que prácticamente toda Andalucía les tiene asco o antipatía a los sevillanos. Muchos no los pueden ni ver. Tanto o más de lo que pueda tenérselo otro cualquiera de fuera.

Así que no me extrañaría que alguna razón de fondo tiene que haber.


----------



## Oteador (6 May 2022)

el centralismo que sí le gusta al señorito del pesoe xicomalo


----------



## joser_jr (6 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Fui un agosto de camino de otros sitios y inhóspito, imposible de soportar. Un lugar que varios meses al año es totalmente inhabitable por el clima monstruoso.



Solo es insoportable unos 50 días al año, no varios meses. Pero fuiste precisamente uno de esos días.


----------



## joser_jr (6 May 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el verdadero polo económico de empresas PRIVADAS de Andalucía? Granada y Málaga.
> Sevilla es un conglomerado de empresas públicas, organismos autónomos públicos y puticlubs cuasi públicos.



¿Porqué no miras la lista de las mayores empresas privadas de Andalucía?

Me da que te vas a llevar a una sorpresa: la mayoría son de Sevilla. La mayor empresa privada malagueña es Dcoop (aceite) en el puesto 7. Sin embargo, 5 de las 10 primeras están en Sevilla.









Estas son las diez empresas más grandes de Andalucía


Estas son las diez compañías con una mayor facturación de Andalucía según datos recogidos por OKDIARIO del registro mercantil.




www.google.com


----------



## Bien boa (6 May 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Venir al sur, sobre todo en julio - agosto, es una gozada la Andalucía interior y tal.
> (En Andalucía costa, en cambio, las temperaturas son mucho más llevaderas y agradables).
> 
> ¿Estrés? Depende del sector laboral concreto. Pero, objetivamente, en el sur tienen una forma de ser y de mentalidad que no se parecen a las de Madrid o Barcelona. Pero eso de "flojos" es un tópico falso y erróneo. Los andaluces, objetivamente hablando, son grandes trabajadores, haya calor o haga frío. Porque* en todas partes hay de todo hoy en día*.
> ...



Yo ya me he acostumbrado , y el calor se me hace más llevadero. Si pasas un par de veranos en Andalucia ya estás " aclimatao".
En efecto, la costa tiene un clima muy bueno todo el año y en Sierra Nevada se puede esquiar hasta mayo, algo único en Europa en esa latitud.
El calor es seco en el interior, por lo que la sensación es de menos calor; en Madrid yo he pasado como mínimo el mismo calor.
En mi zona las noches de verano son muy frescas , parecidas a la sierra de Madrid . En 7 años no he pasado mala noche por el calor al refugio de un buen muro encalado, aunque la piscina o rio, o lo que sea es imprescindible, pero eso ocurre en toda España. Si pasas el verano en un pueblo de Valladolid sin piscina es la muerte en vida.

Como bien dices, hay de todo como en la viña del Señor; buena gente en Navarra, tierra de contrastes, conservo buenos amigos en Pamplona.


----------



## Alcazar (6 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Lo que es cierto es que cuando llevas un tiempo viviendo en Sevilla ( o Andalucia en general) , el resto de España te parece triste y hostil, lleno de gente amargada y poco amable que no responden ni a un saludo.



Esta es la sensación que tengo yo a menudo cuando cruzo de Despeñaperros hacia arriba.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (6 May 2022)

Todo al final son prejuicios sobre la gente de cualquier lugar. Y lo que pienses de la gente, eso manifestarás.
Es que en la India son unos cagaplayas... Pues nos pasamos mucho tiempo de nuestro viaje a la India haciéndonos fotos y selfies con todo tipo de gente que nos lo solicitaba. A veces cansaba de tantas peticiones, parecíamos estrellas del rock, pero nos los tomábamos con calma y no perdíamos la sonrisa. 
Pues igual ocurre con la gente de cualquier parte adonde vayas. Yo como pienso siempre bien de la gente en general, el trato que doy y que obtengo es bueno. Cambiar mi mentalidad ha cambiado mi vida.


----------



## Can Pistraus (6 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> ¿Porqué no miras la lista de las mayores empresas privadas de Andalucía?
> 
> Me da que te vas a llevar a una sorpresa: la mayoría son de Sevilla. La mayor empresa privada malagueña es Dcoop (aceite) en el puesto 7. Sin embargo, 5 de las 10 primeras están en Sevilla.
> 
> ...



es cierto que hay mucho puticlub en andalucía. porque será?



Alcazar dijo:


> Esta es la sensación que tengo yo a menudo cuando cruzo de Despeñaperros hacia arriba.



Al-Andalus ye nazion


----------



## rafabogado (6 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Todo al final son prejuicios sobre la gente de cualquier lugar. Y lo que pienses de la gente, eso manifestarás.
> Es que en la India son unos cagaplayas... Pues nos pasamos mucho tiempo de nuestro viaje a la India haciéndonos fotos y selfies con todo tipo de gente que nos lo solicitaba. A veces cansaba de tantas peticiones, parecíamos estrellas del rock, pero nos los tomábamos con calma y no perdíamos la sonrisa.
> Pues igual ocurre con la gente de cualquier parte adonde vayas. Yo como pienso siempre bien de la gente en general, el trato que doy y que obtengo es bueno. Cambiar mi mentalidad ha cambiado mi vida.



Mi experiencia con los sevillanos es muy buena. He viajado muchas veces y he pasado periodos prolongados.

También hay que decir que yo me he relacionado con profesionales y con gente de cierto nivel, o sea, imaginaros estar todos los días con funcionarios grupo A nivel 28.

Tengo muy buenos amigos allí. Eso sí, me resultan muy pintorescos... siempre muy puestos y con sus sombreritos, chaquetas, pañuelos en la solapa, etc. No es que lo vea mal en absoluto. Lo veo pintoresco. Y sobre todo, muy sacrificado, porque es como la zona de Serrano en Madrid, donde te encuentras a gente con traje y corbata para comprar el periódico el domingo. Todos los días vas vestido como de director de banco o como si fueras a una boda.

Mucho de lo que se dice en el hilo es cierto, pero hay que tener muy en cuenta que Sevilla es un PUEBLO, en el sentido de que sus gentes se comportan así, y allí se vive como en un pueblo. Esto no lo digo por menospreciar en absoluto. Lo digo para que se entienda mucho de lo que aquí se comenta. Sales con una chavala y lo sabe la gente de 10 manzanas más lejos porque son vecinos de una amiga del primo de la chavala y todo se habla.


----------



## Bien boa (6 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> es cierto que hay mucho puticlub en andalucía. porque será?
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Andalus ye nazion



Andalucía nunca puede ser independiente, es la esencia pura de España. No es posible una España sin Andalucia ni una Andalucia sin España. El rollito de Blas Infante se lo tragarán los ignorantes, porque está fabricado para ellos. La devoción por la Macarena o por el Cristo de las Tres Caidas nace de del alma de la gente, no de politicuchos mediocres.


----------



## Can Pistraus (6 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Andalucía nunca puede ser independiente, es la esencia pura de España. No es posible una España sin Andalucia ni una Andalucia sin España. El rollito de Blas Infante se lo tragarán los ignorantes, porque está fabricado para ellos. La devoción por la Macarena o por el Cristo de las Tres Caidas nace de del alma de la gente, no de politicuchos mediocres.



Si Andalucía es la esencia, entonces Catalunya no. Es justo. Quedaos con Andalucía y dadle la independencia a Catalunya. No vale echarse atrás ahora.


----------



## Bien boa (6 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si Andalucía es la esencia, entonces Catalunya no. Es justo. Quedaos con Andalucía y dadle la independencia a Catalunya. No vale echarse atrás ahora.





Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si Andalucía es la esencia, entonces Catalunya no. Es justo. Quedaos con Andalucía y dadle la independencia a Catalunya. No vale echarse atrás ahora.



Estamos hablando de Sevilla, no contamines el hilo. Lo mismo pasa con Cataluña. Es parte de España y tampoco se entiende España sin ella. Conozco catalanes con 8 generaciones de apellidos catalanes que son y se sienten mas españoles que la paella. Se nota en tu comentario que no te han enseñado Historia, te han contado su película para trincar la pasta. Lee un poquito.


----------



## Can Pistraus (6 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Estamos hablando de Sevilla, no contamines el hilo. Lo mismo pasa con Cataluña. Es parte de España y tampoco se entiende España sin ella. Conozco catalanes con 8 generaciones de apellidos catalanes que son y se sienten mas españoles que la paella. Se nota en tu comentario que no te han enseñado Historia, te han contado su película para trincar la pasta. Lee un poquito.



A ver subnormal: esencia implica exclusividad. Es un oximoron que todos sean "esencia", una contradicción, una paradoja.
Lo mismo deciais los castellanos de las colonias de ultramar, que eran "esencia". Y mira ahora.

Tú no has conocido a un catalán en tu puta vida. Sino, no hablarias así.


----------



## DEEP (6 May 2022)

.


----------



## Bien boa (6 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> A ver subnormal: esencia implica exclusividad. Es un oximoron que todos sean "esencia", una contradicción, una paradoja.
> Lo mismo deciais los castellanos de las colonias de ultramar, que eran "esencia". Y mira ahora.
> 
> Tú no has conocido a un catalán en tu puta vida. Sino, no hablarias así.



Tu debes ser uno de esos acomplejados que tienen que hacer méritos para que los catalanes que desprecian a su propia Nación y al resto de sus compatriotas hermanos te acepten como uno de sus vasallos. Me das pena porque eres un amargado y porque esos catalanes" pata negra" , yonquis del dinero y del poder a los que rindes pleitesía te desprecian profundamente. Y créeme que los conozco bien. El catalán de verdad ,el que es buena gente, no se parece en nada a tí y a los retrasados que van portando las esteladas. Y de paso te vas un poquito a la mierda .


----------



## Can Pistraus (6 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Tu debes ser uno de esos acomplejados que tienen que hacer méritos para que los catalanes que desprecian a su propia Nación y al resto de sus compatriotas hermanos te acepten como uno de sus vasallos. Me das pena porque eres un amargado y porque esos catalanes" pata negra" a los que rindes pleitesía te desprecian profundamente. Y créeme que los conozco. Y de paso te vas un poquito a la mierda , y no vuelvas.



Los catalanes pata negra desprecían a los españoles, españoles como tú. Si, es cierto.
Te has equivocado en que yo sea charnego. Has proyectado porque me has visto posteando en este foro español para sucnors.

Catalunya se independizará, grabatelo en la frente, baboso.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Esta es la sensación que tengo yo a menudo cuando cruzo de Despeñaperros hacia arriba.



Bueno sí, son muy siesos -con la excepción quizá de la cornisa norte- pero eso no significa que sean malos, como decía mi abuela.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Andalucía nunca puede ser independiente, es la esencia pura de España. No es posible una España sin Andalucia ni una Andalucia sin España. El rollito de Blas Infante se lo tragarán los ignorantes, porque está fabricado para ellos. La devoción por la Macarena o por el Cristo de las Tres Caidas nace de del alma de la gente, no de politicuchos mediocres.



Naturalmente, Andalucía es España, a diferencia de otros, eso es indiscutible.

Otra cosa es que al mismo tiempo sea muy diferente... como puede ser muy diferente Galicia por ejemplo.

Lo de Blas Infante es un referente legendario, más bien sentimental y tibio con poca o ninguna carga agresiva o de crispación, nada que ver con otras figuras del pensamiento de otras taifas, aunque los de fuera frecuentemente lo asimiláis con ellos, homologación que no es acertada en absoluto y que supongo que es por desconocimiento.


----------



## Bien boa (6 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los catalanes pata negra desprecían a los españoles, españoles como tú. Si, es cierto.
> Te has equivocado en que yo sea charnego. Has proyectado porque me has visto posteando en este foro español para sucnors.
> 
> Catalunya se independizará, grabatelo en la frente, baboso.



Cobardes y rastreros los de las esteladas ,ja,ja , siempre os han faltado cojones y dignidad. Grábate esta foto y no olvides que la independencia se gana a sangre y fuego. Y no todos los catalanes quieren la independencia.


----------



## INE (7 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Solo es insoportable unos 50 días al año, no varios meses. Pero fuiste precisamente uno de esos días.



Hombre, para un sevillano quizás, para uno de Burgos o Santander el verano en Sevilla ya ha empezado, mira las temperaturas
previstas para la semana que viene, más calor que en muchos sitios de España en plena canícula.


----------



## sivigliano (7 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los catalanes pata negra desprecían a los españoles, españoles como tú. Si, es cierto.
> Te has equivocado en que yo sea charnego. Has proyectado porque me has visto posteando en este foro español para sucnors.
> 
> Catalunya se independizará, grabatelo en la frente, baboso.



En Cataluña hay gente de todo tipo, ni todos son separatistas ni desprecian a los que viven en el resto de España. Lo que sí es evidente es que la prepotencia que tenéis todos los catalanes que propugnais que sois de una raza superior y que el resto del mundo no podría vivir sin comprar productos catalanes generáis muchísimo desprecio en el resto.


----------



## Can Pistraus (7 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> En Cataluña hay gente de todo tipo, ni todos son separatistas ni desprecian a los que viven en el resto de España. Lo que sí es evidente es que la prepotencia que tenéis todos los catalanes que propugnais que sois de una raza superior y que el resto del mundo no podría vivir sin comprar productos catalanes generáis muchísimo desprecio en el resto.



Ese desprecio se tiene que traducir en independencia, sino es todo hipocresía y caradura.


----------



## Sibarita (7 May 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo lo que sé es que prácticamente toda Andalucía les tiene asco o antipatía a los sevillanos. Muchos no los pueden ni ver. Tanto o más de lo que pueda tenérselo otro cualquiera de fuera.
> 
> Así que no me extrañaría que alguna razón de fondo tiene que haber.



No es cierto. Conozco a sevillanos que viven en otras provincias de Andalucía y nunca escuché a nadie decir que les tienen asco. 
Otra cosa es los paletos que nunca han conocido de verdad a un sevillano y siguen la línea paleta de odiar a la capital por que sí. 

Si la capital fuera Granada por ejemplo, los paletos también dirían que les tienen asco.


----------



## Bien boa (7 May 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Naturalmente, Andalucía es España, a diferencia de otros, eso es indiscutible.
> 
> Otra cosa es que al mismo tiempo sea muy diferente... como puede ser muy diferente Galicia por ejemplo.
> 
> Lo de Blas Infante es un referente legendario, más bien sentimental y tibio con poca o ninguna carga agresiva o de crispación, nada que ver con otras figuras del pensamiento de otras taifas, aunque los de fuera frecuentemente lo asimiláis con ellos, homologación que no es acertada en absoluto y que supongo que es por desconocimiento.



Desde luego España es muy diversa y hay buena gente en cualquier lado; esta diversidad es positiva y la respeto, pero lo que no soporto es que nuestros politicuchos de taifas lo primero que hacen es buscar un "padre" de su patria como Macía o Sabino Arana , o aunque sea decorativo o folclórico como Blas Infante. La vida, hechos y milagros de estos próceres no me interesan nada porque si no les ponen nombres a rotondas, plazas o institutos de secundaria ni el tato sabría quien es ni le importa. No lo puedo remediar, no soporto a los políticos, sus derroches y sus palabras huecas. 

Quiero a España y a su gente sea de donde sean y respeto sus tradiciones aunque a veces no me gusten. Vivo en Andalucia, como se nota creo, pero nunca he ido a los toros ni me gustan, aunque respeto la tradición . Igual que la caza, no soy cazador. . Es un mal menor. Si se prohibieran estas actividades muchas fincas dejarían de ser rentables , se abandonarían y serían precintadas por un juzgado , dejarían morir a todos los animales de hambre y sed y ningún funcionario les llevaría agua y comida. No se desbrozarían y en un par de años un incendio devastador arrasaría la comarca, quemaría vivos a cientos de animales salvajes y la zona seria irrecuperable para siempre. 

Perdón por la salida de contexto.


----------



## Txomin Norris (7 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Ese desprecio se tiene que traducir en independencia, sino es todo hipocresía y caradura.



Cierto que en hipocresía y caradurismo una Cataluña independiente sería potencia mundial. Ahora bien, habéis sembrado muchísimo odio para satisfacer un capricho artificial. 
Podría divagar y pormenorizar durante horas pero básicamente: la independencia de Cataluña costaría millones de litros de sangre, y no necesariamente para producirse, que podría ser sino ya después. Estáis jugando a un juego muy peligroso usando a mala fé y con mezquindad indisimulada todo lo que os fue regalado con buena voluntad.


----------



## Bien boa (7 May 2022)

Txomin Norris dijo:


> Cierto que en hipocresía y caradurismo una Cataluña independiente sería potencia mundial. Ahora bien, habéis sembrado muchísimo odio para satisfacer un capricho artificial.
> Podría divagar y pormenorizar durante horas pero básicamente: la independencia de Cataluña costaría millones de litros de sangre, y no necesariamente para producirse, que podría ser sino ya después. Estáis jugando a un juego muy peligroso usando a mala fé y con mezquindad indisimulada todo lo que os fue regalado con buena voluntad.



Sería potencia mundial en rituales satánicos, en fiestas de intercambio de parejas y en caganers como siga esa tropa gobernando su destino. Desde pequeños se les ha inoculado el odio en el colegio y es difícil cambiar el rumbo, pues hacerlo "por la vía militar" como sugería nuestro amigo Revilla con la vacunación nunca es una buena idea.

A mí me importa un rábano el asunto catalán , simplemente me he mosqueado un poco con el troll amargao. Por mi trabajo conozco a bastantes, son comerciantes serios, hay gente estupenda con la que puedes hablar de buen rollo, etc. De la gentuza paso. Vivo feliz sin saber nada de su Arcadia.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (7 May 2022)

Cuando yo vivía en Sevilla , las mujeres iban con vestidos y faldas , arregladas y femeninas , no se veía ni una puñetera pierna peluda.
En Barcelona veo cada fantoche... Pantalones afganos a porrillo , malos pelos , axilas femeninas con pelambrera revindicativa y en general , mala leche y poca feminidad.

Lo malo en Sevilla era el coche , problemas con los gorrillas... En Barcelona directamente se nos han quitado miles de sitios para aparcar para poner mega aceras y carriles bici , guerra declarada al conductor y ni una mala línea nueva de metro.

En fin , que parece que vestirse bien y que las mujeres luzcan es ahora una mala cosa.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 May 2022)

Tú al menos eres de Sevilla. Anda que los que somos de su hermana enana Huelva


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 May 2022)

Sevilla es una gran ciudad. El problema es que está llena de sevillanos. Dan más o menos el mismo asco que catalanes y vascos. Prefiero Málaga.


----------



## pirivi-parava (7 May 2022)

Es increíble como las catalinas ofendiditas siempre tienen que ser el foco de atención... hasta en un hilo que habla de SEVILLA


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 May 2022)

Y sí, lo de Canal Sur y, por extensión, la Junta, es un canteo. No existen 3 de las 8 provincias andaluzas (Jaén, Huelva y Almería).


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 May 2022)

Hace tiempo que no paso por Sevilla, pero siempre me ha parecido que está desaprovechadísima la zona de la Cartuja.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 May 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Oh maravilla,
> Sevilla sin sevillanos,
> la gran Sevilla!
> Dadme una Sevilla vieja
> ...




Este poema estará prohibidísimo por la reciente ley de Antigitanismo. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Raizor (7 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los catalanes pata negra desprecían a los españoles, españoles como tú. Si, es cierto.
> Te has equivocado en que yo sea charnego. Has proyectado porque me has visto posteando en este foro español para sucnors.
> 
> Catalunya se independizará, grabatelo en la frente, baboso.



Pero que os vais a independizar payaso, si no teneis cojones, sois unos mierdas, lo habeis sido a lo largo de toda la historia de España y lo seguiréis siendo porque es vuestra esencia, ser mierda.
Lo siento por los catalanes que se sienten españoles que tienen que convivir con retrasados como tu. 
Catalan de pata negra dice el gilipollas…lo que hay que aguantar.


----------



## Asurbanipal (7 May 2022)

No contestéis a los foreros catalanazis. 

Son trolls que han conseguido desviar este hilo de Sevilla a sus intereses naZionalistas cagalanistas.


----------



## Carnemomia (7 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Este poema estará prohibidísimo por la reciente ley de Antigitanismo. Cuidado pues.



Bueno, en Sevilla habrá de todo, pero entiendo que se refería a la belleza en sí de la ciudad, que es innegable.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 May 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Bueno, en Sevilla habrá de todo, pero entiendo que se refería a la belleza en sí de la ciudad, que es innegable.



Belleza y simpatía, que es lo que de primeras engancha.


----------



## Carnemomia (8 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Belleza y simpatía, que es lo que de primeras engancha.



La ciudad como escenario, sin actores.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Urquiza dijo:


> Sevilla tiene muchos defectos, que los tiene, pero quizás sea la ciudad española medianamente importante donde menos fuerza tienen los moros, negros y panchis.
> Quizás sea cosa del chovinismo sevillano, quizás sea porque los autóctonos son más bestias que los importados (vacie, las 3000, el polígono)...pero en Sevilla hay muchos menos problemas con los inmigrantes y con la inmigración en general que en el resto de España.
> 
> La identidad de la ciudad se asienta sobre valores tradicionales, no ha tenido que "inventarse" nada.
> ...



Lo que si veo es que la inmigración panchi ha cogido mucha fuerza, eso sí, están muy integrados y se quieren sentir de aquí.

Otra cosa buena que tiene Sevilla es que ha sido de los primeros sitios de España donde se ha pasado de la dictadura covidiana.

Respecto a mi visión de Sevilla, es algo diferente de la del op. Yo veo tres grupos de gente muy marcado. Están los pijos, que son fuertes en los remedios y Nervión, los canis, que son fuertes en los polígonos, y los perroflautas, que son fuertes en la mitad norte del casco histórico. Esa es una de las facetas mas desconocidas de Sevilla para los que tiran de los tópicos, pero en la ciudad hay un movimiento alternativo muy fuerte, con sus talleres (pelícano, fábrica de sombreros), sus csoa, por ejemplo el huerto del rey moro, sus zonas de ambiente (Alameda, feria, pumarejo)...

Lo bueno que tiene es que su tamaño es suficientemente grande para encontrar lo que buscas, y solo tienes que acostumbrarte a convivir con lo que no te gusta, que también tienen derecho.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Por cierto, esas tres Sevillas las refleja magistralmente los compadres.

La Sevilla pija en el centro (cerca de donde yo vivo)



Los canis, grabado cerca de la bachillera.



Y los perroflautas, en la Alameda


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En la costa gaditana raro es pasar de 38 en verano. Si hace poniente puede llegar a hacer frio en la playa a pleno sol de julio a las 4 de la tarde.



Dímelo a mi, que en mayo pasado fuimos a rota a pasar el cumple del peque, porque le encanta la playa de Rota, y el domingo se puso a soplar el poniente, como nunca lo he visto, la playa desierta y nos tuvimos que volver a Sevilla sin bañarnos el domingo. El resto del finde semana, perfecto.

Lo de Cádiz y sus vientos es jugársela, también he conocido el levante conilense y tela.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Es verdad que si gritas "soy Zevillano" en alto, en la zona del Oriente, Jaen, Graná, Almería, te apalizan por hijoeputa centralista? Como llevan lo de que la zona oriental se quiera secesionar?
> 
> En serio les parece la CRUZCAMPO una cerveza para beber, cuando el resto de España cree que son MEAOS DE PERRO.?



Te explico tus dudas. Si dice zoy zevillano es de un pueblo, porque en capital y entorno de la capital se sesea.

Segundo, salvo la minoría vacileta que es la que cae mal, lo normal es que el sevillano cuando va a otro sitio de Andalucía, casi se disculpa por ser sevillano, porque es consciente de la mala fama que se ha creado al sevillano fuera de Sevilla. 

Tercero, no es cosa de Andalucía Oriental, es de toda Andalucía y es muy fuerte en Cádiz, Málaga y Córdoba. Mas fuerte que en Andalucía Oriental.

Cuarto, tras cuarenta años de autonomía, el sentimiento andalucista en Sevilla ha bajado mucho y por otro lado, lo de secesionistas orientales son cuatro gatos que estaban en contra de la junta socialista, en cuanto ha gobernado el PP se han callado.

Quinto, lo más importante, la Cruzcampo. En Sevilla se bebe en la calle incluso en invierno (por eso los purasangre apenas hemos sufrido el nazipass). Cuando aprieta algo la calor, la Cruzcampo nos parece la cerveza más refrescante y quizás ese sea el éxito que tiene aquí.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> He estado con la parienta este año en Sevilla y Cadiz, en centro ciudad... Cadiz no vuelvo ni aunque me paguen. Sevilla pienso volver porque nos encanto. Eso si, voy a mi rollo con mi parienta, no me relaciono con nadie ni pienso hacerlo. Me preparo con antelacion los sitios donde como y duermo.



Que te pasó en el centro de Cádiz? A mi me encanta y a veces pienso que cuando me retire me voy allí a vivir.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Pues porque en Madrid todos estáis en la misma situación de "expatriados", no es lo mismo que una ciudad tradicional como Sevilla.



Sevilla no llegaba a 200.000 habitantes a principios del siglo XX y ahora supera su término municipal en un am de millón y medio de personas. En mi empresa,dos de cada tres somos no nacidos en Sevilla.

En Sevilla tienen mucho peso la gente que es de fuera.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El 21% de los empleados públicos de Cádiz son militares y policías
> 
> 
> La provincia de Cádiz cuenta hoy día con 77.801 empleados públicos, alrededor del 2,8% del total de los existentes en
> ...



Ese mapa viene a significar una cosa. Los funcionarios de Madrid y Cataluña son funcionarios pata negra, pero son sitios donde funciones que llevan a cabo funcionarios de Andalucía o Extremadura, en esas regiones los llevan a cabo empresas privadas y no cuentan como funcionarios, pero salen de los bolsillos públicos a través de conciertos. En Extremadura, los maestros y los auxiliares de enfermería son funcionarios en tanto en esas regiones son trabajadores de empresas concertadas. 

En Madrid los funcionarios son muchos de 50.000 euros para arriba, pero en esos mapas queda de puta madre que todos los maestros sean de empresas privadas.


----------



## la_trotona (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Ese mapa viene a significar una cosa. Los funcionarios de Madrid y Cataluña son funcionarios pata negra, pero son sitios donde funciones que llevan a cabo funcionarios de Andalucía o Extremadura, en esas regiones los llevan a cabo empresas privadas y no cuentan como funcionarios, pero salen de los bolsillos públicos a través de conciertos. En Extremadura, los maestros y los auxiliares de enfermería son funcionarios en tanto en esas regiones son trabajadores de empresas concertadas.
> 
> En Madrid los funcionarios son muchos de 50.000 euros para arriba, pero en esos mapas queda de puta madre que todos los maestros sean de empresas privadas.



En Madrid muchos maestros son funcionarios también.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Estuve alli en 2017 y me parecio brootal la gentifricacion de la ciudad, no llega a los niveles de Bcn pero me ha dado la impresion de que va camino a ello.
> De todas formas, es la dinamica de las ciudades turisticas, al comer y tomar canyas con una hamija nos dimos cuenta que los bares tan baratos no eran y los propietarios de cafés y restaurantes eran bastante sacacuartos: la ciudad empieza a estar mas pensada para el guiri que para el autoctono. Me preguntaba como vivia la gente con trabajos modestos, o los parados, no creo que el PER permita ir a segun que sitios.



El per lo cobran unos 150.000 andaluces de 8,5 millones. Es decir, 8,35 millones de andaluces tenemos que vivir de algo que no es el per.

El per se ideó para fijar la población rural en zonas agrícolas extensivas. La inmensa mayoría de los andaluces vivimos en ciudades y cada vez es más extendida la agricultura intensiva, por lo que al per le quedan dos telediarios. Eso sí, como tópico hace bien su papel.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En Madrid muchos maestros son funcionarios también.



Si, pero el número de colegios concertados no tiene nada que ver con el de Extremadura, donde los colegios concertados tienden a ser 0.


----------



## la_trotona (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Si, pero el número de colegios concertados no tiene nada que ver con el de Extremadura, donde los colegios concertados tienden a ser 0.



Como dices lo del PER, no es tan significativo el número de colegios concertados y lo que baja el porcentajes de maestros funcionarios respecto al total.


----------



## la_trotona (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> El per lo cobran unos 150.000 andaluces de 8,5 millones. Es decir, 8,35 millones de andaluces tenemos que vivir de algo que no es el per.
> 
> El per se ideó para fijar la población rural en zonas agrícolas extensivas. La inmensa mayoría de los andaluces vivimos en ciudades y cada vez es más extendida la agricultura intensiva, por lo que al per le quedan dos telediarios. Eso sí, como tópico hace bien su papel.



Seguramente, esos andaluces serán más que los que llamas funcionarios pata negra en Madrid que no hay tantos en otras provincias, como tópico no está mal.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 May 2022)

No he dicho eso



Carnemomia dijo:


> La ciudad como escenario, sin actores.


----------



## Satori (8 May 2022)

guanoincoming dijo:


> Los sevillanos aka "my weapon" se creen graciosos, los gaditanos son graciosos.



Respecto a los gaditanos capitalinos, están pasando de ser graciosos de manera natural a intentar ser graciosos de manera mucho más forzada, salvo algunos irreductibles que gracias a Dios aún quedan por ahí.


----------



## Carnemomia (8 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No he dicho eso



Ya. Efectivamente hablas de belleza y de simpatía. Yo me refiero a lo que creo que dice Machado en su poema, Sevilla como un escenario hermoso y antiguo en el que lo que sobran son sus habitantes. Es solo una poesía. 
Siempre se ha hecho una distinción humorística entre "sevillanos" y "sevillitas". De los primeros tengo buenos amigos. A los segundos no los trato ni intención tengo. A este segundo tipo creo que se referiría Machado.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

pacoperezgarci dijo:


> Lo que es alucinante es que aun tengamos una puta linea de metro con 800.000 habitantes, es que hasta granada tiene mas lineas que nosotros. Sea la hora que sea hay atascos en toda la ciudad. El asfalto de la carretera lleno de socavones que cualquier día alguno se mata con la moto. En esta ciudad sol se gasta dinero en preparar la semana santa y la feria.



Yo tengo la suerte de vivir a solo 4 km del trabajo, y eso me permite ir ala trabajo en bicicleta. Porque la ciudad es infernal para desplazarse, más si vives en el aljarafe, como un tercio de la población, que prefirió una casita a un piso poliganero.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Huelva es también un paraíso, la ciudad vive de espaldas al mar pero los alrededores son bestiales, sobre todo en dirección a Portugal.



Nos reímos con los chistes de Lepe, pero ya quisiera mas de media España tener el dinamismo de Lepe y la ubicación y playas de Lepe.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> EN el medievo Andalucía era mora, iluminao. Con la reconquista de Granada, se acabó el "medievo".
> Aunque bien pensado, os fue mejor con el moro, por eso lo echais tanto de menos. Es preferible ser reconocida dentro de la morisma, como cabeza de rata, que ser una medianía en el mundo cristiano/visigodo, una cola de león. Ponte tu fez al salir a la calle.



Menudo ignorante el que llamaba ignorantes a los demás diciendo que Cataluña era el producto de los condados en torno a Barcelona.

Media Cataluña dejo de ser musulmana solo un siglo antes que Sevilla. Gran parte de Andalucía dejo de ser musulmana a la vez que todo el reino de Valencia. Sevilla tiene la catedral GÓTICA más grande del mundo. Y que yo sepa el gótico es un estilo arquitectónico medieval y no musulmán. Si dejaron vivas la Giralda y la mezquita de Córdoba fue porque eran maravillas, no porque en la edad media vivieran follacabras.

Si sobrevivió el reino de Granada fue porque era un estado vasallo de Castilla. En cuanto se unieron las dos grandes coronas, se metieron los minirreinos de Granada y Navarra a la fuerza, para formar España.

En la edad moderna granada se castellanizo a base de repoblaciones de Andalucía y de otras partes de España y cuando echaron a los moriscos lo único moro que quedó en Granada fue la Alhambra. 

Si a Sevilla la hicieron con el monopolio del comercio con las Indias fue por dos motivos: era una ciudad gigantesca para el siglo xvi, lo que puede llamarse metrópolis con gente de todas partes. En su callejero antiguo estaban las calles Génova, alemanes, francos, placentines, catalanes, gallegos,... Por algo.

Lo segundo y más importante, era el Puerto más seguro de toda España. Ante una invasion podían defenderla por mar, por río y por tierra. Pero eso seguro que tú no lo sabes t piensas que el monopolio se lo dieron por capricho, por qué si, porque no eran catalanes.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Depende lo que entiendas por importante. Creo que ambos tenemos conceptos diferentes de ese significante.
> En Catalunya había pueblos endemicos, que eran.......si, íberos. Totalmente diferentes a otros pueblos de la peninsula, como los mencionados tartesos, los carpetanos, vetones, los "celtas" gallegos, etc.
> EN las pruebas de ADN, cual es la muestra empleada para determinar el haplogrupo de la peninsula? SI, el íbero, propio de la costa este.



Tú eres tonto y en casa no lo saben (o quizás si) casi toda Andalucía era íbera. Y eso ha quedado igual de impregnado en su historia como en la de Cataluña. Pero además, en Andalucía hay mucha ascendencia del resto de la península y de Europa. Los que menos dejaron huella genética fueron los moros, porque aquí hubo hispanomusulmanes con su ascendencia ibero romana, y los únicos moros reales que hubo, en las invasiones almohade y almorávide, fueron echados (Fernando iii estuvo luchando dando apoyo al rey de Baeza, musulmán, contra los pocos almohades que quedaron después de Navas de Tolosa)


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> No veo a nadie hablando de lo importante. Macarena o Triana? Betis o el Sevilla? Playas de Cádiz o de Huelva?



Los gitanos, que es la de mi barrio, del Betis, Cádiz.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Cuando digo que encuentras lo que buscas me refiero a cosas más normales. En el casco histórico los colegios públicos están muy solicitados, no porque el nivel de enseñanza sea alto, sino porque se juntan gente de determinado pelaje. El huerta de Santa Marina es una colonia hippy. Por otro lado, Sevilla es la Amsterdam de España, aquí el uso de la bicicleta es más que común, aunque está siendo desplazado por los patinetes. Hay bares cutres para el que quiera bares cutres, bares que son instituciones de la Cruzcampo, bares de tapas de comida tradicional sevillana y mucho new cuisine, especialmente en en la Alameda, pubs medio cutres y pubs superpijos, zonas de ambiente, aunque aquí a los mariquitas (aquí la palabra mariquita no es insulto) le gusta más que su bares estén entremezclados con los del resto de la gente (también por zona de Alameda), terrazas de verano que dan al río, con vistas espectaculares, restaurantes de postín , que dan también al río, con vistas igualmente espectaculares.

Por poner ejemplos, no todo es feria, semana santa, en Sevilla esta el quizás mayor festival perroflautico en el "encuentro de alternativas" que se hace en primavera o la mayor cabalgata del orgullo de Andalucía. 

El que quiera entretenerse con lo que le gusta, seguro que encuentra su lugar en la ciudad. 

Por cierto, la Cruzcampo pertenece a Heineken, que es la mayor multinacional que tiene su sede en Sevilla.


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> Pero que os vais a independizar payaso, si no teneis cojones, sois unos mierdas, lo habeis sido a lo largo de toda la historia de España y lo seguiréis siendo porque es vuestra esencia, ser mierda.
> Lo siento por los catalanes que se sienten españoles que tienen que convivir con retrasados como tu.
> Catalan de pata negra dice el gilipollas…lo que hay que aguantar.



"sois unos mierdas"

3 doritos después:

"Lo siento por los catalanes que se sienten españoles"

Vaya, aquí para no ser insultado te tienes que sentir "español". Por el simple hecho de ser catalán, ya te desprecian, por ello tienes que demostrar que te sientes "español" para que así a los ñorditos se les haga el culo pepsi-cola y rectifiquen sobre la marcha.

Jajajajaja, sois escoria y siempre la sereis


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Menudo ignorante el que llamaba ignorantes a los demás diciendo que Cataluña era el producto de los condados en torno a Barcelona.
> 
> Media Cataluña dejo de ser musulmana solo un siglo antes que Sevilla. Gran parte de Andalucía dejo de ser musulmana a la vez que todo el reino de Valencia. Sevilla tiene la catedral GÓTICA más grande del mundo. Y que yo sepa el gótico es un estilo arquitectónico medieval y no musulmán. Si dejaron vivas la Giralda y la mezquita de Córdoba fue porque eran maravillas, no porque en la edad media vivieran follacabras.
> 
> ...



Girona 80 años de batallas contra el moro. Expulsados.
Barcelona 100 años de batallas contra el moro. Expulsados.
en el año 900 acabo.

Al-Andalus 1492
Zebiyah 1290


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Girona 80 años de batallas contra el moro. Expulsados.
> Barcelona 100 años de batallas contra el moro. Expulsados.
> en el año 900 acabo.
> 
> ...



Lérida, 1149
Tortosa, 1148,
Martos, 1225,
Córdoba, 1236,
Sevilla, 1248.

Ya te he dicho que gran parte de Andalucía dejaron de ser musulmanas un siglo después que media Cataluña. La otra media Cataluña apenas fue musulmana porque fueron la marca hispánica (si, la marca española para proteger el imperio carolingio de los musulmanes).

Esta claro, pato, que no tienes ni idea de historia, o te gusta tergiversar como a tus amos, que por sus intereses y privilegios, les interesa crear odio hacia el resto de españoles.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Por cierto, en árabe no es zebiyah, es isbiliyya.


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Lérida, 1149
> Tortosa, 1148,
> Martos, 1225,
> Córdoba, 1236,
> ...



España no existia. Punto Nº1.
La marca la denomino "hispana", que no "española" Carlomagno. Y fue habitada por francos, no por "españoles".
Te invito que vayas a Tortosa o Lleida y me digas que vestigios moros han quedado de ese pasado moro que comentas. En cambio, puedo sacarte todo el patrimonio del romanico, por ejemplo, que tiene. Así de "moros" eran 
En cambio te vas a Flandalucía, y tienes edificaciones moras a cascoporro, y además orgullosos hoyga  

¿Quienes son "el resto"? Yo no soy de ese conjunto. A mi me cuentas como a un portugués o a un italiano. Yo no soy uno de los vuestros. No te equivoques.

Puedes llamar "españoles" a todos los moronegros que habeis metido con calzador. Esos son tus "españoles"


----------



## ivanito (8 May 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> si tienes buen trabajo, enhorabuena, debes tener un nicho de mercado bien protegido, porque sabes muy bien allí la miseria, desigualdad y sinvergonzonerío que hay
> 
> yo paso, odio ese tipo de sociedades, aunque tenga muy buen clima



¿Buen clima son 45 grados a la sombra durante 3 meses del año y otros 3 meses a 35?
Mañana ya empiezan con los 35, y falta mes y medio para el verano.
Buen clima dice...


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> España no existia. Punto Nº1.
> La marca la denomino "hispana", que no "española" Carlomagno. Y fue habitada por francos, no por "españoles".
> Te invito que vayas a Tortosa o Lleida y me digas que vestigios moros han quedado de ese pasado moro que comentas. En cambio, puedo sacarte todo el patrimonio del romanico, por ejemplo, que tiene. Así de "moros" eran
> En cambio te vas a Flandalucía, y tienes edificaciones moras a cascoporro, y además orgullosos hoyga
> ...



Vamos a ver, pato, no puedes decir que Europa no existe porque Europa no sea un país. España/Hispania no existía como entidad política, pero si como entidad social.

Lo segundo, no tengo el placer de conocer Lérida y Tortosa como para decir casos de monumentos moros, pero en Andalucía, es escaso el patrimonio histórico de época musulmana. En Sevilla es la Giralda, el patio de naranjos, la torre del oro, las murallas y para ya de contar. Todo lo que hay en Sevilla que te parece moro, es en realidad mudéjar de época cristiana. En los reales alcázares, la zona que parece la Alhambra (pero de época anterior) es de época cristiana.

En Córdoba queda la mezquita y Medina Azahara, pero en Córdoba, la mayor parte de su patrimonio histórico antiguo es romano.

En Andalucía ha dejado más huella su pasado romano que su pasado árabe. Y posiblemente muchos elementos ornamentales que se consideran moros no fueron introducidos por moros, sino que fue España la que los introdujo en el mundo árabe (como el arco de herradura).

Las ciudades andaluzas se parecen como un huevo a una castaña a una ciudad musulmana. Pero si es que la Sevilla actual, la de intramuros apenas se parece a la Sevilla de hace 200 años ¿Como se va a parecer a la de hace 8 siglos ?

Pero, no te preocupes, pato, tu sigue así, mostrando a todo el mundo tu ignorancia, para que todo el mundo se haga una idea del pelaje que lleva a la gente a hacerse separatista.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Tú eres tonto y en casa no lo saben (o quizás si) casi toda Andalucía era íbera. Y eso ha quedado igual de impregnado en su historia como en la de Cataluña. Pero además, en Andalucía hay mucha ascendencia del resto de la península y de Europa. Los que menos dejaron huella genética fueron los moros, porque aquí hubo hispanomusulmanes con su ascendencia ibero romana, y los únicos moros reales que hubo, en las invasiones almohade y almorávide, fueron echados (Fernando iii estuvo luchando dando apoyo al rey de Baeza, musulmán, contra los pocos almohades que quedaron después de Navas de Tolosa)



No le diga nada, que este es de los que se piensan que en la Alpujarra vivimos los descendientes de los moros, dejelo, que siga así de feliz.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No le diga nada, que este es de los que se piensan que en la Alpujarra vivimos los descendientes de los moros, dejelo, que siga así de feliz.



Ya, pero mientras más habla, más hace el ridículo, en este hilo se metió al principio queriendo hablar de su libro sin meter mucho la pata, pero conforme se fue picando ya ha sido el hazmerreír del hilo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Hermanos Guinnes la compraron hace años, luego se la vendieron a Heineken.
En Andalucía tambié hay fabricas de San Miguel (Málaga) Alhambra (Córdoba y Granada), que recuerde.
Todas son dueñas de grandes grupos cerveceros, no se si queda alguno español, creo que no, que son todos de fuera.


----------



## ivanito (8 May 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> La mayoría de las cosas que comentas son endémicas de los españoles actuales, no solo de los sevillanos.



Eso iba a decir, al menos de la mitad de España para abajo.


----------



## ominae (8 May 2022)

un forero de andalucia decia que cuando le llamaban de alguna empresa de sevilla a la suya empezaban la conversación asi:

- "buenos dias, le llamo desde sevilla"  

No se si será verdad pero me hizo mucha gracia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Cuando yo vivía en Sevilla , las mujeres iban con vestidos y faldas , arregladas y femeninas , no se veía ni una puñetera pierna peluda.
> En Barcelona veo cada fantoche... Pantalones afganos a porrillo , malos pelos , axilas femeninas con pelambrera revindicativa y en general , mala leche y poca feminidad.
> 
> Lo malo en Sevilla era el coche , problemas con los gorrillas... En Barcelona directamente se nos han quitado miles de sitios para aparcar para poner mega aceras y carriles bici , guerra declarada al conductor y ni una mala línea nueva de metro.
> ...



ES que aquí les gusta mucho, muchísimo arreglarse, también depende de zonas, hay otras zonas del sur donde ves a gene en pijama a por el pan, tipo campo gibraltar, pero en general a las mujeres de capital les gusta mucho arreglarse. En pueblos si es del mundo rural no se puede si estás en el campo, pero si no es así si les gusta. Ahora lo que me imagino es que es la moda feminazi de hacer el idiota.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Yo ya me he acostumbrado , y el calor se me hace más llevadero. Si pasas un par de veranos en Andalucia ya estás " aclimatao".
> En efecto, la costa tiene un clima muy bueno todo el año y en Sierra Nevada se puede esquiar hasta mayo, algo único en Europa en esa latitud.
> El calor es seco en el interior, por lo que la sensación es de menos calor; en Madrid yo he pasado como mínimo el mismo calor.
> En mi zona las noches de verano son muy frescas , parecidas a la sierra de Madrid . En 7 años no he pasado mala noche por el calor al refugio de un buen muro encalado, aunque la piscina o rio, o lo que sea es imprescindible, pero eso ocurre en toda España. Si pasas el verano en un pueblo de Valladolid sin piscina es la muerte en vida.
> ...



En la costa malafolla hace mucho mejor clima que en la capi, para mi la capi es mucho calor verano y frio invierno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Andalucía nunca puede ser independiente, es la esencia pura de España. No es posible una España sin Andalucia ni una Andalucia sin España. El rollito de Blas Infante se lo tragarán los ignorantes, porque está fabricado para ellos. La devoción por la Macarena o por el Cristo de las Tres Caidas nace de del alma de la gente, no de politicuchos mediocres.



Al moro Ahmed infante que se lo queden los peperos y sociatas, menuda mierda de montaje del padre d ela patri andaluza, que se lo metan por culo.


----------



## joser_jr (8 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Buen clima son 45 grados a la sombra durante 3 meses del año y otros 3 meses a 35?
> Mañana ya empiezan con los 35, y falta mes y medio para el verano.
> Buen clima dice...



El año pasado, y fue un año normal, solo se sobrepasaron 35 grados durante 50 días. A los 45 grados a la sombra no se llega desde que hay registros modernos (y los que hay de hace 100 años están bastante cuestionados). De hecho, la máxima histórica en Sevilla con los registros modernos es 44.4.

¿Porque exagerais tanto?


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Las mismas que os unen a portugueses o italianos. Y sin embargo siguen siendo paises ajenos.
La hipocresia




Republicano dijo:


> Vamos a ver, pato, no puedes decir que Europa no existe porque Europa no sea un país. España/Hispania no existía como entidad política, pero si como entidad social.



Entidad social? Eso que coño es? O hay un estado o hay un monarca con unas posesiones. Punto. Ese fue el cambio de la era moderna respecto del feudalismo. España NO EXISTÍA. Y Catalunya tampoco. Pero no existía. Ni había estado. Los estados modernos nacieron después de la revolución francesa.



Republicano dijo:


> Lo segundo, no tengo el placer de conocer Lérida y Tortosa como para decir casos de monumentos moros, pero en Andalucía, es escaso el patrimonio histórico de época musulmana. En Sevilla es la Giralda, el patio de naranjos, la torre del oro, las murallas y para ya de contar. Todo lo que hay en Sevilla que te parece moro, es en realidad mudéjar de época cristiana. En los reales alcázares, la zona que parece la Alhambra (pero de época anterior) es de época cristiana.



Quien ha sacado el tema de Lleida y Tortosa has sido tú.
Andalucía, mal que te pese, es conocida en el mundo por la morisma. Ya lo sabe todo cristo, los anglos, los eslavos, los rumanos que se pican cuando los llamas eslavos y te responden llamandote moro, los escandinavos, los panchitos igual te responden moro cuando los llamas Atahualpa, los propios moros del Maghreb, que dicen descender de andalusies, los negros afro-centristas, que dicen que los andalusies de la época eran todos cónguidos, los japoneses, los chinos, TODOS lo dicen.

¿Y sabes quién ha hecho todo ese ejercicio de divulgación de su pasado moro? Si, los propios andaluces. Como Blas Infante, por ejemplo. ¿Qué pasa? ¿Qué vais cambiando el relato según os interese o como va eso? Si fardais de moros, luego no vale desmentirlo ni echarse atrás. Ni decir que sois más romanos que moros.




Republicano dijo:


> En Córdoba queda la mezquita y Medina Azahara, pero en Córdoba, la mayor parte de su patrimonio histórico antiguo es romano.
> 
> En Andalucía ha dejado más huella su pasado romano que su pasado árabe. Y posiblemente muchos elementos ornamentales que se consideran moros no fueron introducidos por moros, sino que fue España la que los introdujo en el mundo árabe (como el arco de herradura).
> 
> ...



he vivido y trbajado durante 2 años cerca de Granada capital, en un apartamento en Ogíjares, y iba cada día a Granada, y las edificaciones moras y el rollito moro estaba por todas partes. Con sus letreritos en moro, etc. Malaga y Sevilla también las conocí bien. Un tufo a posturear con el hecho diferencial de "descendemos de moros", "semos diferentes", "los españoles son unos siesos, nosotros tenemos gracia natural", etc.

Por cierto, pasate por cualquier ciudad grandecilla de la costa marroquí, que son cagadas a las andaluzas. En urbanismo y gestión. O esos pueblos de colorines que tanto os gustan a los andaluces, también los tienen.

Sois muy falsos y os creeis muy listos. pero se os cala enseguida


----------



## Dadaria (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Menudo ignorante el que llamaba ignorantes a los demás diciendo que Cataluña era el producto de los condados en torno a Barcelona.
> 
> Media Cataluña dejo de ser musulmana solo un siglo antes que Sevilla. Gran parte de Andalucía dejo de ser musulmana a la vez que todo el reino de Valencia. Sevilla tiene la catedral GÓTICA más grande del mundo. Y que yo sepa el gótico es un estilo arquitectónico medieval y no musulmán. Si dejaron vivas la Giralda y la mezquita de Córdoba fue porque eran maravillas, no porque en la edad media vivieran follacabras.
> 
> ...



Sevilla se convirtió en la cabeza del comercio con América porque era la ciudad más poblada de la Corona de Castilla y por ser el principal centro comercial y financiero de esta, al reunir un nutrido grupo de comerciantes tanto nacionales como foráneos (genoveses y flamencos), además de ser un puerto seguro y tener todo un entorno que permitía abastecer de suministros a las flotas. Estaba predestinada a jugar ese papel, simplemente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

angek dijo:


> El caso es que es un fenómeno de las capitales. Estoy convencido que el habla natural es el ceceo, pero en las ciudades se ha exagerado el seseo.
> 
> En mi opinión, de hecho, me da que pudo haber sido una forma histórica de alejar el habla de los _villanos_ y así ser reconocidos como personas distinguidas, lo cual casa con el comportamiento que se indica en el primer post y de cual doy fe que en Granada se va asemejando.



SE equivoca, el mapa del ceceo y seso no es para nada homogéneo, hay estudios al respecto, algunos de bastantes páginas. En una misa provincia puede tener los dos, incluso en pueblos cercanos, en Cordoba por ejemplo, zonas de ceceo y de seseo, en Jaén igual, enn Granada, no es lo mismo la costa que la capital o la zona NOrte, Almería tres cuartos de lo mismo, etc. Además, hay zonas donde se pronuncia la s primera, al principio de a palabra pero la final o se aspira, se pierde, eso le stá pasando a gente de fuera de Andalucía cuando lleva tiempo aquí o incluso sin llevarlo, pero no se dan cuenta, la s final hace que se hable más lento. También puedes tener el plural haciendo 10 vocales, 5 abiertas para el mismo o hacerlo con h aspirada, etc. Algunos se creen que el acento de Andalucía es el seseo de Sevilla. En Cádiz no se parece nada el acento de los pueblos blancos al de la capital o el campo Gibraltar, además de las mezclas debido al m0vimiento de personas. Luego hay cosas raras como le paso a Lola Flores, que hizo una mezcla de intentar usar la s cuando no le era natural.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

No conozco el norte, no se cuanto se arreglan allí. Y de calor no me hable, que en Córdoba tampoco se está corto, menos mal que no estaba en verano cuando curraba por allí.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (8 May 2022)

Varias veces en Sevilla y todo normal buenos sitios y gente normal.lo único es que si hablan deprisa no los entiendo.no se qué pasa con mucha gente del foro que van ustedes al lumpen.a barrios marginales.seguramente hay hijos de p.como en todos los lados


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

clakar dijo:


> Resido en la Costa del Sol y mi familia y yo somos de Sevilla. Te equivocas.
> 
> Málaga tiene un movimiento y un perfil internacional que no tiene Sevilla, es evidente. Mira las cifras de crecimiento, de atracción de talento y de inversión que tiene. Después de Mad, BCN, viene Málaga.
> 
> ...



Lo que es inmoral y de puta pena la Autovía d ela Costa llegando al campo de Gibraltar, las puñeteras rotondas, o el paso por Marbella, curiosamente hay una de pago, como la reducción a 80 para bajar desde Antequera, Casa Bermeja hasta la capital, casualmente se reduce de 100 a 80 con la autovía de pago. ES que tenemos una clase política que menuda pandilla.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> A mí no me gusta la Cruzcampo pero no digo que sea mala porque a mucha gente le gusta y no sólo en Sevilla. Es más, en Alemania y República Checa hay cervezas similares a la Cruzcampo que es de tipo Pilsen. Incluso más fuertes en amargor y graduación. Algunos creen que por allí solo fabrican Paulaner, Franciskaner y Hofbraus.
> Hay gustos para todos, a mí la que más me gusta es la Alhambra especial o la Victoria de Granada y Málaga respectivamente. Y extranjeras la Franciskaner y Paulaner. El resto me puedo tomar una o dos como mucho.



¿ha probado la Cruzcampo gran reserva? para mi menos amrga que la 1925. Las Checas son muy suaves, uno que me gustó mucho es una roja irlandesa , smirthi o algo asi, p ero no está fuera de Irlanda, es una pequeña empresa que compró la Guines y tiene una cerveza roja que me gusta mucho más que la guinnes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Eso no es na, en mi pueblo de la Andalucía Oriental, me contaron una anécdota para cagarse d elas buenas, la mujer quería ser tan fina, que dijo "quiero bacalado de Bilbado", pa mearse y no echar gota. Lo de Bacalado lo he escuchado a gente de fuera una vez en un restaurante de la provincia de Málaga, me quede


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

angek dijo:


> No soporto el seseo afilado.
> 
> En Granada pasa igual. Un seseo muy de hacerse notar que me centrifuga el aparato digestivo, cabesa.



¿En Granada capital seseo? en serio?????


----------



## Bien boa (8 May 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Ya. Efectivamente hablas de belleza y de simpatía. Yo me refiero a lo que creo que dice Machado en su poema, Sevilla como un escenario hermoso y antiguo en el que lo que sobran son sus habitantes. Es solo una poesía.
> Siempre se ha hecho una distinción humorística entre "sevillanos" y "sevillitas". De los primeros tengo buenos amigos. A los segundos no los trato ni intención tengo. A este segundo tipo creo que se referiría Machado.



Agradecería matizar más cual es la línea que diferencia a un sevillano y a un sevillita y si es con ejemplos mejor.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Que cantidad de topicazos y chorradas, amego. Sevilla es enorme, si cuentas Dos Hermanas ( que prácticamente está unida a Sevilla por Entrenúcleos) y el Aljarafe, Camas etc, salen muchos cientos de miles de personas y el 80 por ciento no tienen nada que ver con las gilipolleces que has descrito. Si vas a los toros que quieres ver??., en fin.......
> 
> Es una belleza de ciudad espectacular, a mi hasta los barrios me gustan ( excepto las Vegas jajajaja) y se vive muy bien excepto en verano 3 meses que hace calor africano, las mujeres son guapas a rabiar y si les sabes entrar con educación y te conocen de vista o a traves de un conocido aunque sea lejano no es dificil ligar, yo no he tenido problema y no soy rico ni pollas. Es más muchas beben y eso las hace más asequibles jeje.
> 
> En fin visitar Sevilla y veréis. Tienes razón en lo del funcionariado, aquí se vive de la Junta y del turismo



Pues date una vuelta por Córdoba para ver buenas mozas.


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Eso se dice por costumbre, para quedar bien, pero en el fondo no es así.

Hazte amigos de otros, pero no les exijas que sean de tu mismo país, ni que paguen tus impuestos, ni el tener otra cultura e identidad diferente.

Con el compadreo no vais a impedir que los demás no quieran independizarse. Hazte amigo de todos, pero cada uno en su casa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Ya te digo, sólo por no aguantar la humedad de la costa se puede pagar. Y lo del viento, que es para volverse loco del todo.
> 
> Y lo dice alguien que ha vivido veinte años en diferentes zonas del Mediterráneo.
> 
> Para el que ha abierto el hilo, Sevilla es una ciudad maravillosa, encantadora, divina... para visitarla.



En todas las cosas no hace la misma humedad, depende también del viento y si hay montaña o no al lado. Hace mucha más humedad en Valencia que en la costa de Granada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Eso se dice por costumbre, para quedar bien, pero en el fondo no es así.
> 
> Hazte amigos de otros, pero no les exijas que sean de tu mismo país, ni que paguen tus impuestos, ni el tener otra cultura e identidad diferente.
> 
> Con el compadreo no vais a impedir que los demás no quieran independizarse. Hazte amigo de todos, pero cada uno en su casa.



Gracias, estas dando todo un recital de idioteces e imbecilidades, me recuerdas a la chavineta, acomplejado y amargado como el solo, más falso que Guardiola y más chulo que Laporta. Era como en la época de Franco, le chupabais la polla cuando os visitaba, le llorabais para que el cagalona no descendiera y cuando se muere, a los años de su muerte renegáis de el. TE retras perfectamente como el indepe imbécil. Vete con Pujol a ver si te prestar unas perras que os ha robado, mendrugo, que eres más tonto que cagar parriba.


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Buen andalú


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Gracias, estas dando todo un recital de idioteces e imbecilidades, me recuerdas a la chavineta, acomplejado y amargado como el solo, más falso que Guardiola y más chulo que Laporta. Era como en la época de Franco, le chupabais la polla cuando os visitaba, le llorabais para que el cagalona no descendiera y cuando se muere, a los años de su muerte renegáis de el. TE retras perfectamente como el indepe imbécil. Vete con Pujol a ver si te prestar unas perras que os ha robado, mendrugo, que eres más tonto que cagar parriba.



En Flandalucía NO os roban. Jejejejejejeje


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> En Flandalucía NO os roban. Jejejejejejeje



PUes claro que roban, a manos llenas, pero imbécil, sin son políticos, viven para robar, para mangar, para manipular y para hacerte creer que eres un cagalán especial. Son los mandaos de los grupos de inversión, que os subvenciona por un lado para robar por otro. Os buscan un padre de patria, os iventan una historia, un futuro de maravilla, de color y de dinero abundante, luego os topáis con la realidad.
Primero robó a manos llenas el PSOE y ahora el Partido Progre igual, y allí os roba desde PUjjoleti, a manos llenas hasta un mi erda que no sirve ni para una tienda de ropa como Rufián, como ese que se esconde en un coche para seguir viviendo del cuento mientras os deja con cara de idiotas, diciendo, oh, sois la leche de listos.
Y como ya te han dicho, sale un hilo de Sevilla y vienes aquí a decir lo grandes que sois sin hacer nada de mérito, mientras tenéis que pedir la mitad del fondo autonómico mientras os roban a manos llenas para que habléis un idioma que no sirve para nada y las empresas se vayan a otro lado, por no hablar las que cierran porque quieren que este país, ese país real, no ese inventado de catatonia quiere que sea una mierda en vinagre. Como cierren a Seat, que es la intención con la mierda esa de Cupra os vais a jartar de reir, como con Nissan.


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes claro que roban, a manos llenas, pero imbécil, sin son políticos, viven para robar, para mangar, para manipular y para hacerte creer que eres un cagalán especial. Son los mandaos de los grupos de inversión, que os subvenciona por un lado para robar por otro. Os buscan un padre de patria, os iventan una historia, un futuro de maravilla, de color y de dinero abundante, luego os topáis con la realidad.
> Primero robó a manos llenas el PSOE y ahora el Partido Progre igual, y allí os roba desde PUjjoleti, a manos llenas hasta un mi erda que no sirve ni para una tienda de ropa como Rufián, como ese que se esconde en un coche para seguir viviendo del cuento mientras os deja con cara de idiotas, diciendo, oh, sois la leche de listos.



Rufián es gandaluz. Y tiene cara de chino, encima. 
Que mezclas más raras teneis por sl sur, compadre


----------



## Carnemomia (8 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Agradecería matizar más cual es la línea que diferencia a un sevillano y a un sevillita y si es con ejemplos mejor.



Siempre según mis amigos de Sevilla, desde tiempos inmemoriales los sevillanos de acogida y los autóctonos no muy folclóricos viven en armonía con tan bella ciudad, disfrutando de sus múltiples posibilidades laborales, culturales y de ocio. No son endogámicos ni exclusivistas. Son una bendición, en serio.

Por contra, los sevillitas son indígenas cerrados, paradójicamente, ya que su ciudad es verdaderamente universal. No salen de sus tres fiestas y viven para el postureo. Cuidado pues con los miarmas.

De las élites antiguas, familias de landlords que dan ejemplares magníficos en todos los aspectos (pero también vástagos degenerados, como toda gran familia), no puedo opinar. Solo los he tratado tangencialmente en mi época universitaria.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Rufián es gandaluz. Y tiene cara de chino, encima.
> Que mezclas más raras teneis por sl sur, compadre



VAya, ahora es un andaluz que se ha ido después de muchos años a vivir del cuento por un partido políltico indepe catalán, pues mira que sois idiotas, al primero que llega le dais vuestras reivindicaciones mientras os mangan. Del criminal Luisito companys al mequetrefe de Rufián.


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAya, ahora es un andaluz que se ha ido después de muchos años a vivir del cuento por un partido políltico indepe catalán, pues mira que sois idiotas, al primero que llega le dais vuestras reivindicaciones mientras os mangan. Del criminal Luisito companys al mequetrefe de Rufián.



Se escribe y se pronuncia Companis. LUIS COMPANIS. Como también SEX FABREGAS. Que lo he oido en la TV española.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Las mismas que os unen a portugueses o italianos. Y sin embargo siguen siendo paises ajenos.
> La hipocresia
> 
> 
> ...



Pato, hablas ya a ver si cuela. Lo primero, los moros pueden considerar que Andalucía les pertenece, pero ellos no consideran que le pertenece de despeñaperros para abajo, sino de los Pirineos para abajo. 

Respecto al pasado musulmán, el que viene a Andalucía y tiene un poco de cultura no piensan que toda su cultura proviene de lo moro, pero si sabra que hubo un pasado musulmán y que ello dejo cierta huella. También tiene un pasado de dominación musulmana Hungría, Serbia y García, y no por ello los consideras moros.

Las costumbres que buscan los guiris en Andalucía, que es el tapeo, el jamoncito, las flamencas, el flamenco, la semana santa, no tienen nada que ver con los moros. 

Lo del pasado musulmán es otro atractivo más que ha quedado relegado al idioma, algún patrimonio arquitectónico y la forma de las calles, aunque si yo te llevo a Sevilla no serias capaz de distinguir la judería de la morería del resto del centro histórico (ni la mayoría de los sevillanos lo saben) y encima el trazado de las calles ha sido muy modificado en epoca cristiana.

El hecho de que algunos tarados nacionalistas aludan al pasado musulmán, lo hacen para tener un hecho diferencial que lo justifiquen, como vosotros aludís al idioma, pero es tan estúpido que en ese caso la historia de la mayor parte de andalucia es más común con la de la mancha, sur de Extremadura y Murcia que al resto de Andalucía.

Andalucía, históricamente es lo que conquistó Fernando iii, que dividió en los reinos de Sevilla, Córdoba y Jaén, y lo que se incorporó a esos tres reinos por las conquistas de su hijo Alfonso x. El hecho diferencial andaluz fue un cierto aíslamiento al resto de españa por la frontera que suponía despeñaperros y que le permitía vivir de manera independiente por su cantidad de recursos. Aunque granada dura dos siglos y medio más en poder musulmán, las repoblaciones con andaluces y el contacto más común de Granada con lo que era Andalucía hizo que rápidamente adquirieran costumbres más afines que con el resto de España por esa barrera que suponía sierra morena. 

De hecho, es difícil distinguir a un malagueño de un sevillano por su habla, habiendo tenido ambas ciudades un devenir histórico tan diferente.

Y lo que si puede en todo caso haber es no avergonzarse de ese pasado musulmán, pues ese pasado musulmán se dio en una época triste en Europa y durante ese tiempo hubo cierto desarrollo cultural. Pero también en esa época idealizada había sus sombras, y esas sombras eran más bien oscuras, como pasó con los mártires de Córdoba, el rey de Sevilla con una sala con las cabezas de sus enemigos y si ya hablamos de los moros auténticos, los almohades, la limpieza étnica que practicaron.


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pato, hablas ya a ver si cuela. Lo primero, los moros pueden considerar que Andalucía les pertenece, pero ellos no consideran que le pertenece de despeñaperros para abajo, sino de los Pirineos para abajo.
> 
> Respecto al pasado musulmán, el que viene a Andalucía y tiene un poco de cultura no piensan que toda su cultura proviene de lo moro, pero si sabra que hubo un pasado musulmán y que ello dejo cierta huella. También tiene un pasado de dominación musulmana Hungría, Serbia y García, y no por ello los consideras moros.
> 
> ...





















Hay muchos más vídeos, pero es cansado estar incrustando todo el material existente. Fijate en los comentarios. Así es como os ven a los andaluces. Solo andaluces. No intentes repartir las culpas con otros "españoles". Solo Andalucía. El norte es territorio CRISTIANO, dicho por los propios moros.
No piden revancha por la derrota de Tours, por ejemplo.

SI no te avergüenzas del pasado moro, es que eres moro. No hay más. Yo solo pido coherencia. No se puede estar en misa y repicando.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Pato, hablas ya a ver si cuela. Lo primero, los moros pueden considerar que Andalucía les pertenece, pero ellos no consideran que le pertenece de despeñaperros para abajo, sino de los Pirineos para abajo.
> 
> Respecto al pasado musulmán, el que viene a Andalucía y tiene un poco de cultura no piensan que toda su cultura proviene de lo moro, pero si sabra que hubo un pasado musulmán y que ello dejo cierta huella. También tiene un pasado de dominación musulmana Hungría, Serbia y García, y no por ello los consideras moros.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no. Granada no se repuebla esencialmente con andaluces (a excepción de jienenses), sino principalmente con castellano viejos, navarros y aragoneses. 

No en vano el carácter y el propio de desarrollo cultural de Granada (ya dentro de la Corona de Castilla) tiene un lazo más directo con Castilla en sí que por supuesto con Sevilla. Es que administrativa, política y culturalmente estamos hablando de dos entidades distintas: Andalucía (Sevilla) y Granada. La afinidad con Jaén sí es muy importante (lógico por cuestiones geográficas). Pero Sevilla "es otro mundo"...


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Hay muchos más vídeos, pero es cansado estar incrustando todo el material existente. Fijate en los comentarios. Así es como os ven a los andaluces. Solo andaluces. No intentes repartir las culpas con otros "españoles". Solo Andalucía. El norte es territorio CRISTIANO, dicho por los propios moros.
> No piden revancha por la derrota de Tours, por ejemplo.
> 
> SI no te avergüenzas del pasado moro, es que eres moro. No hay más. Yo solo pido coherencia. No se puede estar en misa y repicando.



Solo he visto el primer video, pero si no eres capaz de distinguir al Andalus de Andalucía entonces apagamos. Al Andalus es un término musulmán que se aplica a toda la península, incluso tu querida Barcelona, y Andalucía es un término cristiano aplicado al territorio conquistado por Fernando iii.

Cuando el estado islámico se refiere a recuperar al Andalus, ese al Andalus no se queda en Andalucía, y la reconquista la han comenzado por la marca hispánica.


----------



## Can Pistraus (8 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Solo he visto el primer video, pero si no eres capaz de distinguir al Andalus de Andalucía entonces apagamos. Al Andalus es un término musulmán que se aplica a toda la península, incluso tu querida Barcelona, y Andalucía es un término cristiano aplicado al territorio conquistado por Fernando iii.
> 
> Cuando el estado islámico se refiere a recuperar al Andalus, ese al Andalus no se queda en Andalucía, y la reconquista la han comenzado por la marca hispánica.



Los moros, o los estadounidenses, no piensan en Barcelona cuando dicen "Al-Andalus". Hablan de ciudades como Granada, Cordoba o Sevilla, todas en Andalucia. No hablan de Barcelona.

Saben que Andalucía si que la podrían reconquistar. Barcelona no la podrían reconquistar porque para empezar nunca fue de ellos.
Me haceis muchas gracia cuando en vuestros mapitas del Al-Andalus poneis la parte que os interesa, con la parte de los Pirineos y el sur de Francia, cuando estuvieron ni 40 años por ahí.

Cuando dicen "estuvieron 7 siglos", se refieren a Andalucía, campeón. Las otras partes de tu Al-Andalus de fantasía duro poquisimo o ni llegó a estar conquistada nunca, como la cornisa cantabrica. Pero todo es Al-Andalus para ti, jajajaja


----------



## Tiresias (8 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En todas las costas no hace la misma humedad, depende también del viento y si hay montaña o no al lado. Hace mucha más humedad en Valencia que en la costa de Granada.



Vaya, he vivido en los dos sitios, y pensaba lo mismo, pero en la Costa Tropical, como pomposamente la llaman, la humedad es más penetrante, no se mojan las aceras y los coches como en Valencia, pero se te mete bien adentro, hasta los huesos.

Y hay viento todos los días, es para volverse loco, da igual que sea de levante o de poniente, un horror.


----------



## Republicano (8 May 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> La verdad es que no. Granada no se repuebla esencialmente con andaluces (a excepción de jienenses), sino principalmente con castellano viejos, navarros y aragoneses.
> 
> No en vano el carácter y el propio de desarrollo cultural de Granada (ya dentro de la Corona de Castilla) tiene un lazo más directo con Castilla en sí que por supuesto con Sevilla. Es que administrativa, política y culturalmente estamos hablando de dos entidades distintas: Andalucía (Sevilla) y Granada. La afinidad con Jaén sí es muy importante (lógico por cuestiones geográficas). Pero Sevilla "es otro mundo"...











Sevilla aportó más de la tercera parte del vecindario malagueño tras la conquista de la ciudad en 1487


Un libro de Ruiz Povedano cuenta la repoblación cristiana ordenada por los Reyes Católicos




elpais.com


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> 8/10 en exactitud bajo mi punto de vista.
> 
> Para tomar cervezas con un Sevillano, bien. Pero para hacer negocios...cuidado!!
> 
> ...



Explíqueme lo de los códigos postales. Saludos desde el 41010.


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

A mí me parecéis muy similares a los extremeños. Me resulta curioso. Lo digo desde el cariño ojo como descendiente de extremeños y con buenos amigos de Jaén.


----------



## Napalm (9 May 2022)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Explíqueme lo de los códigos postales. Saludos desde el 41010.



Cierto. Técnicamente....el 41010 no es Sevilla, ¿no?


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (9 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Sevilla aportó más de la tercera parte del vecindario malagueño tras la conquista de la ciudad en 1487
> 
> 
> Un libro de Ruiz Povedano cuenta la repoblación cristiana ordenada por los Reyes Católicos
> ...



Te hablo de Granada y me saltas con Málaga, aunque fuera el puerto del Reino de Granada. Pero es que el propio artículo que has subido ya te lo indica: 



> Esta operación no coincide con la tendencia observada en los restantes lugares de la repoblación granadina, donde 'las dos terceras partes de los colonos andaluces procedían de los reinos de Jaén y Córdoba'.


----------



## ivanito (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> El año pasado, y fue un año normal, solo se sobrepasaron 35 grados durante 50 días. A los 45 grados a la sombra no se llega desde que hay registros modernos (y los que hay de hace 100 años están bastante cuestionados). De hecho, la máxima histórica en Sevilla con los registros modernos es 44.4.
> 
> ¿Porque exagerais tanto?



No exagero. En el casco urbano tienes 5 grados más que el observatorio. 
Pon el termómetro en una calle a la sombra a ver cuántos grados marca.

Que tu no vas a vivir en la garita del observatorio a un metro y medio del suelo y rodeado de hierba, sino en las calles de asfalto y baldosa de Sevilla.

Si los termómetros callejeros al sol marcan 50, en la sombra tienes 40 por lo menos.
Y los edificios guardan calor por lo que las noches son también asfixiantes.

Eso sin contar con la humedad, que lo hace más insoportable que en Cordoba con 2 o 3 grados más.


----------



## joser_jr (9 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> No exagero. En el casco urbano tienes 5 grados más que el observatorio.
> Pon el termómetro en una calle a la sombra a ver cuántos grados marca.
> 
> Que tu no vas a vivir en la garita del observatorio a un metro y medio del suelo y rodeado de hierba, sino en las calles de asfalto y baldosa de Sevilla.
> ...



Pero si haces eso, debes hacerlo en todas las ciudades.

No es lógico comparar las temperaturas oficiales de otras ciudades (siempre a la sombra, sobre césped y a las afueras) con la temperatura de los termómetros urbanos de Sevilla (al sol y rodeado de coches).

PD: El año pasado solo tuve que poner el AA para dormir unas 10 o 15 noches y yo soy muy caluroso.


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

Napalm dijo:


> Cierto. Técnicamente....el 41010 no es Sevilla, ¿no?



Eso son tonterías ombliguistas. El 41010 es tan Sevilla como el 41001 o el 41020. Me extrañaba que recomendase evitarlo.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 May 2022)

Para los que sois de Sevilla, que quiere decir la expresión "no me ronee,no me ronee" ??


----------



## clakar (9 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Para los que sois de Sevilla, que quiere decir la expresión "no me ronee,no me ronee" ??



En la puta vida he usado “ronear”, más que con el Brugal con cola.

Esa puta mierda de vocabulario, ¿de dónde sale?


----------



## Sibarita (9 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Para los que sois de Sevilla, que quiere decir la expresión "no me ronee,no me ronee" ??



Es una expresión gitana.


----------



## sada (9 May 2022)

solo de pensar en el calor que hace....quita quita.
de visita preciosa


----------



## ivanito (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Pero si haces eso, debes hacerlo en todas las ciudades.
> 
> No es lógico comparar las temperaturas oficiales de otras ciudades (siempre a la sombra, sobre césped y a las afueras) con la temperatura de los termómetros urbanos de Sevilla (al sol y rodeado de coches).
> 
> PD: El año pasado solo tuve que poner el AA para dormir unas 10 o 15 noches y yo soy muy caluroso.



Ya, pero si digo que tenéis 35 grados todos los días en verano, y muchos de 40, datos oficiales, la gente que se fija en lo que marca el termómetro de su ciudad pensara que no hace tanto calor en Sevilla, porque en su plaza el termómetro marca 40 a diario en verano. Y sin embargo, Sevilla es probablemente la capital más calurosa de España en sensación térmica. Lo he dicho asi para que se entienda el calor que hace en esa ciudad.

Que Jaen tenga noches más cálidas o Cordoba 3 grados más no compensa la humedad extra de Sevilla por su cercanía al mar. Yo no he estado en Sevilla pero si no aguanto 28 grados en Alicante al 65% de humedad, no creo que soporte 37 o 38 al 45%, que es común allí.


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

Qué hilo más entretenido. Me lo he leído entero. He vivido en Sevilla más años de los que me atrevería a confesar. He conocido su expansión y sus cambios. Para muchas cosas sigue siendo un pueblo o una acumulación de ellos. Para otras una ciudad grande con ínfulas de centro del mundo. No suele dejar indiferente.


----------



## casaire (9 May 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si, cierto, pero el morbazo de haberme fockado a una sevillana siendo gallego no me lo quita nadie.



Y yo valenciano me follé a una de Vigo y te puedo decir que era una fiera. Nada que ver con la valenciana . la valenciana es muy puta en la vida cotidiana y sosa pija en la cama , las gallegas son sosas en la vida privada pero muy putas en la cama.
De las españolas me quedo con las madrileñas , gallegas y castellanas leonesas que en este caso era de León y me sobran las catalanas y las valencianas... estiradas ,sosas y flojitas en la cama.


----------



## joser_jr (9 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ya, pero si digo que tenéis 35 grados todos los días en verano, y muchos de 40, datos oficiales, la gente que se fija en lo que marca el termómetro de su ciudad pensara que no hace tanto calor en Sevilla, porque en su plaza el termómetro marca 40 a diario en verano. Y sin embargo, Sevilla es probablemente la capital más calurosa de España en sensación térmica. Lo he dicho asi para que se entienda el calor que hace en esa ciudad.



Tienes razón. Pero está bien aclararlo.



ivanito dijo:


> Que Jaen tenga noches más cálidas o Cordoba 3 grados más no compensa la humedad extra de Sevilla por su cercanía al mar. Yo no he estado en Sevilla pero si no aguanto 28 grados en Alicante al 65% de humedad, no creo que soporte 37 o 38 al 45%, que es común allí.



Por suerte, el verano en Sevilla es bastante seco (casi tanto como Cordoba). Humedad relativa media en Agosto:

Jaen: 45%
Cordoba: 43%
Sevilla: 48%
Alicante: 67%

Yo he pasado mucho mas calor en Castellon, Bélgica o el Caribe a 28 grados (en todos los casos con humedades del 70% o mas) que a 38 grados en Sevilla.

El verano en Sevilla es duro, pero no tanto como se piensa la gente. En mi experiencia, es solo un poco mas duro que el verano de Madrid (con la ventaja de tener la playa y las temperaturas marinas a una hora y no a 4 horas).


----------



## Bien boa (9 May 2022)

Jaén, preciosa y desconocida provincia. La Sierra de Cazorla una belleza y tiene un microclima único ; ciudades como Ubeda o Baeza , y un poco conocido altiplano, el más extenso y elevado de España con un clima de alta montaña que en invierno que se te caen las pelotillas al suelo.

El contraste y diversidad de la peninsula Ibérica en paisajes, clima y gentes es alucinante pero el de Andalucia es elevado al cubo.






Solo de verlo me da frio, ja, ja


----------



## Republicano (9 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los moros, o los estadounidenses, no piensan en Barcelona cuando dicen "Al-Andalus". Hablan de ciudades como Granada, Cordoba o Sevilla, todas en Andalucia. No hablan de Barcelona.
> 
> Saben que Andalucía si que la podrían reconquistar. Barcelona no la podrían reconquistar porque para empezar nunca fue de ellos.
> Me haceis muchas gracia cuando en vuestros mapitas del Al-Andalus poneis la parte que os interesa, con la parte de los Pirineos y el sur de Francia, cuando estuvieron ni 40 años por ahí.
> ...



Lo que los moros llaman al Andalus es esto

No sólo donde tuvieron 8 siglos bajo dominio musulmán


AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Te hablo de Granada y me saltas con Málaga, aunque fuera el puerto del Reino de Granada. Pero es que el propio artículo que has subido ya te lo indica:



En qué contradice lo que yo dije que el reino de Granada se repobló con andaluces? También dije que lo de los sevillanos era en Málaga. Jaén es Andalucía desde que los moros mataron al rey de Baeza y Fernando iii se hizo con Baeza.


----------



## ivanito (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero está bien aclararlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sevilla es mucho más húmedo, como no sean datos del observatorio del aeropuerto eso que pones, no me cuadra.

Las humedades del bajo valle del Guadalquivir no tienen nada que ver con Madrid o cualquier capital de la meseta.


----------



## Sibarita (9 May 2022)

Pero si ya Jerez estando dentro de la misma provincia de Cádiz es bastante seco el verano, en Sevilla mucho más. Que brisas marinas ni nada por dios jajaj


----------



## Vikingo2016 (9 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Para los que sois de Sevilla, que quiere decir la expresión "no me ronee,no me ronee" ??


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

Estoy hoy por Sevilla, LA HOSTIA QUÉ PUTO CALOR AFRICANO.


----------



## angek (9 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿En Granada capital seseo? en serio?????



Sí, sí. Venga por el Saidín (sic) y oirá las eses. Hoy día no se aprecia igual por la homogeneización de la tele y demás y está relegado a barrios o a ciertos lugares. Como aquello de que en Londres se acabaron los acentos desde la BBC.

Al respecto del mapa entre seseo y ceceo en Andalucía, creo que alrededor de las capitales de Granada y Sevilla lo natural es el ceceo. El seseo de las ciudades es muy forzado e intenta ser señorial.

Como una forma de ahuyentar toda pronunciación cateta, yerrando por lo tremendo.

Desde luego sí hay zonas, por ejemplo entre la sierra Subbética y la de Andújar, donde se nota que el seseo sí es natural, igual que en Canarias.

Edit: He encontrao este mapa:







...y este estudio: 



https://revistas.userena.cl/index.php/logos/article/download/12/14/


----------



## joser_jr (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estoy hoy por Sevilla, LA HOSTIA QUÉ PUTO CALOR AFRICANO.



Justo acaba de llegar una ola de calor. Hace una semana, hacia 10 grados menos.

Aún así, ahora mismo hace un clima ideal siempre que no estés al sol las horas centrales del día. A la sombra o por la tarde o noche se está agustisimo.


----------



## Republicano (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estoy hoy por Sevilla, LA HOSTIA QUÉ PUTO CALOR AFRICANO.



A esto llamas calor africano? Pero si se hasta agusto en la sombra.


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> El año pasado, y fue un año normal, solo se sobrepasaron 35 grados durante 50 días. A los 45 grados a la sombra no se llega desde que hay registros modernos (y los que hay de hace 100 años están bastante cuestionados). De hecho, la máxima histórica en Sevilla con los registros modernos es 44.4.
> 
> ¿Porque exagerais tanto?



Calla, calla, el 16 de agosto pasado estaba yo en Sevilla. Hizo 4 días seguidos de máximas holgadamente superando los
40º oficiales a la sombra. Igual a ti eso te parece normal pero no lo es. Y las noches, qué decir,. 30 grados a las 2 de la
mañana y cosas así.

La ola de calor toca techo y el termómetro bajará a partir del lunes

Por cierto, Sevilla es la ciudad más cálida de Europa en promedio.


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Justo acaba de llegar una ola de calor. Hace una semana, hacia 10 grados menos.
> 
> Aún así, ahora mismo hace un clima ideal siempre que no estés al sol las horas centrales del día. A la sombra o por la tarde o noche se está agustisimo.





Republicano dijo:


> A esto llamas calor africano? Pero si se hasta agusto en la sombra.



Porque sé que no sois trolls, que si no lo pensaría  

Otra cosa, lo he dicho un millón de veces, gracias a la ridiculez del horario español (2 horas y media de desfase con el sol)
las máximas se dan muy tarde, por lo cual en verano salir a la calle antes de las 9 de la noche es misión imposible.
Si estuviéramos en la hora solar la vida sería más fácil, las máximas se darían dos horas antes y se podría salir a la calle más
temprano y tener horarios razonables. Mirad un mapa, entre Sevilla y Moscú sólo hay una hora de diferencia, ¿se puede ser
más absurdo?


----------



## Bien boa (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero está bien aclararlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso he comentado alguna , en el valle del Guadalquivir hace mucho calor porque está prácticamente al nivel del mar. Vivir a 600 de altura en Cádiz , Huelva o Sevilla no es igual que vivir a 600 msnm. en Toledo, porque aunque a duras penas, la cercanía del mar mitiga el calor , el factor de continentalidad se nota.

Yo en verano procuro ir lo mínimo a Sevilla en verano, es un puto horno normalmente pero hay dias en verano agradables cuando hay viento de poniente. Si el viento dominante en Sevilla fuese ligeramente de poniente en verano, sería una ciudad con un clima cojonudo. Rabat, por ejemplo, tiene un clima cojonudo y mira donde está.

E insisto que en la sierra de Sevilla las noches de verano no tienen nada que envidiar a las frescas noches de los pueblitos de montaña de Gredos, donde he pasado muchas noches en verano.


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Pero si ya Jerez estando dentro de la misma provincia de Cádiz es bastante seco el verano, en Sevilla mucho más. Que brisas marinas ni nada por dios jajaj



De Jérez a Cádiz capital hay muchísima diferencia térmica. La influencia de la brisa no llega tan adentro.


----------



## Bien boa (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Calla, calla, el 16 de agosto pasado estaba yo en Sevilla. Hizo 4 días seguidos de máximas holgadamente superando los
> 40º oficiales a la sombra. Igual a ti eso te parece normal pero no lo es. Y las noches, qué decir,. 30 grados a las 2 de la
> mañana y cosas así.
> 
> ...



ja, ja, estarías deseando largarte de allí como si hubieses visto al diablo. Tengo unos amigos de Santander que alquilaron en julio un Airbnb en Madrid y a ella la dió un golpe de calor y no salian del apartamento hasta la noche como los morlocks. 

El verano ibérico es una mierda , Francia ha sido más agraciada en eso.


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Sevilla es mucho más húmedo, como no sean datos del observatorio del aeropuerto eso que pones, no me cuadra.
> 
> Las humedades del bajo valle del Guadalquivir no tienen nada que ver con Madrid o cualquier capital de la meseta.





joser_jr dijo:


> Tienes razón. Pero está bien aclararlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que el verano en Sevilla es largo de cojones, de primeros de mayo hasta el Pilar mínimo. Cuando fui a trabajar
a Sevilla, recuerdo que a finales de octubre estábamos a más de 25 grados. Y eso desde luego no pasa como regla general en 
ningún sitio de España quitando el Valle bajo del Guadalquivir y mucho menos en Bélgica.

No le deis más vueltas, Sevilla es la ciudad más calurosa de la Europa continental.


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> ja, ja, estarías deseando largarte de allí como si hubieses visto al diablo. Tengo unos amigos de Santander que alquilaron en julio un Airbnb en Madrid y a ella la dió un golpe de calor y no salian del apartamento hasta la noche como los morlocks.
> 
> El verano ibérico es una mierda , Francia ha sido más agraciada en eso.



Como ya sabía lo que había lo vivía como una experiencia meteorológica extrema. La meteorología es una de 
mis aficiones y siempre es curioso vivir situaciones así. El clima en la España interior es miserable en casi todas
las partes.


----------



## joser_jr (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> No le deis más vueltas, Sevilla es la ciudad más calurosa de la Europa continental.



Pero es que Europa es un continente muy frío. Y la mayoría de los climas europeos son una mierda precisamente por ser demasiado fríos.

De hecho, en poquísimos sitios de Europa, hay mas días desagradables al año por el calor que por el frío. Sevilla es uno de ellos. A cambio, el tener un verano largo en Sevilla también hace que en Diciembre se esté agusto mientras en la mayoría de Europa te mueres de frío. Ser la ciudad mas calurosa del continente mas frío (sin contar la Antartida), no es algo malo ni mucho menos.

Para mi un clima es mas bueno, cuando tienes un porcentaje mayor del tiempo en el que se está agusto al aire libre. En Sevilla, se está agusto, posiblemente, el 70% del año. Cuando viví en Holanda, ni el 20% del tiempo se estaba agusto (aunque su verano fuera mucho mas agradable que el sevillano).

Yo he vivido en varios países de Europa y tengo claro que prefiero el clima de Sevilla al de ningún lugar por encima de los pirineos o de la meseta o del cantábrico.

Eso sí, tampoco niego que el clima de toda la costa andaluza (y la mayor parte del levante) es mucho mejor que el sevillano. Por no hablar de las Canarias, que tienen uno de los mejores climas del mundo (si no el mejor). De hecho, en Canarias practicamente siempre hace buen clima y se está agusto.



INE dijo:


> Cuando fui a trabajar a Sevilla, recuerdo que a finales de octubre estábamos a más de 25 grados. Y eso desde luego no pasa como regla general en
> ningún sitio de España quitando el Valle bajo del Guadalquivir y mucho menos en Bélgica.



¿Y eso es malo? Eso precisamente significa que en octubre en Sevilla se suele estar muy agusto, mientras que en la mayoría de Europa ya estás pasando frio (27/28 grados de máxima es posiblemente la temperatura ideal).

Y en la costa andaluza, en Extremadura, en Canarias o incluso en Murcia y el Levante también es normal superar 25 grados en los buenos días de octubre (por suerte para ellos).

PD: Estamos a 9 de Mayo y todavía no he puesto el AA ni el ventilador. Y eso que vivo en un ático.


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> De Jérez a Cádiz capital hay muchísima diferencia térmica. La influencia de la brisa no llega tan adentro.



Llevo como 50 años o casi yendo a Rota desde Sevilla. La temperatura baja una vez que pasas la cárcel del Puerto. Recuerdo que en coches más antiguos hasta bajaba la temperatura del agua. Entre Jerez y Sevilla pa diferencia hay.


----------



## joser_jr (9 May 2022)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Llevo como 50 años o casi yendo a Rota desde Sevilla.



Off-topic: ¿Por donde vas ahora cuando hay tráfico? Yo cojo la N-IV hasta el Torbiscal y desde ahí voy a Trebujena y a Sanlucar. Así se evitan los atascos de la A-4

¿Y cuando no hay atascos? Yo voy por la AP-4 hasta Jerez y cruzo el norte de Jerez hasta la coger la circuvalanción dirección IKEA.

Es que hay tantas opciones que uno nunca sabe cual es la correcta y no se si estoy haciendo bien. Si tienes tanta experiencia yendo a Rota, seguro que puedes ayudarme.


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Off-topic: ¿Por donde vas ahora cuando hay tráfico? Yo cojo la N-IV hasta el Torbiscal y desde ahí voy a Trebujena y a Sanlucar. Así se evitan los atascos de la A-4
> 
> ¿Y cuando no hay atascos? Yo voy por la AP-4 hasta Jerez y cruzo el norte de Jerez hasta la coger la circuvalanción dirección IKEA.
> 
> Es que hay tantas opciones que uno nunca sabe cual es la correcta y no se si estoy haciendo bien. Si tienes tanta experiencia yendo a Rota, seguro que puedes ayudarme.



Ahora mismo voy siempre por AP4 hasta Jerez y en la rotonda tiro por la variante. Antes atravesaba Jerez e incluso algunas veces sobre todo volviendo llegaba hasta El Portal y cogía la autopista al sur de Jerez
También puedes salir de la AP 4 en las Cabezas y tirar por Lebrija y Trebujena y llegando a Chipiona ir dirección costa Ballena.


----------



## ivanito (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Pero es que Europa es un continente muy frío. Y la mayoría de los climas europeos son una mierda precisamente por ser demasiado fríos.
> 
> De hecho, en poquísimos sitios de Europa, hay mas días desagradables al año por el calor que por el frío. Sevilla es uno de ellos. A cambio, el tener un verano largo en Sevilla también hace que en Diciembre se esté agusto mientras en la mayoría de Europa te mueres de frío. Ser la ciudad mas calurosa del continente mas frío (sin contar la Antartida), no es algo malo ni mucho menos.
> 
> Para mi un clima es mas bueno, cuando tienes un porcentaje mayor del tiempo en el que se está agusto al aire libre. En Sevilla, se está agusto, posiblemente, el 70% del año. Cuando viví en Holanda, ni el 20% del tiempo se estaba agusto (aunque su verano fuera mucho mas agradable que el sevillano).



¿Y de qué me sirve estar a gusto el 70% del tiempo, si el otro 30% no puedo pisar la calle entre las 12 y las 21 del calor que hace?

Yo me quedo con el clima de Valladolid, quitando los 3 meses de invierno no hay grandes extremos, llueve poco, es soleado y estable.

Y no hace tanto frío como pueda hacer en Avila, Burgos o Soria y los veranos son relativamente suaves con apenas 8 o 10 días que se superan los 35 y con 2 o 3 mínimas tropicales como mucho al año.


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Off-topic: ¿Por donde vas ahora cuando hay tráfico? Yo cojo la N-IV hasta el Torbiscal y desde ahí voy a Trebujena y a Sanlucar. Así se evitan los atascos de la A-4
> 
> ¿Y cuando no hay atascos? Yo voy por la AP-4 hasta Jerez y cruzo el norte de Jerez hasta la coger la circuvalanción dirección IKEA.
> 
> Es que hay tantas opciones que uno nunca sabe cual es la correcta y no se si estoy haciendo bien. Si tienes tanta experiencia yendo a Rota, seguro que puedes ayudarme.



Ahora que lo mejor es poder ir o volver cuando no vaya ni vuelva tanta gente. Eso se consigue jubilándose uno...


----------



## joser_jr (9 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Y de qué me sirve estar a gusto el 70% del tiempo, si el otro 30% no puedo pisar la calle entre las 12 y las 21 del calor que hace?



Pues porque es mejor que ese tiempo que estás agusto sea el 70% a que sea el 50% o el 20% (como cuando vivía en Holanda). Obviamente, sería mejor que el 95% del tiempo se esté agusto como en Canarias.



ivanito dijo:


> Yo me quedo con el clima de Valladolid, quitando los 3 meses de invierno no hay grandes extremos, llueve poco, es soleado y estable.
> 
> Y no hace tanto frío como pueda hacer en Avila, Burgos o Soria y los veranos son relativamente suaves con apenas 8 o 10 días que se superan los 35 y con 2 o 3 mínimas tropicales como mucho al año.



En Valladolid no siempre se está agusto en verano. Yo, de hecho, he pasado calor allí en Agosto haciendo turismo. Julio y Agosto en Valladolid son casi como Junio y Septiembre en Sevilla.

Por otro lado, yo diría que en Valladolid hay 4 meses (y no 3) en los que no se está agusto por el frio. De hecho, en Noviembre, la media de las temperaturas es 3.5/12.4. Para mi eso NO es estar agusto. Para comparar, en Enero en Sevilla (el mes mas frío) hace 5.7/16 (parecido a Valladolid en Abril).

En resumen: En Sevilla se está agusto, en mi opinión, durante unos 9 meses al año (todo el año menos los tres meses de mas calor). En Valladolid se está agusto unos 7 meses al año (todo el año menos los 4 meses mas fríos y el mes mas caluroso), aproximadamente un 60% del tiempo.

PD: Todo depende de lo friolero / caluroso que sea cada uno. ¿Prefieres el septiembre sevillano con 18.2/31.7 o el noviembre vallisoletano con 3.5/12.4? Yo lo tengo claro. Pero a quien le guste el frío puede que piense diferente.

PD2: Te lo preguntaré de otra forma: ¿Prefieres el agosto vallisoletano o el noviembre vallisoletano?

PD3: Valladolid tiene mejor clima que la mayoría de países de Europa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

angek dijo:


> Sí, sí. Venga por el Saidín (sic) y oirá las eses. Hoy día no se aprecia igual por la homogeneización de la tele y demás y está relegado a barrios o a ciertos lugares. Como aquello de que en Londres se acabaron los acentos desde la BBC.
> 
> Al respecto del mapa entre seseo y ceceo en Andalucía, creo que alrededor de las capitales de Granada y Sevilla lo natural es el ceceo. El seseo de las ciudades es muy forzado e intenta ser señorial.
> 
> ...



Pa alucinar, escucho a gente de Granada todos los días y en mi vida ni cuando he subido lo había escuchado, lo habitual es zonas de SEvilla o de Córdoba.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Jaén, preciosa y desconocida provincia. La Sierra de Cazorla una belleza y tiene un microclima único ; ciudades como Ubeda o Baeza , y un poco conocido altiplano, el más extenso y elevado de España con un clima de alta montaña que en invierno que se te caen las pelotillas al suelo.
> 
> El contraste y diversidad de la peninsula Ibérica en paisajes, clima y gentes es alucinante pero el de Andalucia es elevado al cubo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052496
> ...



EN invierno lo normal cuando voy al tarbajo es ver mirando a la izquierda la nieve y la derecha el mar. Este año al menos ha nevado bien.


----------



## joser_jr (9 May 2022)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Ahora que lo mejor es poder ir o volver cuando no vaya ni vuelva tanta gente. Eso se consigue jubilándose uno...



Por suerte, o por desgracia, me quedan 30 años para eso. Así que tendré que seguir evitando como pueda los atascos que se crean en la AP-4 entre Las Cabezas y Los Palacios desde que quitaron el peaje. Te juro que a veces hecho de menos el peaje.


----------



## Rocker (9 May 2022)

Yo aún no conozco Andalucía, quiero ir a visitar varias provincias, por supuesto Sevilla está entre los sitios a ver, pero odio el calor extremo, no lo soporto, soy del norte así que no estoy acostumbrado.

A mi mujer se le caen las bragas por este sevillano. Se ha visto todas sus series.


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Por suerte, o por desgracia, me quedan 30 años para eso. Así que tendré que seguir evitando como pueda los atascos que se crean en la AP-4 entre Las Cabezas y Los Palacios desde que quitaron el peaje. Te juro que a veces hecho de menos el peaje.



Pues sí. Yo también he pasado por eso salir cuando se puede y ya. Recuerdo una vez que tenía a la familia allí e iba los fines de semana, un viernes esperando a que la temperatura bajase algo pero no había manera. Me puse en camino a las 7 de la tarde por supuesto sin aire acondicionado. Tiré por Lebrija y me acuerdo porque vi a un señor con una manguera en su casa y le pedí que me remojase el coche de lo que ardía la chapa. Tras eso me metí en una cafetería y me tomé dos granizadas. No palmé de milagro.


----------



## Bien boa (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Como ya sabía lo que había lo vivía como una experiencia meteorológica extrema. La meteorología es una de
> mis aficiones y siempre es curioso vivir situaciones así. El clima en la España interior es miserable en casi todas
> las partes.



Y una afición miserable y con muchos sinsabores. Yo, también como aficionado, toda mi vida esperando una nevada en Madrid en condiciones y Filomena me pilló viviendo en Sevilla. Y soy del 66.


----------



## Don Minervo (9 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Y una afición miserable y con muchos sinsabores. Yo, también como aficionado, toda mi vida esperando una nevada en Madrid en condiciones y Filomena me pilló viviendo en Sevilla. Y soy del 66.



Pues no espere ver nevar por estos lares oiga. Aqui queda cada vez menos gente que recuerda la ultima nevada.


----------



## Castellano (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Como ya sabía lo que había lo vivía como una experiencia meteorológica extrema. La meteorología es una de
> mis aficiones y siempre es curioso vivir situaciones así. El *clima en la España interior es miserable en casi todas
> las partes.*



El verano de la meseta norte, que prácticamente son dos meses (Julio y Agosto) no tiene nada que ver con el de Madrid, La Mancha y no digamos ya el interior de Andalucía.

Aquí por la noche refresca, y las máximas rondan los 30 grados y solo durante unas horas (de 15:00 a 19:00), solo esporádicamente se superan los 35 grados, en días contados, en lo que los medios suelen calificar de ola de calor (yo lo llamo canícula de toda la vida)


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Y una afición miserable y con muchos sinsabores. Yo, también como aficionado, toda mi vida esperando una nevada en Madrid en condiciones y Filomena me pilló viviendo en Sevilla. Y soy del 66.





joser_jr dijo:


> Pero es que Europa es un continente muy frío. Y la mayoría de los climas europeos son una mierda precisamente por ser demasiado fríos.
> 
> De hecho, en poquísimos sitios de Europa, hay mas días desagradables al año por el calor que por el frío. Sevilla es uno de ellos. A cambio, el tener un verano largo en Sevilla también hace que en Diciembre se esté agusto mientras en la mayoría de Europa te mueres de frío. Ser la ciudad mas calurosa del continente mas frío (sin contar la Antartida), no es algo malo ni mucho menos.
> 
> ...



Sevilla está bien de noviembre a febrero, y ya en este mes según el día ya hay que buscar la sombra.
No es ni bueno ni malo, es como es, y a mí que me gusta el frío pues no me va. Ojo, el frío, no la humedad ni el xirimiri ni el clima de Holanda que no 
es ni una cosa ni otra.


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El verano de la meseta norte, que prácticamente son dos meses (Julio y Agosto) no tiene nada que ver con el de Madrid, La Mancha y no digamos ya el interior de Andalucía.
> 
> Aquí por la noche refresca, y las máximas rondan los 30 grados y solo durante unas horas (de 15:00 a 19:00), solo esporádicamente se superan los 35 grados, en días contados, en lo que los medios suelen calificar de ola de calor (yo lo llamo canícula de toda la vida)



Sí, evidententemente Burgos y Toledo no tienen nada que ver climatologicamente. De Madrid hacia
abajo la cosa cambia drásticamente. También de
Este a Oeste, no es lo mismo Benavente que Miranda de Ebro, donde aún se nota la influencia del
Cantábrico.


----------



## Republicano (9 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pa alucinar, escucho a gente de Granada todos los días y en mi vida ni cuando he subido lo había escuchado, lo habitual es zonas de SEvilla o de Córdoba.



Y Jaén. Mi pueblo es uno de los 7 pueblos de Jaén donde se sesea.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Y Jaén. Mi pueblo es uno de los 7 pueblos de Jaén donde se sesea.



Si, el acento es muy heterogéneo, sin contar otros aspectos aparte del seseo. Una provincia que he visitado este año unas cuantas veces, aún me quedan muchos sitios en este país.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Yo aún no conozco Andalucía, quiero ir a visitar varias provincias, por supuesto Sevilla está entre los sitios a ver, pero odio el calor extremo, no lo soporto, soy del norte así que no estoy acostumbrado.
> 
> A mi mujer se le caen las bragas por este sevillano. Se ha visto todas sus series.



OToño y primavera, algunas zonas en invierno estarás en la gloria como la costa malafolla, eso si, que no pillen días de viento.


----------



## Galvani (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Yo aún no conozco Andalucía, quiero ir a visitar varias provincias, por supuesto Sevilla está entre los sitios a ver, pero odio el calor extremo, no lo soporto, soy del norte así que no estoy acostumbrado.
> 
> A mi mujer se le caen las bragas por este sevillano. Se ha visto todas sus series.



O sea que con el que se parezca te va a cornear... Parece que encima te hace ilusión. Eso no se puede decir en un foro joder.


----------



## Castellano (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Sí, evidententemente Burgos y Toledo no tienen nada que ver climatologicamente. De Madrid hacia
> abajo la cosa cambia drásticamente. *También de
> Este a Oeste*, no es lo mismo Benavente que Miranda de Ebro, donde aún se nota la influencia del
> Cantábrico.



Lo que más se nota efectivamente más incluso que por latitud.

Refresca más en Burgos que en León, a similar altitud y latitud, y más en Valladolid que en Zamora a parecida altura y latitud igualmente.

El viento NE que se levanta a última hora de la tarde en Burgos, siempre llega a Palencia y Valladolid un par de horas más tarde, pero muchas veces no llega a Salamanca o al menos no con tanta intensidad


----------



## juanpedro (10 May 2022)

Procuro ir a mi trabajo en el Centro en coche de caballos. En Semana Santa tengo unos palcos, en la Feria voy a mi caseta con mis amigos y al Rocio voy por todo lo alto. He comprado un piso de 600.000 euros en La Buhaira.
Eso sí,mis hijos van a un colegio público de la zona, donde suspenden un montón de asignaturas. El mayor con 16, aunque es muy listo, ha repetido. Este año está a punto de repetir otra vez. El otro día llegó a mi casa un jueves borracho y está ya con los porros. Me dijo que estaba en el Colegio.
A la de 14, le doy una paga de 100 euros para salir los fines de semana. Yo creo que mis hijos son muy buenos y van a ser los mejores. 
He ganado mucho dinero cuando fui un alto cargo de mi partido. Como llevaba muchos años trabajando,me han hecho fijo en IDEA, ahora lo han cambiado de nombre.


----------



## Alcazar (10 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> SE equivoca, el mapa del ceceo y seso no es para nada homogéneo, hay estudios al respecto, algunos de bastantes páginas. En una misa provincia puede tener los dos, incluso en pueblos cercanos, en Cordoba por ejemplo, zonas de ceceo y de seseo, en Jaén igual, enn Granada, no es lo mismo la costa que la capital o la zona NOrte, Almería tres cuartos de lo mismo, etc. Además, hay zonas donde se pronuncia la s primera, al principio de a palabra pero la final o se aspira, se pierde, eso le stá pasando a gente de fuera de Andalucía cuando lleva tiempo aquí o incluso sin llevarlo, pero no se dan cuenta, la s final hace que se hable más lento. También puedes tener el plural haciendo 10 vocales, 5 abiertas para el mismo o hacerlo con h aspirada, etc. Algunos se creen que el acento de Andalucía es el seseo de Sevilla. En Cádiz no se parece nada el acento de los pueblos blancos al de la capital o el campo Gibraltar, además de las mezclas debido al m0vimiento de personas. Luego hay cosas raras como le paso a Lola Flores, que hizo una mezcla de intentar usar la s cuando no le era natural.



En Cádiz el seseo extremo es solo propio de los capitalinos jondos del casco antiguo, en el resto de la provincia, mas zetas que en los tanques de Putin.


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Pues porque es mejor que ese tiempo que estás agusto sea el 70% a que sea el 50% o el 20% (como cuando vivía en Holanda). Obviamente, sería mejor que el 95% del tiempo se esté agusto como en Canarias.
> 
> En Valladolid no siempre se está agusto en verano. Yo, de hecho, he pasado calor allí en Agosto haciendo turismo. Julio y Agosto en Valladolid son casi como Junio y Septiembre en Sevilla.
> 
> ...






Castellano dijo:


> El verano de la meseta norte, que prácticamente son dos meses (Julio y Agosto) no tiene nada que ver con el de Madrid, La Mancha y no digamos ya el interior de Andalucía.
> 
> Aquí por la noche refresca, y las máximas rondan los 30 grados y solo durante unas horas (de 15:00 a 19:00), solo esporádicamente se superan los 35 grados, en días contados, en lo que los medios suelen calificar de ola de calor (yo lo llamo canícula de toda la vida)



Cito los 2 mensajes porque voy a referirme a los 2.
Yo lo que quiero decir, es que de qué me sirve a mi "estar a gusto" el 70% del tiempo (bajemoslo a un 65% para los que somos más calurosos, que de junio a septiembre no vamos a disfrutar para nada del clima sevillano, y eso son 4 meses de 12), si a cambio, tengo que sufrir 2 meses en los que no se puede ni pisar la calle de 12 a 21 casi ningún día, y otros 2 mas donde aunque se pueda pisar, no vas a "estar a gusto".
Y además el peor mes es cuando probablemente estés de vacaciones, lo que te obliga a escapar aunque no tengas un duro.
Eso no es un buen clima para nada, salvo que te guste mucho el calor.

Yo no he dicho que el clima de Valladolid sea bueno, pero lo prefiero al de la mayoría de España. No tienes la humedad del Mediterraneo o la costa Sur, ni las lluvias constantes del Cantábrico, ni los veranos torridos del sur del sistema central para abajo.
Yo creo que salvo Canarias, otras capitales de la meseta norte o valle del Ebro, o zonas de montaña del sur, el clima de cualquier capital española es peor que el de Valladolid, salvo que te guste mucho el calor y solo sufras con el frio, obviamente.

Por otro lado, junio y septiembre en Sevilla no tienen nada que ver con Julio o Agosto en Valladolid, aunque se aproximen en valores absolutos (que aun así, están un poco por encima en Sevilla). ¿Por qué digo esto?
Si nos quedamos con las temperaturas absolutas puede llevar a engaño, pero la diferencia está en las noches y las mañanas.
En Valladolid la mayoría de las noches de julio y agosto sopla la brisa del norteste (si, si, no me lo invento, es brisa porque llega desde el Cantabrico entrando por el pasillo de Burgos), pero más flojo y menos frio que en esa ciudad, aunque suficiente para refrescar.
Eso en Sevilla no lo tienes en junio y septiembre, por lo que ni siquiera los puedes comparar con el julio y agosto pucelanos, mucho más benignos.

La consecuencia: que salvo en Saharianas con viento sur, la mayoría de los días de julio y agosto en Valladolid vas a llegar a las 14 de la tarde sin pasar de los 28 o 30 grados, que apenas hay 2 o 3 noches tropicales cada verano, y algunos veranos ninguna, y por la noche si abres las ventanas puedes refrescar la casa.

El otro mensaje que he citado lo explica perfectamente, aunque la máxima sea de 35 grados, solo va a pasar de los 30 durante unas pocas horas al día. (De 15 a 20)
Si tu todo un sevillano pasaste calor en agosto, es que viniste durante una de esas saharianas, que son los unicos días del año donde puedes sufrir mas de 30 a partir de las 12.

El noviembre de Valladolid si tanto te horroriza, lo puedes descontar por los 10 días frios cada mes que tenga Sevilla en diciembre, enero y en febrero, que aunque tenga buenas medias cada uno de esos meses, también tendrá días fríos de lluvia y mucho viento, donde no se esté tan "a gusto".

Por tanto, solo te queda elegir con que te quedas
1. O "sufrir" los diciembre, enero y febrero de Valladolid, a menudo soleados, aunque haga frío por las mañanas o llueva algún día, a cambio del par julio-agosto más benigno de la península donde vas a poder disfrutar de sol, terrazas y piscina sin pasar demasiado calor y con noches de brisa, salvo en saharianas (unos 10-15 días por verano) donde si vas a pasar calor, pero pudiendo salir de casa.
2. O bien, quedarte con el benigno invierno sevillano donde los días que no llueva vas a estar "a gusto" a cambio de sufrir el peor verano de toda España.
Yo, que odio el calor, y si hace frio lo soluciono con un buen abrigo, lo tengo claro.

Eso si, si tuviera que elegir el mejor clima de España, me quedo con Canarias, es otro nivel a años luz de cualquier clima peninsular. Alli, salvo saharianas y 4 dias de lluvia en invierno, se está "a gusto" todo el año.



Castellano dijo:


> Lo que más se nota efectivamente más incluso que por latitud.
> 
> Refresca más en Burgos que en León, a similar altitud y latitud, y más en Valladolid que en Zamora a parecida altura y latitud igualmente.
> 
> El viento NE que se levanta a última hora de la tarde en Burgos, siempre llega a Palencia y Valladolid un par de horas más tarde, pero muchas veces no llega a Salamanca o al menos no con tanta intensidad



Esa brisa noreste es la que hace que Palencia y Valladolid tengan el verano más agradable de toda la España peninsular para esa altitud y latitud.
Si la Cordillera Cantábrica fuera tan elevada en Burgos como en León, ese fenómeno no existiría y podríamos hablar de tener un verano muy similar al de Madrid en estas dos ciudades.
Yo creo que el pasillo montañoso de Burgos es el accidente geográfico que más beneficia el clima de la meseta, pues lo suaviza tanto en invierno (muchísimas menos heladas en Valladolid o Palencia que en León), como en verano (noches muchísimo mas frescas que en Madrid).
Además supone un aporte extra de humedad en las danas, sin el cual la precipitación en Valladolid sería mucho menor en invierno, aunque a cambio destruya parte de la convección en verano en la capital.


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Sí, evidententemente Burgos y Toledo no tienen nada que ver climatologicamente. De Madrid hacia
> abajo la cosa cambia drásticamente. También de
> Este a Oeste, no es lo mismo Benavente que Miranda de Ebro, donde aún se nota la influencia del
> Cantábrico.



Fijate si será diferente que Burgos a partir de las 18 no tiene verano.


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Y una afición miserable y con muchos sinsabores. Yo, también como aficionado, toda mi vida esperando una nevada en Madrid en condiciones y Filomena me pilló viviendo en Sevilla. Y soy del 66.



Pues yo llevo toda la vida esperando una nevada en Valladolid en condiciones, y que no se deshaga al día siguiente con la lluvia, y sigo esperando.
Al menos en Madrid es algo que sucede una vez cada 50 años. En Valladolid debe ser una vez cada mil o así.


----------



## Sibarita (10 May 2022)

En España el sitio donde más calor he pasado en mi vida fue en La Gomera. Recuerdo estar comiendo en un restaurante y había una exhibición del silbo gomero y tenían las ventanas abiertas. El sudor me caía a chorros y no soy de sudar fácil. Creí que moría allí. 

Ahora donde vivo, que no es España los veranos son tan húmedos y cálidos que solamente el parpadear ya es motivo para sudar. 
Sevillanos que han venido a verme se han puesto MALOS del calor insoportable que hace. No digo más.


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Fijate si será diferente que Burgos a partir de las 18 no tiene verano.



Como Pamplona o Vitoria. De hecho el día que hizo
41.6 en Pamplona de máxima, para las 6 de la tarde
ya había bajado la temperatura 20 grados, entró el
Norte y refrescó como el 99% de los días.

En Sevilla no refresca absolutamente nada y las noches son atroces, peor aún que los días. Puedo 
tolerar el calor de día a cambio de que refresque 
al atardecer, pero si a las 12 de la noche tienes 28
grados, chungo.


----------



## doubleblack (10 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Cito los 2 mensajes porque voy a referirme a los 2.
> Yo lo que quiero decir, es que de qué me sirve a mi "estar a gusto" el 70% del tiempo (bajemoslo a un 65% para los que somos más calurosos, que de junio a septiembre no vamos a disfrutar para nada del clima sevillano, y eso son 4 meses de 12), si a cambio, tengo que sufrir 2 meses en los que no se puede ni pisar la calle de 12 a 21 casi ningún día, y otros 2 mas donde aunque se pueda pisar, no vas a "estar a gusto".
> Y además el peor mes es cuando probablemente estés de vacaciones, lo que te obliga a escapar aunque no tengas un duro.
> Eso no es un buen clima para nada, salvo que te guste mucho el calor.
> ...



¿A qué persona normal le puede gustar eso? He estado en Valladolid varias veces y es un puto infierno de frío.

Es que para mí incluso en Sevilla hace frío. Los países más felices del mundo son los más calientes… Por algo será.

No veo la hora de poder dejar Europa y su puñetero frío infernal para siempre y vivir todo el año a 30 y tantos grados.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En Cádiz el seseo extremo es solo propio de los capitalinos jondos del casco antiguo, en el resto de la provincia, mas zetas que en los tanques de Putin.



YO note en el campo de Gibraltar mezcla, en la sierra sin duda.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 May 2022)

juanpedro dijo:


> Procuro ir a mi trabajo en el Centro en coche de caballos. En Semana Santa tengo unos palcos, en la Feria voy a mi caseta con mis amigos y al Rocio voy por todo lo alto. He comprado un piso de 600.000 euros en La Buhaira.
> Eso sí,mis hijos van a un colegio público de la zona, donde suspenden un montón de asignaturas. El mayor con 16, aunque es muy listo, ha repetido. Este año está a punto de repetir otra vez. El otro día llegó a mi casa un jueves borracho y está ya con los porros. Me dijo que estaba en el Colegio.
> A la de 14, le doy una paga de 100 euros para salir los fines de semana. Yo creo que mis hijos son muy buenos y van a ser los mejores.
> He ganado mucho dinero cuando fui un alto cargo de mi partido. Como llevaba muchos años trabajando,me han hecho fijo en IDEA, ahora lo han cambiado de nombre.



Buena novela, tiene maneras.


----------



## Pili33 (10 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> En España el sitio donde más calor he pasado en mi vida fue en La Gomera. Recuerdo estar comiendo en un restaurante y había una exhibición del silbo gomero y tenían las ventanas abiertas. El sudor me caía a chorros y no soy de sudar fácil. Creí que moría allí.
> 
> *Ahora donde vivo, que no es España los veranos son tan húmedos y cálidos que solamente el parpadear ya es motivo para sudar.*
> Sevillanos que han venido a verme se han puesto MALOS del calor insoportable que hace. No digo más.



¿dónde vives para no ir?


----------



## sivigliano (10 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Pero si ya Jerez estando dentro de la misma provincia de Cádiz es bastante seco el verano, en Sevilla mucho más. Que brisas marinas ni nada por dios jajaj



Yo vivo a menos de 3 km del Guadalquivir y hay poca humedad ambiental. Si acaso las zonas pegadas al río sí tienen humedad. Corroboro lo del calor. Prefiero 40 grados de Sevilla a 34/35 de Barcelona, Valencia o Alicante. Es más agobiante el calor húmedo.


----------



## Sibarita (10 May 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> ¿dónde vives para no ir?



Una isla en Asia.


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> ¿A qué persona normal le puede gustar eso? He estado en Valladolid varias veces y es un puto infierno de frío.
> 
> Es que para mí incluso en Sevilla hace frío. Los países más felices del mundo son los más calientes… Por algo será.
> 
> ...



Yo no digo que el clima de Valladolid sea bueno, solo digo que prefiero pasar el invierno de Valladolid a cambio de no tener que pasar el calor sevillano o madrileño.

Si a ti te gusta el calor, vete a sevilla en verano, y en invierno te piras a Canarias. Serias feliz la mitad del año en cada lado, si puedes permitirtelo, claro.


----------



## 917 (10 May 2022)

juanpedro dijo:


> Procuro ir a mi trabajo en el Centro en coche de caballos. En Semana Santa tengo unos palcos, en la Feria voy a mi caseta con mis amigos y al Rocio voy por todo lo alto. He comprado un piso de 600.000 euros en La Buhaira.
> Eso sí,mis hijos van a un colegio público de la zona, donde suspenden un montón de asignaturas. El mayor con 16, aunque es muy listo, ha repetido. Este año está a punto de repetir otra vez. El otro día llegó a mi casa un jueves borracho y está ya con los porros. Me dijo que estaba en el Colegio.
> A la de 14, le doy una paga de 100 euros para salir los fines de semana. Yo creo que mis hijos son muy buenos y van a ser los mejores.
> He ganado mucho dinero cuando fui un alto cargo de mi partido. Como llevaba muchos años trabajando,me han hecho fijo en IDEA, ahora lo han cambiado de nombre.



_"Si non é vero, é ben trovato_"
(dicho napolitano).


----------



## angek (10 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En Cádiz el seseo extremo es solo propio de los capitalinos jondos del casco antiguo, en el resto de la provincia, mas zetas que en los tanques de Putin.



En este caso, se cumple lo que pasa en Sevilla y la atracción por su área de influencia se extiende a Cádiz y a Huelva.

En Granada pasa igual e intuyo que es a medias por influencia (no declarada. Se supone que tenemos que odiar a los sevillanos o algo) o por lo que decía de evitar hablar como los provincianos. 

He encontrado este mapica: 







Y noto que no aplica en las capitales. 

O como bien indica Alcazar, en los núcleos viejos de las capitales. 

El extrarradio de Granada y Sevilla es ceceante a lluvia esputera.


----------



## Bien boa (10 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Pues porque es mejor que ese tiempo que estás agusto sea el 70% a que sea el 50% o el 20% (como cuando vivía en Holanda). Obviamente, sería mejor que el 95% del tiempo se esté agusto como en Canarias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi el clima de Valladolid no me gusta, tiene lo malo de todo pese a estar en la meseta norte. Llueve poco, las nieblas persistente son legendarias y depresivas; no aportan nada y son la muerte en vida. Y en verano calor y pocas tormentas.

Prefiero no obstante el clima de Valladolid al de Badajoz. Como dice el refrán , en la sierra o a 100 leguas de ella


----------



## Bien boa (10 May 2022)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Pues no espere ver nevar por estos lares oiga. Aqui queda cada vez menos gente que recuerda la ultima nevada.



Pues no se que decirle, pero es más fácil ver un paquetón de nieve el la Sierra Norte de Sevilla que en muchos lugares de mitad norte, pero hay que tener paciencia y suerte.

Adjunto una foto que me pasaron de la sierra de Sevilla a 600 m de altitud en una nevada en 2013.

Hubo una de 30 cm en 2010 y en los 90 una de mas de 60 cm que tronchó las ramas de miles de olivos. En Madrid, salvo Filomena, nunca se vió salvo a final de febrero de 1984 en barrios de la zona norte de la capital.








Edito: Yo todavía no he visto un triste copo. Por pura estadistica me queda menos.


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> ¿A qué persona normal le puede gustar eso? He estado en Valladolid varias veces y es un puto infierno de frío.
> 
> Es que para mí incluso en Sevilla hace frío. Los países más felices del mundo son los más calientes… Por algo será.
> 
> ...





A ver si vas a ser un reptil.


----------



## Covid Bryant (10 May 2022)

Vaya mierda de downies, unos hablando de zezeo paleto y otros con Valladolid ni se sabe cuáles son más tontos.

De Sevilla en si res.


----------



## Don Minervo (10 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Pues no se que decirle, pero es más fácil ver un paquetón de nieve el la Sierra Norte de Sevilla que en muchos lugares de mitad norte, pero hay que tener paciencia y suerte.
> 
> Adjunto una foto que me pasaron de la sierra de Sevilla a 600 m de altitud en una nevada en 2013.
> 
> ...



Bastante habitual lo de la sierra norte. En pueblos del sur de Badajoz o norte de Huelva que están a una hora de la capital también es habitual que caigan copos.


----------



## doubleblack (10 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Yo no digo que el clima de Valladolid sea bueno, solo digo que prefiero pasar el invierno de Valladolid a cambio de no tener que pasar el calor sevillano o madrileño.
> 
> Si a ti te gusta el calor, vete a sevilla en verano, y en invierno te piras a Canarias. Serias feliz la mitad del año en cada lado, si puedes permitirtelo, claro.



El clima de Valladolid no es bueno, el de Sevilla a excepción del verano tampoco (y le falta playa) y el de Canarias es templadito (y el agua está un poco fría).

No obstante, he estado en toda España y puedo decir que, con todo, la mejor ciudad es Sevilla, pues sus defectos se compensan con mucho con sus virtudes.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (10 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> A ver si vas a ser un reptil.



Pues puede ser. También puede ser que siempre he querido vivir en un sitio cálido porque llevo mal el frío y siempre me ha tocado vivir en sitios fríos.

Para mí, todo lo que sea menos de 30 grados, es frío. A mí me gusta salir a la calle y sudar.

No tiene comparación el refrescarse con el calentarse. Es mucho más placentero lo primero.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## la_trotona (10 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Yo vivo a menos de 3 km del Guadalquivir y hay poca humedad ambiental. Si acaso las zonas pegadas al río sí tienen humedad. Corroboro lo del calor. Prefiero 40 grados de Sevilla a 34/35 de Barcelona, Valencia o Alicante. Es más agobiante el calor húmedo.



Todavía mejor el calor seco de 35 grados en Madrid.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



El calor que hace allí en verano es absolutamente brutal.

¿Por cierto sigue habiendo peleas en los locales del rio por la noche? La ultima vez que estuve allí fue en el 2000 y vi un buen par de peleas con bardeos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todavía mejor el calor seco de 35 grados en Madrid.



me quedo con el calor seco de Madrid mucho antes, no jodas. 

En Sevilla en Julio-Agosto la vida durante el dia es dura, muy dura. Recuerdo que muchos sitios cerraban a las 13:00 y no abrian hasta las 18.00 o asi.

Alli he visto los relojes-termometro en el puto parque de maria luisa a 50º. No recuerdo ningun otro sitio donde haya pasado mas calor.


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> me quedo con el calor seco de Madrid mucho antes, no jodas.
> 
> En Sevilla en Julio-Agosto la vida durante el dia es dura, muy dura. Recuerdo que muchos sitios cerraban a las 13:00 y no abrian hasta las 18.00 o asi.
> 
> Alli he visto los relojes-termometro en el puto parque de maria luisa a 50º. No recuerdo ningun otro sitio donde haya pasado mas calor.



Tenía una compañera de trabajo de Montoro (Córdoba), que casi siempre da las máximas de España y decía
que en su pueblo hacía aún más calor que en Sevilla capital. Y es así, el año pasado en la ola de calor de la
virgen de agosto llegaron a los 47º oficiales. En Sevilla nos quedamos en unos "modestos" 45 gradetes


----------



## joser_jr (10 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> El clima de Valladolid no es bueno, el de Sevilla *a excepción del verano tampoco* (y le falta playa) y *el de Canarias es templadito* (y el agua está un poco fría).
> 
> No obstante, he estado en toda España y puedo decir que, con todo, la mejor ciudad es Sevilla, pues sus defectos se compensan con mucho con sus virtudes.
> 
> ...



Pocos amantes del calor mas exagerados he visto.

¿Para ti cual es el clima ideal? ¿El de Luxor?


----------



## joser_jr (10 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Tenía una compañera de trabajo de Montoro (Córdoba), que casi siempre da las máximas de España y decía
> que en su pueblo hacía aún más calor que en Sevilla capital. Y es así, el año pasado en la ola de calor de la
> virgen de agosto llegaron a los 47º oficiales. En Sevilla nos quedamos en unos "modestos" 45 gradetes



Siempre se ha dicho que la población con mas calor es Ecija, aunque no se si es verdad.


----------



## joser_jr (10 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> No veo la hora de poder dejar Europa y su puñetero frío infernal para siempre y vivir todo el año a 30 y tantos grados.



Ten cuidado al elegir el país porque en la mayoría de países que tienen siempre 30 y tantos grados, también suelen tener varios meses insorportables de lluvia constante. Y una humedad dificilmente soportable.

Para mi gusto, Canarias tiene el clima ideal (sobre todo la parte sur de las islas) y está en España.


----------



## joser_jr (10 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Una isla en Asia.



Por lo que has contado.... es muy probable que vivas en Singapur. O si no, en alguna isla indonesia.


----------



## doubleblack (10 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Pocos amantes del calor mas exagerados he visto.
> 
> ¿Para ti cual es el clima ideal? ¿El de Luxor?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053703



No tanto. Quiero esto y esto voy a tener con 50 y pocos años.








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (10 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Ten cuidado al elegir el país porque en la mayoría de países que tienen siempre 30 y tantos grados, también suelen tener varios meses insorportables de lluvia constante. Y una humedad dificilmente soportable.
> 
> Para mi gusto, Canarias tiene el clima ideal (sobre todo la parte sur de las islas) y está en España.



Yo quiero retirarme en Cartagena de Indias.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Baubens2 (10 May 2022)

Que tal es el barrio de los pajaritoh para vivir?


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Siempre se ha dicho que la población con mas calor es Ecija, aunque no se si es verdad.



En promedio anual quizás Écija supere a Montoro por poco, porque el invierno en Córdoba es más
frío que el de Sevilla por su mayor continentalidad. De hecho en Córdoba capital hiela todos los
años pero en Sevilla capital es raro que lo haga.


----------



## Bien boa (10 May 2022)

45º o 47º es el mismo infierno, no creo que notes la diferencia. No entiendo como a la gente le puede gustar vivir en sitios como Abu Dhabi , donde la media de las mínimas de verano es de 31º. Y un dia tras otro igual, y sin poder escapar a ver un triste árbol , no una palmera. Y todo el dia el aire acondicionado encendido.

El aire acondicionado posiblemente sea la única manera de sobrevivir al verano en una ciudad; pero hemos olvidado el legado de nuestros antepasados y así nos va. Tengo la gran suerte de vivir en una casa de 1850 rehabilitada ( provincia de Sevilla) y digo suerte porque la temperatura en verano no pasa de 25 º sin ser el típico sótano donde se pueden criar champiñones. Es como si la propia casa se autoregulara la temperatura , es acojonante . la humedad se mantiene todo el año en torno al 40% o 50% en el interior ( tengo radiadores en invierno). Por supuesto fachada encalada manda, y la cubierta se aisló muy bien en su momento. Las ventanas son nuevas , doble acristalamiento pero no de las mejores. 

Instalé Aire acondionado porque la obra se hizo en 2015 y el verano de ese año fué apocaliptico de calor y me acojoné, pero no he vuelto a usar el aire desde entonces , lo mismo se le ha ido hasta el gas.


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> A mi el clima de Valladolid no me gusta, tiene lo malo de todo pese a estar en la meseta norte. Llueve poco, las nieblas persistente son legendarias y depresivas; no aportan nada y son la muerte en vida. Y en verano calor y pocas tormentas.
> 
> Prefiero no obstante el clima de Valladolid al de Badajoz. Como dice el refrán , en la sierra o a 100 leguas de ella



Es que Badajoz también, madre de dios, qué ejemplo has ido a poner.


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> 45º o 47º es el mismo infierno, no creo que notes la diferencia. No entiendo como a la gente le puede gustar vivir en sitios como Abu Dhabi , donde la media de las mínimas de verano es de 31º. Y un dia tras otro igual, y sin poder escapar a ver un triste árbol , no una palmera. Y todo el dia el aire acondicionado encendido.
> 
> El aire acondicionado posiblemente sea la única manera de sobrevivir al verano en una ciudad; pero hemos olvidado el legado de nuestros antepasados y así nos va. Tengo la gran suerte de vivir en una casa de 1850 rehabilitada ( provincia de Sevilla) y digo suerte porque la temperatura en verano no pasa de 25 º sin ser el típico sótano donde se pueden criar champiñones. Es como si la propia casa se autoregulara la temperatura , es acojonante . la humedad se mantiene todo el año en torno al 40% o 50% en el interior ( tengo radiadores en invierno). Por supuesto fachada encalada manda, y la cubierta se aisló muy bien en su momento. Las ventanas son nuevas , doble acristalamiento pero no de las mejores.
> 
> Instalé Aire acondionado porque la obra se hizo en 2015 y el verano de ese año fué apocaliptico de calor y me acojoné, pero no he vuelto a usar el aire desde entonces , lo mismo se le ha ido hasta el gas.



A partir de 40º cada grado es un mundo. De 40 a 44 hay una diferencia abismal, piensa en el cuerpo humano,
con 38 de fiebre estás mal, con 39 jodido, con 40 con un pie en la tumba y con 41 ya puedes llamar al cura para
que te dé la extremaunción. A esos niveles un grado de diferencia es un mundo. Yo ha estado a 40 y a 45 y te 
puedo decir que lo de 45 grados es otro nivel superior.


----------



## Bien boa (10 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> A partir de 40º cada grado es un mundo. De 40 a 44 hay una diferencia abismal, piensa en el cuerpo humano,
> con 38 de fiebre estás mal, con 39 jodido, con 40 con un pie en la tumba y con 41 ya puedes llamar al cura para
> que te dé la extremaunción. A esos niveles un grado de diferencia es un mundo. Yo ha estado a 40 y a 45 y te
> puedo decir que lo de 45 grados es otro nivel superior.



Ja,ja,ja , recuerdo un viaje hace unos años a 45 º y en una gasolinera al salir del coche creo que fué en Trujillo el bofetón de calor al salir del coche jamás lo había vivido. Como cuando abres un horno.


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> A mi el clima de Valladolid no me gusta, tiene lo malo de todo pese a estar en la meseta norte. Llueve poco, las nieblas persistente son legendarias y depresivas; no aportan nada y son la muerte en vida. Y en verano calor y pocas tormentas.
> 
> Prefiero no obstante el clima de Valladolid al de Badajoz. Como dice el refrán , en la sierra o a 100 leguas de ella



Para los amantes de la meteo el clima de Valladolid es lo mas insulso y aburrido que hay.
No tienes nieve, ni lluvias torrenciales ni tormentas apenas. Para colmo, lo poco "entretenido" que tiene, las nieblas y cencelladas, es lo que menos suele gustar a la gente de fuera. 

Pero para estar "a gusto", no creo que sea el peor clima de España, ni siquiera de los peores. Yo que odio el calor excesivo, doy gracias a dios de no estar al sur del sistema central. 
Aquí en verano a veces hace calor, pero gracias al ventilador de Burgos por las noches y las mañanas se puede vivir y respirar a gusto. Eso de Madrid para abajo y en levante no existe, y prácticamente entre el 10 de junio y el 10 de septiembre vives en un agobio permanente.
Y tampoco tenemos el no verano del Cantábrico, Burgos, Vitoria o Pamplona.


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> El clima de Valladolid no es bueno, el de Sevilla a excepción del verano tampoco (y le falta playa) y el de Canarias es templadito (y el agua está un poco fría).
> 
> No obstante, he estado en toda España y puedo decir que, con todo, la mejor ciudad es Sevilla, pues sus defectos se compensan con mucho con sus virtudes.
> 
> ...



Pues vete al Sahara en verano que seguro que no pasas frío, y para el invierno te bajas al Congo.
Y si aun así te parece poco, me lo dices y te mando de una patada al Sol.


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Para los amantes de la meteo el clima de Valladolid es lo mas insulso y aburrido que hay.
> No tienes nieve, ni lluvias torrenciales ni tormentas apenas. Para colmo, lo poco "entretenido" que tiene, las nieblas y cencelladas, es lo que menos suele gustar a la gente de fuera.
> 
> Pero para estar "a gusto", no creo que sea el peor clima de España, ni siquiera de los peores. Yo que odio el calor excesivo, doy gracias a dios de no estar al sur del sistema central.
> ...



Hombre, Burgos, Vitoria y Pamplona tienen verano a su manera. Donde no hay verano es en la cornisa cantábrica.
Por ejemplo, en Pamplona puedes estar a 28-30 grados en verano y en San Sebastián xirimiri con 18-20 grados.
os


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Siempre se ha dicho que la población con mas calor es Ecija, aunque no se si es verdad.



Andújar en Jaén, Écija en Sevilla y Montoro en Córdoba deben ir a la par, pero por las mínimas mas altas, Andújar la peor de las 3, yo creo.
De todos modos por 1 o 2 grados no lo vas a notar, igualmente asfixiantes las 3.


----------



## astroman (10 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja , recuerdo un viaje hace unos años a 45 º y en una gasolinera al salir del coche creo que fué en Trujillo el bofetón de calor al salir del coche jamás lo había vivido. Como cuando abres un horno.



seria el mismo dia,porque a mi me paso igual justo en una gasolinera en trujillo,finales de junio 2017,ola de calor de esas africanas el coche marcaria 43 y ademas me chupe con el aire acondicionado jodido 200km,no se me olvidara ese viaje


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Hombre, Burgos, Vitoria y Pamplona tienen verano a su manera. Donde no hay verano es en la cornisa cantábrica.
> Por ejemplo, en Pamplona puedes estar a 28-30 grados en verano y en San Sebastián xirimiri con 18-20 grados.
> os



Cierto. En Burgos el verano solo se termina a las 18 de la tarde.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 May 2022)

Recuerdo un viaje a la Expo en el 92 en verano, y el calor era brutal: ni en mis viaje en verano a Israel y Jordania recuerdo tanto calor, que lo hacía.


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> No tanto. Quiero esto y esto voy a tener con 50 y pocos años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053733
> 
> ...



Esas temperaturas solo las tienes en climas ecuatoriales, donde además de mosquitos y enfermedades chungas, hay tanta humedad que te pasarías el día sudando.
Si te gusta sudar allá tu, pero yo creo que no sabes lo que dices.


----------



## INE (10 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Esos climas ecuatoriales son humedísimos, no sabes lo que dices.
> Precisamente esas nulas diferencias entre el día y la noche es por la humedad que hay, que impide que suban o bajen más las temperaturas.
> Si te gusta sudar allá tu.



Además en ese tipo de climas proliferan todo tipo de insectos y bichos asquerosos tamaño XXL. No me lo quiero ni imaginar.


----------



## ivanito (10 May 2022)

Yo creo que el friolero nos está troleando.
Y va y pone las temperaturas del agua del mar como ejemplo del lugar donde dice que quiere vivir, pero no dice que en ese lugar tienes 6 meses de lluvias sin parar.
Bonito clima, no hace frio pero sin parar de llover durante medio año y con humedades horribles, para pasarlo sudando durante todo el día.
Precioso.


----------



## doubleblack (10 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Pues vete al Sahara en verano que seguro que no pasas frío, y para el invierno te bajas al Congo.
> Y si aun así te parece poco, me lo dices y te mando de una patada al Sol.



No me gustan los climas desérticos, me gustan los climas tropicales.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (10 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Esas temperaturas solo las tienes en climas ecuatoriales, donde además de mosquitos y enfermedades chungas, hay tanta humedad que te pasarías el día sudando.
> Si te gusta sudar allá tu, pero yo creo que no sabes lo que dices.



Eso es lo de menos. Para eso existen las vacunas. Y ya he ido y me gusta; por eso quiero retirarme allí.

Y sí, me gusta llegar de la calle sudado, ducharme con agua fría, encender el aire acondicionado y tomarme una bebida bien fría. Esa sensación es incomparable en la vida.

Para nada es igual que llegar tiritando, poner la calefacción y tomarse un chocolate caliente.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (10 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Yo creo que el friolero nos está troleando.
> Y va y pone las temperaturas del agua del mar como ejemplo del lugar donde dice que quiere vivir, pero no dice que en ese lugar tienes 6 meses de lluvias sin parar.
> Bonito clima, no hace frio pero sin parar de llover durante medio año y con humedades horribles, para pasarlo sudando durante todo el día.
> Precioso.



Son las temperaturas ambiente. Y si llueve, llueve caliente. No me importa que llueva; me importa helarme de frío cuando llueve.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bien boa (10 May 2022)

astroman dijo:


> seria el mismo dia,porque a mi me paso igual justo en una gasolinera en trujillo,finales de junio 2017,ola de calor de esas africanas el coche marcaria 43 y ademas me chupe con el aire acondicionado jodido 200km,no se me olvidara ese viaje



Justo ese dia infernal¡¡¡ Yo suelo parar a comer en un sitio restaurante que se llama La Majada en Trujillo que normalmente puedes comer o cenar bajo unas pérgolas y está todo fresco y agradable y todo el mundo dentro como si fuera el armageddon ¡¡¡

Lo mismo eras el del surtidor de al lado, ja,ja


----------



## angek (10 May 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> me quedo con el calor seco de Madrid mucho antes, no jodas.
> 
> En Sevilla en Julio-Agosto la vida durante el dia es dura, muy dura. Recuerdo que muchos sitios cerraban a las 13:00 y no abrian hasta las 18.00 o asi.
> 
> Alli he visto los relojes-termometro en el puto parque de maria luisa a 50º. No recuerdo ningun otro sitio donde haya pasado mas calor.



Creo recordar (si hay algún leguleyo por aquí, que parta pan), que había un agravante para los delitos cometidos durante las horas de calor del verano en esos lugares. 

Similar a la nocturnidad.


----------



## astroman (11 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Justo ese dia infernal¡¡¡ Yo suelo parar a comer en un sitio restaurante que se llama La Majada en Trujillo que normalmente puedes comer o cenar bajo unas pérgolas y está todo fresco y agradable y todo el mundo dentro como si fuera el armageddon ¡¡¡
> 
> Lo mismo eras el del surtidor de al lado, ja,ja



Jajaja, si era esa gasolinera, recuerdo que el dependiente un gitano grandson, me dijo que me compraba el Toyota porque era ideal para ir de caza, le dije que se lo cambiaba por cualquier coche con aire, porque me estaba derritiendo dentro como la cera, y aún me quedan 60km para llegar al pueblo,, se respiraba fuego si, jajja


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Lo que más se nota efectivamente más incluso que por latitud.
> 
> Refresca más en Burgos que en León, a similar altitud y latitud, y más en Valladolid que en Zamora a parecida altura y latitud igualmente.
> 
> El viento NE que se levanta a última hora de la tarde en Burgos, siempre llega a Palencia y Valladolid un par de horas más tarde, pero muchas veces no llega a Salamanca o al menos no con tanta intensidad



Curioso debate el que habéis generado. Por un momento creía que estaba leyendo el hilo de los amantes de la meteorología. 

Básicamente es eso. La Cordillera Cantábrica tiene bastante menos altitud en el sector de los Montes Vascos y en La Bureba norte burgalesa que en la zona de Asturias y de Cantabria.
Por ello, en los días calurosos de julio y de agosto, al anochecer, por ahí se cuela el viento refrescante procedente del nordeste y va avanzando hacia el suroeste, siguiendo más o menos el recorrido de la AP-1 entre Miranda y Burgos, y de ahí hacia Valladolid siguiendo más o menos la A-62, siendo un potente mecanismo de refrescamiento nocturno veraniego en gran parte de la meseta norte.

Es como si hubiese un ventilador gigante en Miranda de Ebro que se enciende al anochecer para compensar el calor diurno y cuyo efecto suele abarcar toda la provincia burgalesa, el sur de la de Palencia, el este de la de Valladolid e incluso el norte de la de Segovia. En las ciudades de Salamanca, Ávila y Segovia es mucho más difícil que llegue ese viento refrescante nocturno veraniego; de hecho por el sur de Segovia (donde resido) lo normal es que llegue poquitas veces (y si llega lo hace ya muy avanzada la noche). Si nos vamos más al suroeste dentro de la meseta norte, por ejemplo a Ciudad Rodrigo o a la frontera hispanolusa en los Arribes del Duero, imagino que debe ser difícil que llegue hasta ahí.

A Madrid, Toledo o Cáceres no llega tanto por estar más al sur y más lejos del punto de inicio del fenómeno (el norte burgalés), como por estar por medio el Sistema Central con mayores altitudes que las que hay en el norte de Burgos.
En la ciudad de León creo que tampoco se da el fenómeno porque por el norte de dicha ciudad la Cordillera Cantábrica tiene bastante altitud y hace de barrera, así que teóricamente las noches de verano en León son menos ventosas y algo más cálidas que en Burgos.

En Soria y en el norte de Guadalajara no estoy seguro de si llega el fenómeno eólico con toda su intensidad, pero los registros climáticos indican que también refresca por las noches.

Como bien comenta el conforero @INE, en La Rioja y en Navarra también refresca casi siempre en las noches veraniegas aunque haga calor de día. Imagino que teóricamente en el valle del Ebro todo lo que pilla al oeste de Tarazona y de Tudela es teóricamente propenso a refrescamientos nocturnos veraniegos gracias al viento. En las ciudades de Zaragoza, Fraga y Lleida imagino que refresca algo menos y que se asemejan algo más a Madrid con sus calores nocturnos veraniegos y con sus vientos en calma.


----------



## Sibarita (11 May 2022)

[


Bien boa dijo:


> 45º o 47º es el mismo infierno, no creo que notes la diferencia. No entiendo como a la gente le puede gustar vivir en sitios como Abu Dhabi , donde la media de las mínimas de verano es de 31º. Y un dia tras otro igual, y sin poder escapar a ver un triste árbol , no una palmera. Y todo el dia el aire acondicionado encendido.
> 
> El aire acondicionado posiblemente sea la única manera de sobrevivir al verano en una ciudad; pero hemos olvidado el legado de nuestros antepasados y así nos va. Tengo la gran suerte de vivir en una casa de 1850 rehabilitada ( provincia de Sevilla) y digo suerte porque la temperatura en verano no pasa de 25 º sin ser el típico sótano donde se pueden criar champiñones. Es como si la propia casa se autoregulara la temperatura , es acojonante . la humedad se mantiene todo el año en torno al 40% o 50% en el interior ( tengo radiadores en invierno). Por supuesto fachada encalada manda, y la cubierta se aisló muy bien en su momento. Las ventanas son nuevas , doble acristalamiento pero no de las mejores.
> 
> Instalé Aire acondionado porque la obra se hizo en 2015 y el verano de ese año fué apocaliptico de calor y me acojoné, pero no he vuelto a usar el aire desde entonces , lo mismo se le ha ido hasta el gas.



Hace 30-40 años en Sevilla poca gente tenía aire acondicionado. Yo he pasado veranos en el último piso de un bloque, con el sol dando de pleno en la azotea, sin aire y con un ventilador. 
Recuerdo ir al Corte inglés y tener hasta frío dentro y luego salir y el bofetón de calor.


----------



## Alfa555 (11 May 2022)

Yo tengo una nueva jefa sevillana .. es lo más clásista que he visto en el mundo ... Viene trasladada de la delegación andaluza y quiere montar el mismo cortijo que tienen allí montado ...
Lleva 5 meses y la han denunciado 3 veces ....y la tía me dice que en Sevilla ,con más trabajadores la habían denunciado una sola vez en 3 años ...
Eso es porque en Andalucia los trabajadores son más mansos .. aquí esa estrategia no funciona ,le dije yo en enero ... La semana pasada me reconoció que estas tres denuncias le están tocando la moral ...no veas la cara que se le quedó cuando le dije que esas tres son la punta del iceberg .... Tiene otras 10 preparándose por detrás .... 

Y tú cómo lo sabes ,me dice ...los trabajadores confían en mi y me lo cuentan ...
Bueno y de quién son esas denuncias ??
Aún se escuchan mis risas en toda la oficina ...jajajajajj


----------



## Bien boa (11 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Curioso debate el que habéis generado. Por un momento creía que estaba leyendo el hilo de los amantes de la meteorología.
> 
> Básicamente es eso. La Cordillera Cantábrica tiene bastante menos altitud en el sector de los Montes Vascos y en La Bureba norte burgalesa que en la zona de Asturias y de Cantabria.
> Por ello, en los días calurosos de julio y de agosto, al anochecer, por ahí se cuela el viento refrescante procedente del nordeste y va avanzando hacia el suroeste, siguiendo más o menos el recorrido de la AP-1 entre Miranda y Burgos, y de ahí hacia Valladolid siguiendo más o menos la A-62, siendo un potente mecanismo de refrescamiento nocturno veraniego en gran parte de la meseta norte.
> ...



 Pareces un forero de la vieja guardia de Meteored.


----------



## ajenuz (11 May 2022)

Yo a veces pienso que a los tartessos más tontos los mandaron aquí en diciembre-enero desde las costas de Cádiz, Málaga y Huelva y se sentirían incluso afortunados. ¡¡¡Menuda hostia de realidad se llevarían a eso de los primeros vuelos de los vencejos!!!! 

Lo digo por lo extremo del calor, por si alguien es de fuera y no pilla lo de los pájaros...


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 May 2022)

SEEEVIIIILLAAAANOS, YONKIS Y GITAAAANOOOS.


----------



## ivanito (11 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Curioso debate el que habéis generado. Por un momento creía que estaba leyendo el hilo de los amantes de la meteorología.
> 
> Básicamente es eso. La Cordillera Cantábrica tiene bastante menos altitud en el sector de los Montes Vascos y en La Bureba norte burgalesa que en la zona de Asturias y de Cantabria.
> Por ello, en los días calurosos de julio y de agosto, al anochecer, por ahí se cuela el viento refrescante procedente del nordeste y va avanzando hacia el suroeste, siguiendo más o menos el recorrido de la AP-1 entre Miranda y Burgos, y de ahí hacia Valladolid siguiendo más o menos la A-62, siendo un potente mecanismo de refrescamiento nocturno veraniego en gran parte de la meseta norte.
> ...



En Zaragoza tienes el mismo fenómeno, pero de noroeste (Cierzo), potenciado por la orografía que encauza el viento en el valle. El aire entra por los montes vascos, que también tienen baja altitud, y se encauza por el valle del Ebro rumbo directo a Zaragoza.
Gracias a ello más de la mitad de las noches se duerme bien allí en verano.

La única diferencia con Valladolid es que cuando hay ponientada se les disparan las temperaturas, cosa que en la meseta no pasa, y las saharianas son más intensas por su baja altitud, sino Zaragoza tendría un verano muy similar a Valladolid.


----------



## ivanito (11 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Pareces un forero de la vieja guardia de Meteored.



El mundo es un pañuelo.
Yo tambien creo que es de meteored, un forero que escribía desde la sierra de Segovia.


----------



## ivanito (12 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Curioso debate el que habéis generado. Por un momento creía que estaba leyendo el hilo de los amantes de la meteorología.
> 
> Básicamente es eso. La Cordillera Cantábrica tiene bastante menos altitud en el sector de los Montes Vascos y en La Bureba norte burgalesa que en la zona de Asturias y de Cantabria.
> Por ello, en los días calurosos de julio y de agosto, al anochecer, por ahí se cuela el viento refrescante procedente del nordeste y va avanzando hacia el suroeste, siguiendo más o menos el recorrido de la AP-1 entre Miranda y Burgos, y de ahí hacia Valladolid siguiendo más o menos la A-62, siendo un potente mecanismo de refrescamiento nocturno veraniego en gran parte de la meseta norte.
> ...



Hablando de vientos nocturnos veraniegos, otro fenómeno local de las noches veraniegas en la meseta, sobretodo en olas de calor son los vientos catabaticos que soplan desde la sierra hacia Segovia capital, dando muchas veces mínimas tropicales similares a Madrid o incluso mayores.
Ese fenómeno creo que también se da en Avila, pero en mucha menor medida y con mínimas menos elevadas.

La diferencia es que al ser con viento fuerte y seco supongo que sean noches más llevaderas, mientras que en Madrid se dan las mismas temperaturas pero con viento en calma= noches mucho más agobiantes.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (12 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> 45º o 47º es el mismo infierno, no creo que notes la diferencia. No entiendo como a la gente le puede gustar vivir en sitios como Abu Dhabi , donde la media de las mínimas de verano es de 31º. Y un dia tras otro igual, y sin poder escapar a ver un triste árbol , no una palmera. Y todo el dia el aire acondicionado encendido.
> 
> El aire acondicionado posiblemente sea la única manera de sobrevivir al verano en una ciudad; pero hemos olvidado el legado de nuestros antepasados y así nos va. Tengo la gran suerte de vivir en una casa de 1850 rehabilitada ( provincia de Sevilla) y digo suerte porque la temperatura en verano no pasa de 25 º sin ser el típico sótano donde se pueden criar champiñones. Es como si la propia casa se autoregulara la temperatura , es acojonante . la humedad se mantiene todo el año en torno al 40% o 50% en el interior ( tengo radiadores en invierno). Por supuesto fachada encalada manda, y la cubierta se aisló muy bien en su momento. Las ventanas son nuevas , doble acristalamiento pero no de las mejores.
> 
> Instalé Aire acondionado porque la obra se hizo en 2015 y el verano de ese año fué apocaliptico de calor y me acojoné, pero no he vuelto a usar el aire desde entonces , lo mismo se le ha ido hasta el gas.



Las casas sevillanas eran así. Adaptadas al entorno mediante la observación y el ensayo y error durante siglos (como en prácticamente todas partes). Ahora los arquitectos son artistas y "cool" y necesitan mostrar que conocen cómo se hacen los edificios en Vancouver y Oslo. Por eso te ponen esas bonitas fachadas de cristal más o menos oscuro (porque son bonitas, ¿verdad?¿eh?) donde te gastas un pastón en calentar el ambiente en invierno y, sobre todo, en mantener una temperatura por debajo del límite de desnaturalización de las proteínas.

La tradición no se lleva nada. Ahora, vamos muy al norte a que nos enseñen a no ser "paco".


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Hablando de vientos nocturnos veraniegos, otro fenómeno local de las noches veraniegas en la meseta, sobretodo en olas de calor son los vientos catabaticos que soplan desde la sierra hacia Segovia capital, dando muchas veces mínimas tropicales similares a Madrid o incluso mayores.
> Ese fenómeno creo que también se da en Avila, pero en mucha menor medida y con mínimas menos elevadas.
> 
> La diferencia es que al ser con viento fuerte y seco supongo que sean noches más llevaderas, mientras que en Madrid se dan las mismas temperaturas pero con viento en calma= noches mucho más agobiantes.



Cierto. Ese tipo de vientos suelde darse de forma muy restringida y local en la sierra segoviana, pero su rango de acción no suele adentrarse mucho en las llanuras de la meseta norte. Por ejemplo a la zona de Cuellar o al sur de la provincia vallisoletana no llegan.


----------



## Bien boa (13 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Hablando de vientos nocturnos veraniegos, otro fenómeno local de las noches veraniegas en la meseta, sobretodo en olas de calor son los vientos catabaticos que soplan desde la sierra hacia Segovia capital, dando muchas veces mínimas tropicales similares a Madrid o incluso mayores.
> Ese fenómeno creo que también se da en Avila, pero en mucha menor medida y con mínimas menos elevadas.
> 
> La diferencia es que al ser con viento fuerte y seco supongo que sean noches más llevaderas, mientras que en Madrid se dan las mismas temperaturas pero con viento en calma= noches mucho más agobiantes.



Los vientos catabáticos con tiempo anticlónico impiden descender las mínimas, y yo los he padecido y sigo padeciendo , siempre en ladera sur de sistemas montañosos que rodean la meseta. Se originan cuando baja la temperatura de la "zona fria" mesetaria, en tiempo anticiclonico en invierno impiden escarcha y en verano impiden el rocío, con baja humedad. Los he observado en Hoyos y Moraleja ( Sierra de Gata) frente a las minimas de Navasfrias ( Salamanca ); en el vallel¡ del Jerte y La Vera frente a la vertiente norte del Sistema Central ( calmas nocturnas); en Cebreros , en Cazorla , en Sierra Morena y en Alajar ( Huelva). Pueden llegar a ser muy fuertes en una zona y a pocos km haber una calma total. 
A mi me ponen de mala leche.


----------



## Ds_84 (13 May 2022)

Alguien de Sevilla o cerca que viva ahí en estos momentos?

Por qué es tan difícil venderle nada a un sevillano?

Me contactó una empresa que queria mis servicios digitales (hago modelos 3d de maquinaria industrial parametrizada)...me contacta el dueño de la empresa...el padre...videollamada...le cuento el proyecto que me piden y precio...y dice:

'Esto lo tendrías que hablar con mi hijo'

(yo pensando...me habéis llamado vosotros mamón!)

Pasa una semana y llama el hijo..

'Esto hablalo con mi hermana que lleva el dpto financiero'

Llega la hermana y se pone exquisita y no es ni ingeniera y dice:

'Bueno lo miramos y ya te llamaremos'

Al final no me aguanté y le digo: 'Perdona pero me habéis llamado vosotros y llevo 3 semanas pasando por varias manos :

Al final me los dejé ahí, nunca habia visto tantas ínfulas, ignorancia, arrogancia y altanería juntas.

Sobretodo las tias, super altivas.

Flipando me quedé.


----------



## Ds_84 (13 May 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Lo de barato para comer no estoy de acuerdo. El domingo estuve con mi padre viendo el concurso de enganches, luego paramos a comer en un bar de Triana, para después ir a la feria.
> 
> Se que es Sevilla,la capital de Andalucía,que es domingo de feria de acuerdo. Pero barato no es. En marzo invite a comer a mi padre por el día del padre a Sevilla, estuvimos en el centro y luego en la Alameda de Hércules.
> 
> ...



Ir 4 veces al bar en un dia, para mi no es ni medio normal. Y soy español igual que tú, ojo.

Estoy flipando, que cada 4 pasos haya que ir a hacer el cortadito de 2eu de rigor xD


----------



## INE (13 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Pareces un forero de la vieja guardia de Meteored.



Lo que fue ese foro


----------



## INE (13 May 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo tengo una nueva jefa sevillana .. es lo más clásista que he visto en el mundo ... Viene trasladada de la delegación andaluza y quiere montar el mismo cortijo que tienen allí montado ...
> Lleva 5 meses y la han denunciado 3 veces ....y la tía me dice que en Sevilla ,con más trabajadores la habían denunciado una sola vez en 3 años ...
> Eso es porque en Andalucia los trabajadores son más mansos .. aquí esa estrategia no funciona ,le dije yo en enero ... La semana pasada me reconoció que estas tres denuncias le están tocando la moral ...no veas la cara que se le quedó cuando le dije que esas tres son la punta del iceberg .... Tiene otras 10 preparándose por detrás ....
> 
> ...



No es que los trabajadores sevillanos sean más
mansos sino que es la único que entienden, el
despotismo, la mano dura y el jefe como señorito
que ordena y manda. Todo con grandes dosis de
clasismo y paternalismo.


----------



## Pili33 (13 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> No es que los trabajadores sevillanos sean más
> mansos sino que es la único que entienden, el
> despotismo, la mano duro y el jefe como señorito
> que ordena y manda. Todo con grandes dosis de
> clasismo y paternalismo.



Y catetismo endogamico


----------



## INE (13 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ir 4 veces al bar en un dia, para mi no es ni medio normal. Y soy español igual que tú, ojo.
> 
> Estoy flipando, que cada 4 pasos haya que ir a hacer el cortadito de 2eu de rigor xD



Sevilla es la única ciudad que conozco donde la "merienda" es algo institucionalizado y 
parte de la rutina diaria. Luego así están con problemas de obesidad, pero es ir a La Campana
sobre las 6 de la tarde y los ves zampando bollos de nata y palmeras de dos en dos, y da
igual que en la calle haga 40 grados, peor aún, más refrescos y porquerías toman. De los
etnianos mejor no hablar.


----------



## Bien boa (13 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Alguien de Sevilla o cerca que viva ahí en estos momentos?
> 
> Por qué es tan difícil venderle nada a un sevillano?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que simplemente has tenido mala suerte y que te puede pasar en cualquier lugar patrio. Pero como te toquen unos cretinos, van a ser top mundial, y puede que te hayan tocado a tí. No es que haya más, es que cuando te toca uno es lo peor.

Quizá solo te estén dando largas , por le que les parece caro, etc pero no se cierran la puerta o están buscando por lado. No dejes que piensen que tienen la sartén por el mango.


----------



## Bien boa (13 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Sevilla es la única ciudad que conozco donde la "merienda" es algo institucionalizado y
> parte de la rutina diaria. Luego así están con problemas de obesidad, pero es ir a La Campana
> sobre las 6 de la tarde y los ves zampando bollos de nata y palmeras de dos en dos, y da
> igual que en la calle haga 40 grados, peor aún, más refrescos y porquerías toman. De los
> etnianos mejor no hablar.



E imposible encontrar un cruasán de mantequilla artesanal decente; ahora empiezan con una cadena llamada Manolitos o algo así que no están mal . Y los roscones de reyes son todos creativos , me he encontrado aberraciones ( impregnados con miel , sin frutas escarchadas , con Lacasitos, y todos rellenos de algo. Hasta en los conventos iba a encargarlos y eran iguales. 5 años hasta que encontré una confitería en Lora del Rio donde se hacen de forma tradicional normal. 

Tampoco entendo, si les gusta la merienda, como no triunfó la franquicia de sandwiches de Rodilla en Sevilla, pues tengo entendido que se llegó a abrir y cerrar hace unos cuantos años ( no lo sé).


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Sevilla es la única ciudad que conozco donde la "merienda" es algo institucionalizado y
> parte de la rutina diaria. Luego así están con problemas de obesidad, pero es ir a La Campana
> sobre las 6 de la tarde y los ves zampando bollos de nata y palmeras de dos en dos, y da
> igual que en la calle haga 40 grados, peor aún, más refrescos y porquerías toman. De los
> etnianos mejor no hablar.



Y esa merienda supongo que sucederá después de la (también institucionalizada) siesta. En Sevilla debe ser poco común encontrar un supermercado abierto de forma continua sin descanso a primera hora de la tarde, ¿no?


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 May 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Cuando yo vivía en Sevilla , las mujeres iban con vestidos y faldas , arregladas y femeninas , no se veía ni una puñetera pierna peluda.
> En Barcelona veo cada fantoche... Pantalones afganos a porrillo , malos pelos , axilas femeninas con pelambrera revindicativa y en general , mala leche y poca feminidad.
> 
> Lo malo en Sevilla era el coche , problemas con los gorrillas... En Barcelona directamente se nos han quitado miles de sitios para aparcar para poner mega aceras y carriles bici , guerra declarada al conductor y ni una mala línea nueva de metro.
> ...



Sip, las mujeres -incluso jóvenes- en Sevilla suelen ir en plan persona en muchos casos.
Obviamente, debido a la globalización también se ven mamarrachas, pero no es el norte ni mucho menos.
También existe la que quiere ir muy puesta, pero resulta vulgar por ir demasiado barroca.
Pero sí, es cierto que en Sevilla, en contraste con godolandia, se ven muchas mujeres con aspecto de mujer.


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Y esa merienda supongo que sucederá después de la (también institucionalizada) siesta. En Sevilla debe ser poco común encontrar un supermercado abierto de forma continua sin descanso a primera hora de la tarde, ¿no?



No, te equivocas.
De hecho es la mejor hora para ir a comprar.


----------



## overdrive1979 (13 May 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> En Zaragoza tienes el mismo fenómeno, pero de noroeste (Cierzo), potenciado por la orografía que encauza el viento en el valle. El aire entra por los montes vascos, que también tienen baja altitud, y se encauza por el valle del Ebro rumbo directo a Zaragoza.
> Gracias a ello más de la mitad de las noches se duerme bien allí en verano.
> 
> La única diferencia con Valladolid es que cuando hay ponientada se les disparan las temperaturas, cosa que en la meseta no pasa, y las saharianas son más intensas por su baja altitud, sino Zaragoza tendría un verano muy similar a Valladolid.



Ya, pero imagino que en Zaragoza el refrescamiento por viento cierzo en un anochecer veraniego no es tan intenso como en Burgos, ciudad esta última donde puede bajar el termómetro en muy poco tiempo casi diez grados por ese fenómeno.

Igual que el efecto refrescante del pasillo de Burgos es menos evidente cuanto más avanzamos al suroeste dentro de la meseta norte, en el valle del Ebro debería ser menos refrescante cuanto más cerca del delta.


----------



## sivigliano (13 May 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> [
> 
> Hace 30-40 años en Sevilla poca gente tenía aire acondicionado. Yo he pasado veranos en el último piso de un bloque, con el sol dando de pleno en la azotea, sin aire y con un ventilador.
> Recuerdo ir al Corte inglés y tener hasta frío dentro y luego salir y el bofetón de calor.



Depende de donde vivas, en la casa de mis abuelos que tenía 80 centímetros de anchura en los muros exteriores y con paredes encaladas no hacía calor dentro en verano. Donde vivo ahora, que tengo ventanas y cierre en el salón con cristales climalit, siendo un piso interior, con 40 grados fuera no pasamos de 29 grados dentro. Para los autóctonos con 29 grados estamos bien y no tenemos aire acondicionado. En el anterior piso que era una última planta donde pegaba el sol todo el día sí era necesario el aire acondicionado.


----------



## INE (13 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Depende de donde vivas, en la casa de mis abuelos que tenía 80 centímetros de anchura en los muros exteriores y con paredes encaladas no hacía calor dentro en verano. Donde vivo ahora, que tengo ventanas y cierre en el salón con cristales climalit, siendo un piso interior, con 40 grados fuera no pasamos de 29 grados dentro. Para los autóctonos con 29 grados estamos bien y no tenemos aire acondicionado. En el anterior piso que era una última planta donde pegaba el sol todo el día sí era necesario el aire acondicionado.



29 grados en una vivienda es una brutalidad de calor, sudas a nada que hagas y para dormir, imposible.,
como mucho 23-24. Para conciliar el sueño y descansar se aconsejan 22º grados como mucho.

Cuando vivía en Sevilla recuerdo volver de estar fuera unos días y el piso estaba a 30º, parecía una sauna.


----------



## Republicano (13 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Y esa merienda supongo que sucederá después de la (también institucionalizada) siesta. En Sevilla debe ser poco común encontrar un supermercado abierto de forma continua sin descanso a primera hora de la tarde, ¿no?



Generalmente los supermercados tienen horario continuo de 9 a 22.

Y el Carrefour express de mi calle abre 365 al año.


----------



## INE (13 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Y esa merienda supongo que sucederá después de la (también institucionalizada) siesta. En Sevilla debe ser poco común encontrar un supermercado abierto de forma continua sin descanso a primera hora de la tarde, ¿no?



Las cadenas importantes abren en horario continuo, pero las tiendas más pequeñas no es raro
que cierren a la una y media y hasta las seis no abran. Y es normal, no hay cristo que salga a la
calle. Yo me lo pensaba dos veces antes de ir al súper y eso que literalmente sólo tenía que
cruzar una calle un poco ancha. Prefería esperar a que "refrescara"  o sea, a partir de las 9 de
la noche.


----------



## INE (13 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> E imposible encontrar un cruasán de mantequilla artesanal decente; ahora empiezan con una cadena llamada Manolitos o algo así que no están mal . Y los roscones de reyes son todos creativos , me he encontrado aberraciones ( impregnados con miel , sin frutas escarchadas , con Lacasitos, y todos rellenos de algo. Hasta en los conventos iba a encargarlos y eran iguales. 5 años hasta que encontré una confitería en Lora del Rio donde se hacen de forma tradicional normal.
> 
> Tampoco entendo, si les gusta la merienda, como no triunfó la franquicia de sandwiches de Rodilla en Sevilla, pues tengo entendido que se llegó a abrir y cerrar hace unos cuantos años ( no lo sé).



Es que lo de fuera no les gusta, y un croissant en Sevilla es como una tostada de "pringá" en Francia, no pega ni con cola,
y lo de Rodilla tampoco pega en Sevilla, no son de sandwich sino de "montaditos" y esas cosas. Por cierto, el pan de Sevilla
se debería prohibir, es lo peor que he probado en mi vida, crudo y artificial.


----------



## ajenuz (13 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Para los autóctonos con 29 grados estamos bien y no tenemos aire acondicionado.



Yo hace ya tres horas que lo tuve que poner; al llegar a 27ºC ... Y ya estaba aguantando...


----------



## Bien boa (13 May 2022)

Ahora , la vida que tiene Sevilla y el ambiente es único; obviamente , no me refiero a Torreblanca. Otra cosa buena es que, por ejemplo, cuando estaba haciendo la rehabilitación de mi casa, encontraba cosas que en Madrid me volvía loco o directamente no encontraba. Por ejemplo, hay una ferretería en Puerta de Carmona que es la leche, tiene una variedad de tiradores de latón, cerraduras, picaportes, caños de fuentes de todo tipo, y en cuento a materiales de construcción me pasaba lo mismo, en Madrid no estaba en inventario o directamente ni lo conocían. De esto hace 6 años, no se ahora.


----------



## sivigliano (13 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> 29 grados en una vivienda es una brutalidad de calor, sudas a nada que hagas y para dormir, imposible.,
> como mucho 23-24. Para conciliar el sueño y descansar se aconsejan 22º grados como mucho.
> 
> Cuando vivía en Sevilla recuerdo volver de estar fuera unos días y el piso estaba a 30º, parecía una sauna.



Es a las horas de más calor del día. Por la noche se queda en 20-22 grados. Yo con 23 grados estoy en la mesa de camilla con jersey y camiseta interior puesta. Mis sobrinos, mi hermana y mi cuñado a 20 grados van en mangas corta por su casa en enero. Mi mujer y yo nos echamos una mantita porque sin movernos con una camisa o un jersey solo estamos demasiado frescos.


----------



## Alfa555 (13 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> No es que los trabajadores sevillanos sean más
> mansos sino que es la único que entienden, el
> despotismo, la mano duro y el jefe como señorito
> que ordena y manda. Todo con grandes dosis de
> clasismo y paternalismo.



Clasismo y paternalismo es exactamente la definición . Me resulta sorprendente está cosmovisión .


----------



## INE (13 May 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Ahora , la vida que tiene Sevilla y el ambiente es único; obviamente , no me refiero a Torreblanca. Otra cosa buena es que, por ejemplo, cuando estaba haciendo la rehabilitación de mi casa, encontraba cosas que en Madrid me volvía loco o directamente no encontraba. Por ejemplo, hay una ferretería en Puerta de Carmona que es la leche, tiene una variedad de tiradores de latón, cerraduras, picaportes, caños de fuentes de todo tipo, y en cuento a materiales de construcción me pasaba lo mismo, en Madrid no estaba en inventario o directamente ni lo conocían. De esto hace 6 años, no se ahora.



Sí, esas cosas buenas te encuentras en Sevilla, tiendas pequeñas especializadas que en otras ciudades incluso más grande
cuesta encontrar.


----------



## Sibarita (14 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> 29 grados en una vivienda es una brutalidad de calor, sudas a nada que hagas y para dormir, imposible.,
> como mucho 23-24. Para conciliar el sueño y descansar se aconsejan 22º grados como mucho.
> 
> Cuando vivía en Sevilla recuerdo volver de estar fuera unos días y el piso estaba a 30º, parecía una sauna.



Yo viviendo en clima húmedo y muy caluroso en verano tengo el aire a 26 grados. Si lo pongo a menos luego cuando salgo a la calle la diferencia es brutal y me puede dar algo. 
Para dormir las habitaciones que dan al sur y han estado recalentándose todo el día el aire necesita estar encendido por la noche la mayor parte del tiempo. La habitación que da al norte después de bajarle la temperatura con el aire, lo apago y duermo con la ventana abierta. Fresco no paso pero es soportable.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (14 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Inversiones de la Junta de Castiga a Leon?
> 
> 
> No nos tengais
> ...



Ya estamos con lo de Valladolit ens Roba.

Igual que Cartagena con Murcia.

Putos paletos destripaterrones.

Pero no os dais cuenta de que sois exactamente la misma mierda?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GorilaCivilzado (14 May 2022)

@Patatas bravas 

Matiza eso de que la ciudad vive de la Junta de Andalucía


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (14 May 2022)

Hasta que vino la PSOE a joderla, como al resto de España.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (14 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Los catalanes pata negra desprecían a los españoles, españoles como tú. Si, es cierto.
> Te has equivocado en que yo sea charnego. Has proyectado porque me has visto posteando en este foro español para sucnors.
> 
> Catalunya se independizará, grabatelo en la frente, baboso.



Cagaluña se independizarà, si.

Pero para ser una República islámica.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wamba (14 May 2022)

Buen relato costumbrista. Que no decaigan estos episodios nacionales.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (14 May 2022)

me acuerdo de pequeño que los biegos de por aquí decían al referirse a felipeh gonzsaleh:
“Este es más falso que un duro sevillano”
Los biegos acostumbran a ser sabios…


----------



## Republicano (29 May 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> me acuerdo de pequeño que los biegos de por aquí decían al referirse a felipeh gonzsaleh:
> “Este es más falso que un duro sevillano”
> Los biegos acostumbran a ser sabios…



Lo de los duros sevillanos tampoco tenía mucho que ver con Sevilla, solo un poco.









La estafa de los "Duros Sevillanos"


Historia para los que no les gusta la Historia




elhistoricon.blogspot.com


----------



## Patatas bravas (26 Sep 2022)

Up


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (26 Sep 2022)

Te lo digo yo más tontos que un bocado en la poya se creen los Madrileños de Andalucía 

Se creen los mejores , arrogantes , chulos y son unos paleros de mierda con el acento ese asqueroso que tienen


----------



## Pili33 (27 Sep 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Te lo digo yo más tontos que un bocado en la poya se creen los Madrileños de Andalucía
> 
> Se creen los mejores , arrogantes , chulos y son unos paleros de mierda con el acento ese asqueroso que tienen



Objetivamente hablando, totalmente cierto.


----------



## Euler (27 Sep 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> me acuerdo de pequeño que los biegos de por aquí decían al referirse a felipeh gonzsaleh:
> “Este es más falso que un duro sevillano”
> Los biegos acostumbran a ser sabios…



Solo que FG no contiene plata en su ser.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (27 Sep 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Se envían más.impuestos a Madrid que Andalucía coge transferencias
> 
> Cuando se os acabe el chollo a Madrid de coger los impuestos de los andaluces y tener ahí a cientos de miles de funcis ya hablamos
> 
> ...



Madrit ens roba!!!


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (27 Sep 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Peor
> 
> Con los socialistas había 260 altos cargos
> 
> ...



Lo que yo te decía. Madrit ens roba!!!


----------



## Dmtry (27 Sep 2022)

Lo que se ha dicho siempre, lo malo de Sevilla son los sevillanos, que en su mayoría son unos muertos de hambre con ínfulas.


----------



## Galvani (27 Sep 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> me acuerdo de pequeño que los biegos de por aquí decían al referirse a felipeh gonzsaleh:
> “Este es más falso que un duro sevillano”
> Los biegos acostumbran a ser sabios…



Si pues bien que le votarian y siguen votando. Sabios para una cosa y muy tontos para otra. Aunque bueno si te dan ventajas por jubilado, como egoístas les da igual lo que haga a otros


----------



## Galvani (27 Sep 2022)

Yo he conocido a algún sevillano pero que de pequeño se fué y si eran trabajadores. Sin embargo uno que estaba como mano derecha del jefe, como muy clasista como dicen y parecía que iba a heredar la empresa. De estos que delante de la gente te trata como el amo y luego viene jiji. Aunque de eso hay mucho.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Sep 2022)

jajaja. tuve una videollamada con los sevillanos y les pasé presupuesto..la hoja del jefe parecia como unq chabelita, sin tanta cara de simio..pero menudas cejas gastaba 

total que me dijeron que era caro (14.000eu miseros)..salta el hijo y dice:

'Esto lo he visto yo en un marketplace más barato'

digo..

'Osea las maquinas que fabricáis con tu padre están en un marketplace en 3D?'

dice el pavo..'Bueno igualeh igualeh no..pero ya mentendies'

digo..Lo siento, os dejo que me traen una lavadora nueva  (era verdad jaja)

Eso si, los humitos y los rituales que se llevaban en plan 'un momento que fulanito ha ido a por un café' jaja..ni que fueran funcionarios...iban con una parsimonia parecia el pentagono eso xDdd

Enfin, te tienea que reír.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Sep 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Es a las horas de más calor del día. Por la noche se queda en 20-22 grados. Yo con 23 grados estoy en la mesa de camilla con jersey y camiseta interior puesta. Mis sobrinos, mi hermana y mi cuñado a 20 grados van en mangas corta por su casa en enero. Mi mujer y yo nos echamos una mantita porque sin movernos con una camisa o un jersey solo estamos demasiado frescos.



23 grados con jersey y camiseta interior??

Pero que coño me estás contando?


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Sep 2022)

Algo que me parece cansino de Sevilla es el humor protocolario,

me explico,

al relacionarme con sevillanos he observado que se hacen chistes y gracietas por inercia, como si fuera cultural, aunque no tengas nada de gracia hay que soltar el chistecito,
es algo que habrán mamado desde pequeños y lo consideran normal,

"Chiquillo, eres más largo que un día sin pan"
"Ojú, eres más feo que un frigorífico por detrás "
"Eres más pesao que un collar de melones"
Etc, etc

Y así 24 horas, dando por culo en casa frase que digas con un chiste de respuesta,
Joaquín el del Betis es un ejemplo de ello (se que es gaditano).


----------



## Desencantado (27 Sep 2022)

Sevilla es preciosa. El problema es que está habitada.

(Lo siento, pero no puedo con el humor andaluz)


----------



## Topollillo (30 Oct 2022)

RFray dijo:


>



parece un moro.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Oct 2022)

Más de 10 años en Sevilla.

Lo bueno:

- La historia de la ciudad y la enorme cantidad de edificios procerescos y antiguos que tiene la ciudad. Hay puntos donde todo lo que ves en 360º tiene más de cuatro siglos. Arquitectónicamente es la polla en vinagre, un paseito por el centro con chortina traida de Madrid en AVE contandole anecdotas de los libros de Jose María de Mena es bajada de bragas asegurada. Comparable con Sevilla hay pocas ciudades de su tamaño, el centro historico es enorme comparado con la ciudad total.

- La cultura de ocio que tiene la ciudad. Vive Dios que un año conseguí salir de fiesta todas y cada una de sus 365 noches. Hay muy buenos sitios si tienes algunos contactos y el dinero cunde.

- Precios baratos, se come de putisima madre por dos duros en multitud de sitios, sobre todo en la zona periferica al centro historico y la parte moderna de Triana/Los Remedios. Tambien en los barrios del extrarradio hay bares aparentemente cutres pero con cocineras de la hostia, pero no son aptos para turistas (me encantaria ver lo que duran dos alemanes en La Bachillera o Torreblanca).

- La belleza de las sevillanas. Son herederas de los harenes de Al-Mutamid, al igual que cordobesas y jerezanas, durante siglos los harenes moros hicieron de maquina de selección de mujeres por belleza. Las guapas las preñaban los altos dignatarios y el niño bastardo recibia de regalo un tapiz que le garantizaba empleo o una pensión. Esto hizo que las guapas parieran mucho mas que las feas... y se nota porque el % de tias buenas en Sevilla solo es superado por Córdoba (alli estuvo el puto califato, por lo que los harenes eran muchisimo mayores y habia dinero para comprar huries mas guapas).

Lo regular:

- El sevillanocentrismo cultural: hermandades y semana santa, feria y rocieros. Si no te molan, te puedes dar por jodido, pero si eres abierto, puedes conocer mucha gente y pasarlo realmente bien. A los sevillanos les gusta mucho fardar de sus costumbres y si le sigues el rollo y aguantas lo que te hagan mamar, te abriran puertas. No obstante hay tambien una relativa oferta cultural variada de teatro y musica, aunque no digna de una ciudad de su tamaño.

- Es una ciudad sin apenas violencia que puedes ir tranquilamente de noche incluso en sitios reguleros como Amor de Dios y en general las callejas de la parte norte del centro, pero hay descuideros y aguilillas everywhere.

- El tener que hablar con chascarrillos, metaforas y demás para hacer gracia. Es un poco coñazo si eres de fuera, pero si vives ahi medio aprendes como hacerlo. Hay que tener un poco de "arte". Por ahi lo han llamado "humor protocolario".

Lo malo:

- El gitaneo y los gorrillas. Me toca los huevos tener que pagar un impuesto revolucionario por aparcar. Tambien los pesaos de la puta guitarra (salvo que sea bueno, en la Plaza del Cristo de Burgos a veces se ponian unos gitanos que no veas que cante, que baile y que toque tenian. Al lado estaba el

- Los puretillas, capillitas y señoritos. Hay muchisimo tio que va de señorito y no ha visto un billete de 100 euros en su puta vida. En general el postureo es tremendo, pero al ser una ciudad grandecita, hay gente para todo y procedente de todos los sitios.

- La putisima mierda de empleo que hay. Yo curre alli de joven y su puta madre, te deslomabas por cuatro duros, aunque lo que hacia la mayoria era escaquearse todo lo posible. Es un circulo vicioso entre empresaurios pagaplátanos y curritos escaqueados que hace que aquello sea un imposible. Cualquier puesto se entra por recomendación y si es bueno, tienes que tener enchufazo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

Yo pensaba irme TRES meses con mi perra, he hecho hilo, pero no se mis nervios soportaran el calor, los canis y la guasa. No lo se. Lo dudo.
3 meses de hotel no me parecen nada caros

en Londres NO me dejan entrar a mi perra, donde 3 meses de hotel son prohibitivos, pero estoy enfadadismo porque tienen una politica de admision de mascotas KAFKIANA hecha por psicopatas, no puedes ir en avion, y odio el mar, ademas de miedo y NO me dejan ir en ferry al no tener coche ????


----------



## El Tirador (30 Oct 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Lo bueno de todos los provincianos es que luego llegan a Madrid con muchas ínfulas por venir de ser los reyes de su terruño y agachan las orejas ante la verdadera metrópolis europea que es Madrid.
> 
> Se sienten perdidos, se agobian, empiezan a quejarse del ruido, de la gente de los coches como si en su terruño hubiera menos, pero la realidad es que la gran ciudad les supera.
> 
> Sevilla es una maravilla de ciudad grande pero no es una metrópolis y eso se nota.



Madrid es un pueblo enorme y las Torres Europa eso pa que?!!!


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Se sienten perdidos, se agobian, empiezan a quejarse del ruido, de la gente de los coches como si en su terruño hubiera menos, pero la realidad es que *la gran ciudad les supera*



Como super provinciano y PALETO wannabe que soy nunca he amado Madrid, vivi 3 años verano 99-marzo 2003.
Y Madrid NO ES TAN GRANDE.

Londres me enamoro de adulto, NYC a medias (hace 20 años que fui), vivi un breve tiempo en Paris, en Buenos Aires y 3 meses en Ciudad de Mexico y lo que me agobia, supera y mata en todos lados es la *CONTAMINACION* de co2, en especial la que hay en Madrid, donde casi nunca llueve, imaginen Mexico que esta en un valle, pero alli si llueve cuando su monzon.

Es bajar en Moncloa y ponerme a toser. Vivir en el puto aburrimiento MORTAL de Leon tiene solo dos cosas buenas, me sale gratis y casi NO hay conta.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Oct 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Como super provinciano y PALETO wannabe que soy nunca he amado Madrid, vivi 3 años verano 99-marzo 2003.
> Y Madrid NO ES TAN GRANDE.
> 
> Londres me enamoro de adulto, NYC a medias (hace 20 años que fui), vivi un breve tiempo en Paris, en Buenos Aires y 3 meses en Ciudad de Mexico y lo que me agobia, supera y mata en todos lados es la *CONTAMINACION* de co2, en especial la que hay en Madrid, donde casi nunca llueve, imaginen Mexico que esta en un valle, pero alli si llueve cuando su monzon.
> ...



Las grandes ciudades no me gustan .


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (30 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Las grandes ciudades no me gustan .



A mi si... pero vivo en, en la muerte en vida para mi.

Al menos hay HISTORIA y arte









24002 León


León




www.google.com


----------



## INE (30 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Más de 10 años en Sevilla.
> 
> Lo bueno:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Todo lo anterior se resume en que Sevilla de visita 3 o 4 días está dpm. Más no y para vivir menos aún.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (30 Oct 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo pensaba irme TRES meses con mi perra, he hecho hilo, pero no se mis nervios soportaran el calor, los canis y la guasa. No lo se. Lo dudo.
> 3 meses de hotel no me parecen nada caros
> 
> en Londres NO me dejan entrar a mi perra, donde 3 meses de hotel son prohibitivos, pero estoy enfadadismo porque tienen una politica de admision de mascotas KAFKIANA hecha por psicopatas, no puedes ir en avion, y odio el mar, ademas de miedo y NO me dejan ir en ferry al no tener coche ????



Bienvenido de vuelta cafrestan


----------



## Bien boa (30 Oct 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Madrid es un pueblo enorme y las Torres Europa eso pa que?!!!



Madrid es ejemplo de _pacometrópolis. _


----------



## sada (30 Oct 2022)

Un calor insoportable la mayor parte del año. Insano.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Oct 2022)

sada dijo:


> Un calor insoportable la mayor parte del año. Insano.



Querrás decir los meses de verano, jodío.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Más de 10 años en Sevilla.
> 
> Lo bueno:
> 
> ...



¿Qué tal por las 3.000 viviendas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Algo que me parece cansino de Sevilla es el humor protocolario,
> 
> me explico,
> 
> ...



Yo te voy a añadir este de mi cosecha: "Eres más falso que la Dama de Elche."


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo te voy a añadir este de mi cosecha: "Eres más falso que la Dama de Elche."



Tengo que reconocer que me hacía gracia uno que decían...

"Eres más flojo que el cuñao de Rocky"


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Oct 2022)

Málaga ya es 'de facto' la capital de Andalucía. Y desde hace un tiempo, no solo de ahora. Además que Málaga se relaciona de manera mucho más sana con el resto de ciudades andaluzas, al contrario de lo que le pasa a Sevilla que como bien dice el OP tooodo tiene que girar en torno a ella.

A los capillitas les mola pensar que son ellos la capital porque es lo que aparece en los mapas pero la realidad es la que es.

Y ojo, que Sevilla es una gran ciudad (a la par que Málaga o viceversa) pero su gran problema es que tienen 300.000 funcionarios mamando del Estado a todos los niveles (estatal, autonómico y local) y claro, así no puede funcionar una ciudad sureña. Los malagueños también tenemos nuestros defectos pero el hecho de que el volumen de funcivagos sea infinitamente inferior a Sevilla hacen que la Costa del Sol sea más dinámica.

Lo de Sevilla es el "dame pan y dime tonto" hecho ciudad. Una inmensa mayoría de vagos viviendo del cuento y las inversiones públicas.

Difícil que saliera bien. De hecho llegaron al cénit y a partir de ahí estan estancados o bajando tanto en población como económicamente.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Oct 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Y ojo, que Sevilla es una gran ciudad pero su problema es que tienen 300.000 funcionarios mamando del Estado a todos los niveles (estatal, autonómico y local) y claro, así no puede funcionar una ciudad sureña.



Esas cifras no te las crees ni tú.


----------



## BeninExpress (30 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Esas cifras no te las crees ni tú.



Ya.. andáis por los 120.000.

Pero lo que es cierto es que 1 de cada 4 sevillanos vive de la mamandurria y así no se puede macho..

Uno de cada cuatro asalariados sevillanos es empleado público


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> En la costa gaditana raro es pasar de 38 en verano. Si hace poniente puede llegar a hacer frio en la playa a pleno sol de julio a las 4 de la tarde.



En invierno en Cádiz he pasado el mismo frío y con más viento que en el norte. Lo del viento, no sé si de levante o de poniente pero tela.
Dos veces he estado, Semana Santa y Diciembre y no me pareció una zona tan cálida como la describen y la imaginaba.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Oct 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Acabo de darme cuenta que he estado en media Europa, en casi toda España, repetidas veces y no conozco Andalucía salvo un poco el interior de Granada. Y una visita relámpago a Sevilla y otra a Córdoba.



Pasa mucho, y en todo el mundo.


----------



## FilibustHero (30 Oct 2022)

En Bilbao cuando los conoces son buena gente, pero por un quítame esas pajas se te ponen a levantar piedras (sobre todo los tíos) y eso te corta el rollo un montón porque te sientes como excluido.


----------



## INE (30 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir los meses de verano, jodío.



Seis eternos meses. Estuve el jueves y el viernes por Sevilla y eso era inaguantable.


----------



## ArmiArma (30 Oct 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Por lo que leo los sevillanos pijos siguen tirando de traje...los pijos madrileños me parecen peores: con sus polos de caballos enormes o con referencias al padel. Y en la muñeca sus cuerdecitas hipiosas... arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



No me puedo creer que todavía usen esos putos polos de RL


Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si Andalucía tuviese el cupo Vasco.....
> 
> Entonces lo verías



El cupo vasco llegó en el 78 y al inicio era deficitario, que por eso lo rechazaron los catalanes cuando se lo ofrecieron.

De hecho, está mejor proporcionalmente Andalucia ahora respecto al País Vasco que con Franco.

Lo que ha marcado a Andalucia viene de antes; de una oligarquía y aristocracia tendente a frívola, de mucho boato y exhibición religiosa un tanto impostada y falta de verdadero conservadurismo de las que en el fondo no se fiaban ni los Jesuitas, ni sobre todo, el mismísimo Franco para delegar un desarrollismo territorial serio.


----------



## SexyVIcky (30 Oct 2022)

Por lo poco que conozco a los sevillanos,me parecen lo peor de España.Son chulos y prepotentes,muy suviditos y de posturear.Viven para “afuera” y lo que los demás vean.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> En invierno en Cádiz he pasado el mismo frío y con más viento que en el norte. Lo del viento, no sé si de levante o de poniente pero tela.
> Dos veces he estado, Semana Santa y Diciembre y no me pareció una zona tan cálida como la describen y la imaginaba.



El viento da sensación térmica de frio, pero no es frio realmente, luego te pones al socaire y no hace nada de frío. Los vientos que hay aquí no son fríos como algunos del norte en invierno, como el cierzo y la tramuntana.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Algo que me parece cansino de Sevilla es el humor protocolario,
> 
> me explico,
> 
> ...



Esas comparaciones exageradas no se usan fuera de Andalucía? Aquí es verdad que son una constante, pero no me imaginaba que en otras regiones no se dieran.

Por cierto, creo que esas expresiones tienen un nombre digamos académico, alguien lo sabe?


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

Me guardo el hilo porque tengo pendiente visitarla en breve. Algo preocupado si estoy porque tengo miedo a que me apedreeen si voy vestido de quechua.

¿Tengo que ir vestido de "el ganso" para congraciarme de ellos?

He estado en granada y me han parecido normales y todo.

Muy decepcionante lo de los gallegos con los especialitos de personalidad que son . No entiendo que traguen por muy desesperados que estén por follar.

Menufa combinación explosiva que tiene que ser eso jajaja.

¿Esa una bula papal de perdonar la vida a los gallegos pasa también con más gente de la cornisa cantábrica ?


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Esas comparaciones exageradas no se usan fuera de Andalucía? Aquí es verdad que son una constante, pero no me imaginaba que en otras regiones no se dieran.
> 
> Por cierto, creo que esas expresiones tienen un nombre digamos académico, alguien lo sabe?



Yo soy andaluz, de Málaga,
si se hacen también por aquí, pero no todo el tiempo,

es en Sevilla (y posiblemente también en Cádiz) donde se sobreactua exageradamente con el humor,
"No te cabe ná"
"Cabesa"
"Que arte!!!"

Esa es mi impresión.


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Más de 10 años en Sevilla.
> 
> Lo bueno:
> 
> ...



Muy acertado todo, pero llamar regular a amor de Dios, ni que estuviéramos en los 80. De todo el casco histórico, regular ya no es ni el pumarejo, a pesar de tener los pintorescos sintecho que van al comedor social que está al lado. 

Sevilla ha sido el gran ejemplo de gentrificación, en la que zonas del casco antiguo que no tenían nada que envidiar a las 3000 hoy puedes pasear a la una de la noche con los críos. Y quizás sea porque Sevilla se ha mantenido al margen de la inmigración descontrolada, cosa que no ha pasado ni en Barcelona ni en Madrid, y los equivalentes a la Alameda pumarejo, que parecían camino de gentrificarse (el Raval, la Latina) siguen siendo lugares inhospitos.


----------



## nraheston (31 Oct 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Sevilla 8 meses y al principio bien, cuando no conoces aquello pero luego es TERRIBLE... prefiero Faluya si no hay más remedio



Marruecos es el país que más inmis le aporta a Sevilla.





Habitantes Sevilla 1900-2021


Estudio demografico completo de Sevilla




www.foro-ciudad.com




Al final, habrá áreas de la capital andaluza equiparables a la ciudad iraquí que mencionas.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Málaga ya es 'de facto' la capital de Andalucía. Y desde hace un tiempo, no solo de ahora. Además que Málaga se relaciona de manera mucho más sana con el resto de ciudades andaluzas, al contrario de lo que le pasa a Sevilla que como bien dice el OP tooodo tiene que girar en torno a ella.
> 
> A los capillitas les mola pensar que son ellos la capital porque es lo que aparece en los mapas pero la realidad es la que es.
> 
> ...



Málaga nunca podrá superar a Sevilla por varias razones:

1. Monumentalidad y belleza. Sevilla le da veintemil vueltas a Málaga en eso. Tiene un casco antiguo inmenso, sus iglesias y monumentos no fueron laminados por dentro por los rojos. El "skyline" sevillano del Guadalquivir es majestuoso. No creo que ninguna ciudad española pueda competir en solera monumental con Sevilla.

2. Posibilidades de crecer: Sevilla tiene enormes campas a su alrededor para expandirse, Málaga está en un pequeño valle fluvial colmatado de construcciones. Málaga nunca podrá ser una megaurbe con su barrio de rascacielos, Sevilla si.

3. Comunicaciones: Málaga está detrás de las cordilleras béticas, con montañas rocosas de mas de 1000 metros a pocos km de la costa. Toda la Costa del Sol está en una franja muy estrecha. Habría dificultades para ampliar aeropuertos y ferrocarriles que Sevilla nuevamente no tiene porque está en una depresión bastante grande. Aunque pequeño, tiene también un puerto muy apañado pese a estar en el interior.


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Cadiz fué repoblado con gente de Santoña y Castro-Urdiales eso ya para empezar.



Eh? No lo sabía . Lo investigare


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo soy andaluz, de Málaga,
> si se hacen también por aquí, pero no todo el tiempo,
> 
> es en Sevilla (y posiblemente también en Cádiz) donde se sobreactua exageradamente con el humor,
> ...



Yo soy de Cádiz y esas muletillas se usan muchísimo en el habla cotidiana.


----------



## Tiresias (31 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El viento da sensación térmica de frio, pero no es frio realmente, luego te pones al socaire y no hace nada de frío. Los vientos que hay aquí no son fríos como algunos del norte en invierno, como el cierzo y la tramuntana.



Da igual, es para volverse loco. Yo aguanté poco más de un año viviendo en la costa andaluza.

Todos los días del año hizo viento, de levante o de poniente, todos. Por la mañana menos, podías desayunar en la terraza, pero antes del mediodía ya empezaba a rugir duro. Y los temporales en la costa son tremebundos.


----------



## javac (31 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Málaga nunca podrá superar a Sevilla por varias razones:
> 
> 1. Monumentalidad y belleza. Sevilla le da veintemil vueltas a Málaga en eso. Tiene un casco antiguo inmenso, sus iglesias y monumentos no fueron laminados por dentro por los rojos. El "skyline" sevillano del Guadalquivir es majestuoso. No creo que ninguna ciudad española pueda competir en solera monumental con Sevilla.
> 
> ...



Malaga es la ciudad espanola que mas crece, desplazando a Barcelona en internacionalidad. La mayor parte de los nomadas digitales se estan mudando alli, dejando Barcelona. Tiene una burbuja inmobiliaria brutal.. Facil conexion con Almeria, Murcia y Sevilla en coche

La extension de terreno de Malaga es francamente grande.

Gran conexion de AVE y, sobre todo, un aeropuerto internacional super potente para los europeos, el cuarto de Espana. El aeropuerto de Sevilla esta dos escalones por debajo

En definitiva, ciudad en ascenso, Malaga, frente a ciudad estancada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Oct 2022)

javac dijo:


> Malaga es la ciudad espanola que mas crece, desplazando a Barcelona en internacionalidad. La mayor parte de los nomadas digitales se estan mudando alli, dejando Barcelona.



Es mucho decir que Barcelona sea hezpañola. 

Som catalans, no espanyols!


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Málaga ya es 'de facto' la capital de Andalucía. Y desde hace un tiempo, no solo de ahora. Además que Málaga se relaciona de manera mucho más sana con el resto de ciudades andaluzas, al contrario de lo que le pasa a Sevilla que como bien dice el OP tooodo tiene que girar en torno a ella.
> 
> A los capillitas les mola pensar que son ellos la capital porque es lo que aparece en los mapas pero la realidad es la que es.
> 
> ...



Me temo que te dejas llevar mucho por la imagen que.se da de Sevilla en una ciudad rival. Yo siempre he pensado que la capital de la región tenía que estar en Córdoba, por historia y por estar en medio. Pero se cogió a la más grande, no se si por su tamaño (en esto hasta pudieron influir los malagueños, teniendo en cuenta que en la distribución administrativa, la capital regional de Málaga era Granada, ciudad bastante más pequeña y que prefieran una ciudad más grande como su capital) o por la fuerza que tuvo el socialismo sevillano. Lo que si te puedo decir es que una gran parte de los sevillanos no están agusto con ser la capital, ven como las inversiones son menores en la ciudad, en la que Franco empezó el metro y para acabar una línea tuvieron que hacer de Málaga y el de Granada, en la que está la sensación de que aún tienen que pedir perdón por celebrar la Expo, que 30 años después sigue la se30 con su mierda puente del centenario con atascos kilométricos desde los años 90.

Si, hay mucha gente que vive de la junta, pero se olvida que también es la ciudad con más industria de toda Andalucía. Aquí está el mayor centro logístico de Amazon en España, uno de los mayores de Decathlon y un gigantesco centro logístico de Mercadona, y eso no creo que sea porque el Nocilla tenga su puesto de trabajo en San Telmo y el comegambas este en el hospital de las 5 llagas.


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Me guardo el hilo porque tengo pendiente visitarla en breve. Algo preocupado si estoy porque tengo miedo a que me apedreeen si voy vestido de quechua.
> 
> ¿Tengo que ir vestido de "el ganso" para congraciarme de ellos?
> 
> ...



En Sevilla puedes encontrar de todo. El centro histórico está dividido entre perroflautas (al norte del casco histórico), capillitas (puerta osario y otras zonas importantes de la madrugá) y gente de pasta (el sur del casco histórico y la zona de puerta de Triana). Pijos y pijos de aparentar en los Remedios y zonas de Nervión. Pijos de verdad en torno al estadio del Betis. Gente normal en la mayor parte de los barrios, que en general son muy cutres, canis en muchos barrios, y barrios con zonas no go, no por inmigrantes, sino por gitanos (no solo las 3000, Torreblanca hay sitios que da miedo, el vacíe, la bachillera, el polígono norte, palmete,...)

Respecto a pagapensiones, la proporción aquí es muy inferior a cualquier gran ciudad española (lo que por otro lado da sensación de seguridad), la inmensa mayoría son hispanoamericanos que están muy integrados y pasan desapercibidos, moros apenas hay, negros suelen estar de gorrillas o manteros y no suele aumentar en población, y chinos hay también bastantes, pero todos muy integrados con sus bazares.


----------



## hartman (31 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> En Sevilla puedes encontrar de todo. El centro histórico está dividido entre perroflautas (al norte del casco histórico), capillitas (puerta osario y otras zonas importantes de la madrugá) y gente de pasta (el sur del casco histórico y la zona de puerta de Triana). Pijos y pijos de aparentar en los Remedios y zonas de Nervión. Pijos de verdad en torno al estadio del Betis. Gente normal en la mayor parte de los barrios, que en general son muy cutres, canis en muchos barrios, y barrios con zonas no go, no por inmigrantes, sino por gitanos (no solo las 3000, Torreblanca hay sitios que da miedo, el vacíe, la bachillera, el polígono norte, palmete,...)
> 
> *Respecto a pagapensiones, la proporción aquí es muy inferior a cualquier gran ciudad española (lo que por otro lado da sensación de seguridad), la inmensa mayoría son hispanoamericanos que están muy integrados y pasan desapercibidos, moros apenas hay, negros suelen estar de gorrillas o manteros y no suele aumentar en población, y chinos hay también bastantes, pero todos muy integrados con sus bazares.*



vete al barrio de el cerezo.


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

hartman dijo:


> vete al barrio de el cerezo.



Si, multicultural, pero no da miedo como algunas partes de Torreblanca en las que me metí por error con el coche. por el cerezo he pasado andando, por la zona de los negros, la zona de los moros y la zona de los sudamericanos, y con total tranquilidad.


----------



## toroloco (31 Oct 2022)

No te digo nada de Granada, una ciudad que vive de la universidad.

La empresa que más factura es bidafarma con 39 empleados, seguida de Puleva con 221 y Covirán con mil y pico.

Ciudad de funcionarios y camareros.

Clasismo grado 10

Paletos de gran nivel


----------



## nraheston (31 Oct 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Málaga ya es 'de facto' la capital de Andalucía. Y desde hace un tiempo, no solo de ahora. Además que Málaga se relaciona de manera mucho más sana con el resto de ciudades andaluzas, al contrario de lo que le pasa a Sevilla que como bien dice el OP tooodo tiene que girar en torno a ella.
> 
> A los capillitas les mola pensar que son ellos la capital porque es lo que aparece en los mapas pero la realidad es la que es.
> 
> ...



Sevilla es la capital política y Málaga es la capital económica.


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

javac dijo:


> Malaga es la ciudad espanola que mas crece, desplazando a Barcelona en internacionalidad. La mayor parte de los nomadas digitales se estan mudando alli, dejando Barcelona. Tiene una burbuja inmobiliaria brutal.. Facil conexion con Almeria, Murcia y Sevilla en coche
> 
> La extension de terreno de Malaga es francamente grande.
> 
> ...



Se ve que hablas desde el prejuicio, o lo que se dice en Málaga desde el desconocimiento. El aeropuerto de Sevilla no está dos escalones por debajo del de Málaga, está en todo caso a uno. En el primer nivel está Barcelona, Madrid y palma. En un segundo nivel están Málaga y Alicante (dentro de la península). Y un tercer nivel están Valencia, Sevilla y Bilbao (dentro de la península). 

El de Sevilla tiene algo menos de la mitad que Málaga y cuatro veces más que granada o jerez.

Respecto a lo de estancado, te podría decir que en la última década sea quizas la ciudad española donde más hoteles se han abierto. Y no la hospedería Paco, sino hoteles de cuatro, cinco estrellas y cinco estrellas gl.

Que no se pare de invertir en hoteles en una ciudad estancada, como que no cuadra.


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> No te digo nada de Granada, una ciudad que vive de la universidad.
> 
> La empresa que más factura es bidafarma con 39 empleados, seguida de Puleva con 221 y Covirán con mil y pico.
> 
> ...



Granada, enorme ciudad para vivir, pero un cadáver económico. Le quitas la universidad y se queda en nada. 

Cuatro años de mi vida pase allí. Podía haber terminado con mis huesos en aquella ciudad, pero el destino (por otro lado, lógico porque tenía muchas más posibilidades de encontrar trabajo) me hizo terminar en Sevilla, echar raíces en Sevilla (me compré piso en el 97) y tener familia sevillana (mi hijo es sevillano).


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Estuve un dia alli antes del verano. La ultima vez que estuve fue hace 20 años. Tengo que reconocer que la imagen que me lleve esta vez, fue mucho, mucho mejor de la que yo tenia en mente de las veces anteriores (1994, 2002)

Tiene un entorno patrimonial y palaciego impresionante, de primer orden mundial. No lo recordaba bien, pero si, es lo que hay. El patrimonio y la arquitectura de determinadas zonas y calles es una brutalidad, y ese paisajismo que le da el tener un rio grande y CON BARCOS (lo cual es exotico en este pais). Es un sitio peculiar y distinto, no se, da la impresion de que estes en el puerto de santiago de cuba o algo asi. Las callecitas estrechas y endiabladas de los barrios viejos, una flipada tambien, ya que ademas por las que estuve transitando, a diferencia de lo que esperaba, estaban aceptablemente limpias y cuidadas (supongo que habran otras que lo estaran menos)

¿Cuales son los problemas? Pues en primer lugar uno enorme, pero que lo sufren todas las capitales. La imbecilidad de no haber hecho una puta fusion de municipios. El que tengan 40 putos ayuntamientos de mierda alrededor que se estan llevando toda la puta poblacion, mientras la capital pierde gente a chorro vivo. Que la gente normal se vaya a vivir a 20-30 km del centro, y los barrios cuentame que circundan al centro se esten convirtiendo en PUTOS GITANALES INFAMES

Podria ser una capital espectacular, que fuera del centro historico tuviera barrios residenciales de alta calidad, modernos, con buenos bulevares, etc. Curiosamente en el sur, avenida de jerez, me lleve una impresion mas proxima a ese tipo de ensanches burbujos modernos, que en zonas del norte donde estaba todo gitanoso y asqueroso

La capital tendria que ser un nucleo urbano concentrico bien cohesionado con barrios populosos de puta madre y una poblacion de millon y medio. Los puebluchos dormitorio del oeste que no existieran, que hubieran por ahi algunas urbanizacioncitas de ciudad-jardin mas alejadas del barullo pero que pertenecieran a sevilla. Y la gitanada que se la llevaran toda por ahi a utrera o algun sitio de mierda de esos y que no salgan jamas de alli. Gueto total y que se pudran, que no contaminen la capital

Fuera del centro muchas pintadas, mucho guarro, los puentes de calatrava sucios y desconchados, algunas zonas del rio-norte marginales, etc.

Gente extremadamente pija y BORRACHA. Lo de pija no tendria por que ser un problema (esta bien la gente guapa y arreglada), si no fueran narcisistas. El problema es que si, lo son y bastante. Y muy muy borrachos. Como dices, toda la actividad social, cultural y de ocio, se basa en los toros y la borrachera, y eso da lugar a gente CABEZAWECA Y SUBNORMAL. Todo se basa en el GITANOTORERO y en el VAGUIVAGUEO

Podria ser una capital potente y pujante del sur de europa, que enlazara con un entorno industrial brutal exportador en la bahia de cadiz, puerta de europa para con america. Y sin embargo no es mas que eso, un puto GITANAL TORERAL de mierda, con un parque tematico de arquitectura historica en el centro y un inmenso gentio de vagos pijos y gitanos, que encima PRESUMEN DE SER PALETOS

Los hablares gandaluces los odio. Que si aun asi fuera algo que se limita a la intimidad o a la informalidad, aunque me de asco, pues mala suerte pa mi. Pero lo que si no soporto y si que es INTOLERABLE es que el famoseo se dedique a AUTOIMITARSE y a forzar ridiculamente ese malhablar. No te puedes imaginar hasta que extremo me repugna ver a las menestras rojas hablando en el congreso con el ozu ozu mi arma arza qillo ariqitaun, como si fueran retrasadas mentales. Bueno, que es que lo son, pero ya me entiendes

Los maricones son lo mas narcisista, clasista, odioso y repugnante que te puedas echar ala cara. Fliparias si los vieras las cuchilladas que se meten entre ellos y como se tratan de putisima escoria pabajo con quienes consideran que no estan a su nivel. Luego van de follaputas follatravelos y follamoronegrada solo porque es lo que sus amos politicos les dicen que tienen que aparentar. Si mañana les dijeran que tienen que cagarse en la moronegrada y follar focas monje, pues a eso irian. La gente mas manipulada y manipulable del planeta. Claro qeu no en sevilla, eso si es universal

En resumen, un lugar que cuando lo recorres con calma esta mucho mejor de lo que te puedes creer en un principio, pero aun asi es un lugar fallido porque la diferencia entre lo que es y el potencial que tiene, es tan abrumadora que se le saltan las lagrimas de la impotencia a cualquiera


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

Por cierto que es la malafollá? Sólo existe en grana?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Por cierto que es la malafollá? Sólo existe en grana?




La verdadera malafolla solo la tenemos algunos, es decirte la verdad a la cara sin taparse, por ejemplo te viene una y te dice mmm estoy muy gorda para que tu le digas que esta guapa y delgada, le contestas pues si estas gorda, deja el pan y ponte a correr....

Te pregunta un amigo si tiene posibilidades con una que le gusta, en la puta vida eres feo, antes te toca la loteria........

Tu prima mete en un grupo de wassap foto con ultimo modelito y las tias contestan que guapa estas Maria, mas que guapa lo que estas es vieja a donde cojones vas con esa ropa de adolescente a bailar a una fiesta de la inserso ?

Eso es la mala folla, pero no la tienen todos, muchos lo que tienen es que son directamente unos desgraciaos que eso es otra cosa, pero tambien pasa en otros sitios, ir a madrid preguntarle a un tio por una cosa y no contestarte el muy hijo puta, eso tambien es ser un desgraciado...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Algo que me parece cansino de Sevilla es el humor protocolario,
> 
> me explico,
> 
> ...




Gaditanos tambien he conocido que no tenian gracia ninguna y estaban todo el rato intentando hacer comentarios jocosos para intentar hacer ver que la tenian, no eran mala gente pero vaya tios mas cansinos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo soy andaluz, de Málaga,
> si se hacen también por aquí, pero no todo el tiempo,
> 
> es en Sevilla (y posiblemente también en Cádiz) donde se sobreactua exageradamente con el humor,
> ...



No puedes comparar a los malagueños que son gente medio normal con los Sevillanos, a Sevilla tenemos que sacarla de Andalucia y regalarla a quien la quiera.


----------



## mirym94 (31 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Que era un progrecomunista, porque yo voy a un sitio a conocer cultura y gastronomía y encantado, sean toros o cualquier otra cosa, espantado me voy si veo moronegros 

Tu amigo no es tal y es gilipollas sin acritud


----------



## heinlein74 (31 Oct 2022)

Voy a dar mi Paco opinión de haber estado de visita familiar en Sevilla durante unos diez días.

Iba con reservas porque soy un castellano recio y el cachondeíto sevillano como que no me va. Sin embargo me sorprendió que nadie se tomó libertades conmigo, supongo que es un toma y daca y si tu vas serio te responden en el mismo tono.

La ciudad es preciosa. Y tiene un tamaño considerable sin ser agobiante para nada.
Se come bien casi en cualquier sitio.
El tema del clima me pareció maravilloso porque fui en febrero y hacía 20 grados pero en verano eso tiene que ser para morir.

Lo único que no soportaba era sentarme en cualquier terraza y que apareciese alguien pidiendo o alguien con su espectáculo de guitarra o similar y después a pasar la gorra.
Joder que me voy a una terraza a relajarme y estar tranquilo y no quiero que me toquen los cojones. Hablando con gente de allí resulta que les parece de lo más normal y no les molesta en absoluto.

La gente es muy abierta, hicimos "amistad" con un par de familias y estuvimos con ellos de tapas con los niños jugando y demás (lo de amistad lo pongo entre comillas porque estuvimos con ellos esa noche y nunca tuvimos más relación)

Con respecto al tema laboral no puedo hablar de primera mano sin embargo si he trabajado en empresas con delegación en Sevilla y es legendario el tema de que hay temporadas en las que no trabaja ni el tacto y en general el ritmo deja mucho que desear.
Tengo amigos en una multinacional con fábricas por toda España, pues la fábrica de Sevilla no funciona a menos que manden gente de otros sitios con el látigo a poner orden.


----------



## INE (31 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Si, multicultural, pero no da miedo como algunas partes de Torreblanca en las que me metí por error con el coche. por el cerezo he pasado andando, por la zona de los negros, la zona de los moros y la zona de los sudamericanos, y con total tranquilidad.



Sevilla es el único lugar de España donde sí te equivocas con el coche te puedes meter en líos. Me pasó por la zona del cementerio, me metí por unas callejuelas por error y me encontré de frente con unos amables etnianos comiendo ocupando toda la Calle. Obviamente di marcha atrás como alma que lleva el diablo.


----------



## Satori (31 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Es mucho decir que Barcelona sea hezpañola.
> 
> Som catalans, no espanyols!



som sucnormals.


----------



## sada (31 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir los meses de verano, jodío.



no solo, he ido en semana santa y 38 grados.


----------



## FernandoIII (31 Oct 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Estuve un dia alli antes del verano. La ultima vez que estuve fue hace 20 años. Tengo que reconocer que la imagen que me lleve esta vez, fue mucho, mucho mejor de la que yo tenia en mente de las veces anteriores (1994, 2002)
> 
> Tiene un entorno patrimonial y palaciego impresionante, de primer orden mundial. No lo recordaba bien, pero si, es lo que hay. El patrimonio y la arquitectura de determinadas zonas y calles es una brutalidad, y ese paisajismo que le da el tener un rio grande y CON BARCOS (lo cual es exotico en este pais). Es un sitio peculiar y distinto, no se, da la impresion de que estes en el puerto de santiago de cuba o algo asi. Las callecitas estrechas y endiabladas de los barrios viejos, una flipada tambien, ya que ademas por las que estuve transitando, a diferencia de lo que esperaba, estaban aceptablemente limpias y cuidadas (supongo que habran otras que lo estaran menos)
> 
> ...



Otra ventaja de Sevilla es que apenas hay extranjeros, es de las pocas ciudades españolas que está habitada por españoles y en la que te cuesta ver panchitos, moronegrada y demás por la calle. Si no fuera por los gitanos sería una ciudad refugio de putísima madre para un movimiento nacional-patriota.


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (31 Oct 2022)

Os hace falta un par de legislaturas de Colau


----------



## INE (31 Oct 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Otra ventaja de Sevilla es que apenas hay extranjeros, es de las pocas ciudades españolas que está habitada por españoles y en la que te cuesta ver panchitos, moronegrada y demás por la calle. Si no fuera por los gitanos sería una ciudad refugio de putísima madre para un movimiento nacional-patriota.



En la hostelería el 95% de los trabajadores son autóctonos, cosa que en el resto de España es imposible de ver, más bien el 98% de extranjeros. Es como volver a la España de 1990.


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> No te digo nada de Granada, una ciudad que vive de la universidad.
> 
> La empresa que más factura es bidafarma con 39 empleados, seguida de Puleva con 221 y Covirán con mil y pico.
> 
> ...



Granada vive de la Alhambra y después de la universidad por este orden. La Alhambra y todo lo que crece a su albur es una máquina de hacer dinero.


----------



## INE (31 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Granada vive de la Alhambra y después de la universidad por este orden. La Alhambra y todo lo que crece a su albur es una máquina de hacer dinero.



En ese sentido Granada y Salamanca son idénticas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Oct 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Otra ventaja de Sevilla es que apenas hay extranjeros, es de las pocas ciudades españolas que está habitada por españoles y en la que te cuesta ver panchitos, moronegrada y demás por la calle. Si no fuera por los gitanos sería una ciudad refugio de putísima madre para un movimiento nacional-patriota.



Guiris hay a paletadas, pero son rubios con chancletas o algún oriental haciendo fotos. 
Por cierto el centro está impecable, en estado de revista: apenas se ve algún edificio derroido, nada de papeles ni chicles en el suelo pese al abarrotamiento de gente a toda hora. Luego te vas a Italia y da pena que todo sea tan bello pero tan descuidado.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Granada vive de la Alhambra y después de la universidad por este orden. La Alhambra y todo lo que crece a su albur es una máquina de hacer dinero.



Y Sierra nevada que es un tinglado bastante respetable.


----------



## FernandoIII (31 Oct 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Guiris hay a paletadas, pero son rubios con chancletas o algún oriental haciendo fotos.
> Por cierto el centro está impecable, en estado de revista: apenas se ve algún edificio derroido, nada de papeles ni chicles en el suelo pese al abarrotamiento de gente a toda hora. Luego te vas a Italia y da pena que todo sea tan bello pero tan descuidado.



He dicho inmigrantes, no turistas. Que por cierto, tampoco tiene tantos turistas la ciudad para lo monumental que es. El casco antiguo de Sevilla es enorme y está lleno de joyas por todas partes


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (31 Oct 2022)

Solo conozco a una persona que le gusten los toros.

El Betis y el Sevilla (este ya no) están en buenos momentos, normal esa ilusión. Los béticos son normalmente más cansinos con el tema del fútbol, es una religión.

Los datos económicos que das no se ajustan a la realidad, para variar. Lo de Canal Sur y la Junta es un tema muy provinciano, que tampoco es así, normalmente los que dicen eso no han visto un programa de canal Sur en su vida, y no saben cómo va la Junta, pq Sevilla solo tuvo mejoras en 1992, 30 años sin ninguna inversión. Solo Huelva está peor.

Aquí está la sede, pero los que trabajan ahí no son sevillanos, el mismo presidente no lo es, así que si tenéis quejas pues hablad con vuestros representantes, que para eso existen. Tenéis sus correos en la web de la junta.

La feria y la semana Santa, así como el secuestro de las hermandades por los capillitas, si es un debate que debería existir. También que el centro sea un parque temático y el sevillano no pueda ir, vivir aún menos.

Y la ciudad no es bonita, tiene el centro y Triana, pero dónde vive la gente son bloques de estilo soviético, barriadas o bloques de los años 80-90.


----------



## Thuma Dree (31 Oct 2022)

Así es, toda la ciudad es funcionaria

Es el retrato perfecto de la sociedad parásita española, son los estómagos agradecidos del estado q disfrutan de la productividad del remero, con su buena gastronomía y calidad de vida.

Los remeros q alimentan el sistema están en las periferias de MAD-BCN. Y votan políticas socialistas, les han preparado en un sitema educativo público donde los han vuelto extremadamente subnormales.


----------



## tixel (31 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Gaditanos tambien he conocido que no tenian gracia ninguna y estaban todo el rato intentando hacer comentarios jocosos para intentar hacer ver que la tenian, no eran mala gente pero vaya tios mas cansinos.



En Cádiz abunda mucho ese tipo de fauna. Yo al menos conozco unos cuantos. Pensando en que son unos graciosos los hay muy muy pesados y algunos parece que ejerzan el tópico andaluz.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Granada vive de la Alhambra y después de la universidad por este orden. La Alhambra y todo lo que crece a su albur es una máquina de hacer dinero.



Igual que la Cagada Familia.


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Oct 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Otra ventaja de Sevilla es que apenas hay extranjeros, es de las pocas ciudades españolas que está habitada por españoles y en la que te cuesta ver panchitos, moronegrada y demás por la calle. Si no fuera por los gitanos sería una ciudad refugio de putísima madre para un movimiento nacional-patriota.



Eso también pasa en la provincia de Cádiz, pero no en Huelva (al menos en la zona de Lepe) que sí hay bastante más extranjero.


----------



## FernandoIII (31 Oct 2022)

El subnormal de @Don Juan de Austria que ha quedado retratado como un cuñao gilipollas con el tema de LA HORDA, ahora también grazna que MADRIT ENS ROBA viviendo en una provincia con un 40% de paro, llena de FUNCIVAGOS y que su mayor empleador es NAVANTIA que es una empresa DEL ESTADO y ACERINOX que la puso allí el CAUDILLO a dedazo. Lo peor de todo es CADIZ en la posición que está tiene una facturación empresarial inferior a TOLEDO que es una provincia con la mitad de transferencias públicas y empresas públicas que Cadiz y con un 60% de la población de la que tiene CADIZ. Es decir, que la puta mierda de CADIZ tiene una economía real menor a la de TOLEDO que es un sitio que se ha empezado a industrializar hace 30 años ¿Pero se puede ser más jodidamente subnormal que este sujeto?








Ranking de Empresas en Toledo | Ranking Empresas


Descubra el Ranking de empresas de Toledo por facturación. Conozca el Ranking de las mejores empresas españolas en Ranking Empresas.




ranking-empresas.eleconomista.es












Ranking de Empresas en Cádiz | Ranking Empresas


Descubra el Ranking de empresas de Cádiz por facturación. Conozca el Ranking de las mejores empresas españolas en Ranking Empresas.




ranking-empresas.eleconomista.es


----------



## BeninExpress (31 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Se ve que hablas desde el prejuicio, o lo que se dice en Málaga desde el desconocimiento. El aeropuerto de Sevilla no está dos escalones por debajo del de Málaga, está en todo caso a uno. En el primer nivel está Barcelona, Madrid y palma. En un segundo nivel están Málaga y Alicante (dentro de la península). Y un tercer nivel están Valencia, Sevilla y Bilbao (dentro de la península).
> 
> El de Sevilla tiene algo menos de la mitad que Málaga y cuatro veces más que granada o jerez.
> 
> ...



Lo siento pero NO.

Málaga 19.856.299 pasajeros.
Alicante 15.047.840 pasajeros.
Sevilla 7.544.474 pasajeros.

Yo creo que sí estáis dos escalones debajo de Málaga en cuanto a número de pasajeros e incluso me atrevería a decir que tres.

Alicante está un escalón debajo de Málaga.

De hecho fíjate la dimensión real del aeropuerto de Málaga que es ni más ni menos que el cuarto aeropuerto de la Península Ibérica, solo por detrás de Madrid, Barcelona y Lisbo, las tres mega urbes del sur de Europa.

Que no digo que Málaga supere en todo a Sevilla, como dije en mi primer mensaje Sevilla es una gran ciudad a la par de Málaga o viceversa (Málaga está a la par que Sevilla). Pero en cuanto a aeropuerto mejor no arrimaros mucho porque incluso ciudades como Oporto, Valencia o Bilbao salen escaldadas en la comparación.


----------



## fitness (31 Oct 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Y si eres rubio pasas por animal de circo, te paran desconocidos por la calle para hacerse fotos contigo. Quedas con un sevillano y te lleva de bares donde te exhibe como un florero.



Otro cateto del norte que luego cuando salen de su aldea con el inserso se asombran de que hayan tantos ojos claros en andalucia


----------



## fitness (31 Oct 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Lo siento pero NO.
> 
> Málaga 19.856.299 pasajeros.
> Alicante 15.047.840 pasajeros.
> ...



Málaga es una urbe de 2 kms de ancha por casi 80 de larga


----------



## FernandoIII (31 Oct 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Cómo se envían más impuestos a Madrid? Entiendo que el estado central coge dinero y luego invierte en infraestructuras en todo el estado ¿o no? ¿El Ave en Andalucía lo ha pagado la junta? ¿La ampliación del aeropuerto de Málaga? ¿La mejora del puerto deportivo de Málaga? etc.



Estás hablando con un puto subnormal. Cádiz tiene el puerto más importante de España y una posición privilegiada, pero es UN PUTO GITANAL SIN MÁS. Una provincia riquísima con 1.2 millones de habitantes, sin UN PUTO EMPRESARIO y un tejido productivo MARROQUÍ que sin las empresas del CAUDILLO tendría el PIB per capita de BULGARIA. Lo de Cádiz es ESCALOFRIANTE si se piensa friamente, lugares como BURGOS con 300k habitantes prácticamente tienen la misma economía real que Cádiz que tiene 1 millón de habitantes más


----------



## FernandoIII (31 Oct 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si Andalucía tuviese el cupo Vasco.....
> 
> Entonces lo verías



Ojalá le dieran el cupo vasco a Cádiz, se moviera NAVANTIA a Cartagena y se os regalara vuestra cajita de la seguridad social. En 15 años la provincia sería más pobre que MOLDAVIA sin exagerar


----------



## BeninExpress (31 Oct 2022)

fitness dijo:


> Málaga es una urbe de 2 kms de ancha por casi 80 de larga



Efectivamente, yo creo que aunque a pequeña escala, solo es comparable a la Bahía de San Francisco.

De hecho he estado en California y la Costa del Sol tiene cierto paralelismo en muchos aspectos.

Y no soy el único, muchos extranjeros que vienen a aquí enseguida captan que la Costa del Sol es una entidad que solo puede entenderse en su conjunto. En otras ciudades coges el coche y conduces durante 20/kilómetros por mirad del campo y llegas a la siguiente aglomeración urbana, aquí no, aquí coges el coche en Málaga y hasta que no llegas a Manilva no paras de ver localidades, muchas de ellas separadas solamente por una calle..


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Lo siento pero NO.
> 
> Málaga 19.856.299 pasajeros.
> Alicante 15.047.840 pasajeros.
> ...



No quiero menospreciar al aeropuerto de Málaga, desde que tengo uso de razón he conocido el aeropuerto de Málaga como un gran aeropuerto. Cuando me refería a un escalón inferior, lo decía en plan agrupar los aeropuertos peninsulares.

Así están los aeropuertos de Madrid y Barcelona que ya esté año han superado los 30 millones de pasajeros, Málaga y Alicante, por este orden, que han superado los diez millones, en un nivel intermedio están Valencia, Sevilla y Bilbao, con 6, 5 y 4 millones de pasajeros en lo que va de año, y quitando el de Santiago que llega 2.5 millones, están todos los demás que apenas han superado el millón o no han llegado a esa cantidad. El de Málaga tiene dos veces y media el tráfico del de Sevilla, pero es que el de Sevilla tiene 7 veces el tráfico del siguiente aeropuerto andaluz, el de jerez, y casi 8 del de Granada.

El de Sevilla no tiene ni punto de comparación con el de Málaga, pero tampoco es un aeropuerto de provincias.


----------



## Feriri88 (31 Oct 2022)

Los barrios subdesarrollados de Sevilla en Europa solo son comparables a zonas malas de Moldavia


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> He dicho inmigrantes, no turistas. Que por cierto, tampoco tiene tantos turistas la ciudad para lo monumental que es. El casco antiguo de Sevilla es enorme y está lleno de joyas por todas partes



Hombre, pocos pocos, tampoco. Tiene la misma relación número de turistas/población residente que Barcelona. Es más, en turismo nacional, en números absolutos está empatado a Barcelona.


----------



## Republicano (31 Oct 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Otra ventaja de Sevilla es que apenas hay extranjeros, es de las pocas ciudades españolas que está habitada por españoles y en la que te cuesta ver panchitos, moronegrada y demás por la calle. Si no fuera por los gitanos sería una ciudad refugio de putísima madre para un movimiento nacional-patriota.



Yo creo que eso se pudo deber a que la gran ola migratoria se produjo después de la Expo, y como ya vivió su miniburbuja en los años anteriores a la Expo, no hubo una explosión edificatoria como en otros lados, al igual que un déficit en inversión pública que hizo que el ladrillo no fuera un sector fuerte. Y no se por qué motivo, parece que no es una ciudad atractiva para los moros. De hecho, Granada, con más paro que Sevilla, tiene muchos más moros.

Lo que si empieza a verse cada vez más son sudamericanos. En cuidado de ancianos, en la barra del bar,... Pero pasan bastante desapercibidos.


----------



## INE (31 Oct 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Hombre, pocos pocos, tampoco. Tiene la misma relación número de turistas/población residente que Barcelona. Es más, en turismo nacional, en números absolutos está empatado a Barcelona.



Lo que pasa en Sevilla es que el turismo está más concentrado en el tiempo. De junio a septiembre ves 3 o 4 turistas despistados.


----------



## RFray (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Algo que me parece cansino de Sevilla es el humor protocolario,
> 
> me explico,
> 
> ...



Sí, son muy cansinos, exagerados y repetitivos. Yo creo que no son conscientes de que se convierten en un meme, en una caricatura viviente de sí mismos.


----------



## toroloco (31 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Granada vive de la Alhambra y después de la universidad por este orden. La Alhambra y todo lo que crece a su albur es una máquina de hacer dinero.



Es decir de los camareros y la universidad, porque la caja de la Alhambra es para la junta.

Con el tren de alta velocidad desde Málaga, el turismo extranjero se va a quedar en la playa e ir a pasar el día a Granada que ya está estudiado el tema.

Si estiras la goma, desde Madrid.

A los grupos de orientales aún se les está esperando que vuelvan.

Que CRECE al albur de la Alhambra? Los taberneros están pidiendo ayuda y ya hablan de cobrar la tapa, tapa de calidad claro.

Por qué será que Ikea a elegido Almería y no Granada?

Por qué será que la Caixa deja el cubo?


----------



## Satori (31 Oct 2022)

INE dijo:


> Lo que pasa en Sevilla es que el turismo está más concentrado en el tiempo. De junio a septiembre ves 3 o 4 turistas despistados.



eso era antes. Ahora es un parque temático todo el año.


----------



## toroloco (31 Oct 2022)

INE dijo:


> En ese sentido Granada y Salamanca son idénticas.



Menos en el tamaño


----------



## INE (31 Oct 2022)

Satori dijo:


> eso era antes. Ahora es un parque temático todo el año.



Hombre, en verano hay cuatro turistas, ahora sí que hay avalancha, pero con el calor que hace ya me dirás quién es el valiente o el desinformado que va a ir en plena canícula. De hecho los hoteles en verano están tirados, este mes de agosto estuve unos días y hoteles de 4 estrellas a precio puta, 45 euros noche. Ese mismo hotel ahora no baja de 85 euros noche.


----------



## Pili33 (31 Oct 2022)

Lo malo de Sevilla es que está llena de sevillanos/as, que son gente falsa, ruín, prepotente, van de señoritos/as y son unos meapilas e intolerantes con los que no piensen así.


----------



## Murray's (31 Oct 2022)

Que los sevillanos viven de apariencias y presumir o fardar es muy cierto, he tenido vecinos de sevilla y muy buena gente pero un ritmo de vida que no aguanta cualquiera, siempre de bares, amigos, bebiendo... son muy manirotos, las mujeres también, no ahorran una mierda viven al dia, derrochan todo el dinero que puede, les gusta comprar lo mejor, Gucci, emilio tucci, prada, lacoste,nike, adidas, tous, maximo dutti, buenas colonias, bolsos, zapatos, ropa...

Otra cosa de ellos son poco de palabra, y si quieres quedar con ello mejor en el último momento, porque te cambian o te dicen no pueden, son asi, de última hora pillarlos y quedar, algo fuleros también son , a todos les va bien y se ha comprado no se que y no se cuantos... y a lo mejor no tienen ni para comer


----------



## Soundblaster (31 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que los sevillanos viven de apariencias y presumir o fardar es muy cierto, he tenido vecinos de sevilla y muy buena gente pero un ritmo de vida que no aguanta cualquiera, siempre de bares, amigos, bebiendo... son muy manirotos, las mujeres también, no ahorran una mierda viven al dia, derrochan todo el dinero que puede, les gusta comprar lo mejor, Gucci, emilio tucci, prada, lacoste,nike, adidas, tous, maximo dutti, buenas colonias, bolsos, zapatos, ropa...
> 
> Otra cosa de ellos son poco de palabra, y si quieres quedar con ello mejor en el último momento, porque te cambian o te dicen no pueden, son asi, de última hora pillarlos y quedar, algo fuleros también son , a todos les va bien y se ha comprado no se que y no se cuantos... y a lo mejor no tienen ni para comer




lo mejor es ir a un sastre y que te lo hagan a medida, eso que mencionas tiene otro nombre: pretender aparentar


----------



## Pili33 (31 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que los sevillanos viven de apariencias y presumir o fardar es muy cierto, he tenido vecinos de sevilla y muy buena gente pero un ritmo de vida que no aguanta cualquiera, siempre de bares, amigos, bebiendo... son muy manirotos, las mujeres también, no ahorran una mierda viven al dia, derrochan todo el dinero que puede, les gusta comprar lo mejor, Gucci, emilio tucci, prada, lacoste,nike, adidas, tous, maximo dutti, buenas colonias, bolsos, zapatos, ropa...
> 
> Otra cosa de ellos son poco de palabra, y si quieres quedar con ello mejor en el último momento, porque te cambian o te dicen no pueden, son asi, de última hora pillarlos y quedar, algo fuleros también son , a todos les va bien y se ha comprado no se que y no se cuantos... y a lo mejor no tienen ni para comer



Porque en Sevilla tienen mentalidad de catetos/as.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (31 Oct 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> El subnormal de @Don Juan de Austria que ha quedado retratado como un cuñao gilipollas con el tema de LA HORDA, ahora también grazna que MADRIT ENS ROBA viviendo en una provincia con un 40% de paro, llena de FUNCIVAGOS y que su mayor empleador es NAVANTIA que es una empresa DEL ESTADO y ACERINOX que la puso allí el CAUDILLO a dedazo. Lo peor de todo es CADIZ en la posición que está tiene una facturación empresarial inferior a TOLEDO que es una provincia con la mitad de transferencias públicas y empresas públicas que Cadiz y con un 60% de la población de la que tiene CADIZ. Es decir, que la puta mierda de CADIZ tiene una economía real menor a la de TOLEDO que es un sitio que se ha empezado a industrializar hace 30 años ¿Pero se puede ser más jodidamente subnormal que este sujeto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me cites cojones, que no tengo nada que hablar contigo.

Primero aprende economía y luego habla con los mayores


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Oct 2022)

La hipocresía de esa gente se ve en el contraste de tener el mayor numero de banderas españolas por metro cuadrado a la vez que arrasa el psoe eleccion sí, eleccion tambien


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

toroloco dijo:


> Es decir de los camareros y la universidad, porque la caja de la Alhambra es para la junta.
> 
> Con el tren de alta velocidad desde Málaga, el turismo extranjero se va a quedar en la playa e ir a pasar el día a Granada que ya está estudiado el tema.
> 
> ...



Turistas extranjeros especialmente Orientales e italianos hay a mansalva. En proporción más que en Málaga capital


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que los sevillanos viven de apariencias y presumir o fardar es muy cierto, he tenido vecinos de sevilla y muy buena gente pero un ritmo de vida que no aguanta cualquiera, siempre de bares, amigos, bebiendo... son muy manirotos, las mujeres también, no ahorran una mierda viven al dia, derrochan todo el dinero que puede, les gusta comprar lo mejor, Gucci, emilio tucci, prada, lacoste,nike, adidas, tous, maximo dutti, buenas colonias, bolsos, zapatos, ropa...
> 
> Otra cosa de ellos son poco de palabra, y si quieres quedar con ello mejor en el último momento, porque te cambian o te dicen no pueden, son asi, de última hora pillarlos y quedar, algo fuleros también son , a todos les va bien y se ha comprado no se que y no se cuantos... y a lo mejor no tienen ni para comer



Estás retratando a los italianos

¿Los malagueños y granadinos no son así también? Lo pregunto desde el desconocimiento


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Estás retratando a los italianos
> 
> ¿Los malagueños y granadinos no son así también? Lo pregunto desde el desconocimiento



Málaga tiene otro rollo,
quizás menos tradicional/conservador/pijo,

más metrosexual, tías con tetas operadas, etc,
igualmente postureo,
en ese sentido se parece a Valencia.


----------



## fever (31 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



como en el 99 por ciento de ciudades y pueblos ...el 95 por cien es insoportable..
muy buena descripción .
es una belleza como ciudad.


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Málaga tiene otro rollo,
> quizás menos tradicional/conservador/pijo,
> 
> más metrosexual, tías con tetas operadas, etc,
> ...



Y granada?


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Oct 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Y granada?



Granada no lo conozco bien,

se que hay mucho jipioso en la universidad,
y mucho rollo cani/metrosexual que va de fiesta a la Mae West,

pero realmente no podría dar una opinión certera.

ALGÚN MALAFOLLÁ POR EL FORO?


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Granada no lo conozco bien,
> 
> se que hay mucho jipioso en la universidad,
> y mucho rollo cani/metrosexual que va de fiesta a la Mae West,
> ...



Pero que sea un estudio de calidad , es decir de la personalidad del granadino en general no que se quede unicamente en la vestimenta de los hipster e indies


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Oct 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ojalá le dieran el cupo vasco a Cádiz, se moviera NAVANTIA a Cartagena y se os regalara vuestra cajita de la seguridad social. En 15 años la provincia sería más pobre que MOLDAVIA sin exagerar



La gente mas tonta que he conocido en mi vida despues de los catalufos, han sido de cadiz. Hasta el extremo de que en un ayuntamiento no entiendan lo que significa poner un puto sello en un papel y se tiren mas de media hora discutiendo entre ellos a ver que es lo que quieres

Es brutal. Iba a decir que tienen la neurona justita para no hacerse lo gordo en los pantalones. Pero creo que ni eso, y que la junta les pone pañales todos los dias porque por ellos mismos son incapaces


----------



## ApartapeloS (31 Oct 2022)

A la vista de lo aquí expuesto, se podría considerar que caballito de mar es un biotipo genuinamente sevillano??


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Da igual, es para volverse loco. Yo aguanté poco más de un año viviendo en la costa andaluza.
> 
> Todos los días del año hizo viento, de levante o de poniente, todos. Por la mañana menos, podías desayunar en la terraza, pero antes del mediodía ya empezaba a rugir duro. Y los temporales en la costa son tremebundos.



Vivías en Tarifa o que? Suele hacer viento todos los días, pero entre los 15 y 20 km/h, bastante llevadero hasta que se superan los 25


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La gente mas tonta que he conocido en mi vida despues de los catalufos, han sido de cadiz. Hasta el extremo de que en un ayuntamiento no entiendan lo que significa poner un puto sello en un papel y se tiren mas de media hora discutiendo entre ellos a ver que es lo que quieres
> 
> Es brutal. Iba a decir que tienen la neurona justita para no hacerse lo gordo en los pantalones. Pero creo que ni eso, y que la junta les pone pañales todos los dias porque por ellos mismos son incapaces



Tu no has estado en Cádiz en tu puta vida payaso. Todavía recuerdo el hilo donde dijiste que Cádiz capital está llena de "casuchas bajas de gitanos", cuando esa edificación es casi inexistente en Cádiz, donde el casco se compone casi exclusivamente de casas de los siglos XVIII al XX de varias plantas (la gente humilde vivía en apartamentos alquilados en esas casas), y lo que hay a extramuros son pisos del desarrollismo franquista. Tuviste que peinar google street view para encontrar una casucha por la zona franca que se ajustara a la que según tu era un tipo de hábitat endémico en la capital.

Vienes de turista un día y entras en el Ayuntamiento a que te pongan un sello? Para que te sellaran la cartilla de tonto?


----------



## bladu (31 Oct 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> A la vista de lo aquí expuesto, se podría considerar que caballito de mar es un biotipo genuinamente sevillano??
> Ver archivo adjunto 1246452



Yo creo por el nombre artiticoh tan hortera y la camisa a la par creo que si


----------



## pepe01 (31 Oct 2022)

Muy acertado todo, yo viví en Sevilla más de 10 años hasta que me cansé del ambiente, pero también te digo que no hay lugar perfecto.


----------



## antonio estrada (31 Oct 2022)

Satori dijo:


> eso era antes. Ahora es un parque temático todo el año.



Yo creo que está todo a tope siempre. He estado en Sevilla por trabajo cinco o seis veces, todas por trabajo, de quedarme varios días a dar un curso, reuniones y tal. Está lleno de turistas todo a todas horas.

Yo vivo en Zaragoza, que es un lugar inhóspito y evitable. Y sin embargo, fue visitada por casi 1.2 millones de personas en 2019









Zaragoza registra su máximo histórico en 2019 con 1.180.712 turistas


Los visitantes procedente de China, un 20,8%, superan los franceses, con un 14,7% de turistas.<br>




www.heraldo.es





Está recuperando el turismo tras el parón del COVID y ya andamos por casi el millón otra vez.

Sevilla contó con más de 3 millones de turistas en 2019 y recuperando esas cifras a buen ritmo. Un paquete de gente a todas horas.


----------



## casaire (31 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La ciudad es muy bonita. Pero esta desaprovechada. No hay grandes eventos culturales quitando toros y fútbol y bares. La gente es clasista y cerrada sólo existe Sevilla. El gran evento cultural sevillano es ir al bar. El postureo es brutal. Aunque la mayoría son muertos de hambre. En Sevilla hay 3 grandes eventos semana Santa - feria de abrí y betis y todo el año gira en torno a ellos. Las mujeres son muy guapas pero insoportables. El humor sevillano es con mala leche. La gente sí vas a Sevilla te dará el coñazo las 24 horas con la belleza de Sevilla. Y para mí Sevilla es la ciudad más bonita. Se puede vivir bien si vas a tu rollo y no te relaciones con el 90% de la ciudad. Es barata y se come de lujo. Por suerte cada día es más abierta. El Sevillano medio es prepotente, señorito. Es ridículo ver a niños de 14 años señoritos con traje. En Sevilla la imagen es importante. Es conservadora pero está llena de maricones. El ocio del sevillano es ir al bar durante horas y hablar del betis, la belleza de Sevilla, los toros y la semana Santa. El centralismo de esta ciudad es pesadisimo. Canal Sur parece una tv de Sevilla. Es difícil que un sevillano te falte al respeto si eres educado y vas a tu rollo. Pero como digas que Sevilla no te gusta te quedas sin amigos. Los sevillanos concideran las playas de Cádiz y Huelvas suyas. Y jerez una ciudad sevillana. En la provincia de Sevilla y Cádiz pasta de verdad tienen 4 familias burguesas los domecq, que tienen fincas y media provincia. Y los 4 cargos de la junta. La ciudad vive de la junta. La mayoría es funcionaria. Esta ciudad si fuera globalizada multiplicaria su pib. Aunque también perdería su identidad. Ejemplo este es un pograma donde todas las semanas hablan de la semana Santa y tiene mucha audiencia. Yo mismo os podría hablar horas de la semana santa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046153
> 
> ...



Aquí un valenciano : Te has equivocado en una cosa...LAS MÁS PUTAS ESTÁN EN VALENCIA. MALAS Y PUTAS.


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Oct 2022)

Una de las veces que más me he reído fue en la estación de autobuses de Sevilla, hace porrón de años,

estaba esperando mi bus para ir a mi pueblo Paco y por allí había un turista asiático que repetía a todo el mundo "Akósh",

"Akósh", "Akósh", "Akósh"...

Sólo sabía decir eso,

se juntó una marabunta de chóferes queriendo descifrar que quería el asiático, vacilándole,
"La cara que tiene el chino"
"Parece el Fary comiendo limones"
Etc, etc

Al final llegó uno y le señaló en un mapa,
Y ya dijo...

"Señores, el chino cudeiro quiere ir a Arcos...Arcos de la Frontera, que no os enteráis"


----------



## INE (31 Oct 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Que los sevillanos viven de apariencias y presumir o fardar es muy cierto, he tenido vecinos de sevilla y muy buena gente pero un ritmo de vida que no aguanta cualquiera, siempre de bares, amigos, bebiendo... son muy manirotos, las mujeres también, no ahorran una mierda viven al dia, derrochan todo el dinero que puede, les gusta comprar lo mejor, Gucci, emilio tucci, prada, lacoste,nike, adidas, tous, maximo dutti, buenas colonias, bolsos, zapatos, ropa...
> 
> Otra cosa de ellos son poco de palabra, y si quieres quedar con ello mejor en el último momento, porque te cambian o te dicen no pueden, son asi, de última hora pillarlos y quedar, algo fuleros también son , a todos les va bien y se ha comprado no se que y no se cuantos... y a lo mejor no tienen ni para comer



Son unos mentirosos compulsivos, no te puedes creer nada de lo que dicen.

Cuando fui a vivir a Sevilla me chocaba que cuando se encontraban con alguien decían "me alegro de verte", cuando era obvio que no se tragaban entre ellos. "Me alegro de verte", que putos hipócritas.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (31 Oct 2022)

Sevilla es un sitio donde a una moza barcelonesa , le muestras el barrio de Santa Cruz , le cuentas lo de Carmen la cigarrera de Bizet , cenais en algún sitio con cierto encanto y tienes bajada de bragas segura como han dicho antes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Oct 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La gente mas tonta que he conocido en mi vida despues de los catalufos, han sido de cadiz. Hasta el extremo de que en un ayuntamiento no entiendan lo que significa poner un puto sello en un papel y se tiren mas de media hora discutiendo entre ellos a ver que es lo que quieres
> 
> Es brutal. Iba a decir que tienen la neurona justita para no hacerse lo gordo en los pantalones. Pero creo que ni eso, y que la junta les pone pañales todos los dias porque por ellos mismos son incapaces



Vas tú al panadero a enseñarle a cocer pan.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Oct 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Málaga ya es 'de facto' la capital de Andalucía. Y desde hace un tiempo, no solo de ahora. Además que Málaga se relaciona de manera mucho más sana con el resto de ciudades andaluzas, al contrario de lo que le pasa a Sevilla que como bien dice el OP tooodo tiene que girar en torno a ella.
> 
> A los capillitas les mola pensar que son ellos la capital porque es lo que aparece en los mapas pero la realidad es la que es.
> 
> ...



Málaga es poca cosa para ser capital de Andalucía.

De hecho su PIB es un 30% menor al de Sevilla y, si bien en construcción y servicios relacionados con el turismo es mucho mayor, a nivel de agricultura o industria Málaga queda muy por debajo.

Aunque tenga unos inviernos privilegiados, su dimensión histórica/monumental está muy por debajo de Sevilla/Córdoba/Granada.
No tiene mucho que ver ni arquitectónicamente, en su mayoría es muy paco, ni por entorno (sólo hay que ver el "rio" y las playas que en sí son muy malas)

Tampoco tiene una zona de influencia grande como centro de servicios ni a nivel referencial: en la misma provincia hay ciudades que viven su vida (Marbella por ejemplo) al contrario que Sevilla, que siempre ha tenido y tiene una gran zona de influencia que es el cuadrante suroeste de la península (zona sur de extremadura incluida) al ser el mayor nodo de toda la zona. El caso de Málaga es diferente, ya que la zona oriental andaluza está más fragmentada en sub-áreas -Granada, pese a ser una ciudad estancada, sigue su vida independientemente de Malaga-.

No obstante, la ciudad en sí es emergente y en los últimos años está intentando desbastarse y posicionarse. No es como hace 20 años que daba bastante asquito y los turistas se iban directamente del aeropuerto a los pueblos turísticos, rehuyendo la capital. Tiene mucho mérito que quieran mejorar, pero la verdad, lo que puede ser sí, pero lo que no se puede, no se puede.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Oct 2022)

INE dijo:


> Son unos mentirosos compulsivos, no te puedes creer nada de lo que dicen.
> 
> Cuando fui a vivir a Sevilla me chocaba que cuando se encontraban con alguien decían "me alegro de verte", cuando era obvio que no se tragaban entre ellos. "Me alegro de verte", que putos hipócritas.



Pero ¿quién en este planeta se iba a alegrar de verte a tí, hombre de dios?


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Oct 2022)

Pues como la garrapata que está con mi hermana 
Es andaluzo de pura cepa, tanto él, como sus hermanos y sus padres.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (31 Oct 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Málaga es poca cosa para ser capital de Andalucía.
> 
> De hecho su PIB es un 30% menor al de Sevilla y, si bien en construcción y servicios relacionados con el turismo es mucho mayor, a nivel de agricultura o industria Málaga queda muy por debajo.
> 
> ...




Siento contradecirte amiga. Trabajo manejando bigdata de índices económicos y te puedo asegurar que málaga ya supera en casi todos los indicadores económicos a Sevilla. Lo mejor de todo es que el modelo de turismo de Málaga está estancado en cifras muy altas, mientras su industria crece de forma exponencial, con un palacio de congresos exuberante con un dinamismo impresionante.
Lo mejor de Málaga: han apostado por el sector tecnológico e invierten en I+D+i como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Oct 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Siento contradecirte amiga. Trabajo manejando bigdata de índices económicos y te puedo asegurar que málaga ya supera en casi todos los indicadores económicos a Sevilla. Lo mejor de todo es que el modelo de turismo de Málaga está estancado en cifras muy altas, mientras su industria crece de forma exponencial, con un palacio de congresos exuberante con un dinamismo impresionante.
> Lo mejor de Málaga: han apostado por el sector tecnológico e invierten en I+D+i como si no hubiera mañana.



El PIB industrial de Sevilla (sin ser nada del otro jueves) viene a ser el doble de Málaga, donde industria _clásica_ prácticamente no hay y lo que está arraigando es el sector tecnológico, cosa que tampoco es tan especial, hasta en Sevilla hay.
En cuanto al PIB en general, no lo digo yo, lo dice el INE -cifras a nivel provincial- que algo sabrá.
Industria y palacios de congresos son actividades muy diferentes entre sí, es un comentario incoherente.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, lo que mas REPUGNANCIA me da de la sevilla moderna, con diferencia, es esos carrilitos triciclito para ROJOS PUTAS Y MARICONES que han puesto por todo el puto centro, que NISIQUIERA SE VEN. Vas andando por la puta calle de la catedral y estas intentando hacer una puta foto y de repente empiezas a oir DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN DIN que te crees que va a salir por ahi el puto HECTOR SALAMANCA metiendole ala puta campana con los ojos ensangrentaos, y lo que viene es una puta rocio gorda bollera roja hija de puta con el puto triciclo pa dar por el puto culo atropeyando a la gente, que dan ganas de meterle un patadon y abrirle la puta cabeza

Eso y las calles que cierran al trafico pa meter UN PUTO TREN POR EL MEDIO. Vamos a ver hijo de la grandisima puta, si cierras una calle, al menos que sirva pa pasear, no que tengas a la gente apretujada en la misma baldosa que antes, y la puta calle entera todo lo que es de ancha PERDIDA Y CONDENADA pa que pase el puto tren como en el puto siglo 19

Ala gentuza sunormal hija de puta destrozadora hay que COLGARLA


----------



## McNulty (31 Oct 2022)

A mi me dio mucho cringe cuando la visité. No por que sea fea, al contrario, sino por la parte sociológica, que jode bastante el ambiente de la ciudad.

Me sentí en disonancia completa. Por una parte ves a miles de pijazos en corros y apelotonados con sus camisitas, su gomina y sus náuticos tomándose el vermú. Los cayetanos mandrileños son unos macarras pordioseros al lado de los gandaluces.

Y por otra, a medida que te vas alejando del centro, miles de canis en parques, gitanos tiradísimos viviendo en chabolos que se caen, bloques degradados, grupitos de chonis enseñando el tanga y trapicheando, moros también vi muchos.

Me parece increíble que ambos grupos tan dispares y grandes en número convivan pacíficamente en la misma ciudad. Porque es una ciudad que no es tan grande como parece. Son como dos ghettos que saben de la existencia del otro, pero hacen como si no existieran.


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Oct 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mi me dio mucho cringe cuando la visité. No por que sea fea, al contrario, sino por la parte sociológica, que jode bastante el ambiente de la ciudad.
> 
> Me sentí en disonancia completa. Por una parte ves a miles de pijazos en corros y apelotonados con sus camisitas, su gomina y sus náuticos tomándose el vermú. Los cayetanos mandrileños son unos macarras pordioseros al lado de los gandaluces.
> 
> ...



Me estás leyendo la mente, yo me sentí así. Soy un simple humano de León, Ponferrada concretamente. Es como si hubiese ido a África.


----------



## La biografia (31 Oct 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Jerez es una Sevilla en chico




Cuando yo visité Jerez lo primero que pensé que aquello era como una cárcel de Carabanchel


----------



## damnit (31 Oct 2022)

Sevilla siempre me pareció la ciudad más sobrevalorada de España. Tiene cosas bonitas pero vamos, que es una mierda de ciudad como un castillo. Por no hablar de los sevillanos, insoportables.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

INE dijo:


> Son unos mentirosos compulsivos, no te puedes creer nada de lo que dicen.
> 
> Cuando fui a vivir a Sevilla me chocaba que cuando se encontraban con alguien decían "me alegro de verte", cuando era obvio que no se tragaban entre ellos. "Me alegro de verte", que putos hipócritas.



Eso es una frase hecha para despedirte de alguien, en mi pueblo (Cadiz, no Sevilla) se usa mucho. Es como decir hasta luego con independencia de las ganas que tuvieras de encontrarte al conocido o lo bien o mal que te caiga.

Joder, le sacais punta a todo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Eso es una frase hecha para despedirte de alguien, en mi pueblo (Cadiz, no Sevilla) se usa mucho. Es como decir hasta luego con independencia de las ganas que tuvieras de encontrarte al conocido o lo bien o mal que te caiga.
> 
> Joder, le sacais punta a todo.



No es así, es una sensación de pena y tristeza, me dan ganas de matar o de seguir. No lo puedo entender.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No es así, es una sensación de pena y tristeza, me dan ganas de matar o de seguir. No lo puedo entender.



Si te sirve de consuelo, yo tampoco entiendo lo que me quieres decir ni porque me has quoteado


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, yo tampoco entiendo lo que me quieres decir ni porque me has quoteado



Si escribes en el foro, todos escribimos... No es tan difícil.


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (31 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Eso es una frase hecha para despedirte de alguien, en mi pueblo (Cadiz, no Sevilla) se usa mucho. Es como decir hasta luego con independencia de las ganas que tuvieras de encontrarte al conocido o lo bien o mal que te caiga.
> 
> Joder, le sacais punta a todo.




No entienden que están oyendo un dialecto distinto, Es como si nosotros no entendiéramos a un gallego cuando dice : "Espero no haber llegado tarde, vine todo lo rápido que pude". Yo creo que nosotros entendemos rápido que estamos oyendo un dialecto en el alguien dice "vine" y "pude" donde nosotros diríamos "he venido" y" he podido", que no está hablando de un momento remoto.

Pero España entera, incluso la población más menuda, parece creerse metrópoli de la colonia del bajo Guadalquivir o de la costa gaditana (con lo que fue Cádiz también) y se resisten a entender el dialecto del lugar donde están; se limitan a despreciar lo que ignoran. No comprenden que es como ir a Alemania y quejarse de que allí hablan alemán. El problema es que ese desprecio está dando alas para que "Juanma", como hizo Feijóo en Galicia, inicie el proceso del hecho diferencial. Y a mí, que los andaluces me acogieron tan bien hace ya muchos años, y que me encanta ser andaluz, no me gustaría acabar siendo sólo andaluz.

Pero el "gandaluces" y otras perlas, entre las que incluyo hablar, con este desprecio que se masca aquí, de unas simples marcas dialectales, no contribuye demasiado al amor a los compatriotas de otras regiones. De seguir así, es cuestión de tiempo que el agravio constante se convierta en desagrado y ganas de alejarse.

Yo, que ya digo que nací y me crié en otra tierra, empiezo a estar hasta las narices de levantarme todos los días a las seis de la mañana para trabajar como un forzado y leer, aquí y en cualquier periódico, esas mamarrachadas de la siesta, la vagancia y los muchos días de fiesta. No me gusta relacionarme con ignorantes, especialmente cuando además tienen muy mala intención y una pésima educación.

Me alegro de hablar contigo, Alcázar. Muy hermosa tu Cádiz. La provincia entera.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (31 Oct 2022)

LA CALIDAD DE VIDA EN SEVILLA ES RIDÍCULAMENTE PERFECTA.




__





Cargando…






www.idealista.com








__





Cargando…






www.idealista.com





Chaletazos se la hostia en Mairena de Aljarafe por 600K de mierda.
A 15 minutos del centro de Sevilla, a 5 del campo de golf y rodeado de otros pijazos con sus chaletazos.


----------



## Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

Beltrán Latorre dijo:


> No entienden que están oyendo un dialecto distinto, Es como si nosotros no entendiéramos a un gallego cuando dice : "Espero no haber llegado tarde, vine todo lo rápido que pude". Yo creo que nosotros entendemos rápido que estamos oyendo un dialecto en el alguien dice "vine" donde nosotros diríamos "he venido", que no está hablando de un momento remoto.
> 
> Pero España entera, incluso la población más menuda, parece creerse metrópoli de la colonia del bajo Guadalquivir o de la costa gaditana (con lo que fue Cádiz también) y se resisten a entender el dialecto del lugar donde están; se limitan a despreciar lo que ignoran. No comprenden que es como ir a Alemania y quejarse de que allí hablan alemán. El problema es que ese desprecio está dando alas para que "Juanma", como hizo Feijóo inicie el proceso del hecho diferencial. Y a mí, que los andaluces me acogieron tan bien hace ya muchos años, y que me encanta ser andaluz, no me gustaría acabar siendo sólo andaluz.
> 
> ...



Yo cada vez me siento mas andaluz. Yo era de los que en una encuesta de sentimiento patriótico contestaba "mas español que andaluz" sin dudarlo, ahora dudaría entre igual o mas andaluz que español. 

Aparte de la gota malaya del desprecio y la humillación constantes hacia todo lo que huela a andaluz, está el hecho de que veo que Andalucía se está quedando sola en la defensa de las tradiciones autóctonas. El triángulo Madrid-Pais Vasco-Cataluña está formando una gran apisonadora Woke que amenaza con aplastar a la disidencia. Con Pedro Sanchez la izquierda madrileña se está hibridando con lo que era ETA y con el independentismo catalán sin ningún tipo de complejo, que mierda de país va a quedar?

Ahora mismo por ejemplo defendería un estado federal que nos defendiera de los desmanes woke del Gobierno Central, como la hormonación y mutilación de menores, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2022)

Cuanto más leo sobre Sevilla más me gusta Málaga.

En la próxima vida, si nazco (por desgracia) en España, pido que me asignen Málaga.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (31 Oct 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> El PIB industrial de Sevilla (sin ser nada del otro jueves) viene a ser el doble de Málaga, donde industria _clásica_ prácticamente no hay y lo que está arraigando es el sector tecnológico, cosa que tampoco es tan especial, hasta en Sevilla hay.
> En cuanto al PIB en general, no lo digo yo, lo dice el INE -cifras a nivel provincial- que algo sabrá.
> Industria y palacios de congresos son actividades muy diferentes entre sí, es un comentario incoherente.



Yo NO manejo cifras oficiales y haces mal en creértelas. Elaboramos informes resultado de nuestras propias investigaciones.
Tan solo te diré que los grupos de inversores (fondos de inversión, incluyendo fondos buitres), prefieren mil veces Málaga a Sevilla. Nos encargamos, entre otras cosas, de realizar estudios independientes para nuestros clientes.


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Oct 2022)

Beltrán Latorre dijo:


> No entienden que están oyendo un dialecto distinto, Es como si nosotros no entendiéramos a un gallego cuando dice : "Espero no haber llegado tarde, vine todo lo rápido que pude". Yo creo que nosotros entendemos rápido que estamos oyendo un dialecto en el alguien dice "vine" y "pude" donde nosotros diríamos "he venido" y" he podido", que no está hablando de un momento remoto.
> 
> Pero España entera, incluso la población más menuda, parece creerse metrópoli de la colonia del bajo Guadalquivir o de la costa gaditana (con lo que fue Cádiz también) y se resisten a entender el dialecto del lugar donde están; se limitan a despreciar lo que ignoran. No comprenden que es como ir a Alemania y quejarse de que allí hablan alemán. El problema es que ese desprecio está dando alas para que "Juanma", como hizo Feijóo inicie el proceso del hecho diferencial. Y a mí, que los andaluces me acogieron tan bien hace ya muchos años, y que me encanta ser andaluz, no me gustaría acabar siendo sólo andaluz.
> 
> ...



Es así, no lo dudo, pero igualmente sigue siendo África, como Cataluña o como el Pais Vasco... Son África, y están cada vez más retrasados, como yo.


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (31 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Yo cada vez me siento mas andaluz. Yo era de los que en una encuesta de sentimiento patriótico contestaba "mas español que andaluz" sin dudarlo, ahora dudaría entre igual o mas andaluz que español.
> 
> Aparte de la gota malaya del desprecio y la humillación constantes hacia todo lo que huela a andaluz, está el hecho de que veo que Andalucía se está quedando sola en la defensa de las tradiciones autóctonas. El triángulo Madrid-Pais Vasco-Cataluña está formando una gran apisonadora Woke que amenaza con aplastar a la disidencia. Con Pedro Sanchez la izquierda madrileña se está hibridando con lo que era ETA y con el independentismo catalán sin ningún tipo de complejo, que mierda de país va a quedar?
> 
> Ahora mismo por ejemplo defendería un estado federal que nos defendiera de los desmanes woke del Gobierno Central, como la hormonación y mutilación de menores, por poner un ejemplo.




Me pasa exactamente lo mismo que a ti. Esta ya no es mi España.

Están tirando tanto de las costuras que están cargándose el país, literalmente, por los cuatro costados. Me duele muchísimo, pero son unos verdaderos irresponsables.


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Nov 2022)

Beltrán Latorre dijo:


> Me pasa exactamente lo mismo que a ti. Esta ya no es mi España.



Disculpame mi señor, no sé si te falté al respeto, yo solo me iré a dormir un rato.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Eso es una frase hecha para despedirte de alguien, en mi pueblo (Cadiz, no Sevilla) se usa mucho. Es como decir hasta luego con independencia de las ganas que tuvieras de encontrarte al conocido o lo bien o mal que te caiga.
> 
> Joder, le sacais punta a todo.



Ya sé que es una frase hecha, simplemente comento que es algo que me llamó la atención porque todo el mundo la usaba
y muchas veces sonaba tan falso que daba risa.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Nov 2022)

La biografia dijo:


> Cuando yo visité Jerez lo primero que pensé que aquello era como una cárcel de Carabanchel



Creo que es el sitio mas extraño y dispar que he visto en mi vida. Por un lado tiene callecitas enlosetaditas y cucas y por otro GITANALES INFAMES. Tiene una pedazo de catedral rodeada de fabricones victorianos y bodegas inmensas y de tugurios gitanosos que parece eso ciudad sader, en lugar de ser la zona mas centrica. Y luego en el norte barrios residenciales de p0ta madre y calidac de vida buena. Mucho contraste radical

Pero se ganaron mis respetos al tener en la plaza principal una pedazo estatua de PRIMO DE RIVERA


----------



## Alcazar (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ya sé que es una frase hecha, simplemente comento que es algo que me llamó la atención porque todo el mundo la usaba
> y muchas veces sonaba tan falso que daba risa.



Pues como decirle buenos días a alguien que te cae mal no?


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> Yo NO manejo cifras oficiales y haces mal en creértelas. Elaboramos informes resultado de nuestras propias investigaciones.
> Tan solo te diré que los grupos de inversores (fondos de inversión, incluyendo fondos buitres), prefieren mil veces Málaga a Sevilla. Nos encargamos, entre otras cosas, de realizar estudios independientes para nuestros clientes.



Tus clientes te los puedes quedar y contarles la milonga que quieras haciendo cortapega con lo que haya escrito cualquier becario de cualquier consultora. 
Haces mal en no creer cifras oficiales que son globales y que no están dirigidas a engatusar incautos para que compren -aún- más ladrillos.
Un 30% de pib no se maquilla tan fácil, hombre de dios.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Me estás leyendo la mente, yo me sentí así. Soy un simple humano de León, Ponferrada concretamente. Es como si hubiese ido a África.



Pues viniendo de Ponferrada que es un pueblo que se cae a pedazos en mitad de un secarral es como venir de Zimbaue.


----------



## Galvani (1 Nov 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Sevilla siempre me pareció la ciudad más sobrevalorada de España. Tiene cosas bonitas pero vamos, que es una mierda de ciudad como un castillo. Por no hablar de los sevillanos, insoportables.



Yo en general con andaluces siempre he acabado mal. Lo de esa gente no sé pero hasta los otros no les tragan. Lo que dicen es que se come bien si no vas mucho por el centro.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Es así, no lo dudo, pero igualmente sigue siendo África, como Cataluña o como el Pais Vasco... Son África, y están cada vez más retrasados, como yo.



Africa ya la teneis en el Pais Asco o en el Catalán.
Paséate por Salt.


----------



## Murray's (1 Nov 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Aquí un valenciano : Te has equivocado en una cosa...LAS MÁS PUTAS ESTÁN EN VALENCIA. MALAS Y PUTAS.




Tiene sentido, es de las CCAA con más divorcios y separaciones y mujeres mentalmente inestables: ruta bakalao, drogas, chonis, canis, clima caluroso, desempleo...


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

La biografia dijo:


> Cuando yo visité Jerez lo primero que pensé que aquello era como una cárcel de Carabanchel



¿Te percutieron el ojete?


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues viniendo de Ponferrada que es un pueblo que se cae a pedazos en mitad de un secarral es como venir de Zimbaue.



Ponferrada no es un secarral, esa zona está llena de madereras y boscotes


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Ponferrada no es un secarral, esa zona está llena de madereras y boscotes



Lo conozco, no me cuentes milongas que aquello está en Siberia.
Ahora compáralo con Sevilla.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

Granada es bonita pero es triste.
Es otro estilo, siendo no obstante muy hermosa -y melancólica-.
Y está bastante más derroida en el centro, no tiene la alegría/luminosidad/jardines de Sevilla.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Nov 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> tienes razón, el problema de Sevilla son los sevillanos
> 
> ese chovinismo pijo-paleto sevillano es insoportable
> 
> en Cádiz son más chovinistas todavía, aun teniendo una precariedad laboral cubano-africana



terruños de mierda y se creen que es el paraíso en la Tierra.

menudo monton de mierda los andaluces, especialmente sevillanos y gaditanos.
*
de una puta y un gitano, nació el primer gaditano *


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Nov 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Pues como decirle buenos días a alguien que te cae mal no?



No lo sé mi señor... Yo solo soy el humano más absurdo. Discúlpame.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Cuanto más leo sobre Sevilla más me gusta Málaga.
> 
> En la próxima vida, si nazco (por desgracia) en España, pido que me asignen Málaga.



Sarna con gusto no pica.

Vete a Palma-Palmilla.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Lo conozco, no me cuentes milongas que aquello está en Siberia.
> Ahora compáralo con Sevilla.



Yo conozco ambas, y te aseguro que Sevilla en verano parece MARTE entre el bochorno que hace y que no hay ningún puto árbol en la provincia ya que es todo CAMPO SECO. Esa sensación desértica solo la he visto en VALLADOLID y ALMERÍA en este país ¿En qué planeta vivís?
Otra cosa es que menciones lo jodidamente tétricos, gruñones y grises que son los jodidos bercianos, en pocos sitios de España he sentido esa sensación de que en cualquier momento me iban a raptar y descuartizar que en esa comarca, supongo que es la mezcla entre la psicopatía gallega y la mala hostia y beodismo de la MESETA


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

Cada una tiene su cosa y es bueno que no todo el mundo sea igual, pero la tristeza -siendo muy bonita- te acaba aplastando. A medio y largo plazo prefieres un sitio que tenga más energía.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Yo conozco ambas, y te aseguro que Sevilla en verano parece MARTE entre el bochorno que hace y que no hay ningún puto árbol en la provincia ya que es todo CAMPO SECO. Esa sensación desértica solo la he visto en VALLADOLID y ALMERÍA en este país ¿En qué planeta vivís?
> Otra cosa es que menciones lo jodidamente tétricos, gruñones y grises que son los jodidos Bercianos, en pocos sitios de España he sentido esa sensación de que en cualquier momento me iban a raptar y descuartizar que en esa comarca, supongo que es la mezcla entre la psicopatía gallega y la mala hostia y beodismo de la MESETA



No tienes ni idea.

En Sevilla es todo campo porque es una zona excepcionalmente fértil y es todo campo de labor, hasta el último centímetro.
De hecho apenas hay ganadería extensiva, cuando al lado está Cádiz con inmensas extensiones con vacas.

A nivel de paisaje Sevilla es prosaico, pero es una gran riqueza, ya que además en Sevilla, salvo vid, se da de todo: cítricos, cereal, arroz, olivo, algodón, girasol... De hecho el 40% de la producción alimentaria a nivel estatal está en gandalucía siendo el 16% del territorio.
Poco que ver con Valladolid o con Almería.
Para ver verde te tienes que alejar un poco, ir a la zona de Cazalla, etc, la sierra. Pero que sea más frondosa no significa que valga más a nivel agrícola o sea más productiva, simplemente que es más mona de ver (como ocurre por ejemplo en gran parte del pais vasco o asturias)

En cuanto a los bercianos, pues sí, tengo alguna amistad allá, pero es que en general los godos son muy siesos y mal educados, es un malage generalizado, no es algo particular de una comarca.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No tienes ni idea.
> 
> En Sevilla es todo campo porque es una zona excepcionalmente fértil y es todo campo de labor.
> A nivel de paisaje es prosaico, pero es una gran riqueza, ya que además en Sevilla, salvo vid, se da de todo: cítricos, cereal, arroz, olivo, algodón, girasol... De hecho el 40% de la producción alimentaria a nivel estatal está en gandalucía siendo el 16% del territorio.
> ...



Francia es muy fértil y ves arbolitos en los campos de cultivo. Lo de Sevilla es puro terrorismo paisajistico, que puto dolor de ojos tienes cuando cruzas la provincia en verano y no ves UN PUTO ÁRBOL durante kilómetros y kilómetros, solo campos de grano SECOS sin más (el paraíso de los marquesitos gangosos) y cuando cruzas el puto PALMAR te entran sudores fríos, sinceramente será el sitio de España más tétrico con diferencia.
En cuanto a la sierra morena, es una sierra que nobdestaca en nada, poco frondosa y está llena de GITANOTOREROS ESCOPETEROS, es el PSOE en estado puro. En general, la ciudad es muy bonita, la provincia tiene zonas muy turbias y feas de pelotas y negarlos es vivir en una realidad paralela.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


>



Es lo que digo, Sevilla es un puto secarral y un atentado contra la belleza. Hasta en la jodida MESETA se ven arbolitos de vez en cuando, en Sevilla es cruzar la sierra MORENA y solo ver marrón caca y palmeras durante kilómetros y kilómetros


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Francia es muy fértil y ves arbolitos en los campos de cultivo. Lo de Sevilla es puro terrorismo paisajistico, que puto dolor de ojos tienes cuando cruzas la provincia en verano y no ves UN PUTO ÁRBOL durante kilómetros y kilómetros, solo campos de grano SECOS sin más (el paraíso de los marquesitos gangosos) y cuando cruzas el puto PALMAR te entran sudores fríos, sinceramente será el sitio de España más tétrico con diferencia.
> En cuanto a la sierra morena, es una sierra que nobdestaca en nada, poco frondosa y está llena de GITANOTOREROS ESCOPETEROS, es el PSOE en estado puro. En general, la ciudad es muy bonita, la provincia tiene zonas muy turbias y feas de pelotas y negarlos es vivir en una realidad paralela.



Para nada, la provincia tiene pueblos muy notables en patrimonio arquitectónico (Carmona, Osuna, Écija) que te vas a españa y eso casi no existe más allá de pequeñas villas con dos casitas de piedra, muy monas, pero de otro nivel más básico.

Lo del secarral es muy relativo ya que españa es así: sólo tienes que ver Aragón, Navarra, Álava incluso donde hay bastantes y no quita que sea válido para la agricultura -depende básicamente de la orografía y de la calidad del suelo-.
Sierra morena no es especialmente abrupta, sino más bien un escalón geográfico entre la meseta y el valle bético.
En cuanto a frondosidad vete a Aracena o a cualquier sitio similar y me cuentas que tienes poca idea.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Yo conozco ambas, y te aseguro que Sevilla en verano parece MARTE entre el bochorno que hace y que no hay ningún puto árbol en la provincia ya que es todo CAMPO SECO. Esa sensación desértica solo la he visto en VALLADOLID y ALMERÍA en este país ¿En qué planeta vivís?
> Otra cosa es que menciones lo jodidamente tétricos, gruñones y grises que son los jodidos bercianos, en pocos sitios de España he sentido esa sensación de que en cualquier momento me iban a raptar y descuartizar que en esa comarca, supongo que es la mezcla entre la psicopatía gallega y la mala hostia y beodismo de la MESETA



Ponferrada, Ferrol, Asturias y medio noroeste no tienen futuro. En 15 o 20 años la mitad de la población del noroeste serán pensionistas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Granada es bonita pero es triste.
> Es otro estilo, siendo no obstante muy hermosa -y melancólica-.
> Y está bastante más derroida en el centro, no tiene la alegría/luminosidad/jardines de Sevilla.



Para mi Granada es de lo mejorcito de Gandalucia con el permiso de Córdoba. Sevilla ni fu ni fa


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Nov 2022)

Leyendo los comentarios, insultos y división que hay, no me extraña que los políticos, que ellos sí tienen unión sean de donde sean, estén robando el dinero a espuertas y destrozando lo poco que queda de España.

Esos si que no distinguen entre Sevilla, Teruel, o si eres de la Luna.

A ellos son los que hay que poner verdes y mandarlos a vivir y que los mantengan fuera de España.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Para nada, la provincia tiene pueblos muy notables en patrimonio arquitectónico (Carmona, Osuna, Écija) que te vas a españa y eso casi no existe más allá de pequeñas villas con dos casitas de piedra, muy monas, pero de otro nivel más básico.
> 
> Lo del secarral es muy relativo ya que españa es así: sólo tienes que ver Aragón, Navarra, Álava incluso donde hay bastantes y no quita que sea válido para la agricultura -depende básicamente de la orografía y de la calidad del suelo-.
> Sierra morena no es especialmente abrupta, sino más bien un escalón geográfico entre la meseta y el valle bético.
> En cuanto a frondosidad vete a Aracena o a cualquier sitio similar y me cuentas que tienes poca idea.



Lo dicho, una cosa es que el campo sea amarillo y otra es que no haya NI UN PUTO ÁRBOL


----------



## destrozo (1 Nov 2022)

Me he descojonado fuerte, gracias


----------



## Alcazar (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


>



Almería mas boscosa que Cádiz? Venga ya hombre! Toda la sierra de Cádiz es un gran bosque húmedo de alcornoques, mientras que las montañas de Almería son roca viva en muchos casos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo dicho, una cosa es que el campo sea amarillo y otra es que no haya NI UN PUTO ÁRBOL



Bueno, está amarillo de junio a octubre, luego no.
Pero hay árboles, pocos por lo ya expuesto y eso sin contar el olivar, que sin ser la apoteosis de Jaén (sólo allí el olivar tiene una extensión que es el 75/80% del pais vasco) o Córdoba, tiene bastante. Con indicios de tener más -son árboles a fin de cuentas- porque se está quitando mucho cereal en grandes extensiones para poner olivo -los intensivos y superintensivos que hay ahora dan fruto mucho antes-. Va por rachas, en 1960/70 quitaron muchísimo y desde hace 5/10 años hay un furor uterino por ellos.


----------



## Satori (1 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *de una puta y un gitano, nació el primer gaditano *



esa rima se ha hecho toda la vida pero con murciano al final.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Almería mas boscosa que Cádiz? Venga ya hombre! Toda la sierra de Cádiz es un gran bosque húmedo de alcornoques, mientras que las montañas de Almería son roca viva en muchos casos.



Jajaja, no le quites la ilusión.
No es por nada, pero yo he hecho rutas (Aracena, La Sauceda (Cádiz), Las Nieves (Málaga), que te tenías que quitar las ramas de la cara a manotazos.


----------



## Alcazar (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo dicho, una cosa es que el campo sea amarillo y otra es que no haya NI UN PUTO ÁRBOL



Confundes campo agostado con desierto. No hay árboles porque es la zona mas fértil de España y se aprovecha hasta el último metro cuadrado. 

De hecho yo he visto en la zona del puerto de Sevilla cárteles publicitarios de carretera buscando campas (a esos terrenos agrícolas se les llama así) para alquilar.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Para mi Granada es de lo mejorcito de Gandalucia con el permiso de Córdoba. Sevilla ni fu ni fa



Sip, Granada tiene mucho encanto y combina la monumentalidad con tener esquí a 30km.
Sin embargo yo la veo mucho más limitada que Sevilla, está un poco reducida a ciudad universitaria, turismo urbano/ski y tres o cuatro empresas gordas, poco más. Algo tipo Salamanca. Fue históricamente la capital de andalucia oriental, pero en el siglo XX Málaga la ha superado claramente, Almería va a su rollo...

Córdoba también es brutal, pero es más un "fue" que un "es".
De hecho ha sido la capital histórica de andalucía mucho tiempo, en tiempos de los romanos, visigodos y hasta el Renacimiento, cuando Sevilla le comio la tostada.
Hoy es más bien el centro de servicios del valle interior y de su propia provincia, pero está posicionada en un lugar más modesto que en el pasado.


----------



## bladu (1 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Para mi Granada es de lo mejorcito de Gandalucia con el permiso de Córdoba. Sevilla ni fu ni fa




Pues Córdoba ciudad tampoco tiene mucho que ver


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

Opciones: malafollá o merdellones.

Unos, siesos como castellanos, unos quiquis como napolitanos. Te los regalo.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Confundes campo agostado con desierto. No hay árboles porque es la zona mas fértil de España y se aprovecha hasta el último metro cuadrado.
> 
> De hecho yo he visto en la zona del puerto de Sevilla cárteles publicitarios de carretera buscando campas (a esos terrenos agrícolas se les llama así) para alquilar.



Vamos a ver SUBNORMAL, lo he llamado terrorismo paisajistico porque ES PROVOCADO, igual que en la meseta. Date una vuelta por Alemania con una tierra 5 veces más fértil que la de Sevilla y me cuentas si no ves árboles entre cultivos. Si eres un gitanotorero escopetero que odia la naturaleza, esa es tu puta tara, no intentes normalizar actitudes y mentalidades MORONEGRAS


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Vamos a ver SUBNORMAL, lo he llamado terrorismo paisajistico porque ES PROVOCADO, igual que en la meseta. Date una vuelta por Alemania con una tierra 5 veces más fértil que la de Sevilla y me cuentas si no ves árboles entre cultivos. Si eres un gitanotorero escopetero que odia la naturaleza, esa es tu puta tara, no intentes normalizar actitudes y mentalidades MORONEGRAS



Alemania no tiene, en general, suelos que sean muy allá.
De entrada, gran parte de lo que comen lo traen de Almería y Murcia.
Lo que si tiene es una precipitación más regular, lejos del esquema mediterráneo de cuatro meses de sequía anual -mínimo- y episodios de lluvias torrenciales en otoño y en febrero-mayo.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Almería mas boscosa que Cádiz? Venga ya hombre! Toda la sierra de Cádiz es un gran bosque húmedo de alcornoques, mientras que las montañas de Almería son roca viva en muchos casos.



Ni idea, no conozco Almería, pero el mapa es correcto en general y cuadra con mi impresión de provincias que conozco bastante bien.

Otro mapa más detallado:


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Alemania no tiene, en general, suelos que sean muy allá.*
> De entrada, gran parte de lo que comen lo traen de Almería y Murcia.
> Lo que si tiene es una precipitación más regular, lejos del esquema mediterráneo de cuatro meses de sequía anual -mínimo- y episodios de lluvias torrenciales en otoño y en febrero-mayo.



No, que va un país más pequeño que España con una producción de grano como la de ARGENTINA tiene un suelo de mierda. Todos sabemos que las llanuras con un clima templado bañadas con ríos navegables son una puta mierda para la agricultura ¿Por qué sois tan TONTOS?


----------



## Alcazar (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Vamos a ver SUBNORMAL, lo he llamado terrorismo paisajistico porque ES PROVOCADO, igual que en la meseta. Date una vuelta por Alemania con una tierra 5 veces más fértil que la de Sevilla y me cuentas si no ves árboles entre cultivos. Si eres un gitanotorero escopetero que odia la naturaleza, esa es tu puta tara, no intentes normalizar actitudes y mentalidades MORONEGRAS



Pero vamos a ver, un agricultor para que va a dejar cuatro arbolitos que le quiten tierra de cultivo? Para que un mongolo que viaja en carretera a hacer turismo se sienta reconfortado con la visión de algún arbol de vez en cuando porque sino le puede dar un ataque de ansiedad?

Si quieres ver árboles buscate un bosque y te abrazas a ellos, e incluso puedes casarte con uno como haceis los urbanitas ahora.

Terrorismo paisajístico dice. Tocaté los huevos.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, un agricultor para que va a dejar cuatro arbolitos que le quiten tierra de cultivo? Para que un mongolo que viaja en carretera a hacer turismo se sienta reconfortado con la visión de algún arbol de vez en cuando porque sino le puede dar un ataque de ansiedad?
> 
> Si quieres ver árboles buscate un bosque y te abrazas a ellos, e incluso puedes casarte con uno como haceis los urbanitas ahora.
> 
> Terrorismo paisajístico dice. Tocaté los huevos.



Hombre los arbolitos se plantan para que en verano los peones tengan sombra para descansar y que no les de un puto ataque de calor, además de alegrar el paisaje y que no te entre una puta depresión crónica.
Al final, como eres un GITANO con mentalidad MORONEGRA que no tiene capacidad suficiente para valorar la belleza o a la propia vida, lo único que te interesa es dejar todo el país como el coño de tu madre (marrón y con maleza) para que un marquesito gangoso te lance 4 migas de pan duro. La ESPAÑA de los SANTOS INOCENTES, de verdad que es aterrador que exista gente como esta


----------



## Alcazar (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Hombre los arbolitos se plantan para que en verano los peones tengan sombra para descansar y que no les de un puto ataque de calor, además de alegrar el paisaje y que no te entre una puta depresión crónica.
> Al final, como eres un GITANO con mentalidad MORONEGRA que no tiene capacidad suficiente para valorar la belleza o a la propia vida, lo único que te interesa es dejar todo el país como el coño de tu madre (marrón y con maleza) para que un marquesito gangoso te lance 4 migas de pan duro. La ESPAÑA de los SANTOS INOCENTES, de verdad que es aterrador que exista gente como esta



Que peones, si ahí trabajan tractoristas que llevan aire acondicionado en sus cabinas? Señoritos, los Santos Inocentes... te crees que estamos en el siglo XX?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Nov 2022)

Sevilla con 600.000 habitantes, es un pueblo comparado con las verdaderas ciudades con más de 30 millones de habitantes. 









10 Ciudades más Pobladas de China


La ciudad más poblada de China, no es Beijing ni Shanghai, sino Chongqing! Otras 9 ciudades más pobladas de Chin son: Shanghai, Beijing, Chengdu...



www.viaje-a-china.com


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Que peones, si ahí trabajan tractoristas que llevan aire acondicionado en sus cabinas? Señoritos, los Santos Inocentes... te crees que estamos en el siglo XX?



Tú por lo que estás graznando, SÍ


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> No, que va un país más pequeño que España con una producción de grano como la de ARGENTINA tiene un suelo de mierda. Todos sabemos que las llanuras con un clima templado bañadas con ríos navegables son una puta mierda para la agricultura ¿Por qué sois tan TONTOS?



No seas bobo.
Llanuras y rios navegables están muy bien para lo que están y favorecieron enormemente los primeros pasos de la revolución industrial en su momento.
Pero no implica mucho más que una facilidad comercial. Si los suelos son lo que son o el clima es limitante, no hacen milagros. Será una zona apta para determinados cultivos y no apta para otros.
De nada, listillo.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No seas bobo.
> Llanuras y rios navegables están muy bien para lo que están y favorecieron enormemente los primeros pasos de la revolución industrial en su momento.
> Pero no implica mucho más que una facilidad comercial. Si los suelos son lo que son o el clima es limitante, no hacen milagros. Será una zona apta para determinados cultivos y no apta para otros.
> De nada, listillo.



Repito, eres tonto/a/e o lo que coño seas. Alemania es uno de los mayores productores de grano del PLANETA con una producción como la de ARGENTINA en un país más pequeño que España. Deja de graznar BOBADAS, Alemania siempre ha tenido más población que España porque su país es muchísimo más fértil que el nuestro


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

No habrá existido, pero andalucía existe como territorio diferenciado desde hace 2000 años.
En la división territorial que hicieron los romanos -que serían mu tontos, supongo- la Bética correspondía casi exactamente con la gandalucía actual, con poca diferencia, cosa que no existió en otras zonas -Tarraconense, Lusitania- que eran una amalgama de territorios muy dispares.
Pusieron la capital en Corduba, situación que fue continuada por los visigodos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Repito, eres tonto/a/e o lo que coño seas. Alemania es uno de los mayores productores de grano del PLANETA con una producción como la de ARGENTINA en un país más pequeño que España. Deja de graznar BOBADAS, Alemania siempre ha tenido más población que España porque su país es muchísimo más fértil que el nuestro



La población no tiene que ver necesariamente con la fertilidad, sino con muchas cosas más: orografía, materias primas, transportes.

Francia -tradicionalmente bien poblada pero no el país más denso- si tiene una base agricola buenecilla, pero al lado está UK con una densidad demográfica de caballo y a nivel agrícola es un cagarro. Cagarro verde y monísimo, ciertamente, salpicado de pueblecitos y mansiones estilo tudor, pero a nivel agrícola un cagarro. Y ya ves la población que tiene.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sevilla con 600.000 habitantes, es un pueblo comparado con las verdaderas ciudades con más de 30 millones de habitantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos mal que queda Ponferrada.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *La población no tiene que ver necesariamente con la fertilidad*, sino con muchas cosas más: orografía, materias primas, transportes.
> 
> Francia -tradicionalmente bien poblada pero no el país más denso- si tiene una base agricola buenecilla, pero al lado está UK con una densidad demográfica de caballo y a nivel agrícola es un cagarro. Cagarro verde y monísimo, ciertamente, salpicado de pueblecitos y mansiones estilo tudor, pero a nivel agrícola un cagarro. Y ya ves la población que tiene.



No que va, si te mueres de hambre siempre la población crece de todas formas, comer como los virus es un mito.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (1 Nov 2022)

-soy castellano y he vivido en sevilla-

el mejor invierno del mundo
de las mejores hembras del mundo (córdoba 1º)
de los sitios con mayor calidad precio para comer
de los sitios con mayor calidad precio para salir de marcha
una de las zonas centro con más encanto e historia del mundo
gente por todas partes a todas horas y con mucha facilidad para entablar -amistad-


-----


-sin circunvalación, como una ciudad del tercer mundo
-calor infernal desde mayo a septiembre (incluidos)
-cortijeros engominados que viven en pisos colmena por todas partes
-muy raro que hagas un amigo de verdad, los de ciudad suelen ser falsos y bien quedas
-trabajo malo y mal pagado, destacan los funcionarios como los que sacan adelante a la ciudad
-sales de las zonas turísticas y es un estercolero




musho beti, oé !!


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sarna con gusto no pica.
> 
> Vete a Palma-Palmilla.



¿Para qué?


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Para qué?



Para sentir las esencias más esenciales de merdellonaland.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> -soy castellano y he vivido en sevilla-
> 
> el mejor invierno del mundo
> de las mejores hembras del mundo (córdoba 1º)
> ...



Pues si no viste la circunvalación irías en la época de Felipe II.
Ni tampoco es el mejor invierno del mundo.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues si no viste la circunvalación irías en la época de Felipe II.
> Ni tampoco es el mejor invierno del mundo.




jajajajaja
qué circunvalación? la se20? la que está llena de semáforos y rotondas asesinas?
esa que pillas los domingos para hacer trabajitos finos por el huevo de cólon?
para ti eso es una circunvalación?

o a lo mejor te refieres a la ratonera del puente del V Centenario.....
entonces te coronas, xq ni siquiera están unidas


ups,
disculpa,
quizás debí empezar por el principio,
qué te han contado tus papis que es una circunvalación para ti, pequeñín?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Nov 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> ups,
> disculpa,
> quizás debí empezar por el principio,
> qué te han contado tus papis que es una circunvalación para ti, pequeñín?



Se dice "circunlavación", igual que "tremalleta", "fregoneta", etc.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> jajajajaja
> qué circunvalación? la se20? la que está llena de semáforos y rotondas asesinas?
> esa que pillas los domingos para hacer trabajitos finos por el huevo de cólon?
> para ti eso es una circunvalación?
> ...



No hay semáforos, rotondas, ni se llama 20.
Anything else?


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Opciones: malafollá o merdellones.
> 
> Unos, siesos como castellanos, unos quiquis como napolitanos. Te los regalo.



Lol, "merdellón", hacía tiempo no escuchaba la palabra,
tienes que conocer bien Málaga para saber de esa palabra.

El mundo cani/merdellón está infravalorado, si fueran gringos sería una subcultura idolatrada en el resto del mundo


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Para sentir las esencias más esenciales de merdellonaland.



Málaga es una bestia de provincia. El dinero está ahí y no en Sevilla. ¿Por qué? Las fotos hablan por sí solas.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (1 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Pero que sea un estudio de calidad , es decir de la personalidad del granadino en general no que se quede unicamente en la vestimenta de los hipster e indies



Cuando preguntas si la personalidad es parecida a la de un malagueño o un sevillano, es que no has visto Granada ni en una postal. Para lo bueno y para lo malo, es lo más cerca que vas a estar de Castilla en el sur de España.


----------



## sikBCN (1 Nov 2022)

Todo lo que ha dicho vale para casi todas las ciudades grandes de España.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No hay semáforos, rotondas, ni se llama 20.
> Anything else?





jajajajajaja
xq evidencias tus carencias? no te hagas daño...

me vas a decir que en el cruce de valdezorras no hay un semáforo?
me estás troleando?

y que eso no es la mal llamada se20 - ronda norte - ?

xq es una puta calle de mierda para una ciudad como sevilla
la gente como tu es la que no ve los problemas de sevilla y no presiona para que crezca


te paso fotos : a ver si así despiertas de la caraja de opio









eso no es la se20 - ronda norte








ni hay rotondas











ni semáforos


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Pues Córdoba ciudad tampoco tiene mucho que ver



Históricamente es una ciudad apasionante


----------



## clakar (1 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lol, "merdellón", hacía tiempo no escuchaba la palabra,
> tienes que conocer bien Málaga para saber de esa palabra.
> 
> El mundo cani/merdellón está infravalorado, si fueran gringos sería una subcultura idolatrada en el resto del mundo



El mundo merdellón es algo en sí mismo, comparable con el mundo cani y quinqui gaditano.

Por cierto, de esos dos vídeos, uno es gaditano y los otros son de Sevilla (Malviviendo)


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Málaga es una bestia de provincia. El dinero está ahí y no en Sevilla. ¿Por qué? Las fotos hablan por sí solas.



*Es muy respetable vivir de ser un moridero de biegos europeos.*
Incluso sabiendo que ese "dinero" tiene el origen que tiene.

Pero no muy diferente a algunas playas africanas o caribeñas enclavadas en cagaderos del tercer mundo.

Pero riqueza es otra cosa.
Es tener aceite, algodón, fruta, metal, automóviles, aeronáutica, ingenieria, siderurgia, I+D, logística, puertos...

Es más rico cualquier almacén de tejidos en Terrasa que un chalecito de estilo falsamente andaluz de David el Gnomo en una playa tórrida y pedregosa y tenerlo vacío diez meses al año.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

clakar dijo:


> El mundo merdellón es algo en sí mismo, comparable con el mundo cani y quinqui gaditano.
> 
> Por cierto, de esos dos vídeos, uno es gaditano y los otros son de Sevilla (Malviviendo)



En Cádiz no hay quinquis, habrá angangos.
Canis en Sevilla.
El merdellón es algo más agresivo que los anteriores, que son cutres pero pasivos.

Quinquis es otra cosa, es gente ya en la delincuencia.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> Pues Córdoba ciudad tampoco tiene mucho que ver



Una mañana, dicho por una cordobesa de pura cepa.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> jajajajaja
> qué circunvalación? la se20? la que está llena de semáforos y rotondas asesinas?
> esa que pillas los domingos para hacer trabajitos finos por el huevo de cólon?
> para ti eso es una circunvalación?
> ...



Y sin tren al aeropuerto, que pese a estar al lado de la ciudad tiene unas conexiones de los años 70.


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Nov 2022)

clakar dijo:


> El mundo merdellón es algo en sí mismo, comparable con el mundo cani y quinqui gaditano.
> 
> Por cierto, de esos dos vídeos, uno es gaditano y los otros son de Sevilla (Malviviendo)



Si, lo se, vi toda la serie "Malviviendo" y conocía a "Er Christian"
para mi es lo mismo todo,
canis, merdellones o cómo lo quieran llamar,

mi reflexión era que si esta gente fueran estadounidenses serían imitados en el resto del mundo, hasta sus expresiones  

Como pasa con los traperos o los chicanos/cholos en EEUU


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Es muy respetable vivir de ser un moridero de biegos europeos.*
> Incluso sabiendo que ese "dinero" tiene el origen que tiene.
> 
> Pero no muy diferente a algunas playas africanas o caribeñas enclavadas en cagaderos del tercer mundo.
> ...



Joder. Es normal que el resto de andaluces no soporten a los sevillanos. La envidia que rezuma tu comentario es tóxica.

Cómo te jode que Málaga le de mil vueltas a Sevilla.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Históricamente es una ciudad apasionante



Sí, lo es.
Sólo hay que fijarse en la catedral, para mi es un number one indiscutible. Es verdad que el exterior no es para tirar cohetes: un mazacote amarillento y algo anodino. 
Pero por dentro es brutalérrima y además de haber sido templo romano, una mezquita de cojones y tal, incrustaron en medio un templo cristiano de alto nivel, Renacimiento sin complejos y sin ahorrar detalle. Es esa amalgama brutal, contradictoria y al mismo tiempo bellísima la que la hace un edificio único.

Y bien, ya sé que hay catedralones tipo Burgos, León, Santiago.

Que la no muy conocida de Jaén es brutal precisamente por lo contrario: Renacimiento impresionante y canónico sin ninguna mescolanza.
Que hay mezclas como Sevilla, por dentro barroca, por fuera gran parte Renacimiento, una fachada gótica, un lado norte musulmán y una torre almohade con un campanario manierista encima. Pero no es igual, parece todo más integrado.
Que Santiago tiene una fachada al Obradoiro que le pusieron después, que originariamente era distinta. 

Y muchos otros casos.


Pero la mezquita-catedral es única porque es varias cosas opuestas a la vez.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Una mañana, dicho por una cordobesa de pura cepa.



A tu cordobesa le dolían los juanetes y no tenía ganas de patear adoquines.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Y sin tren al aeropuerto, que pese a estar al lado de la ciudad tiene unas conexiones de los años 70.



Hasta Jerez tiene estación de tren en el aeropuerto.
Y en Lisboa llega el metro hace ya años.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Joder. Es normal que el resto de andaluces no soporten a los sevillanos. La envidia que rezuma tu comentario es tóxica.
> 
> Cómo te jode que Málaga le de mil vueltas a Sevilla.



Será al tiovivo.
Porque está bien por debajo, pero tampoco es malo que dada uno sea como sea y se especialice en distintos sectores.


----------



## Galvani (1 Nov 2022)

Satori dijo:


> esa rima se ha hecho toda la vida pero con murciano al final.



Y Talavera etc.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> A tu cordobesa le dolían los juanetes y no tenía ganas de patear adoquines.



Ni idea. Pero si Sevilla se ve en tres días, Córdoba dos como mucho.


----------



## bladu (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Alemania no tiene, en general, suelos que sean muy allá.
> De entrada, gran parte de lo que comen lo traen de Almería y Murcia.
> Lo que si tiene es una precipitación más regular, lejos del esquema mediterráneo de cuatro meses de sequía anual -mínimo- y episodios de lluvias torrenciales en otoño y en febrero-mayo.





AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> Cuando preguntas si la personalidad es parecida a la de un malagueño o un sevillano, es que no has visto Granada ni en una postal. Para lo bueno y para lo malo, es lo más cerca que vas a estar de Castilla en el sur de España.



La he visto como turista. Pero no he interactuado con ellos como tal. Aunque algo me olía. Simplemente quería tener una de la radiografía exacta de ellos como me gustaría tenerla de provincias de la componen ( onubenses almerienses jienenses) con objeto de poder conocer los rasgos de personalidad comunitaria que identifican a otros compatriotas


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ni idea. Pero si Sevilla se ve en tres días, Córdoba dos como mucho.



A fondo no.
Por encima tal vez porque las distancias -salvo Medina Azahara- son cortas, pero es ir a ritmo militar.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

bladu dijo:


> La he visto como turista. Pero no he interactuado con ellos como tal. Aunque algo me olía. Simplemente quería tener una de la radiografía exacta de ellos como me gustaría tenerla de provincias de la componen ( onubenses almerienses jienenses) con objeto de poder conocer los rasgos de personalidad comunitaria que identifican a otros conpatriotas



Granada tiene bastante de castellana, pero no todo, tiene un factor moruno más fuerte que en la parte occidental que fue cristianizada 300 años antes, y donde los cristianos se cargaron hasta al apuntador y repoblaron con gente del norte.
En la parte oriental, aunque Jaén cayó bastante antes e hicieron lo mismo que en el Occidente, Granada aguantó más tiempo, si bien el Reino de Granada era notablemente menor a la actual andalucía oriental.


----------



## Republicano (1 Nov 2022)

Después de 54 páginas voy a dar mi opinión desde el punto de vista de alguien que vino aquí a trabajar y lleva ya casi 30 años.

Cosas buenas de Sevilla:

Lo que todo el mundo dice, la espectacularidad de su casco histórico, con su ubicación en un río navegable. Y es una suerte, porque la mayor parte de su caserío es del siglo XIX, a mitad de siglo XX sufrió el abandono por la gente buscando viviendas con las nuevas comodidades, el caserío quedó abandonado, y a final del siglo XX hubo un retorno al centro histórico en el que se rehabilitó casi todo el caserío abandonado, quedando casi todo el centro histórico con el aspecto que tenía antes de la guerra civil (salvo las zonas comerciales que fueron masacradas por el desarrollismo).

Otra cosa que puede ser extraño, pero es el clima. 

Si comparamos la temperatura de 2021 de Sevilla y Madrid, podemos ver:













Podemos ver que en las máximas de agosto, Sevilla solo supera por 2 grados a Madrid y en julio por solo un grado. Luego, los meses de mayo, junio, septiembre y octubre, hacer relativamente más calor que en el resto de España, pero se corresponde con lo que se llamaría un verano agradable. Pero si atendemos a las mínimas, en Madrid se llegó a 13 bajo cero cuando en Sevilla apenas bajó del 0, en febrero y en marzo en Sevilla no bajaba de 5º en tanto en Madrid helaba incluso en Marzo. La temperatura media en enero era 7º más alta, en febrero 5º y en marzo 6º, y esos grados de más se traducen en una sensación de confort. 

Otra cosa buena que tiene es que al ser llana, se ha podido desarrollar una red de carril bici y el transporte en bicicleta está muy implantado. De hecho yo, que tengo el trabajo a 4 km, voy y vengo en bici, incluso para comer al medio día. 

También es de destacar el ambiente. Es una ciudad que permite salir todos los días del año, de todas las edades y de todos los intereses sociales. Hay zonas muy pijas y caras y zonas relativamente baratas y de movida alternativa. Tiene bastante ambiente gay, muchos restaurantes y tapas elaboradas, sitios para comer más en cantidad,... Y numerosas zonas de ocio, aunque destaca la Alameda, que es la zona de ambiente alternativo.

El ambiente alternativo es ya una institución en la ciudad y todo el sector norte del casco antiguo está enfocado hacia el perroflautismo: bares, tiendas, talleres, colegios públicos, huertos autogestionados,... 

El tamaño de la ciudad permite celebrar eventos importantes, no solo Semana Santa y Feria. Conciertos de rock, eventos deportivos, galas de cine,...

Los precios son relativamente baratos, con la cerveza en torno a euro y medio. 

Aunque laboralmente es regular, pero con diferencia es más fácil encontrar trabajo en determinadas profesiones que en el resto de Andalucía, que es un solar (salvo Málaga).

Y ahora las cosas malas:

La ciudad carece de ensanche, es decir, practicamente no hay una zona extramuros medianamente ordenada con manzanas compactas, sino que es un caos de bloques de estilo soviético salpicados en polígonos que ocupan una gran extensión de la ciudad nueva, mezclado con calles estrechas de casas que un día fueron de autoconstrucción. Este urbanismo hace que la zona Norte (la Macarena) y Triana sean un puto caos urbanístico, y por tanto, circulatorio. 

La ciudad es muy extensa. De superficie urbana tiene casi tanta superficie como el municipio de Barcelona. A algunos esto le puede gustar, pero saliendo del casco urbano y por dentro de determinados barrios, en general es poco amable para el peatón. 

El transporte público es una mierda. Solo tiene una línea de metro, en sentido Este Oeste, que poco soluciona en una ciudad que es más o menos circular. El transporte público dentro de la ciudad por medio del autobús no está mal, pero alrededor hay otra ciudad viviendo, al oeste viven más de 300.000 personas para las que básicamente no hay ni metro ni ferrocarril. 

Aunque el clima es bueno, las construcciones son malas. La eficiencia energética de las viviendas puede ser E---, por lo que, aunque realmente no haga frío, la diferencia entre la temperatura de la calle y la del interior de las viviendas es casi 0. Esto también aplica al verano, y como el piso esté en una zona chunga, la calor que puede sufrir es de aupa.

Lo de la Semana Santa ya no es una afición, sino un fanatismo. Muchos sevillanos les dedican una gran parte de su tiempo libre a las procesiones, que no es solo en Semana Santa, sino practicamente todas las semanas. 

La feria no es una feria abierta, entiendo que muchos gasta una pasta gansa para disponer de su caseta y su ambiente, pero es dificil saber moverte por la feria si no eres de aquí.

Con respecto a la feria y Semana Santa, llevamos décadas que se está produciendo una involución, es decir, la gente parece que para ir a la feria o a la Semana Santa se tenga que poner el traje, que se puede entender en determinadas casetas y determinadas edades, pero es que ya ves a todos los niñatos con su traje en Feria, siendo esta fiesta y la edad una vestimenta poco apropiada. En Semana Santa, lo mismo. Antes era solo el domingo de Ramos cuando salían con traje, y ahora es siempre.

Por último, aunque es una ciudad donde es muy fácil conocer gente y entablar conversación, la cosa no pasa de ahí, es decir, la gente no está para hacer amigos. Las pandillas son pequeñas o nulas llegadas a determinadas edades, y la gente hace su vida real de manera individual, por mucho que vayas saludando por la calle a todos los parroquianos o te pongas a hablar con ellos en los bares. 

Y por lo que me toca, yo que soy de beber cerveza, antiguamente los bares estaban enfocados a servir muchas cervezas y las tapas estaban como complemento secundario cuando a alguien le apetecía. Por eso en Sevilla no se servía tapa con la cerveza y en Granada sí. Pero esa movida va desapareciendo y ahora se centra todo en la tapa, y parece que cuando vas a tomarte dos o tres cervezas en un bar sin consumir tapa ya te miran con cara rara cuando antiguamente era lo normal.

Nota. Se me olvida la humedad, como vivas cerca del río, en invierno puedes tener una humedad del carajo, que junto a los excelentes aislamientos que tienen las construcciones hacen que las paredes y las ventanas se pongan chorreando.


----------



## Lexuss (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> A fondo no.
> Por encima tal vez porque las distancias -salvo Medina Azahara- son cortas, pero es ir a ritmo militar.



Yo antes era más de tirarme tiempo en los sitios pero me he dado cuanta de que el estilo chinorri yanki de ir a tiro hecho pim pam pum es lo mejor. 

Sevilla: día 1, Catedral y su entorno (Alcázar, Archivo de Indias, Torre del Oro), paseo en coche de caballos con la mujera por el Parque María Luisa, Avda. de la Palmera , Plaza de España. Paseo vespertino por el Bo. de Sta. Cruz. Día 2, Museo de Bellas Artes, Casa de Pilatos, Iglesias varias. Paseo por el Casco Antiguo.
Día 3: Cartuja (Museo de Arte Contemporáneo), zona de la Expo, Huevo de Colón, café en la Torre Pelli para disfrutar las vistas. Cementerio opcional.

Y pitando al aeropuerto.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Yo antes era más de tirarme tiempo en los sitios pero me he dado cuanta de que el estilo chinorri yanki de ir a tiro hecho pim pam pum es lo mejor.
> 
> Sevilla: día 1, Catedral y su entorno (Alcázar, Archivo de Indias, Torre del Oro), paseo en coche de caballos con la mujera por el Parque María Luisa, Avda. de la Palmera , Plaza de España. Paseo vespertino por el Bo. de Sta. Cruz. Día 2, Museo de Bellas Artes, Casa de Pilatos, Iglesias varias. Paseo por el Casco Antiguo.
> Día 3: Cartuja (Museo de Arte Contemporáneo), zona de la Expo, Huevo de Colón, café en la Torre Pelli para disfrutar las vistas. Cementerio opcional.
> ...



Morirás.
Tu mijmo.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Después de 54 páginas voy a dar mi opinión desde el punto de vista de alguien que vino aquí a trabajar y lleva ya casi 30 años.
> 
> Cosas buenas de Sevilla:
> 
> ...



Te tengo como un forero serio y te aprecio pero el clima de Sevilla es horrible a partir de mayo, semana arriba, semana abajo. Pero si la semana pasada se llegó a los 30 grados. Y el sol pega fuerte porque a igualdad de temperatura la radiación UV es más alta cuanto más al sur, y en Sevilla estás a 28 grados pero notas que el sol quema bastante más que en ciudades del norte a la misma temperatura. 

Sevilla es la ciudad más cálida, en media anual, de la Europa continental, que se dice pronto.

Que hiele es muy bueno para el campo y para matar insectos y plagas indeseables. 

Por lo demás básicamente de acuerdo.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Morirás.
> Tu mijmo.



Eso no se puede hacer con los calores, es para hacerlo en los meses de buen clima, o sea, desde ahora hasta mitad de abril.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Sí, lo es.
> Sólo hay que fijarse en la catedral, para mi es un number one indiscutible. Es verdad que el exterior no es para tirar cohetes: un mazacote amarillento y algo anodino.
> Pero por dentro es brutalérrima y además de haber sido templo romano, una mezquita de cojones y tal, incrustaron en medio un templo cristiano de alto nivel, Renacimiento sin complejos y sin ahorrar detalle. Es esa amalgama brutal, contradictoria y al mismo tiempo bellísima la que la hace un edificio único.
> 
> ...



Y además hacen unas berenjenas califales al Pedro Ximenexz que no se las salta un sevillano


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Te tengo como un forero serio y te aprecio pero el clima de Sevilla es horrible a partir de mayo, semana arriba, semana abajo. Pero si la semana pasada se llegó a los 30 grados. Y el sol pega fuerte porque a igualdad de temperatura la radiación UV es más alta cuanto más al sur, y en Sevilla estás a 28 grados pero notas que el sol quema bastante más que en ciudades del norte a la misma temperatura.
> 
> Sevilla es la ciudad más cálida, en media anual, de la Europa continental, que se dice pronto.
> 
> ...



Una peculiaridad es que muchas noches NO refresca apenas, característica que comparte con Granada, donde en julio hay noches de coco y huevo.
Por el contrario, hay casos como Jerez -de todas formas no es el calor de Sevilla- donde a medio día hace calor, pero por las noches refresca y por muy verano que sea, noches tórridas sólo hay alguna que otra.


----------



## NIKK (1 Nov 2022)

Este verano estuvimos allí; a mí ni fu ni fa, a la mujer le encanta Sevilla, le encanta, se vuelve loca, en serio y sobre todo el barrio de Triana, a mí, ni fu ni fa, es más, triana la veo de gitanos; lo que si es verdad es que estuvimos comiendo aquí ,Restaurante Blanca Paloma de Sevilla – Ven a tapear a Triana y....... joder!!!! que bien comimos y sobre todo esas cañas de cerveza medianas que ponen bien frias ; le doy un 7/10.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y además hacen unas berenjenas califales al Pedro Ximenexz que no se las salta un sevillano



También.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Una peculiaridad es que muchas noches NO refresca apenas, característica que comparte con Granada, donde en julio hay noches de coco y huevo.
> Por el contrario, hay casos como Jerez -de todas formas no es el calor de Sevilla- donde a medio día hace calor, pero por las noches refresca y por muy verano que sea, noches tórridas sólo hay alguna que otra.



Las noches veraniegas en Sevilla son un poco más frescas que las de Ryad y las de Jaén.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Este verano estuvimoa allí; a mí ni fu ni fa, a la mujer le encanta Sevilla, le encanta, se vuelve loca, en serio y sobre todo el barrio de Triana, a mí, ni fu ni fa, es más, triana la veo de gitanos; lo que si es verdad es que estuvomos comiendo aquí ,Restaurante Blanca Paloma de Sevilla – Ven a tapear a Triana y....... joder!!!! que bien comimos y sobre todo esas cañas de cerveza medianas que ponesn bien frias ; le doy un 7/10.



Pues que gitanos más raros ves tú, si aquello es en su mayoría un anodino barrio sesentero de pisos franquistas.
Los que había los echaron en 1970 y los mandaron a los que luego sería las Tres Mil Viviendas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Nov 2022)

La CEBOLLA (tengo hilo), su videclip, sus amigos en el bar, me han *asustado tanto* que descarto definitivamente ir a Sevilla, necesito estar en el algun lugar 3 meses minimo, no se como se me ocurrio Sevilla, me llamarian amargado, norteño, insulso, que lo soy todo si, etc, no puedo con la guasa, no puedo. Mis nervios me han dicho stop. Y es una pena porque me parecia baratisimo el hotel.


----------



## Republicano (1 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Te tengo como un forero serio y te aprecio pero el clima de Sevilla es horrible a partir de mayo, semana arriba, semana abajo. Pero si la semana pasada se llegó a los 30 grados. Y el sol pega fuerte porque a igualdad de temperatura la radiación UV es más alta cuanto más al sur, y en Sevilla estás a 28 grados pero notas que el sol quema bastante más que en ciudades del norte a la misma temperatura.
> 
> Sevilla es la ciudad más cálida, en media anual, de la Europa continental, que se dice pronto.
> 
> ...



Gracias por lo de forero serio. Yo es que soy más de calor que de frío. De hecho, este año que en la tele decían que estamos viviendo una catástrofe climática, apenas hemos encendido el aire acondicionado.


----------



## NIKK (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues que gitanos más raros ves tú, si aquello es en su mayoría un anodino barrio sesentero de pisos franquistas.
> Los que había los echaron en 1970 y los mandaron a los que luego sería las Tres Mil Viviendas.



He dicho eso por decirlo; la gente es agradable aunque paseamos por las calles adyancentes al puente de Triana y me dió esa impresión, con bares un poco cutres y gentes en sus terrazas vociferando, será que soy así. Lo que me quedé con ganas es de ir al mesón casa Luciano ya que andando quedaba un poco lejos pero este año que viene seguro que vamos. Ví que hacen buenas carnes a la brasa; no sé, porque Andalucía no es que destaque por sus carnes; la mejor el entrecot de Ávila, seguida de las buenas terneras de Girona. ¿Algún consejo para pedir una buena carne de la tierra? ya que para comer ternera gallega, me voy a Galicia.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Francia es muy fértil y ves arbolitos en los campos de cultivo. Lo de Sevilla es puro terrorismo paisajistico, que puto dolor de ojos tienes cuando cruzas la provincia en verano y no ves UN PUTO ÁRBOL durante kilómetros y kilómetros, solo campos de grano SECOS sin más (el paraíso de los marquesitos gangosos) y cuando cruzas el puto PALMAR te entran sudores fríos, sinceramente será el sitio de España más tétrico con diferencia.
> En cuanto a la sierra morena, es una sierra que nobdestaca en nada, poco frondosa y está llena de GITANOTOREROS ESCOPETEROS, es el PSOE en estado puro. En general, la ciudad es muy bonita, la provincia tiene zonas muy turbias y feas de pelotas y negarlos es vivir en una realidad paralela.



Si supieras lo que es cruzarte toda la comarca marismeña entre lebrija y sevilla te suicidarias. Una puta planicie que se pierde a la vista en el horizonte, por debajo del nivel del mar, total y absolutamente SECA, con una tierra que es literalmente POLVO LUNAR, que la pisas y se monta una nube que te atasca los alveolos, con una temperatura de 60 grados, con aldeas gitanosas controladas por brujas del coño mugrosas con las sobardas lilas y toreros de mierda rojos, y todo rodeado de canales de agua sucia chocolatosa que te cortan el paso y te hacen dar vueltas de decenas de km. donde arrojan cadaveres en plan la isla minima

dios, DIOS, DIOSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Alemania no tiene, en general, suelos que sean muy allá.



Alemania tiene suelos de Löß que son uno de los tipos de suelos mas fertiles que existen en el mundo. Es el mismo tipo de suelo que hay en los valles agricolas de china, o en la pampa. Tierras en las que sin abonar y sin regar, lo plantas todo y sale solo. Almeria es un puto desierto, con el peor suelo de europa. Hay cultivo de SOLANACEAS porque hace calor todo el año. Punto

Tu dedicate a los hilos de rabos, que es de lo unico que entiendes, y dejate tu pataleo egocentrico gandaluz, que suena extremadamente paleto y ridiculo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


>



No se distinguir cani, merdello (primera vez que lo leo) de un macarra o un malote de barrio obrero. 
Lo siento, soy pijo (aspiracioanal)
¿me veo yo asi con esos ojos cuando me drogo? 
Pues no me he mirado nunca en el espejo. Me fijaré, yo si que tengo ojos hundidos algo de cadaver.

Lo que quiero de SE es algo que llaman en el sur *REBUJITO*, y en el resto del mundo se llama SPEEDBALL y espero probarlo algun dia y no morir como River Phoenix, pero el se lo habria inyectado.


----------



## platanoes (1 Nov 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> ¿Crees que una fusión Betis- Sevilla pondría al nuevo equipo al nivel del Valencia o At. Madrid?



El nuevo equipo sería del nivel del Málaga, o el Cádiz. Con quien discutirian de fútbol los sevillanos entonces?. ...de hecho el fútbol es sólo una escusa, lo divertido es chinchar al vecino.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Alemania tiene suelos de Löß que son uno de los tipos de suelos mas fertiles que existen en el mundo. Es el mismo tipo de suelo que hay en los valles agricolas de china, o en la pampa. Tierras en las que sin abonar y sin regar, lo plantas todo y sale solo. Almeria es un puto desierto, con el peor suelo de europa. Hay cultivo de SOLANACEAS porque hace calor todo el año. Punto
> 
> Tu dedicate a los hilos de rabos, que es de lo unico que entiendes, y dejate tu pataleo egocentrico gandaluz, que suena extremadamente paleto y ridiculo



*Calla y traga maricón.*


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (1 Nov 2022)

Que cuente el autor del hilo como fue el Halloween en Los Remedios.


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (1 Nov 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Granada tiene bastante de castellana, pero no todo, tiene un factor moruno más fuerte que en la parte occidental que fue cristianizada 300 años antes, y donde los cristianos se cargaron hasta al apuntador y repoblaron con gente del norte.
> En la parte oriental, aunque Jaén cayó bastante antes e hicieron lo mismo que en el Occidente, Granada aguantó más tiempo, si bien el Reino de Granada era notablemente menor a la actual andalucía oriental.



No se ha hecho un proceso de expulsión de moriscos como en el Reino de Granada en ninguna parte de España. Antes de la expulsión general de los moriscos de comienzos del s. XVI se hicieron 3 en Granada. Había miles de moriscos en toda España y en Granada no quedaba ni el apuntador.

El Reino de Granada llegaba hasta Algeciras.

Ni el proceso de repoblación ni el reparto de tierras asociado (Granada y Almería tienen menos% de latifundios que las provincias vascas, por ejemplo) tiene nada que ver con el sur de España. Ya no hablemos con el establecimiento de una nobleza de carácter eminentemente militar (pues la región así lo requería) frente a una eminente comercial por el desarrollo económico de Sevilla.

Sevilla y Granada se desarrollan de dos maneras diferentes: Granada como centro de importancia militar capital (primera Capitanía militar de Castilla), baluarte del poder de la Corona en el sur (Real Chancilleria), pionera en el desarrollo de las estructuras sanitarias de España); y Sevilla como el punto comercial y económico más importante de España. De ahí que el perfil de los habitantes es bastante diferente. Hasta el desarrollo artístico y cultural es totalmente diferente, con la escuela granadina del Barroco...

En fin, sin tanto rollo: dos mundos distintos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Nov 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> No se ha hecho un proceso de expulsión de moriscos como en el Reino de Granada en ninguna parte de España. Antes de la expulsión general de los moriscos de comienzos del s. XVI se hicieron 3 en Granada. Había miles de moriscos en toda España y en Granada no quedaba ni el apuntador.
> 
> El Reino de Granada llegaba hasta Algeciras.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente.
La heterogeneidad es buena, si no sería muy aburrido.
En la variedad está el gusto.


----------



## bladu (1 Nov 2022)

Me gusta este hilo. Se aprende mucho. Mi enhorabuena a los participantes

Debería de haber otro hilo por cada caaitam de provincia


----------



## Bien boa (1 Nov 2022)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo dicho, una cosa es que el campo sea amarillo y otra es que no haya NI UN PUTO ÁRBOL



No tienes ni puta idea. Esto es la provincia de Sevilla; y no soy sevillano, soy madrileño y he pasado muchos veranos en la Sierra de Gredos. Hay sitios en Sierra Morena que no tienen nada que envidiar a sierras del interior.

Esto está en Sevilla. Son bosques de robles y castaños.


----------



## FernandoIII (1 Nov 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Esto es la provincia de Sevilla; y no soy sevillano, soy madrileño y he pasado muchos veranos en la Sierra de Gredos. Hay sitios en Sierra Morena que no tienen nada que envidiar a sierras del interior.
> 
> Esto está en Sevilla. Son bosques de robles y castaños.



Supongo que no sabes leer. He dicho que no hay ni un puto árbol quitando la sierra, y vas y me pones una foto DE LA SIERRA.


----------



## INE (1 Nov 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Esto es la provincia de Sevilla; y no soy sevillano, soy madrileño y he pasado muchos veranos en la Sierra de Gredos. Hay sitios en Sierra Morena que no tienen nada que envidiar a sierras del interior.
> 
> Esto está en Sevilla. Son bosques de robles y castaños.



Puedes poner también fotos del Parque de María Luisa


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (1 Nov 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Después de 54 páginas voy a dar mi opinión desde el punto de vista de alguien que vino aquí a trabajar y lleva ya casi 30 años.
> 
> Cosas buenas de Sevilla:
> 
> ...




Ecuánime y acertado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Nov 2022)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> No se ha hecho un proceso de expulsión de moriscos como en el Reino de Granada en ninguna parte de España. Antes de la expulsión general de los moriscos de comienzos del s. XVI se hicieron 3 en Granada.



Te falta un palito: XVII.


----------



## casaire (1 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tiene sentido, es de las CCAA con más divorcios y separaciones y mujeres mentalmente inestables: ruta bakalao, drogas, chonis, canis, clima caluroso, desempleo...



Bueno.... El clima y las fiestas las hace muy putas . Pero no solo en las clases bajas...........TODAS LAS PITITAS DE VALENCIA SON MALAS Y PUTAS .


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (1 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Te falta un palito: XVII.



Correcto.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (2 Nov 2022)

Parece ser que @sepultada en guano es sevillana/o. Jesto é lo mejó mi arma


----------



## Roberto Malone (2 Nov 2022)

Hay de todo, pero muchos son ladrones y crápulas. Gente falsa y totalmente interesada, amén de miserables cuando los conoces bien.

Solo tienes que ver a todos los sevillanos crápulas sociatas de la Junta en los años (décadas) del gran robo.

Han dilapidado decenas de miles de millones (€) (y me quedo corto) en la ciudad y en la provincia, y no es la provincia que más aporta al fisco de Andalucía. Así de ladrones e inútiles son.

Hay que decirle a Vlad que se deje caer un par de Topols 'caducaos' por allí.

Por supuesto, solo estoy generalizando. Se puede explicar por razones históricas. Latifundismo exacerbado, muchísimos jornaleros que apenas sobrevivían (mayoría de la población), analfabetismo generalizado, influencias de comportamientos de etnias de luz, corrupción generalizada... , etc.


----------

